# Alternative Status thread



## geogem

Hi peep, 

We did this in 1st trimester with my last pregnancy and I thought it would be fun to have another go with you girls, 

Have you ever felt like you want to update your status on facebook/twitter etc with something you really shouldn't? well here is the place! whether its baby related or not - vent here. 

Mine for today is...

Gemma wishes her friend would change her mind on when she s planning to get married as hopefully I will be big, fat and about to drop pregnant by then.

any others... keep em coming, lets have a laugh!


----------



## besty

Katie thinks its strange that her OH and sister both dreamted I was pregnant...I wish!!


----------



## odd_socks

*Kay wants a baby but if she does a degree would she be able to do both? :-/ *


----------



## Edgewood222

Courtney wants a baby but she fears the pain involved with it..I guess the best way is to just go for it and try to relax :D It will all be worth it in the end


----------



## lu-is

Lu-is is in so much pain she wants to cry.. only 3 more hours of work to go.


----------



## OmiOmen

Omi wants to start trying for number too but knows it is a long wait until I have done my degree. Poor me!


----------



## BlaireUK

Blaire says stop asking if we're pregnant yet!! We aren't even trying (which isn't any of your business anyway) and when we do we don't need you enquiring how it's going all the time!


----------



## rjsmam

great thread!

chickenpie says.... oooops.... we been naughty & have an accidental 2ww... (my friend would me MOST annoyed as due to be bridesmaid in summer..)


----------



## Cupcake11

Cupcake says, can't wait to watch one born every minute, so afterward I can go to bhed and dream of being pregnant myself without anyone judgeing!


----------



## emerald78

Doesn't really care that you made a cake!


----------



## i want it all

Claire is sick of hearing about all the lovely BFPs people are getting! Right now - I only want to dream about my own! Grrrr!


----------



## Twag

Tanya is so jealous right now of her sister who just gave birth to a baby girl - I WANT ONE :o(


----------



## sugarcube84

stop being such an attention seeking drama queen, grow up and realise that family is important and make an effort otherwise you will burn bridges and make things so much harder in the long run!


----------



## wantabump

is a little bit angry that she has to be a bridesmaid in august and this is delaying her ttc :growlmad:


----------



## besty

Has just ordered the mothercare catalogue to look at all the lovely baby bits!!!


----------



## hannab

'SNAP' besty ive already got mine, i even accidently ordered a second copy.

hannae says i dont care about your flower arrangements! shut up and stop complaining 
about money!


----------



## chickenchaser

Chicken want to say get off your fat ass and get a job then maybe you won't feel like the poor relative.


----------



## geogem

:happydance:Gemma is just going to the docs to get her implant removed!!!

unfortunately only to be replaced by the pill for a couple of months but hey, its progress!!


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Wishes her friends wedding she is bridesmaid for would be brought forward, then i could start ttc quicker!!!


----------



## geogem

wanted to smack the stupid doctor that just took her implant out as he "forgot" to give the local anesthetic!!


----------



## fabz

wishes her bf would decide when he wants to ttc and wishes all her friends would stop having babies!! im jealous!!


----------



## Welsh_mum2be

Carla Wishes that her patheric Sister in law would realise what she is throwing away!!!


----------



## TashC

Tash wishes we could have a baby NOW!!! I'm far too impatient to wait a year and a half! :(


----------



## lmnop

Kelly wishes her little sister would delay her ttc plans just until Kelly gets married next month and can compete!


----------



## kmac625

Kari is jealous that her sil is pregnant with her second baby, and not her.


----------



## Oobies

Dannie hopes that this month will be the one, even though she's technically on a 'break' (more like NTNP lol)
Not long now till she can test unless the :witch: arrives on time!


----------



## besty

Had an oopsie last Fri had signs of AF but she hasn't shown her face is it possible I could be......


----------



## geogem

gemma was told yesterday to use extra precautions for 1 week .... just in case. Am I naughty that I didnt tell hubby??!!! oooppss!!


----------



## Twag

Tanya wishes her husband would not be so sensible and stubborn and just let us NTNP or TTC!!


----------



## LunaRose

Lisa wishes this 2WW would be over already! I'm dying to know .. The suspense is driving me mad!


----------



## LunaRose

geogem said:


> gemma was told yesterday to use extra precautions for 1 week .... just in case. Am I naughty that I didnt tell hubby??!!! oooppss!!

Oooh naughty! :haha:


----------



## odd_socks

*Kay hates how much pain her AF is causing her!!!!  and her OH is STILL making her wait for TTC grr!!!*


----------



## geogem

LunaRose said:


> geogem said:
> 
> 
> gemma was told yesterday to use extra precautions for 1 week .... just in case. Am I naughty that I didnt tell hubby??!!! oooppss!!
> 
> Oooh naughty! :haha:Click to expand...

ha ha maybe, but he is on board with ttc so its not a bad thing, just would be a little earlier than planned,


----------



## geogem

Gemma is worried about her mummy, stuck in hospital in a foreign country and not allowed home when she is supposed to!!


----------



## Star7890

Emily thinks her dad is a waste of space :(
My OH will be the best dad ever. 
Emily is making sure history does not repeat itself.


----------



## odd_socks

*Kay is feeling rather lonely and feels like shes second best *


----------



## 21p1eco

Emilie really wants to start trying for another baby NOW! but she has a degree to finish (or fail as she feels right now) first :-(


----------



## ferens06

Cara really wants to have a baby but doesnt know how to tell anybody but strangers on Baby and Bump incase they think I'm mad!


----------



## geogem

Gemma is excited for a lie in tomorrow - when hubby gets up with the kids!!


----------



## odd_socks

*feel sooooooooooo alone *


----------



## biliboi2

Hope you're OK oddsocks


----------



## odd_socks

biliboi2 said:


> Hope you're OK oddsocks


* thanx....... i will be x*


----------



## biliboi2

You always take the time to reply to other people's threads. Sending you hugs!


----------



## odd_socks

*thank you    think ive just had one of those days *


----------



## OmiOmen

Hope you are ok odd_socks, you seem to be a bit like the glue holding us all together at the moment. 

.....Omi is not sure if she is WTT or NTNP anymore!?!


----------



## odd_socks

*Id love to be NTNP  haha
Things are better today but kay thinks she has tonsilitus coming back again :-/*


----------



## OmiOmen

I am glad that you are feeling better. :thumbup:

I do not know if we are NTNP or not really. DH seemed not to care so much about contraception recently and we did not use it last night but then spent the day bickering whose 'fault' it was that we didn't. Anyway, I said fine and we will use is from now on and his reply was that he was fine using it...until we ran out (thinking we had one condom left, although we have 2-3)! I do not know where I stand with him and know it is best to wait but find it hard as I do not want to.


----------



## geogem

Gemma is thankful her mum is back in the country after a traumatic stay in a foreign hospital, on the downside tho they reckon she'll never work again!! :-(


----------



## Star7890

is writing lists and lists and lists. Baby name lists, life plan lists, shopping list, 'to do' list and 'how to get healthier list'... obsessed! 

Defiantly wacko.


----------



## Twag

Tanya is angry with all her friends having LO #2 or starting to try for LO #2 when all she wants is #1 :(


----------



## odd_socks

*Kay is disappointed her OH couldnt even send her a valentines text  *


----------



## lu-is

odd_socks said:


> *Kay is disappointed her OH couldnt even send her a valentines text  *

:( booo... :hugs: Happy Valentine's Day!


----------



## lu-is

Lu-is is hoping she gets a surgery date soon... not knowing is driving me mental.


----------



## lynlouc

Wishes we hadnt booked that holiday to Florida that the whole family is looking forward too as now i cant TTC till Aug and every month that goes by im a month older xxx


----------



## odd_socks

lu-is said:


> odd_socks said:
> 
> 
> *Kay is disappointed her OH couldnt even send her a valentines text  *
> 
> :( booo... :hugs: Happy Valentine's Day!Click to expand...


*yay! someone loves me  happy valentines  x*


----------



## wanaBmummy

Stevie can't wait for her wedding in August so that her and the OH can start TTC :D x


----------



## i want it all

Claire has ruined yet another diet! Now where can I hide the evidence so my hubby doesn't find out!


----------



## LunaRose

Lisa really doesn't want AF to visit but think's she probably will :(


----------



## Twag

Tanya stupidly thought that maybe her husband would have surprised her on Valentines Day and would have changed his mind and agreed to TTC or NTNP but alas no :(


----------



## geogem

Gemma is wishing she was thin or at least fit as Zumba has really knackered her out again!!


----------



## cowboys angel

wishes she could tell this baby to get her damn head out of my 'lady bits' as it is too early for her to sit this damn low!


----------



## odd_socks

*Really missing her OH and wishes things were different *


----------



## besty

Katie is feeling rather sick! AF still hasn't shown her face!!


----------



## i want it all

Claire is ovulating and considering jumping her hubands bones! Lol!


----------



## Twag

Tanya is looking forward to spending the next 2 days with her 9 month old niece although it is going to make her even more broody and depressed about having to wait


----------



## pennies

Hmmmm, too many updates on my mind....how about

Tasha was dreaming of her OH proposing on valentine's day but knows that he would never choose such an obvious day!

or

Tasha is insanely jealous that her sister is getting married and having a baby this year.

or

Tasha is over the moon for all her friends having babies but wishes that she'll be part of the club soon

:blush::blush::blush::blush::blush:


----------



## lilmissbroody

ferens06 said:


> Cara really wants to have a baby but doesnt know how to tell anybody but strangers on Baby and Bump incase they think I'm mad!

^WSS, and also:
Lauren had an amazing day at her first day on her uni dream course (bachelor midwifery). =)


----------



## geogem

Gemma is glad her dad's 50th surprise party went well last night, hopefully not long til I can give him news of another grandchild!!


----------



## Twag

Tanya is feeling totally depressed and now with not passing her exams it means she will no longer be TTC in Aug-2011 :( these are dark days


----------



## angeladdie1

Angeladdie is spending half term thinking too much about TTC soon and should really be putting effort into losing weight, unpacking the new house, or anything else a little more productive!


----------



## Pixxie

Is seriously considering talking OH into TTC sooner, broody beyond belief!


----------



## odd_socks

*Cant believe it could be years till she TTC *


----------



## Webbykinskt

Katie is sooooooo tempted to not take the damn pill!!!


----------



## Twag

Tanya cannot believe that she was going to be TTC in 6 months and now it is more likely 1yr 6mths :( I am so sad and not sure I can snap out of it! feel like my hopes of a LO are slipping away :(


----------



## geogem

Gemma wants to be pregnant! .......NOW!!


----------



## anniepie

feels like her neighbours are taunting her by having their little baby on the otherside of the wall to my room


----------



## mommy2be1003

I dont want to wait 4 month months for my honeymoon for a baby! I want to start trying now god damn it!


----------



## OmiOmen

Omi is having to decide what is and is not worth keeping as DS grows out of it and it is making her not want to wait so long to TTC #2!


----------



## Webbykinskt

wishes things were different...


----------



## odd_socks

*really really getting down now *


----------



## 21p1eco

Really wants to start trying now! but know i need to get most of my 3rd year out of the way first, but can't stop planning for the new baby!


----------



## cowboys angel

Katie is now officially freaking the hell out


----------



## i want it all

Claire is trying so hard to twist the hubbys arm and get him to comit to TTC in June!


----------



## Shabutie

Has a feeling of jealousy, as a friend of a friend is in labour, and I wish it was me... :(


----------



## beth30

Beth--is really thinking of not TTC. I deeply wanted another child. But all of the sudden.... I don't.. wtf? I'm one messed up cookie!


----------



## Krissy1516

Krystal is tired of everyone talking about her sisters pregnancy and thinks she doesn't deserve to be getting all the cute baby stuff and attention when shes only 17 while we've been going through hell the past year


----------



## cowboys angel

Katie is not thrilled about her new doctor visit schedule...3-4 times a week every week? Oh hell no...


----------



## i want it all

Claire is still working on the hubby! Does anyone want to buy my house?


----------



## geogem

Gemma really should get off her fat lazy butt and do some ironing but cant be bothered!! maybe when the kids have gone to bed tonight!


----------



## vaniilla

Vaniilla wants it to be june now!!!! she also wishes that she could fast forward finding a new place to move to/and the the actual moving itself grrrrr


----------



## Aprilshowers

Sinead is dreading finally coming off her antidepressants because she doesn't want to have the terrible withdrawals people talk about on the net.


----------



## dodgegirl

Shabutie said:


> Has a feeling of jealousy, as a friend of a friend is in labour, and I wish it was me... :(

I know, I have 3 friends that are pregnant right now....3 !! It's so hard because I am jealous and wish it was me. It's so hard to be happy for them when I want one so bad....


----------



## odd_socks

*Doesnt feel too well today, i hope im not coming down with something *


----------



## dodgegirl

Paula wants it to be August now so I can start TTC!! And to find a place to move to so I know where I'll be living....too bad my lease isn't up here until October :(

(similar to Vaniila's post..lol)


----------



## dodgegirl

Wishes I could go tell my sisters right now that I'm WTT......but I'm going to wait a little while longer.


----------



## Webbykinskt

Has just had a smoking lapse. But no-more. The pack is finished. I don't need them.


----------



## anniepie

Is completely baby/pregnancy obsessed.... worried I'm turning into a bit of a psycho LOL


----------



## Star7890

Is thinking about her life... Am I living it the way I want it? Or am I doing what other people expect of me?
Its too late to pull out of uni now... that would be stupid with just one year to go... would it?


----------



## Twag

Tanya wishes life would give her a break! For once she would like something to go her way :(


----------



## odd_socks

*is envious another friend is pregnant *


----------



## OmiOmen

is not happy that my poor little man has tonsillitis along with DH and me but can not help but think how awful it must be to have two LO's ill at the same time. :cry:


----------



## geogem

is aching from Zumba, why does it just seem to get harder??!!


----------



## lu-is

Got a surgery date today! I can't believe my ovary cyst will be removed in just over 2 weeks. Hooray!


----------



## Twag

Tanya says OMG how am I meant to wait to try for another year and half :( it is too hard!!! I want to TTC now!!!


----------



## lu-is

In soooo much pain today! I don't want to leave work early but I feel so icky!


----------



## anniepie

Could ONLY admid on here that I downloaded an ovulation tracker ap and pregnancy tracker ap on my iPhone this week. Still on the pill and still to convince OH to TTC...how sad and pathetic am I!?!? God help me should OH find them LOL


----------



## odd_socks

*has given up on trying to get a TTC date cus its not going to happen*


----------



## geogem

has a mardy husband!! hate it when he is on nights, tired = grumpy!!!


----------



## Twag

Tanya wants to know how she can make her signature tickers line up next to each other??? _HELP_


----------



## odd_socks

*kay is annoyed that some friends who are pregnant and want to rub it in her face*


----------



## geogem

Gemma is hoping for the euromillions win this weekend, anyone wanna share - I'm not greedy!! 51 million is enough to share right?


----------



## Star7890

Ill have some geogem! 

Em wants to ttc NOW. But needs to start thinking about things in the long run...


----------



## anniepie

feels a bit like its Groundhog Day at the moment...need something to look forward to...something to smile about...


----------



## Twag

one thing I will look forward too when pg is not having AF ouch :(


----------



## anniepie

Doesn't get why she has no friends...all I've ever tried to do is be a good friend to people and they always sh*t on me :cry:

Still, I've a rare night out tonight...with my dad


----------



## BlaireUK

Blaire is knackered after a long and busy week. Only 7 more weeks until our holiday and ttc (oops ntnp) date....!


----------



## simno1

My hubby has agreed to bring TTC forward again this time by one month - roll on July whoop! :)


----------



## snowflakes120

Lisa is really hoping her AF comes on Tuesday. 

*This will be my 1st natural bleed off the pill!! If it comes on Tuesday my period will have stayed on the same 28 day schedule as when I was on the pill - I just want a very regular, very scheduled AF!*


----------



## odd_socks

*knows AF is due soon but secretly hopes we've had an oopsy (we havent but a girl can dream lol)*


----------



## geogem

is wondering where :witch: is, this is my 1st month on the pill after having implant out and had my last pill on Tuesday and thought it would be here by now!! I was hoping you'd be here by now to show my body is working properly!! this has got to be the 1st time I have wanted it to come!!!


----------



## OmiOmen

Really does not think that DH cares about waiting any more (Ieven though he knows we really should). :-k


----------



## dodgegirl

Had lunch today with the FOB to be. I think he's gonna be a great dad ! :baby: :hugs:


----------



## besty

Katie is in loads of pain as a stupid girl stamped on my foot with her heels! 3 hrs in a&e wasn't my ideal sat night! Ion crouches not fun!!!


----------



## geogem

Gemma is impressed with the football score!! My guys kicked arse for a change, unfortunately cannot say the same about my little boy who's team lost 15-0 this afternoon!


----------



## dodgegirl

Paula is starting to have 2nd thoughts about my decision....why can't I just have a baby with a man that I'm deeply in love with like everyone else on here? That makes me sad :cry:


----------



## odd_socks

*if she hears "we got it to look forward to" once more will scream so loud the man on the moon will hear *


----------



## odd_socks

*really really hates how the past 24hours has been *


----------



## Parker_Podge

Felt like my heart had been ripped from my chest on Friday when I poas and had a :bfn: :cry: the damn witch was a week late, but right after I poas she decides to show. :growlmad:


----------



## odd_socks

*really cant stop crying :-/*


----------



## OmiOmen

Is looking at my pregnancy/nursery album of FB and feeling a little broody for #2! :sad1:


----------



## dodgegirl

Parker_Podge said:


> Felt like my heart had been ripped from my chest on Friday when I poas and had a :bfn: :cry: the damn witch was a week late, but right after I poas she decides to show. :growlmad:


I'm sorry.... :flower:


----------



## anniepie

Really wishes she didn't work in the building behind a maternity unit at a hospital...


----------



## LunaRose

Parker_Podge said:


> Felt like my heart had been ripped from my chest on Friday when I poas and had a :bfn: :cry: the damn witch was a week late, but right after I poas she decides to show. :growlmad:

EXACTLY the same thing happened to me .. being a week late, even down to the AF showing up right after I POAS! Poor you, I totally know how you're feeling :hugs:


----------



## LunaRose

odd_socks said:


> *really cant stop crying :-/*

:hugs: You seem to be having a tough time at the moment! What's wrong?


----------



## BabyMaybe917

Ashley is waiting for August to get here... it seems to be taking forever! And, is also waiting for AF after stopping BCP (she hasn't made an appearance since May)... looking forward to seeing her for a few months!


----------



## Heidi

Had the most amazing dream last night that i was breastfeeding our new born baby and it was a boy!!!


----------



## Twag

wishes everyone on Facebook would stop announcing pregnancies or having babies :(


----------



## odd_socks

LunaRose said:


> odd_socks said:
> 
> 
> *really cant stop crying :-/*
> 
> :hugs: You seem to be having a tough time at the moment! What's wrong?Click to expand...


*problems with OH lol will be alright though.....i hope 



AF is late.......hoping *


----------



## lilfrog01

<~~~~~ is wishing things would be different... :cry:


----------



## geogem

is pissed off that yet another girl at work has annouced she's pg!! I want it to be me!!


----------



## Twag

thinks time is moving so slowly :(


----------



## Parker_Podge

Twag said:


> thinks time is moving so slowly :(

I second that!:hugs:


----------



## odd_socks

*i third it 

AF is missing for its 3rd day ...*


----------



## 21p1eco

is failing her degree and has no friends anymore, that will teach her to make friends with younger immature girls. also has to go see the doctor about being depressed, great. i nnow feel like we should put off ttc for a few months :-( the only thing i was looking forward to.


----------



## geogem

took her 1st pill on her 2nd to last cycle today!! yay, which means its only 49 days until we ttc!! 

It's so nice to be counting in days not months!


----------



## lu-is

Is in soo much pain.... wish I could moan and groan in my cubicle.. but that might scare people.


----------



## FuzzyCaz

today's alternative FB status for FuzzyTB:

let the NTNP countdown begin, 30 days and counting <woot!>, and please DoG let the Difene get on top of my period pains! <bah!>


----------



## i want it all

Claire is so upset but trying to put on a brave face!


----------



## geogem

i want it all said:


> Claire is so upset but trying to put on a brave face!

aww hun, hope your ok :hugs:


----------



## Parker_Podge

Could literally PUNCH one of the kids from ESP in the face!:growlmad: He called me a Transvestite!?! Wth is wrong with kids today!! :nope:


----------



## dodgegirl

Is mad that my mom is knitting baby sweaters as we speak for my niece, as her & her hubby are TTC........but not me. whaaaaaa. :cry:

they are so cute, I can't wait until they are for me and my baby !


----------



## Twag

saw her niece this morning and she gave me the biggest baby smile :) I cannot wait until it is my own child smiling back at me!


----------



## snowflakes120

impatiently waiting for July.... Reallllllly wanting to try NOW!!!!


----------



## lu199

Lu199's sister has just found out she's pregnant... SOOO JEALOUS


----------



## odd_socks

*is 4 days late *


----------



## geogem

is going to watch the footbal before doing my Zumba!! I will be thin, I will be thin I will be thin.... well until I am pregnant!! but thats allowed!!


----------



## Twag

OMG I want to try for a baby now :( not wait for another year and half ..........damn stupid exams :(


----------



## BlaireUK

Blaire is having a very broody week and doesn't want to wtt anymore.


----------



## Twag

BlaireUK said:
 

> Blaire is having a very broody week and doesn't want to wtt anymore.

Not too much longer to go now Blaire hold in there :hugs:


----------



## odd_socks

*another day and AF hasnt arrived eek!*


----------



## OmiOmen

Is planning DS second birthday gift of a holiday (even though he is not even 1 yet) and can not help but think 'what if' we had an accident had had 2 LO's then!?! Unlikely though.


----------



## tsyhanochka

T really wishes that all of Facebook/office /world wasn't expecting. I don't know if I can take the ultrasound pics/cravings/morning sickness/countdown to Csections/huge belly any more (and that excludes my very silent Sister due easter weekend)!

*she had 3 mc in a row and is almost there now and not a peep on facebook!

T would also like everyone to know that she stopped taking BCP and started taking folic acid as she's getting ready...not too much longer now!


----------



## geogem

cant believe her little chunky monkey just had 3 bowls of cereal for breakfast!! that lie in (slept 19.30 - 10.15am) obviously made him hungry!


----------



## t84

Wondering if I should change my approach to hubby from ttc to NTNP. would that make it sound less frightening?:winkwink:


----------



## Twag

Wishes that all this food she is eating today was because she was eating for 2 not just because she is bored and lonely :( ...... must stop eating, not even hungry LOL


----------



## odd_socks

*is really disappointed AF arrived *


----------



## Shabutie

Has found a lovely baby girl name: Shiomi Noelle, just need a baby girl to give it too!


----------



## geogem

Gemma really shouldnt have eaten so much!!! my belly is going to burst, I'm supposed to be losing weight!!


----------



## BabyMaybe917

is looking at baby furniture online... again... wanting to buy it all in preperation for LO. Instead WTT until August!


----------



## hwimmer

odd_socks said:


> *is really disappointed AF arrived *

:hugs:


----------



## hwimmer

something straightforward like "is ready to be a Mommy already!" :sad1:


----------



## dodgegirl

wishes I could move now and not wait till October, so I can get the nursery ready ! :baby:


----------



## BabyMaybe917

changed her ticker to accurately reflect when in August we will be TTC... it moved back 3 weeks. :(


----------



## odd_socks

*happy birthday to meeeeeeeeeeeeee *


----------



## Parker_Podge

My road rage is getting worse:dohh::growlmad:


----------



## dodgegirl

me & FOB are thinking about moving our TTC date up a month or 2 !! I'm so excited ! We are both so impatient and don't want to wait ! Plus it could take longer than we anticipate, you just don't know??

:happydance::baby:


----------



## pennies

Can't stop thinking about weddings and babies...


----------



## beatrix

On the outside, I'm delighted that my sister-in-law gave birth 9 weeks ago, and my sister gave birth yesterday, both to healthy baby boys .... on the inside, I feel resentful and jealous and angry that my husband had a vasectomy before we met. I want to share in your joy and tell you that we are trying for a baby through fertility treatment but hubby has made me promise to keep it a secret for now.


----------



## odd_socks

*is disappointed*


----------



## Nimoo

is fed up of my idiot MIL butting into my life and trying to fill DH head with dumb thoughts URGH


----------



## geogem

is bored of work - roll on pregnancy and maternity leave!!


----------



## dizzy65

Shannon wishes she were pregnant again


----------



## Twag

is gutted that she had to turn down a weekend of looking after my gorgeous little niece because I have to study - and I really need to study as I need to pass so I can have a LO!!


----------



## odd_socks

*is confused *


----------



## tsyhanochka

Jealous of a twitter friend's BFP...


----------



## dodgegirl

damn those cadbury mini eggs !! I gave in and bought a bag, and now they are gone !!! ARGH !! they seriously are like crack to me !! so addicting.... :dohh:


----------



## BabyMaybe917

is trying to study but it is finding it hard when DH is looking through baby pictures of our niece! She's just so adorable and I can't wait until we have a little one of our own!!!


----------



## Twag

is so damn tired :(


----------



## odd_socks

*feeling fat and ugly today and very green *


----------



## geogem

is getting steadily closer to her ttc date but its not going quick enough!!


----------



## Freakycactus

should be getting ready for work and instead is looking at baby clothes on mothercare and reading up on baby milestones!


----------



## Twag

should be working but isn't feeling it today so I am on BnB opps ;)


----------



## anniepie

Doesn't know what she'd do without the wonderful ladies on B&B's WTT forum... they're far more understanding than any of my friends... x


----------



## bartlettpear

*Hey, MIL... dont talk about your future grandchildren one more time! I am busy working full time, going to school full time, and trying to sleep when not doing either!*

*I like this thread *


----------



## bartlettpear

Freakycactus said:


> should be getting ready for work and instead is looking at baby clothes on mothercare and reading up on baby milestones!

* For the past hour I have been saying... 5 more minutes until I get offc. I need to be at work in a hour and a half so this time i really mean it!*


----------



## odd_socks

*sooooooo green another friend has given birth today  *


----------



## dodgegirl

OMG I spilled the beans about WTT to my brother last night ! dang it, I had a few beers and somehow it came out.....he wants me to wait 6 months. ain't gonna happen. More like 4 from now.:happydance:


----------



## odd_socks

*really has got my hopes up
*


----------



## danniemum2be

thinks i might quite possibly be pregnant................. eeeeeeeek!!!


----------



## bartlettpear

danniemum2be said:


> thinks i might quite possibly be pregnant................. eeeeeeeek!!!

 

eeeekkk??!?!?! well?! :flower:


----------



## geogem

really wants another baby but I know my mother will disapprove! apparantly 2's enough!


----------



## dodgegirl

had lunch with FOB (to be) yesterday. The more and more we talk, the more we are getting excited and it's becoming more real. We talked about car seats, cribs and other things we need to buy. yay ! :happydance:


----------



## odd_socks

*has a long wait ahead *


----------



## Kathleen

odd_socks said:


> *has a long wait ahead *


:hug::hugs: hope you'e ok xxxxx


Kathleen feels gulity for being so annoyed with her little sister who is about to have a baby but still expects everyone else to do EVERYTHING for her and always moans about being pregnant


----------



## danniemum2be

wishes OH would hurry home so i can test already!!! x


----------



## bartlettpear

Who plans a freaking BBQ on a THURSDAY?????!?!?!?!?!?!? Who am I annoyed with more? my hubby who cant remember my school/work schedule OR his family who disregards my schedule when it comes to planning "family events". 

I really like this thread. therappppppy :rain:


----------



## odd_socks

*cant be done with this waiting any more *


----------



## anniepie

Things are starting to look up :)


----------



## Heidi

Two pill packs left!!


----------



## BlaireUK

Is in the last month of waiting to try!!! Roll on.


----------



## pennies

Has dreamt 3 nights in a row that she is either pregnant or in labour, then wakes up really disappointed :wacko:


----------



## Twag

is sick to death of looking at her ticker and noticing that it is not going down quick enough!! still a year and 5 months! :(

is really worried as her cycles have been super and regular as clockwork since coming off the pill but this month no O :(


----------



## Shabutie

Feel's she's having trouble explaing herself! On the other hand, WTT is something to look forward to, especially as we have moved the date forward.


----------



## odd_socks

*sometimes wonders if its worth all the bother*


----------



## anniepie

Really hate my job- the only thing keeping me going with it at the moment is that I'll qualify for a reasonably decent maternity pay package when I get to that stage...


----------



## tsyhanochka

wants people to stop asking 'are you married yet' as the first question they ask after not seeing me in a while


----------



## Nimoo

is getting her implant out on the 14th of April but sssssshhh :thumbup:


----------



## Twag

wonders why the hospital would put the blood test area next to the ultra sound area!! is it just to rub pregnant women in my face!! there is no escaping :(


----------



## odd_socks

*shouldnt have gotten out of bed this morning *


----------



## Shabutie

Even though Im not TTC yet, I was still gutted wehn my period came this morning. At least I can keep track of everything when my time comes.


----------



## odd_socks

*^^ i get disappointed too when AF arrives *


----------



## danniemum2be

2 week late AF and 4 negatives what the hell is going on with my body!!!!!!


----------



## tsyhanochka

would really really appreciate this 'black' period to go away. The real period was last week... and this junk just keeps coming... ew gross!

(sorry TMI)


----------



## dodgegirl

wish a certain co-worker would just get fired already!!!!!! I don't need this emotional stress ! :nope:


----------



## Twag

Wants to be out enjoying the sun and in London with my OH and not here in the office! Knew I should have pulled a sicky lol


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

very late period and BFN.....where is it???? :-(


----------



## Twag

OMG another announcement of pregnancy on Facebook!!! WILL EVERYONE STOP BEING PREGNANT..........Life is so unfair :(


----------



## pennies

A friend just announced her engagement on facebook...jealous? Me?


----------



## Twag

OMG MEN can be so insensitive and rude at times!! grrrr

OMG the woman at work who sits on my pod of desks just announced she is 14 weeks pregnant, I know get to sit and watch her baby grow and all of that right in my face :( I am really struggling to cope :(


----------



## lu-is

Keeps having dreams about babies... wonders if it's related to my recent ovary surgery..


----------



## odd_socks

*is happy i finally have a TTC date  lets hope OH sticks to this one *


----------



## OmiOmen

is wondering if/when she will ever get AF!?! Irregular is one thing but not at all is strange, maybe when BF'ing is done with.


----------



## LunaRose

odd_socks said:


> *is happy i finally have a TTC date  lets hope OH sticks to this one *

:hugs: Congratulations! I've got my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## LunaRose

Can't wait to move house! There will be nothing stopping us TTC then! I've practically decorated already :haha:


----------



## odd_socks

LunaRose said:


> odd_socks said:
> 
> 
> *is happy i finally have a TTC date  lets hope OH sticks to this one *
> 
> :hugs: Congratulations! I've got my fingers crossed for you!Click to expand...

* thanks chick, i really hope he sticks to this one  x*


----------



## Twag

really hopes her husband gets the job, we really need some good happening for us :(

is glad that today she is not surrounded by pregnant women :)


----------



## BlaireUK

Only has 4 weeks to wait until she leaves for a 2nd romantic honeymoon with her gorgeous hubby. FX this will be our last indulgent holiday just the two of us....


----------



## snowflakes120

is sick with a cold but wishes I was pregnant instead. 

P.S. and when I say I am sick on facebook, I don't appreciate friends posting - preggos??? - I just can't wait til I can write - why, yes, yes I am pregnant!!


----------



## anniepie

snowflakes120 said:


> is sick with a cold but wishes I was pregnant instead.
> 
> P.S. and when I say I am sick on facebook, I don't appreciate friends posting - preggos??? - I just can't wait til I can write - why, yes, yes I am pregnant!!

I have a friend who asks mee about weekly if I'm pregnant...the slightest little thing she puts down to that: feel tired- pregnant? BCP screwing with my hormones- pregnant? Wearing a different top- PREGNANT???? NO FFS, stop asking me when there's no chance I am but would die to be!!


----------



## odd_socks

*knows its low risk that i could be pregnant but cant help finding myself symptom spotting *


----------



## dodgegirl

bought my first baby thing today !!! I couldn't resist, it was 75% off, it was 2 St. Patricks day outfits !!! so cute !! :baby::happydance:


----------



## anniepie

Really needs to start spending some days doing bits and pieces other than surfing BnB!!!


----------



## odd_socks

*stressssssssssssssssssed*


----------



## BabyMaybe917

is excited about moving into a new place next week with an extra bedroom! Less than 5 months until TTC and then I can actually start decorating that extra bedroom!!!


----------



## lu-is

odd_socks said:


> *is happy i finally have a TTC date  lets hope OH sticks to this one *

Yay!!! Congrats! :happydance:


----------



## lu-is

Feels like she might not be ready to TTC in 2 months :( but then I remember I've only been recovering for 10 days.. so maybe it's still early...


----------



## geogem

one month today til I take my last pill!!!


----------



## Parker_Podge

Just spent almost an entire HOUR redoing my siggy?!:dohh: Some please smack me:haha:


----------



## bartlettpear

Parker_Podge said:


> Just spent almost an entire HOUR redoing my siggy?!:dohh: Some please smack me:haha:

:rofl::rofl::rofl:

Found out DH's grandmother is coming down for a week. :juggle:
Now I am looking up what to say when I get asked the baby question AGAIN.

](*,)


----------



## Twag

thinking what on earth is going on with my body my AF is 2 days late!!

and is worried that her exams are in 10 weeks :(


----------



## BlaireUK

is really looking forward to her holiday and moving over to ttc...


----------



## anniepie

BlaireUK said:


> is really looking forward to her holiday and moving over to ttc...

REALLY not long now hun...lots of baby dust :dust: and baby glue for when you get there x


----------



## Twag

BlaireUK said:


> is really looking forward to her holiday and moving over to ttc...

Wow it is so close now :happydance::dance: lots and lots of baby :dust:


----------



## anniepie

is getting really impatient for her reading it come through...


----------



## sleepinbeauty

Kris: All I can think about today is the day we are a family and I tell you that we're expecting...


----------



## Twag

is totally addicted to B&B!! :)


----------



## anniepie

today is not going well...not a good start to a week. Feel like crying :cry:


----------



## Twag

anniepie said:


> today is not going well...not a good start to a week. Feel like crying :cry:

whats wrong hun? :hugs:


----------



## anniepie

Oooh, it's going to sound really dumb...I did a pilates instructor training course (essentials and intermadiate) back in October and due to take my exam by end April. But I want to take the advanced course before my exam so I can do the exams in one go which will save in stress and number of exams and money... It will also give me an extra 6 months to do my exam. I kept hassling the training providor to give me a date for the next course, and one was released a month ago- for 8th April. But I've been faffing over this time whether I'm ready to do it or whether to wait to see if theres another coming up. I called them last week to check there were still places, and there were still 6 of the 10 spaces available, and they said I'd be fine to wait until this week to book. I got my leave from work booked off just now, called to book, and it's fully booked. Next course is not till September... Now I feel so angry at myself for not booking straight away- I even knew the date before it was advertised!!!

Like I said, all a bit dumb to be upset about, but it's just that feeling that everything is always against me...I want for once for something to go smoothly and not be an uphill struggle...


----------



## Twag

anniepie said:


> Oooh, it's going to sound really dumb...I did a pilates instructor training course (essentials and intermadiate) back in October and due to take my exam by end April. But I want to take the advanced course before my exam so I can do the exams in one go which will save in stress and number of exams and money... It will also give me an extra 6 months to do my exam. I kept hassling the training providor to give me a date for the next course, and one was released a month ago- for 8th April. But I've been faffing over this time whether I'm ready to do it or whether to wait to see if theres another coming up. I called them last week to check there were still places, and there were still 6 of the 10 spaces available, and they said I'd be fine to wait until this week to book. I got my leave from work booked off just now, called to book, and it's fully booked. Next course is not till September... Now I feel so angry at myself for not booking straight away- I even knew the date before it was advertised!!!
> 
> Like I said, all a bit dumb to be upset about, but it's just that feeling that everything is always against me...I want for once for something to go smoothly and not be an uphill struggle...

Aww hun :hug: I know how annoying it is stuff being put on hold out of your control! hang in there like I always try and think, things happen for a reason :hugs:


----------



## anniepie

Just had an inpromptu visit from Professor Lord Robert Winston (yup, the baby guy off the telly!) and had to show him round where I work...was sorely tempted to ask him questions on fertility!!


----------



## BlaireUK

anniepie said:


> Just had an inpromptu visit from Professor Lord Robert Winston (yup, the baby guy off the telly!) and had to show him round where I work...was sorely tempted to ask him questions on fertility!!

How weird!! Where do you work that he'd just drop by?


----------



## anniepie

I'm at Imperial College- the building I work in was built by him, and he's looking to be involved in certain aspects of our work...

now starting to get nervous in case anyone figures out who I am LOL! Although if they read this, they're probably as baby crazy as me!!


----------



## hairdresser29

is fed up, wants her OH home and wants AF to show because i'm sick of convincing myself i could be pregnant when its impossible!!


----------



## swanxxsong

LOVE this thread.



Vicky wishes S would stop posting angry statuses about her husband on FB. I get that you're angry with him, but 5 in an hour? And his family members keep posting, asking you to take it down... so please, stop airing his dirty laundry. We don't care.


----------



## odd_socks

*really needs the next two weeks to fly by  i need to know where i said *


----------



## geogem

is started to get excited about ttc now - especially since i told my mum and she seems ok with it .... not long now!


----------



## bartlettpear

anniepie said:


> I'm at Imperial College- the building I work in was built by him, and he's looking to be involved in certain aspects of our work...
> 
> now starting to get nervous in case anyone figures out who I am LOL! Although if they read this, they're probably as baby crazy as me!!

I often wonder if there is anyone on here I know. The world is a big place but I cant believe that there isnt at least ONE person I know on b&b in real life.


----------



## dodgegirl

LOVE THIS THREAD TOO !!!

Starting looking at foreclosed homes tonight online....that would be so awesome if I could pull off buying a small home before baby comes !!! I would be so happy !! :happydance:


----------



## Twag

still no AF!! what is going on?!?!


----------



## hairdresser29

.


----------



## swanxxsong

Swannie really needs to get her butt in gear and stop using, "well we're going to start TTC in 2 months" as a lame excuse to not work out. Don't you want a healthier body for you and your potential baby? -____-


----------



## odd_socks

*is as clueless as i was 2 days ago *


----------



## geogem

its aching like mad after Zumba - but is starting to see the results!! unfortunately I will hopefully be gaining the weight again soon in a different way!! seems a waste of time really but I'll be healthier I suppose!


----------



## tsyhanochka

Very jealous of highschool BFF that posted her 18 week bump on facebook. I want my own bump!


----------



## anniepie

wondering if anyone else is going to post in WTT today other than me :D


----------



## simno1

Wants to shout from the roof tops and my husband has agreed for us to start trying after our first anniversary in June :)!


----------



## anniepie

simno1 said:


> Wants to shout from the roof tops and my husband has agreed for us to start trying after our first anniversary in June :)!

congrats hun- great news!


----------



## BlaireUK

simno1 said:


> Wants to shout from the roof tops and my husband has agreed for us to start trying after our first anniversary in June :)!

OMG! Brilliant news. How very exciting and its so close! :thumbup::happydance:


----------



## simno1

Ahhh thanks ladies - I'm one very happy girly... Only 73 sleeps to go :)


----------



## anniepie

simno1 said:


> Ahhh thanks ladies - I'm one very happy girly... Only 73 sleeps to go :)

not that you're counting or anything... :winkwink:


----------



## simno1

anniepie said:


> simno1 said:
> 
> 
> Ahhh thanks ladies - I'm one very happy girly... Only 73 sleeps to go :)
> 
> not that you're counting or anything... :winkwink:Click to expand...

Of course not :)! Luckily I have the excuse of our anniversary to count down to :haha:


----------



## hairdresser29

is still waiting.....................


----------



## odd_socks

*is SS  *


----------



## bartlettpear

completely drained. It is times like today that I am thankful that DH is making me wait until graduation to TTC. I would never admit that to him, though.


----------



## tsyhanochka

found myself price checking maternity clothes... and thinking maybe I should plan our baby so that I can maximize my wardrobe.....being big in spring/summer/fall would suit me far better than fall/winter/spring!


----------



## dodgegirl

2 more months !! yay it's getting closer !! 
I told FOB that I really want a girl, he says he's ok with either....

I really feel like I am making the right choice doing this, my gut says go for it ! This is going to be my YEAR !!!
:happydance:
:wohoo:
:rain:


----------



## Twag

still no AF and now 6 days late :$


----------



## anniepie

And another scan picture on FB...NOT FAIR...I want it to be mine...


----------



## Twag

anniepie said:


> And another scan picture on FB...NOT FAIR...I want it to be mine...

I can beat that today on FB I was welcomed by brand new baby born pic's and a photo of a bump!! :cry:


----------



## odd_socks

*feels like AF is going to come early *


----------



## hairdresser29

.


----------



## immimx

has two preggers people in my life. My long term bestie, who is so unprepared. And my bro's gf, how at 16 wks is saying shes fed up with it! Grrrrr... can't it be my turn now...


----------



## LunaRose

Decided to make a wish list on the Mothercare website, then reduced myself to tears looking at tiny baby grows .. Why do I do it to myself ..?


----------



## odd_socks

LunaRose said:


> Decided to make a wish list on the Mothercare website, then reduced myself to tears looking at tiny baby grows .. Why do I do it to myself ..?

* i do that too  *


----------



## geogem

is excited that she only has 1 pill cycle left before we ttc..... not long now!!!


----------



## odd_socks

geogem said:


> is excited that she only has 1 pill cycle left before we ttc..... not long now!!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## LunaRose

odd_socks said:


> LunaRose said:
> 
> 
> Decided to make a wish list on the Mothercare website, then reduced myself to tears looking at tiny baby grows .. Why do I do it to myself ..?
> 
> * i do that too  *Click to expand...

:hugs:

I'm still looking at them anyway :dohh:


----------



## Kitschdolly

Emma is very happy for the mothers on my friends list but at the same time I am a very ugly green monster and am so damn jealous. I want that first gift from nursery you photographed the other day .... I would be a better mother than you who doesn't appreciate your blessing and as for YOU ... your newborn makes me so broody its untrue. MY LIFE IS UNFAIR ... when actually its not I am blessed too .... but I would love a BLESSING like yours, a child.


----------



## tsyhanochka

Can't understand how so many people have 'accidents' and not me! I WAS AN ACCIDENT for christs sake!!!!!


----------



## Twag

tsyhanochka said:


> Can't understand how so many people have 'accidents' and not me! I WAS AN ACCIDENT for christs sake!!!!!

Me too but I can guarentee it will never happen for me and I am going to have to work hard for it :cry:

Still no AF but I know that she will show up! prob right after I buy a test just to really annoy me!!


----------



## anniepie

has cheered up at last :)


----------



## Twag

AF has arrived and ouch :(


----------



## odd_socks

Twag said:


> AF has arrived and ouch :(

*


one week till AF is due.....will she arrive? bloody 2ww is killing me *


----------



## dodgegirl

my friend posted on FB her 20week bump pics....it was so cute, but want it to be me.... my turn will come...right ??? :thumbup:


----------



## odd_socks

*had lovely day with my mum *


----------



## geogem

cant wait to be pregnant and have a reason to have a fat belly!! so bored of this dieting s*&t!!! I just want to eat chocolate!


----------



## geogem

AF has arrived!! this means that I only 1 to go before we ttc!!! 1 more cycle left!! yipee!!


----------



## odd_socks

*old school friend of mine gave birth to her 4th child yesterday  i havent even started on baby #1 yet *


----------



## Twag

why do families in particular Mothers & Mothers-in-Law have to be so damn difficult!!!! :(


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Hopes to hear if we have got the mortgage soon and hopes my AF sorts herself out!!!


----------



## anniepie

I'm wondering if I'm a bit of a freak that I can't wait to experience the pain of childbirth...


----------



## Twag

anniepie said:


> I'm wondering if I'm a bit of a freak that I can't wait to experience the pain of childbirth...

If your a freak then me too as I cannot wait, one pain I am looking forward too :wacko:


----------



## odd_socks

*feels really unattractive today *


----------



## anniepie

odd_socks said:


> *feels really unattractive today *

Oh Hun... Hope you're ok...? Big hug x


----------



## geogem

has just got the news that her bestest gave birth an hour ago!! sooo happy for her but a wee bit jealous!! ok a lot jealous!!


----------



## odd_socks

anniepie said:


> odd_socks said:
> 
> 
> *feels really unattractive today *
> 
> Oh Hun... Hope you're ok...? Big hug xClick to expand...


* yeah im ok thanks chick just one of those days when u look in the mirror and think urggh!  x*


----------



## anniepie

odd_socks said:


> anniepie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> odd_socks said:
> 
> 
> *feels really unattractive today *
> 
> Oh Hun... Hope you're ok...? Big hug xClick to expand...
> 
> 
> * yeah im ok thanks chick just one of those days when u look in the mirror and think urggh!  x*Click to expand...

I know those my lovely. I'm taking myself off for a pamper on Friday and haircut on Saturday to cheer me up...


----------



## LunaRose

geogem said:


> has just got the news that her bestest gave birth an hour ago!! sooo happy for her but a wee bit jealous!! ok a lot jealous!!

I know the feeling! Congratulations to her! Little girl or boy?


----------



## geogem

LunaRose said:


> geogem said:
> 
> 
> has just got the news that her bestest gave birth an hour ago!! sooo happy for her but a wee bit jealous!! ok a lot jealous!!
> 
> I know the feeling! Congratulations to her! Little girl or boy?Click to expand...

a little boy Connor Joshua 7lb 5oz - I have just been speaking to her and she got her VBAC so is extremely happy, although also very sore as she tore. but all is happy and he is absoloutely gorgeous!


----------



## Twag

ARGRHRHGHRHHHHHHHH men!


----------



## anniepie

is conflicted at the moment...I want to TTC NOW, but I'd also ideally like to be married first...OH hasn't even asked yet :(


----------



## anniepie

Feeling completely obsessed with babies today (yes, even more than usual if possible!). I've not done a jot of work...I just can't focus on anything else... Not sure how long I can keep this up for :(


----------



## Twag

anniepie said:


> Feeling completely obsessed with babies today (yes, even more than usual if possible!). I've not done a jot of work...I just can't focus on anything else... Not sure how long I can keep this up for :(

Awww hun I get days like that too when I am bored and then when I am studying or super busy the broodiness wears off a little it really doesn't help that you are in a job that you don't enjoy as your mind is not being kept off the babies! 
When you thinking of having the 'talk' with the OH?

:hug:


----------



## anniepie

Twag said:


> anniepie said:
> 
> 
> Feeling completely obsessed with babies today (yes, even more than usual if possible!). I've not done a jot of work...I just can't focus on anything else... Not sure how long I can keep this up for :(
> 
> Awww hun I get days like that too when I am bored and then when I am studying or super busy the broodiness wears off a little it really doesn't help that you are in a job that you don't enjoy as your mind is not being kept off the babies!
> When you thinking of having the 'talk' with the OH?
> 
> :hug:Click to expand...

Right now I'm thinking tonight!!! But he's working late and will therefore probably be tired and in a bad mood when he gets home. If we've not managed it by easter break, I'll def do it then....only 2 weeks away until we're off... :)


----------



## odd_socks

*dieting is bland! *


----------



## swanxxsong

my brain hurts. I want so badly to stop taking the BCP this cycle, but... do I stop at risk of getting a heavy bleed on the cruise? ughh, body, you frustrate me!


----------



## geogem

is totally pooped after Zumba!! I just have to keep thinking I will be thin I will be thin I will be thin - but whats the point if i'm going to be pregnant soon anyway!


----------



## shterr612

Contemplating a career change... but hesitating because DH will probably stretch out TTC even longer if I do. I hate my current job, but it is stable and has decent pay! Gahh!!! What to do, what to do!


----------



## anniepie

shterr612 said:


> Contemplating a career change... but hesitating because DH will probably stretch out TTC even longer if I do. I hate my current job, but it is stable and has decent pay! Gahh!!! What to do, what to do!

That's just where I am- I have a career to move on to (my own business) but would like to have my first baby while employed so I can gain my maternity package. The thing is, I don't even have a TTC date yet...


----------



## anniepie

Is such a friggin fool...I need to learn not to expect or dream for anything- it only ever brings disappointment


----------



## Twag

is so annoyed that the only thing stopping them TTC is other peoples opinions.....people I don't know I might add!!! arrggrhhhhhh why can't people keep their noses out of other peoples business!


----------



## pennies

Although she likes what her conception reading says, wishes it was wrong as 2013 is AGES away...


----------



## BlaireUK

is struggling to concentrate today and i've so much to do at work before going off on holiday.


----------



## pennies

Also struggling to concentrate, but rather than a holiday I have a deadline to meet :dohh:


----------



## pennies

Wishes her boss would stop telling her that kids isn't what she wants right now :growlmad:

How the &!?% do you know what I want... :growlmad:


----------



## anniepie

Doesn't get why today I feel like I've been on the booze till 3am last night, when I was in bed by 10:30 and have given up alcohol for lent?!?!?


----------



## 0203

Is so happy that i have found BnB and is hoping it will make WTT that little bit easier :)


----------



## Twag

Is so very bored and fed up with waiting :(


----------



## pennies

^^ I think we're all feeling like that today...


----------



## anniepie

^^aye!


----------



## odd_socks

*has headacheeeeeeee *


----------



## anniepie

odd_socks said:


> *has headacheeeeeeee *

Me too :( feel rubbish :(


----------



## anniepie

Another two school friends' births announced. Plus 5 heavily pregnant women on the way home.


----------



## odd_socks

anniepie said:


> odd_socks said:
> 
> 
> *has headacheeeeeeee *
> 
> Me too :( feel rubbish :(Click to expand...

*snap   feel better x*


----------



## anniepie

odd_socks said:


> anniepie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> odd_socks said:
> 
> 
> *has headacheeeeeeee *
> 
> Me too :( feel rubbish :(Click to expand...
> 
> *snap   feel better x*Click to expand...

You too! :hugs: x


----------



## Mrs_T

Want a baby NOW!!!!


----------



## odd_socks

Mrs_T said:


> Want a baby NOW!!!!


*AMEN to that *


----------



## shterr612

Job interview tomorrow... so nervous!


----------



## swanxxsong

shterr612 said:


> Job interview tomorrow... so nervous!

Best of luck! xo


----------



## Twag

is so broody at the moment and OMG it hurts :(


----------



## pennies

lost 2lb this week, just another 1lb to go and I've lost a stone :happydance:


----------



## Hanawanabump

Hurry up :witch: so I can :sex: and get a :bfp:!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :brat:


----------



## Twag

is sick of waiting and still has 1 year 4 months to wait :( I hope my DH changes his mind and brings it forward (hope my readings come true :()


----------



## Hanawanabump

Twag said:


> is sick of waiting and still has 1 year 4 months to wait :( I hope my DH changes his mind and brings it forward (hope my readings come true :()

Ive been there! :hugs: Im so sorry, its so hard. I had to come off here for a bit because it was killing me, I put my life on hold and all I could talk about was babies, it was making time pass so slowly. We decided to book a big holiday, so I put all my time and energy into planning that and spending some time with DH, and time flew! I know your probably reading this thinking I cant stop thinking about it, but it makes it soo much easier, and your time WILL come!! :hugs: x


----------



## Twag

Hanawanabump said:


> Twag said:
> 
> 
> is sick of waiting and still has 1 year 4 months to wait :( I hope my DH changes his mind and brings it forward (hope my readings come true :()
> 
> Ive been there! :hugs: Im so sorry, its so hard. I had to come off here for a bit because it was killing me, I put my life on hold and all I could talk about was babies, it was making time pass so slowly. We decided to book a big holiday, so I put all my time and energy into planning that and spending some time with DH, and time flew! I know your probably reading this thinking I cant stop thinking about it, but it makes it soo much easier, and your time WILL come!! :hugs: xClick to expand...

Thanks I know my time will come and all I can do right now is fully focus on my studies which at the weekend is fine and then the broodiness subsides a little but when I am at work and feeling a bit bored it is awful :( :dohh:


----------



## Hanawanabump

Twag said:


> Hanawanabump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twag said:
> 
> 
> is sick of waiting and still has 1 year 4 months to wait :( I hope my DH changes his mind and brings it forward (hope my readings come true :()
> 
> Ive been there! :hugs: Im so sorry, its so hard. I had to come off here for a bit because it was killing me, I put my life on hold and all I could talk about was babies, it was making time pass so slowly. We decided to book a big holiday, so I put all my time and energy into planning that and spending some time with DH, and time flew! I know your probably reading this thinking I cant stop thinking about it, but it makes it soo much easier, and your time WILL come!! :hugs: xClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks I know my time will come and all I can do right now is fully focus on my studies which at the weekend is fine and then the broodiness subsides a little but when I am at work and feeling a bit bored it is awful :( :dohh:Click to expand...

I know!! When I was bored in work and started browsing web for no reason Id end up looking at mamas and papas or something! Its horrible! Keep venting on here though if it helps!!! :hugs:


----------



## anniepie

Men!! Aaaaaaaarrrrrrgggghhhhhhhh!!!


----------



## Twag

anniepie said:


> Men!! Aaaaaaaarrrrrrgggghhhhhhhh!!!

Anniepie you sound like me yesterday hun :hug:


----------



## Twag

OMG why do people have to bring in newborns to the office :(


----------



## anniepie

Twag said:


> OMG why do people have to bring in newborns to the office :(

Oh, I'm so there with you...I think it's totally inappropriate...There's no way I'll do that when I have mine...


----------



## swanxxsong

God why am I in so much pain? Please bring :witch: quickly, so I can feel better. -______-


:af:


----------



## pennies

anniepie said:


> Twag said:
> 
> 
> OMG why do people have to bring in newborns to the office :(
> 
> Oh, I'm so there with you...I think it's totally inappropriate...There's no way I'll do that when I have mine...Click to expand...

Oh I will! But only becuase I'm the youngest in the office and all of the other women have finished having their families...


----------



## LunaRose

anniepie said:


> Twag said:
> 
> 
> OMG why do people have to bring in newborns to the office :(
> 
> Oh, I'm so there with you...I think it's totally inappropriate...There's no way I'll do that when I have mine...Click to expand...

I'm totally the other way! I took Jayden into the office when he was a newborn. People follow through your pregnancy because you see them almost everyday .. and personally all my friends at work were desperate to see him when he was born .. Plus I wanted to show off my gorgeous little baby! I love seeing everyone's newborns, but each to their own! :flower:


----------



## Twag

I am not sure if I will or not, I probably will do to show him/her off but considering my department is more male orientated I am not sure it will be appropriate! lol

I only said it as I am broody enough without a newborn being brought in, totally gorgeous tho :)


----------



## swanxxsong

Twag said:


> I am not sure if I will or not, I probably will do to show him/her off but considering my department is more male orientated I am not sure it will be appropriate! lol
> 
> I only said it as I am broody enough without a newborn being brought in, totally gorgeous tho :)

Yeah I totally think the circumstances surrounding your work environment are something to consider. For some people, it may or may not be appropriate. I know my coworkers who already have children were like, threatened by our coworkers saying they _needed_ to bring in the baby so everyone could see the kiddo. :) But we're a small group, mostly women, and we're pretty tight-knit, so of course everyone wants to share in the adorable bundle of joy. It hasn't happened recently, so no stabs of jealousy from me, but lots of admiring! ;) lol 

So when I have a LO, I know my boss will never stop nagging until I bring the baby in to work. But that's just how she is! xD


----------



## xpatchx

Sarah thought she was pregnant this past few days, got told she wasn't today, but was sad. 

THEN to follow it up with
Sarah and Ricki are going to TTC after their wedding! WOO!

=)


----------



## anniepie

Wishes I couldn't see and hear babies screaming and playing all around me...it's not that I'm annoyed with them...I just want one of my own... :(


----------



## anniepie

I'm in complete shock...I think I've got a rough TTC timeline...at last...and it's soooooner than I expected! Just need to make it happen now!


----------



## odd_socks

*arggggggggggggggh!!! *


----------



## Twag

anniepie said:


> I'm in complete shock...I think I've got a rough TTC timeline...at last...and it's soooooner than I expected! Just need to make it happen now!

Fantastic :hug: I am hoping you have said more in your journal I am coming to stalk right now lol :dance:


----------



## odd_socks

*anniepie thats great  x*


----------



## anniepie

thanks ladies!!

Check out my new ticker :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

(had to make the others ikkle so it'll stand out!)


----------



## odd_socks

*looking good chick *


----------



## geogem

has just had some bad news... my grandad has been diagnosed with bowel cancer today. :cry::cry::cry:

thing is, he doesnt want anyone but close family to know - my nan and dad are devastated so I feel I must be strong for him but I am dying inside!! 

Just needed to tell someone - even if its just strangers!

He has always been the backbone of our family and the "strong" one but suddenly has turned into this weak old man. I just need big cuddles and hubby is at work on nights - didnt want to leave me but told him he has to go!


----------



## shterr612

geogem said:


> has just had some bad news... my grandad has been diagnosed with bowel cancer today. :cry::cry::cry:
> 
> thing is, he doesnt want anyone but close family to know - my nan and dad are devastated so I feel I must be strong for him but I am dying inside!!
> 
> Just needed to tell someone - even if its just strangers!
> 
> He has always been the backbone of our family and the "strong" one but suddenly has turned into this weak old man. I just need big cuddles and hubby is at work on nights - didnt want to leave me but told him he has to go!

So sorry for you and your family! Best wishes to you! :hugs:


----------



## anniepie

geogem said:


> has just had some bad news... my grandad has been diagnosed with bowel cancer today. :cry::cry::cry:
> 
> thing is, he doesnt want anyone but close family to know - my nan and dad are devastated so I feel I must be strong for him but I am dying inside!!
> 
> Just needed to tell someone - even if its just strangers!
> 
> He has always been the backbone of our family and the "strong" one but suddenly has turned into this weak old man. I just need big cuddles and hubby is at work on nights - didnt want to leave me but told him he has to go!

Oh, I'm so sorry to hear that. Is he having treatment? Stay strong for your Grandad, but don't be afraid to break down when you're not with him. Have you got a good friend you can tell- it's important you have an outlet, someone to talk to... Of course you've got us, and we can give you plenty of virtual hugs :hug:


----------



## Twag

geogem said:


> has just had some bad news... my grandad has been diagnosed with bowel cancer today. :cry::cry::cry:
> 
> thing is, he doesnt want anyone but close family to know - my nan and dad are devastated so I feel I must be strong for him but I am dying inside!!
> 
> Just needed to tell someone - even if its just strangers!
> 
> He has always been the backbone of our family and the "strong" one but suddenly has turned into this weak old man. I just need big cuddles and hubby is at work on nights - didnt want to leave me but told him he has to go!

So sorry to hear about your Grandad :hug: try and stay strong but also do not bottle it up as you need to be able to release your emotions too :hug:


----------



## pennies

OMG - I could be an Auntie by the end of the weekend, more than 4 weeks early!!! :baby:


----------



## Twag

wants the week to end as this week has not been a good week :(


----------



## swanxxsong

{{geogem}} So sorry about the bad news. 


My status: don't think I've ever been so happy to see AF arrive, cramping already is finally easing up. give me a month or two, then I'll be peeved when she arrives. :muaha:


----------



## anniepie

Can not wait until she has a LO to play with in the garden in this beautiful weather...


----------



## odd_socks

geogem said:


> has just had some bad news... my grandad has been diagnosed with bowel cancer today. :cry::cry::cry:
> 
> thing is, he doesnt want anyone but close family to know - my nan and dad are devastated so I feel I must be strong for him but I am dying inside!!
> 
> Just needed to tell someone - even if its just strangers!
> 
> He has always been the backbone of our family and the "strong" one but suddenly has turned into this weak old man. I just need big cuddles and hubby is at work on nights - didnt want to leave me but told him he has to go!


* so sorry chick  sometimes its easier sharing with people u dont know, u say u have to be strong which i agree but dont bottled it up chick  x



my niece accounced shes pregnant  green eyed monster has gotten me  *


----------



## odd_socks

*heads screaming "baby, baby, baby!!!" *


----------



## geogem

is hoping her grandad's op goes well this week, i want him to be around to meet my baby!


----------



## Twag

doesn't want to be at work she wants to enjoy some time with DH in the sun :(

Oh and OMG I want to TTC now!!!!!


----------



## pennies

Can't wait to finish work so that she can go and see her new baby niece!


----------



## anniepie

Feels like crap...again. Head hurts, feel completely shattered and have to be in work late tonight :(


----------



## snowflakes120

can't wait to have a baby to take to the park on nice days outside like today.


----------



## Twag

doesn't want to turn 31 tomorrow :( my life plan is not to plan I was meant to be married and having/pregnant by 30 :(


----------



## odd_socks

* twag 


wishes the witch would stop making me suffer and hurry up and arrive *


----------



## snowflakes120

Twag said:


> doesn't want to turn 31 tomorrow :( my life plan is not to plan I was meant to be married and having/pregnant by 30 :(

Hey! Happy Birthday! I turn 31 on Thursday and had the same life plan! Wish we lived closer so we could have a few beers and wallow in our sorrows!! :cry:


----------



## pennies

Is there a reason you're not letting anyone hold the baby?! :growlmad:


----------



## anniepie

babies babies everywhere...more friends giving birth, cousin just anounced she's pregnant. Sat at home with babies being pushed by my window...STOP IT!!!


----------



## Twag

OMG I am 31 and baby-less :( so depressing


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

too busy thinking about my baby......ain't got time for nothing else!!!


----------



## snowflakes120

Had a big temp drop today and know I am OVing but can't do anything about it for another few months.


----------



## swanxxsong

Happy birthday *Twaggie*-love!

<3

Also, I wonder if I'll ovulate this cycle. I really hope so, that'd be awesome.


----------



## Nimoo

Ive been having a period for 22days WTF is wrong cant wait to get these hornones out of my body ion thursday if they dont cancel my appointment aaaaaaahhh!!


----------



## 21p1eco

wants time to hurry up!!!!! its going so slowly, i just want to start conceiving already!!!! i can think of nothing else atm!!!


----------



## odd_socks

*disappointed by the  *


----------



## dodgegirl

21p1eco said:


> wants time to hurry up!!!!! its going so slowly, i just want to start conceiving already!!!! i can think of nothing else atm!!!


MEEEE TOO !!!!!!!! Less than 2 months for me !! :happydance:


----------



## dodgegirl

anniepie said:


> babies babies everywhere...more friends giving birth, cousin just anounced she's pregnant. Sat at home with babies being pushed by my window...STOP IT!!!


Yeah here too! My niece just told me she is PG yesterday...ugh. Plus other people having baby showers, etc. I want it to be my turn !!! :cry:


----------



## Twag

is feeling really bloated today :( wish my trousers were feeling tight because of a baby bump ;)


----------



## anniepie

could this be my first AF in 18 months...?


----------



## swanxxsong

Feelin' slightly witchy today. Ugh. Is the week over yet? :)


----------



## odd_socks

*wants the  to show up today, so i can start to feel better *


----------



## Sunkissed

Thanks a lot af for making me wait until 18 DPO until you show up!!!!! 

And why isn't my sister at the hospital every waking day with her new preemie baby??? Why the hell are you watching tv??? Go spend time with your son.


----------



## geogem

has just advised her husband that I know that we have 13 days left until we are oficially ttc, I would prefer not to have to wait until then for some sexy time!! 

He's being extremely tight with the adult time and I need some loving!!!


----------



## odd_socks

geogem said:


> has just advised her husband that I know that we have 13 days left until we are oficially ttc, I would prefer not to have to wait until then for some sexy time!!
> 
> He's being extremely tight with the adult time and I need some loving!!!

*i know the feeling chick  since me and OH had accident he hasnt!! 4 weeks!!! *


----------



## geogem

odd_socks said:


> geogem said:
> 
> 
> has just advised her husband that I know that we have 13 days left until we are oficially ttc, I would prefer not to have to wait until then for some sexy time!!
> 
> He's being extremely tight with the adult time and I need some loving!!!
> 
> *i know the feeling chick  since me and OH had accident he hasnt!! 4 weeks!!! *Click to expand...

in all fairness, we both work full time - me office days, him shift work and we have already got 2 kids here so finding the time is not easy when he's working nights!! lol 

plus we have had a busy few weeks, 3 kids birthdays, and a trip to alton towers and my grandad being ill we just havent had the time. 

I have though told him he needs to be waking me up in the morning when he gets in so we can have some sexy time before the kiddies get up in the morning!


----------



## odd_socks

* yeah i can see that it isnt easy finding time, has been the same with me and my OH when hes working im off and visa versa *


----------



## geogem

I know, but hey ho - he's on his 2nd to last shift then he has 10 days off!! so may actually get to see him!! and we have a child free night on Friday so here's hoping!!


----------



## odd_socks

*sounds like ull get some time together then  nothing nicer after not having much time *


----------



## dodgegirl

god my ex bf is SOOOOOOOO stupid !!!!!! he texted me tonight and said he found my carhart jacket that I have been looking for since last summer...in the back of his closet !! I asked him several times if he had it and he claimed he didn't...now he's moving and suddenly found it !! So now I gotta drive 1/2 hr away just to go get it because he has NO gas money to meet me half way !!! 

FREEKING IDIOT!!! :wacko:

ok i feel better, gotta love this thread. :winkwink:


----------



## odd_socks

* got me  *


----------



## Twag

odd_socks said:


> * got me  *

Sorry Odd_socks I know you were hoping for a BFP but at least now you know where you stand :hug: and that stressful month is behind you


----------



## anniepie

odd_socks said:


> * got me  *

Sorry- I know it's disappointing... :hugs: But as Twag said, at least you now know and you can get on and focus on enjoying the last few months just you and OH, and prepare well for when you TTC... :hug:


----------



## odd_socks

* thanks girls  yeah its hit the reset button on the past month, im sure the disappointment will wear off over the next few days  x*


----------



## geogem

has been waiting all day to hear whether my grandad's operation went ok and finally got told "well he's out of theatre and in intensive care" we'll know more in the morning! I hate waiting!! I need to know and I know I aint going to sleep tonight!


----------



## anniepie

Oh, FFS...another pregnancy anouncement...2nd of the week. Why can't it be ME?? It's like a stab in the heart every time :cry::cry:


----------



## Twag

yippeee my cycle seems to be back on track.......last month must have been because of the supermoon or something :dance:


----------



## anniepie

anniepie said:


> Oh, FFS...another pregnancy anouncement...2nd of the week. Why can't it be ME?? It's like a stab in the heart every time :cry::cry:

Oh CRAP!! And ANOTHER one :cry::cry:


----------



## Twag

anniepie said:


> anniepie said:
> 
> 
> Oh, FFS...another pregnancy anouncement...2nd of the week. Why can't it be ME?? It's like a stab in the heart every time :cry::cry:
> 
> Oh CRAP!! And ANOTHER one :cry::cry:Click to expand...

Oh my goodness really?!?! anniepie step away from the Facebook!!!!

:hug:


----------



## anniepie

Think it's your influence rubbing off on me, Twag- all these babies popping up!!


----------



## Twag

anniepie said:


> Think it's your influence rubbing off on me, Twag- all these babies popping up!!

Ha ha think it might be I do seem to be some sort of Fertility token for everyone else but me!!


----------



## anniepie

you'll probably end up having triplets when you get your BFP!!!


----------



## Twag

anniepie said:


> you'll probably end up having triplets when you get your BFP!!!

gawd I hope not! twins I could just about handle lol but not triplets! :wacko:


----------



## anniepie

Just turned on the TV over lunch, flicked to Desperate Housewives- not watched it in AGES...Bree is pregnant, Susan is pregnant...watched friends last night and the twins were born...anyone else want to shove a baby bump in my face?? Think I'm going to hide in a box for the next 8 months or so with no access to internet, TV or my iPhone...


----------



## anniepie

sorry I sound so bitter :(

(oh, and jumped to conclusions with Susan, I think...)!!!


----------



## Twag

anniepie said:


> sorry I sound so bitter :(
> 
> (oh, and jumped to conclusions with Susan, I think...)!!!

It's ok hunny we have all been there but just remember how quickly these last 4 months have gone and in no time at all you will be TTC and have your LO :hug:


----------



## odd_socks

*wants the witch to stop making me feel ill *


----------



## odd_socks

*argggggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh *


----------



## Lownthwaite

I wish I could win the lottery so I could stop stressing about money all the time as thats the only thing stopping me from wanting to TTC baba number 2! :cry:


----------



## odd_socks

Lownthwaite said:


> I wish I could win the lottery so I could stop stressing about money all the time as thats the only thing stopping me from wanting to TTC baba number 2! :cry:

*can we both have a lucky ticket to share the winnings? lol*


----------



## Lownthwaite

odd_socks said:


> Lownthwaite said:
> 
> 
> I wish I could win the lottery so I could stop stressing about money all the time as thats the only thing stopping me from wanting to TTC baba number 2! :cry:
> 
> *can we both have a lucky ticket to share the winnings? lol*Click to expand...

lol You're on :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## odd_socks

* we have a deal *


----------



## anniepie

odd_socks said:


> *argggggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh *

What's up hun? Hope you're ok... :hug:


----------



## odd_socks

anniepie said:


> odd_socks said:
> 
> 
> *argggggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh *
> 
> What's up hun? Hope you're ok... :hug:Click to expand...


* one word......MEN!  *


----------



## anniepie

Bloody hormones...I'm even bloody crying watching Britains Got Talent...never normally watch it, but nothing else to do...and it's not even anything worth crying over :dohh:


----------



## madmish

mish wants another baby so bad, and wishes the ones who apparently love her will be happy when she decides to start trying!!


----------



## odd_socks

*in sooooooo much pain *


----------



## chachacha

Is trying to stay positive about my PCOS test results, but just want to stay in bed all day and cry. :cry:


----------



## odd_socks

chachacha said:


> Is trying to stay positive about my PCOS test results, but just want to stay in bed all day and cry. :cry:


* i hope its all clear for u.....i think i might have to be tested for it *


----------



## chachacha

odd_socks said:


> chachacha said:
> 
> 
> Is trying to stay positive about my PCOS test results, but just want to stay in bed all day and cry. :cry:
> 
> 
> * i hope its all clear for u.....i think i might have to be tested for it *Click to expand...

Thanks honey. I just read your journal and i'm sorry to hear about your aches and pains. :hugs: all round today!

Why do you need a test? Do you have any symptoms? I've always had bad periods, but only read the symptoms of PCOS a couple of years ago. I immediately thought it sounded just like me. Not that my doctor listened. But that's a long story in itself! :growlmad:


----------



## odd_socks

chachacha said:


> odd_socks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chachacha said:
> 
> 
> Is trying to stay positive about my PCOS test results, but just want to stay in bed all day and cry. :cry:
> 
> 
> * i hope its all clear for u.....i think i might have to be tested for it *Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks honey. I just read your journal and i'm sorry to hear about your aches and pains. :hugs: all round today!
> 
> Why do you need a test? Do you have any symptoms? I've always had bad periods, but only read the symptoms of PCOS a couple of years ago. I immediately thought it sounded just like me. Not that my doctor listened. But that's a long story in itself! :growlmad:Click to expand...

* thank you  its the usual pain i get from my back just really bad and uncomfortable atm....yes ive been getting symptoms, i have always had bad periods, and lately they have become more irregular and really really painful, weight gain, acne too*


----------



## tsyhanochka

Happy AF arrived...only because I drank too much last cycle and would have felt guilty if there was an accident...


----------



## anniepie

Meant to be going out to meet my Dad now, but want to stay in and read my new book "taking charge of your fertility"...not sure he'd understand...


----------



## MrsGruffalo

Thinks she's gonna like it round here... and wishes AF would arrive so she could stop worrying...


----------



## odd_socks

*needs my OHs cuddles *


----------



## MackMomma8

reallllyyyy wants a cigarette... but knows those are bad for you. :(


----------



## swanxxsong

anniepie said:


> Meant to be going out to meet my Dad now, but want to stay in and read my new book "taking charge of your fertility"...not sure he'd understand...

*such* a great book! :D

---

I wish it was Friday. I'm tired and work sucks.


----------



## odd_socks

MackMomma8 said:


> reallllyyyy wants a cigarette... but knows those are bad for you. :(


*u can do it, fight the urgh  *


----------



## geogem

wonders why we do it! spent all bloody weekend at the hospital with my poorly 1 year old, who after an accident in the ball pool had concussion and brain swelling!! They really are sent here to scare us half to death!! yet i still want to have another one!!

on the upside tho, grandad is showing improvement and his operation was sucessfull so hopefully be home soon. xx


----------



## Beffy

Not baby related, but can't post this on FB as they'll be pissed at me, hee.

Friends getting pissed at dumb crap is annoying! Get over yourselves and stop being whiney, sheesh.


----------



## odd_socks

*hayfever go away!!!!! this is why i hate summer *


----------



## MrsGruffalo

Still feeling nervous...


----------



## MrsGruffalo

About to take her first ever test... eep!


----------



## odd_socks

*eeep! good luck 


sooooo tempted to talk babies with OH  dont do it girl! *


----------



## everdreaming

I WISH my OH would (stop being so selfish) agree to coming off his meds so we could TTC. It hurts too much to see everyone else I know being so happy with what I can't have yet.


----------



## everdreaming

MackMomma8 said:


> reallllyyyy wants a cigarette... but knows those are bad for you. :(

:blush: MEEE TOOOO. :cry: Must resist. :coffee:


----------



## odd_socks

everdreaming said:


> MackMomma8 said:
> 
> 
> reallllyyyy wants a cigarette... but knows those are bad for you. :(
> 
> :blush: MEEE TOOOO. :cry: Must resist. :coffee:Click to expand...

*u can do it  resist the temptation *


----------



## MrsGruffalo

MrsGruffalo said:


> About to take her first ever test... eep!

:bfn:

Big sigh of relief for today!

Time to stop stressing for now then!


----------



## Hanawanabump

Ive just started TTC today!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:

And Ive just eaten WAY TOO MUCH ice cream!!! :blush::haha:


----------



## everdreaming

MrsGruffalo said:


> MrsGruffalo said:
> 
> 
> About to take her first ever test... eep!
> 
> :bfn:
> 
> Big sigh of relief for today!
> 
> Time to stop stressing for now then!Click to expand...

:thumbup: Why a relief though? Sorry to be nosey..!


----------



## odd_socks

Hanawanabump said:


> Ive just started TTC today!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:
> 
> And Ive just eaten WAY TOO MUCH ice cream!!! :blush::haha:


*congrats  




headache  *


----------



## Hanawanabump

odd_socks said:


> Hanawanabump said:
> 
> 
> Ive just started TTC today!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:
> 
> And Ive just eaten WAY TOO MUCH ice cream!!! :blush::haha:
> 
> 
> *congrats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> headache  *Click to expand...

Thanks! Hope you feel better soon! :hugs:


----------



## MrsGruffalo

everdreaming said:


> MrsGruffalo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsGruffalo said:
> 
> 
> About to take her first ever test... eep!
> 
> :bfn:
> 
> Big sigh of relief for today!
> 
> Time to stop stressing for now then!Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbup: Why a relief though? Sorry to be nosey..!Click to expand...

We're not quiet ready for little ones yet- as much as I wish we were, we're only just settling into new home/married life/my new job, so the timing would actually be really difficult for us. So relief that we can keep thinking about the better timing we had in mind!


----------



## odd_socks

Hanawanabump said:


> odd_socks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hanawanabump said:
> 
> 
> Ive just started TTC today!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:
> 
> And Ive just eaten WAY TOO MUCH ice cream!!! :blush::haha:
> 
> 
> *congrats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> headache  *Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks! Hope you feel better soon! :hugs:Click to expand...

*thank you *


----------



## Hanawanabump

everdreaming said:


> MrsGruffalo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsGruffalo said:
> 
> 
> About to take her first ever test... eep!
> 
> :bfn:
> 
> Big sigh of relief for today!
> 
> Time to stop stressing for now then!Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbup: Why a relief though? Sorry to be nosey..!Click to expand...

I was thinking the same...? But I didnt want to sound nosey either! :haha:


----------



## everdreaming

MrsGruffalo said:


> We're not quiet ready for little ones yet- as much as I wish we were, we're only just settling into new home/married life/my new job, so the timing would actually be really difficult for us. So relief that we can keep thinking about the better timing we had in mind!

Ah, I understand. In which case, I am pleased for you because the last thing you want is to be caught out before you're ready! :thumbup:


----------



## odd_socks

*aching like mad *


----------



## FiFiChick

I REALLY WANT TO START TRYING!!!!!!!!!! That would set the cat among the pigeons if I posted it on Facebook!


----------



## MackMomma8

I was up puking from 1am-8am this morning. I hurt everywhere, can't hardly get off the couch, and I want to smoke a cigarette so bad...

Somedays, like today, I just don't feel strong enough to be a mom. :cry: And maybe OH is right for putting this off for so long. :cry:

(Pity party of one here. Feel free to join me.)


----------



## Beffy

MackMomma8 said:


> I was up puking from 1am-8am this morning. I hurt everywhere, can't hardly get off the couch, and I want to smoke a cigarette so bad...
> 
> Somedays, like today, I just don't feel strong enough to be a mom. :cry: And maybe OH is right for putting this off for so long. :cry:
> 
> (Pity party of one here. Feel free to join me.)

Awww sweetie! :hugs: We all have bad days like that, whether we're moms or not. Don't feel bad, I'm sure you'll make a great mother. :hugs:


----------



## Hanawanabump

MackMomma8 said:


> I was up puking from 1am-8am this morning. I hurt everywhere, can't hardly get off the couch, and I want to smoke a cigarette so bad...
> 
> Somedays, like today, I just don't feel strong enough to be a mom. :cry: And maybe OH is right for putting this off for so long. :cry:
> 
> (Pity party of one here. Feel free to join me.)

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dodgegirl

met a girl today at work that was 8 months along.....all I wanted to do was talk to her about her pregnancy....haha she probably thinks i'm a weirdo, cuz i'm not pregnant yet and I was so excited to ask her about her bump ! :baby:


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

is my period on its way?? I hope so!


----------



## xxjennaxx

besty said:


> Has just ordered the mothercare catalogue to look at all the lovely baby bits!!!

I done that too... Felt like I was being a bit too obsessive. So glad to know I'm not the only one who has done that.

Anyway my status would be...

Jealous of my best friend who is due in less than 3 weeks and worrying that when I do get pregnant I wont have a nice round bump as I am already quite chubby.


----------



## geogem

only 5 days of my pills left!! ooohh cant wait to take that last one and start my ttc journey, hoping it wont be too long!!


----------



## MummaErin

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH, this last month doesnt hurry up and piss of I swear im going to throw my pills down the toilet! I want to start trying for my baby!!


----------



## odd_socks

*feels like everything is going against me right now*


----------



## everdreaming

odd_socks said:


> *feels like everything is going against me right now*

Me too. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## odd_socks

*  thanks chick



ooooooos its thundering *


----------



## MackMomma8

odd_socks said:


> *feels like everything is going against me right now*

Me too... I feel like I'm doing everything right and waiting to try for a baby, and I see all these moms around me who act like they could care less if they had a kid!! :growlmad:

I think my OH knows I've been thinking about TTC a lot again lately, cuz he's starting to ignore me again... not really ignore me, but he's not as talkative as he normally is with me. :blush:


----------



## everdreaming

MackMomma8 said:


> odd_socks said:
> 
> 
> *feels like everything is going against me right now*
> 
> Me too... I feel like I'm doing everything right and waiting to try for a baby, and I see all these moms around me who act like they could care less if they had a kid!! :growlmad:
> 
> I think my OH knows I've been thinking about TTC a lot again lately, cuz he's starting to ignore me again... not really ignore me, but he's not as talkative as he normally is with me. :blush:Click to expand...

ME TOO. My OH is being ignory too!!!! It's only a small comfort that I'm not the only one. I just wish neither of us had to feel like it. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## MackMomma8

everdreaming said:


> MackMomma8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> odd_socks said:
> 
> 
> *feels like everything is going against me right now*
> 
> Me too... I feel like I'm doing everything right and waiting to try for a baby, and I see all these moms around me who act like they could care less if they had a kid!! :growlmad:
> 
> I think my OH knows I've been thinking about TTC a lot again lately, cuz he's starting to ignore me again... not really ignore me, but he's not as talkative as he normally is with me. :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> ME TOO. My OH is being ignory too!!!! It's only a small comfort that I'm not the only one. I just wish neither of us had to feel like it. :hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Aww thanks chicky :hugs::hugs::hugs:

I really want to bring something baby-related up with him this weekend but I don't know if I'm gonna have the courage. :blush:


----------



## everdreaming

MackMomma8 said:


> Aww thanks chicky :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> I really want to bring something baby-related up with him this weekend but I don't know if I'm gonna have the courage. :blush:

I want to do the same with mine!! I've had a couple of glasses of wine tonight for courage.... You can do it :thumbup:


----------



## LunaRose

It's my birthday today ... I know what OH can give me as a gift ... :sex: + :spermy: = :baby:!!

I wish!! :haha:


----------



## MackMomma8

everdreaming said:


> MackMomma8 said:
> 
> 
> Aww thanks chicky :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> I really want to bring something baby-related up with him this weekend but I don't know if I'm gonna have the courage. :blush:
> 
> I want to do the same with mine!! I've had a couple of glasses of wine tonight for courage.... You can do it :thumbup:Click to expand...

Apparently it's been on his mind as well... he let it slip in front of friends last night!! :happydance:


----------



## odd_socks

LunaRose said:


> It's my birthday today ... I know what OH can give me as a gift ... :sex: + :spermy: = :baby:!!
> 
> I wish!! :haha:


*happy birthday chic, now that is a good gift  shame OH's never think of that one  


thinks its gone cold out  "storms a coming me thinks" *in my farmerrs accent* *


----------



## bornthiswayxo

I want to NTNP NOWWWWWWWWW~
Then TTC ;)


----------



## odd_socks

*realllllllllly needs a to grow a money tree*


----------



## everdreaming

odd_socks said:


> *realllllllllly needs a to grow a money tree*

If you manage to grow one, can you send me some seeds please?? :mail: :flower:


----------



## odd_socks

* of course chick*


----------



## dodgegirl

completely stressed out ! 2 weeks till we TTC. I'm getting cold feet. Was crying about it today because I hope Im making the right decision!

also, I am super emotional today !!! JEESH !! what's wrong with me? i just finished AF, so I shouldn't be !! annoying !!


----------



## bartlettpear

I have seriously spent a billion hours learning how to be an extreme couponer. Now... if I could only find some coupons


----------



## odd_socks

*fed up with being in pain  *


----------



## MackMomma8

Got another raise today! That's 2 this year! Craziness! :wacko: But exciting!


----------



## MrsGruffalo

Back to work tomorrow... ahhh, least it's only 3 days!


----------



## geogem

hi ladies, well it is time for me to leave!! I am joining the ttc section!!! whoop whoop!! I will keep this thread open for all of your crazy status updates and pop back for a catch up - but hey! now is my time!!! yippeeee.... so excited


----------



## odd_socks

*OH just said im going to be the boring parent *


----------



## bartlettpear

odd_socks said:


> *OH just said im going to be the boring parent *

:rofl::rofl::rofl: What does he know anyways? I think my OH is going to be the fun parent though, I am very bossy


----------



## odd_socks

* its purely because hes got a sports bike and is younger than me so thinks hes going to be the cool parent  i just said well u might be the cool one but i will be the sexy one  *


----------



## MrsGruffalo

Very sad. Hubby disturbed a heron in our garden this morning.

We had 30 fish... we've seen 4 so far. No sign of my beautiful big koi carp (Shrek) so far. :'(


----------



## odd_socks

* we had that problem too  *


----------



## noshowjo

wishes that people would stop saying to me , " oh havent you got enough kids " drives me mad , as i actually only have 2 kids of my own , the other 2 our foster children , who have there own mum and dad , and are not staying long term , !! so no i havent got enough kids


----------



## mummymarsh

kayleigh is desperate to fill my empty pregnancy hole but is it too soon :(


----------



## LoveCakes

is going for a promotion in work but a little part of me hopes I don't get it as would push ttc date back a bit


----------



## odd_socks

*needs things to change*


----------



## bellaem

Bellaem hides the fact that she only watches "pregnancy/baby/birthing" shows when OH isn't home and changes the channel when she hears his car pull up.:blush:


----------



## danniemum2be

my body is desperate to be pregnant!


----------



## everdreaming

I wish my very late period and swollen and super painful breasts were from pregnancy, not just my stupid buggered up hormones.:(


----------



## tsyhanochka

Wishes that her best friend wasn't in the Philippines and that she didn't have to come online to bitch and moan to people who, though nice and listen, can't give her the hugs she needs to get through the tough moody parts. 

also wants a cupcake


----------



## beth30

Can't believe that a girl that I was hiding my baby name from, had her baby yesterday, and my angel baby didn't make it past 6 weeks in my belly....on a good note, she had a boy so she couldn't have stolen my girl name anyway. :p thank God I have a place to post this, because my friends and family would have me taken to the Crazy House!


----------



## odd_socks

*after seeing the royal wedding, i really really wanna get married! *


----------



## magicteapot

hannah saw some cutest baby booties on ebay ever, can't wait to have an excuse to buy them!


----------



## MackMomma8

Kira is hoping that Gail's prediction comes true!!


----------



## danniemum2be

Might be getting Married next year :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## MrsGruffalo

Tired and hungry... it's been a LONG day!


----------



## jemsbabyblues

I wish my OH would propose to me without me hinting about it :dohh:


----------



## odd_socks

*i know the feeling chick  i think i have afew years to wait till he does *


----------



## jemsbabyblues

Same. Don't you wish they would just take the initiative and do it? Then we wouldn't have to drop hints all the time! :haha:


----------



## odd_socks

*here here! i agree with u there chick  when ive said something to him he says "ive not really thought about when im going to do it" what??? its all i think about!!  


kays head feels abit dizzy today *


----------



## jemsbabyblues

:haha:

Jemma is tired after a nine hour shift today :sleep:


----------



## danniemum2be

Has found the hotel were getting married at toooo excited :D x x


----------



## odd_socks

*scared my relationship is falling apart *


----------



## odd_socks

*OH is with a newborn as we speak! *


----------



## everdreaming

odd_socks said:


> *scared my relationship is falling apart *

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## bartlettpear

Nope, They just wont propose without you pushing them. I had to threaten lots of things to get my ring, just saying!!


----------



## odd_socks

everdreaming said:


> odd_socks said:
> 
> 
> *scared my relationship is falling apart *
> 
> :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:Click to expand...


:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: *thanks chick*


----------



## jemsbabyblues

:hugs: for oddsocks. 

Jemma has to be up so early tomorrow to do a carboot :sleep:


----------



## odd_socks

* thanks chick*


----------



## Lownthwaite

Lownthwaite is looking at dresses for sale on ebay for the upcoming weddings and thinking - yes that would look nice - and then remembering the horrid flabby pot belly she now has since her Csection - as apposed to the perfectly flat, toned stomach pre-LO. 

Love my LO more than anything but hate this belly I've been left with :cry::cry:


----------



## everdreaming

everdreaming needs half a bottle of wine a day for her happy face. Preferably as soon as she wakes up. Bad times.


----------



## dodgegirl

YAHHHHHHHHHH Bin Laden is dead !!

Thank you to our US troops !!! :thumbup:


----------



## jemsbabyblues

Made £140 today at the carboot, kaching! :happydance:

There are so many :baby: at a carboot though. It's not good for the broodyness levels :nope:


----------



## MackMomma8

Kira thinks her OH can go spit today. :growlmad:


----------



## 0203

> There are so many at a carboot though. It's not good for the broodyness levels

I did a car boot sale yesterday and everywhere i looked there were :baby: and cute little baby bits for sale. Makes it so hard to try and cool the broodyness down when everytime you turn around you see a baby!!


----------



## dizzydoll

Dizzydoll feels like the straws she's been clutching at for the last few months have just been ripped from her hands.... :(


----------



## odd_socks

*glad her and OH are ok  OH even said he enjoyed holding his best friends newborn *


----------



## 0203

wishes her oh would get out of bed already!!!! night shifts make me :(


----------



## MackMomma8

odd_socks said:


> *glad her and OH are ok  OH even said he enjoyed holding his best friends newborn *

Good to hear, odd_socks. :hug:


----------



## odd_socks

*thanks chick  i never thought id hear him say that! *


----------



## Jai_Jai

Jai_Jai wants to ask the tutors when the best time to take maternity leave on this course is.!


----------



## odd_socks

*feels sooo tired *


----------



## Twag

Is back and looking forward to catching up with all the BnB ladies :)


----------



## anniepie

Twag said:


> Is back and looking forward to catching up with all the BnB ladies :)

YAY :happydance:!!! We've missed you Twag :hug:


----------



## anniepie

has felt it's been more important and worthwhile catching up on BnB today rather than work emails after 2 weeks off :D


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Has taken her 1st tablet of folic acid today!!! What a step forward.....and if hubby has his way we would be pregnant, and I'd not fit in my bridesmaid dress!! x


----------



## MackMomma8

:wave: Hi Twag! WB!!! xx


----------



## odd_socks

* twag is back!!  


grinning from ear to ear ive finally seen my man after almost 8 weeks apart!!!
*


----------



## jemsbabyblues

Soooooooooooooooooo ill right now :cry:

Thankyou OH for spreading your germs :haha:


----------



## odd_socks

*awww  feel better soon chick*


----------



## jemsbabyblues

Thank you m'love :flower:


----------



## odd_socks

*ur welcome 


is feeling tired and its rather chilly here tonight brr!*


----------



## Twag

is so sick of waiting grrrrr :(


----------



## anniepie

Grrrr...another baby anouncement...this time someone who doesn't even have a boyfriends or anything... Not that I'd want to do it that way myself, but....


----------



## MackMomma8

Feel better, jems! :hugs:

I know how you feel, anniepie. :hugs: Sometimes there are woman who make such bad decisions it makes the rest of us look bad.... and then we can't get what we want from our men because of it!! :dohh: It's a vicious cycle...


----------



## anniepie

In all fairness to this girl, she's lovely, and has had a bit of a rough time losing her mum. And she's not the sort of person you'd expect to be careless (though I don't know the story behind this!)....she seems SO happy, so I am happy for her...but jealous all the same!


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

my friend who has an 8 month old baby girl has announced she is pregnant again!! When will my time come??? I need to move house first!!!!!!!!!!! come on mortgage! x


----------



## ParisJeTadore

When will OH realize that NTNP does not= trying?! At this rate I'm never going to get pregnant!:nope:


----------



## babyb54

I think right now my status, after having two friends deliver this week in addition to the COUNTLESS bump pictures I've seen, would just simply be:

I want it to be my turn. :cry:

I just want to shout I WANT A BABY! :brat: instead of keeping it zipped up like a secret.


----------



## everdreaming

babyb54 said:


> I think right now my status, after having two friends deliver this week in addition to the COUNTLESS bump pictures I've seen, would just simply be:
> 
> I want it to be my turn. :cry:
> 
> I just want to shout I WANT A BABY! :brat: instead of keeping it zipped up like a secret.

Me too, except for two friends delivering this week as my closest friends already have their babies growing into mini children already!


----------



## odd_socks

*jealous that the girl next door is preggo  *


----------



## MackMomma8

Kira can't wait to get home to see her DH - he got off work early today and is waiting at home for her. Little does he know, she's going to try to bring up the baby talk again (against her better judgement :haha:)


----------



## jemsbabyblues

Oh yes, OH's love the baby talk don't they? :haha:

Jemma thinks that MIL secrently wants a grandchild :winkwink:


----------



## i want it all

wants to sell her house!!!!!! Someone must want a little 2 bed house!


----------



## everdreaming

I can't believe a girl a year younger than me just got married and is now living with her husband. When did this happen, and why am I so far behind? Is she pregnant??


----------



## TTCMetalMom

is back to 'not trying' because of a new partner but really wants to have a child anyway. A girl I knew ages ago, who was my best friend until she had her first child, is pregnant again and her first born has only just turned one!


----------



## magicteapot

Everyone is having babys around me nooooo! When is it my turn? :(


----------



## Twag

was fine until the pregnant woman come in to work today and now OMG I am SUPER BROODY.............I want it to be my turn soon :( I don't want to wait another year :(


----------



## jemsbabyblues

Jemma is wallowing in broody misery today :cry:


----------



## babyb54

I love and hate seeing all the newborn pictures on FB. I don't want to wait 9 more months to start trying. :( :(


----------



## Twag

babyb54 said:


> I love and hate seeing all the newborn pictures on FB. I don't want to wait 9 more months to start trying. :( :(

I feel your pain but I wish I was only waiting 9 months :cry:


----------



## babyb54

Twag said:


> babyb54 said:
> 
> 
> I love and hate seeing all the newborn pictures on FB. I don't want to wait 9 more months to start trying. :( :(
> 
> I feel your pain but I wish I was only waiting 9 months :cry:Click to expand...

I know. :( I should be thankful it's that close and not years away like some women here are up against.. but 9 months, years.. it all just feels like a lifetime away. :(


----------



## Twag

babyb54 said:


> Twag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babyb54 said:
> 
> 
> I love and hate seeing all the newborn pictures on FB. I don't want to wait 9 more months to start trying. :( :(
> 
> I feel your pain but I wish I was only waiting 9 months :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> I know. :( I should be thankful it's that close and not years away like some women here are up against.. but 9 months, years.. it all just feels like a lifetime away. :(Click to expand...

I totally agree :hugs: Here's to our times coming around soon


----------



## MackMomma8

Just got a call from the receptionist at our other facility... she called me specifically to tell me she's pregnant. 20 weeks today. I'm really happy for her, she's the sweetest girl (and my partner in crime every so often :winkwink:) but that was the LAST thing I needed to hear today. Especially after the crap-tacular morning I've had. :cry:


----------



## Hanawanabump

MackMomma8 said:


> Just got a call from the receptionist at our other facility... she called me specifically to tell me she's pregnant. 20 weeks today. I'm really happy for her, she's the sweetest girl (and my partner in crime every so often :winkwink:) but that was the LAST thing I needed to hear today. Especially after the crap-tacular morning I've had. :cry:

:hugs:


----------



## Hanawanabump

Ive got the dreaded in laws coming for the weekend tomorrow!!!!!!!!!!!!! :dohh::nope::wacko::growlmad: Normally I do this :wine: to get me through it, but im in a 2ww so I cant, so looks like I'll have to put up with :devil: MIL sober!! :brat:


----------



## babyb54

Hanawanabump said:


> Ive got the dreaded in laws coming for the weekend tomorrow!!!!!!!!!!!!! :dohh::nope::wacko::growlmad: Normally I do this :wine: to get me through it, but im in a 2ww so I cant, so looks like I'll have to put up with :devil: MIL sober!! :brat:

:rofl:

:hugs:


----------



## odd_socks

*my niece put her scan photo on facebook  jealous much?  *


----------



## MackMomma8

Today's just pissy all around, isn't it, girls?

Here's some liquid therapy for us all!!

:drunk::wine::drunk::wine::drunk::wine::drunk:


----------



## odd_socks

*^^ agreed! *


----------



## odd_socks

*would like to announce...















not a marriage....













not a baby....








I HAVE A LOVELY CUP OF TEA.... I JUST WANTED TO ANNOUNCE SOMETHING FOR ONCE!!!  *


----------



## anniepie

odd_socks said:


> *would like to announce...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not a marriage....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not a baby....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I HAVE A LOVELY CUP OF TEA.... I JUST WANTED TO ANNOUNCE SOMETHING FOR ONCE!!!  *

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

I'm pissing myself laughing on a busy commuter train!!!! Nothing quite like a good cuppa tea :D


----------



## anniepie

MackMomma8 said:


> Today's just pissy all around, isn't it, girls?
> 
> Here's some liquid therapy for us all!!
> 
> :drunk::wine::drunk::wine::drunk::wine::drunk:

Here here hic!


----------



## MackMomma8

anniepie said:


> odd_socks said:
> 
> 
> *would like to announce...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not a marriage....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not a baby....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I HAVE A LOVELY CUP OF TEA.... I JUST WANTED TO ANNOUNCE SOMETHING FOR ONCE!!!  *
> 
> :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> I'm pissing myself laughing on a busy commuter train!!!! Nothing quite like a good cuppa tea :DClick to expand...

Haha I bet I look like a crazy lady sitting at my desk giggling to myself. :rofl:

Thanks, chick, I think we all needed that today. :hugs:


----------



## jemsbabyblues

:haha: You ladies are hilarious. 

My MIL and OH's nan always seem to bring up the topic of babies and now the hints are getting more blatent :dohh:


----------



## odd_socks

MackMomma8 said:


> Haha I bet I look like a crazy lady sitting at my desk giggling to myself. :rofl:
> 
> Thanks, chick, I think we all needed that today. :hugs:

* haha its ok, needed to cheer myself up too *


----------



## MrsGruffalo

Feeling tired and a bit sicky... what is going on with my stupid body right now? I think I'm off to bed...


----------



## odd_socks

* feel better chick, good night *


----------



## Twag

wants it to be her turn 

Oh an yippeee for Friday :dance:


----------



## 0203

Can't wait for 6pm tonight, for the week to be over and the weekend to begin :( fed up does not even come close!!!!


----------



## Twag

0203 said:


> Can't wait for 6pm tonight, for the week to be over and the weekend to begin :( fed up does not even come close!!!!

awww hun :hug: I am totally with you on this one


----------



## babyb54

I AM SO DARN BROODY AND I'M TIRED OF IT! haha!

All I can think about these past few days is babies! I SO want to start trying this fall instead of waiting until next year, but I know DH won't hear it. But all I can think about is how LONG these next 9 months are going to feel if this keeps up!

Better pass, IT BETTER FLIPPIN' PASS. :dohh:


----------



## Twag

OMG I am going to be as mad as a hatter having this much broodiness stored up for the next Year :( it is driving me mental I WANT TO TTC NOW


----------



## babyb54

Twag said:


> OMG I am going to be as mad as a hatter having this much broodiness stored up for the next Year :( it is driving me mental I WANT TO TTC NOW

I know EXACTLY how you feel! :hugs:


----------



## Twag

babyb54 said:


> Twag said:
> 
> 
> OMG I am going to be as mad as a hatter having this much broodiness stored up for the next Year :( it is driving me mental I WANT TO TTC NOW
> 
> I know EXACTLY how you feel! :hugs:Click to expand...

It's crazy isn't it :cry: this week it is driving me mental :wacko: I just hope and pray that my DH changes his mind soon and we can TTC earlier


----------



## anniepie

THE WEEKEND (almost!)


----------



## babyb54

Twag said:


> babyb54 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twag said:
> 
> 
> OMG I am going to be as mad as a hatter having this much broodiness stored up for the next Year :( it is driving me mental I WANT TO TTC NOW
> 
> I know EXACTLY how you feel! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> It's crazy isn't it :cry: this week it is driving me mental :wacko: I just hope and pray that my DH changes his mind soon and we can TTC earlierClick to expand...

I'm hoping for that or for the broodiness to subside a bit.

....but I don't know that either are very likely. :cry: 

I was doing so well, too. Went from VERY broody, then we set the date and I felt great..still broody, but manageable for sure.. now the fever is back with a vengeance! :wacko:


----------



## Twag

babyb54 said:


> Twag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babyb54 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twag said:
> 
> 
> OMG I am going to be as mad as a hatter having this much broodiness stored up for the next Year :( it is driving me mental I WANT TO TTC NOW
> 
> I know EXACTLY how you feel! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> It's crazy isn't it :cry: this week it is driving me mental :wacko: I just hope and pray that my DH changes his mind soon and we can TTC earlierClick to expand...
> 
> I'm hoping for that or for the broodiness to subside a bit.
> 
> ....but I don't know that either are very likely. :cry:
> 
> I was doing so well, too. Went from VERY broody, then we set the date and I felt great..still broody, but manageable for sure.. now the fever is back with a vengeance! :wacko:Click to expand...

I don't think either are very likely for me either but I have to have hope somewhere lol :shrug:


----------



## anniepie

Really wish my swollen feet, nausea and tiredness were due to the fact I was pregnant rather than due to my crappy commute!


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Out for a meal with two pregnant friends tonight......great! Talking babies and me brooch as ever x


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Brooch I meant, don't know what brooch is lol x


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Broody for gods sake iPod predictive text!!!!! Lol x


----------



## anniepie

MrsBroodyPant said:


> Broody for gods sake iPod predictive text!!!!! Lol x

Haha!! Gotta love iPhone predictive texting- had me telling my sis the other week I was on my way to st pancake (rather than st panc (pancras)!)!!! Turned me into the crazy woman sat on her own wetting herself laughing on the train!


----------



## odd_socks

* i hate predictive text, my OH always laughs at my balls ups with my htc 

broody, fed up, stressed, headache....hungry *


----------



## babyb54

...I've decided I'm going to muscle through the summer and then in August beg beg beg DH to let us start TTC. HAHA!


----------



## Mrs_T

Finally booked my holiday to Africa in August, which is when we will start TTC! Whoop!


----------



## babyb54

Mrs_T said:


> Finally booked my holiday to Africa in August, which is when we will start TTC! Whoop!

:wohoo:


----------



## odd_socks

*wishes i was cuddled up on the sofa with my OH but hes at work unfortunately *


----------



## everdreaming

odd_socks said:


> *wishes i was cuddled up on the sofa with my OH but hes at work unfortunately *

Me too, but my OH will be at work tomorrow which is my one day off. I wont be able to spend a night with him for about 2 weeks :brat: I hate living apart from him :cry:


----------



## magicteapot

Hurry up November I want to start TTCing and then get really excited about xmas and babies woohoo :D xx


----------



## MackMomma8

Feeling down today... it's been a roller coaster of emotions this week! :nope:


----------



## odd_socks

everdreaming said:


> odd_socks said:
> 
> 
> *wishes i was cuddled up on the sofa with my OH but hes at work unfortunately *
> 
> Me too, but my OH will be at work tomorrow which is my one day off. I wont be able to spend a night with him for about 2 weeks :brat: I hate living apart from him :cry:Click to expand...


*same here chick  crap not living with my OH hes 40 mile away *


----------



## jemsbabyblues

The cleaning chemicals at work are destroying my little hands :cry:


----------



## everdreaming

jemsbabyblues said:


> The cleaning chemicals at work are destroying my little hands :cry:

Mine too :brat: my hands are still swollen and split from yesterday :hugs:


----------



## jemsbabyblues

Working hands as my OH calls them :haha: At least I have someone to share my pain with :hugs:


----------



## odd_socks

*wishes we'd have a thunderstorm to cool it down a little here*


----------



## jemsbabyblues

I love thunderstorms :yipee:


----------



## odd_socks

*i dont tbh  long story but was way way way too close getting struck by lightning  so i hate it but its boiling here and needs to be fresher *


----------



## jemsbabyblues

Scary! :nope: I just think they look pretty but that's only from within the security of my bedroom window :thumbup:


----------



## beth30

I think my husband is driving me crazy with his hobby!!! Trucks!!! If he makes me mad one more time, I am going to flip out!!!


----------



## babyb54

beth30 said:


> I think my husband is driving me crazy with his hobby!!! Trucks!!! If he makes me mad one more time, I am going to flip out!!!

SAME!! My hubby bought his first truck last Sept, and then started a side gig business with his buddy selling wheels and tires and truck stuff..and now that's all he talks about or seems to do! Haha! We drove up today to see the in-laws for the weekend (2 hour drive) and he was on the phone talking business for 45 mins, and spent another 20 describing his pickle in choosing how to mod his truck to me... :dohh: I started thinking that I really shouldn't feel bad about all the baby talk I bring up. Surely he can't be any less interested in that than I am in his truck nonsense! Hahaha


----------



## babyb54

Oh but on a positive note re hubby: his sister is watching our youngest pup while we're here and was taking her to the lake today, and DH was SO disappointed that he'd be missing her first lake trip. :cloud9: I thought it was the cutest reaction..

It's probably sad that I'm so maternal lately that every overprotective, kind, or adorable thing DH does for/towards our pups I can't help but relate to a future LO. :blush: haha!


----------



## dontworry

dontworry wishes that she had a roomy one-bedroom place to move into right now, instead of her neighbors....


----------



## katty.jim

hy iam katty :hugs:


----------



## odd_socks

katty.jim said:


> hy iam katty :hugs:


*welcome 




Kay feeling very argghhhhh grrrrrr!!!  *


----------



## MissBabyFace

I am 4 days late and I'm excited, although getting negative pregnancy tests! I'm hoping it's still early and therefore I am infact pregnant as I did ovulate late this month! I am going to prove to everyone how good of a mummy I am going to be one day!


----------



## danniemum2be

misses my OH and hate hi job cnt wait for him to finish it ans start his new 1 so i can actually see him!!!! x x


----------



## odd_socks

*wishes my OH would text me  *


----------



## jemsbabyblues

Wishes this cold would STOP STALKING ME!! :cry: Go away already! :sad1:


----------



## odd_socks

:hugs: *feel better chick*


----------



## lilmissbroody

wishes the endocrinologist would find out whats wrong with me =(


----------



## Joyzerelly

'Joy is struggling to resist the urge to start building a pretty stash of newborn cloth nappies...'

(we're not trying until August)


----------



## anniepie

wishes OH wouldn't say things that make me nervous about his commitment to our TTC date (Sept this year, though I'm being conservative with my ticker)- said at the weekend he was going to start looking for a new ski jacket now we're post season so we can get a ski trip in next year (next season...ie Jan-ish 2012 when, according to our TTC plan I may have a baby bump)


----------



## Twag

Seriously hopes her sister is not pregnant again :(


----------



## anniepie

is having a completely overwhelming desire to purchase a pushchair/travel system... I WANT, I WANT...


----------



## Twag

Ha ha ha don't do it Anniepie!


----------



## bellaem

Is secretly laughing because she bought a modern diaper bag and told OH she thought it was just a back pack...hehehe


----------



## MackMomma8

is glad Mother's Day is over!!! :dohh:


----------



## anniepie

bellaem said:


> Is secretly laughing because she bought a modern diaper bag and told OH she thought it was just a back pack...hehehe

genius! You think I can buy a pushchair and tell OH I thought it was a...scooter??


----------



## anniepie

Twag said:


> Ha ha ha don't do it Anniepie!

Think OH'd send me to the loony bin!


----------



## Twag

anniepie said:


> bellaem said:
> 
> 
> Is secretly laughing because she bought a modern diaper bag and told OH she thought it was just a back pack...hehehe
> 
> genius! You think I can buy a pushchair and tell OH I thought it was a...scooter??Click to expand...

Ha ha ha made me laugh outloud :haha:


----------



## MackMomma8

AHAHA you girls are cracking me up!!! :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## anniepie

MackMomma8 said:


> AHAHA you girls are cracking me up!!! :rofl::rofl::rofl:

The ONLY way to get through WTT...imagine what we'll be like if we have a long TTC....God, doesn't bear thinking about!


----------



## odd_socks

*really wants to be TTC NOW!!! *


----------



## MackMomma8

AHHHH I don't even want to think about TTC taking longer than a few months!!

We'd all go bonkers!! :wacko:


----------



## odd_socks

*i think ur right there chick  my OH is under the illusion that we are going to get pregnant the first time we try  *


----------



## MackMomma8

I think all of our OHs are under that impression, odd_socks...

It's drilled into their heads as teenagers that unprotected sex just once will get a girl preggo!! :dohh:


----------



## odd_socks

*ur right there  how frustrating! my OHs parents constantly said "now no bringing home gran children" arrghh now he thinks they still think that  the amount of times ive said that we aint kids, we arent a fling, i dont think the no gran kids thing counts anymore  *


----------



## jemsbabyblues

I just wanted to congratulate myself for starting my exam revision finally, I hope it's not too late :haha:


----------



## odd_socks

*good luck chick *


----------



## MackMomma8

Good luck jems!!!


----------



## odd_socks

*sick of living in the most annoying street  chav playing music in the pissing car at full blast with added sub *


----------



## LunaRose

odd_socks said:


> *sick of living in the most annoying street  chav playing music in the pissing car at full blast with added sub *

There's this old guy, with a grey mullet, that sits outside my flat in his car and plays 80's soft rock FULL blast! He normally has the windows down, sun roof open and the door open so he can slouch with one leg out ... What a goof :haha:


----------



## MackMomma8

odd_socks said:


> *sick of living in the most annoying street  chav playing music in the pissing car at full blast with added sub *

Do we have the same neighbors? :shock:

There is one family that lives in our complex that just LOVES to throw their trash on the side of the dumpster, block the whole driveway into the complex with their cars (as they all stand outside listening to the most awful rap music) and are just generally trashy. 

I can't wait to move... but I can't wait to have a LO more. :cloud9:


----------



## odd_socks

*annoying isnt it  we have a thunderstorm now *


----------



## jemsbabyblues

Noisy neighbours argh! :growlmad:

I have a bloke on the left who works with metal and is always up early singing on the top of his voice banging around, a rude alcoholic old man below us with 3 very annoying and loud dogs (plus his flat STINKS! It's disgusting), pretty sure the guy to the right is a drug dealer (but nice and quiet!) and the girls on the end always running around in their heels drunk late at night. Oh I forgot, the new Polish guys who sing really loud in a foreign language right outside our door :dohh:. 

Plus I'll never forget that time I opened the door to my flat to see blood everywhere from a fight the night before and had to clean it off my front door!

I can't wait to move this November :haha:


----------



## MackMomma8

jemsbabyblues said:


> Noisy neighbours argh! :growlmad:
> 
> I have a bloke on the left who works with metal and is always up early singing on the top of his voice banging around, a rude alcoholic old man below us with 3 very annoying and loud dogs (plus his flat STINKS! It's disgusting), pretty sure the guy to the right is a drug dealer (but nice and quiet!) and the girls on the end always running around in their heels drunk late at night. Oh I forgot, the new Polish guys who sing really loud in a foreign language right outside our door :dohh:.
> 
> *Plus I'll never forget that time I opened the door to my flat to see blood everywhere from a fight the night before and had to clean it off my front door!*
> I can't wait to move this November :haha:

Haha, I thought I was the only one who that had happened to!! :haha:

One night some guy on my floor of my apt building tried to kick in the front door cuz he was drunk and his hand were full of bottles of booze - the front door was solid plate glass. :dohh: Ended up cutting his foot and leg realllllllly bad... there was a congealed pool of blood in front of the door the next morning cuz the landlord hadn't gotten anyone to clean it yet. So gross.


----------



## jemsbabyblues

:haha: Glad I'm not the only one!

A guy got bottled outside our front door when a party got out of hand. He smashed in next door's front door as well, I'm just glad it wasn't ours! Still kinda sucked having to scrub off someone else's blood off the floors, walls and the door! I had to do it because the MIL was coming round and that would not impress :haha:


----------



## beth30

With all the trouble I've had with pregnancy, all the m/c, chemicals, and emotional baggage that comes with it.... would it be toooooo much to ask that a designer make a summer dress that doesn't make me look pregnant...???? It cuts like a knife when someone asks how far along you are when you are a big girl in size (I am short and round)..... but it pounds your heart like a hammer when you'd love to be pregnant and carry full term and they ask you how far along you are......


----------



## anniepie

beth30 said:


> With all the trouble I've had with pregnancy, all the m/c, chemicals, and emotional baggage that comes with it.... would it be toooooo much to ask that a designer make a summer dress that doesn't make me look pregnant...???? It cuts like a knife when someone asks how far along you are when you are a big girl in size (I am short and round)..... but it pounds your heart like a hammer when you'd love to be pregnant and carry full term and they ask you how far along you are......

oh hun... :hug:


----------



## anniepie

Is feeling really pissed off and down today :(


----------



## Twag

BIG :hug: to everyone today :hug:


----------



## 0203

took the morning off so i could work on my presentation, but so far i have; been to the gym, played on the sims and checked bnb and facebook roughly every half hour 


ooops


----------



## odd_socks

*argh feeling low and pissed off  *


----------



## anniepie

odd_socks said:


> *argh feeling low and pissed off  *

:hug:

Must be one of those days- I've been feeling like that too...hope you're ok hun :hugs:


----------



## MackMomma8

bought a new car! But wonders if it was worth it...

Yeah today is crappy. Just bad vibes all around. :nope:


----------



## Twag

Ha ha ha ha I was feeling low until the 24 year old graduate started flirting with me lol :hehe: :blush:


----------



## MackMomma8

Twag said:


> Ha ha ha ha I was feeling low until the 24 year old graduate started flirting with me lol :hehe: :blush:

Hmm... I may need to go track down the hottie tech that's here working on the press printers... :blush:

I think a young, hot flirt is just what I need to pick me up today.


----------



## odd_socks

anniepie said:


> odd_socks said:
> 
> 
> *argh feeling low and pissed off  *
> 
> :hug:
> 
> Must be one of those days- I've been feeling like that too...hope you're ok hun :hugs:Click to expand...


* yeah i think it must be  yeah im alright typical pre AF feeling poop  hope u feel better soon *


----------



## odd_socks

*thinks my siggy looks shit now i had to make it smaller *


----------



## Twag

MackMomma8 said:


> Twag said:
> 
> 
> Ha ha ha ha I was feeling low until the 24 year old graduate started flirting with me lol :hehe: :blush:
> 
> Hmm... I may need to go track down the hottie tech that's here working on the press printers... :blush:
> 
> I think a young, hot flirt is just what I need to pick me up today.Click to expand...

Yep certainly brightened my day :haha: :blush:


----------



## babyb54

MackMomma8 said:


> bought a new car! But wonders if it was worth it...:

But if you pause for a moment and don't think of the dominoes..... new car! new car! :happydance:

For what it's worth (not much) my 2 cents: If I were in your shoes (can afford the mortgage, good credit so not locking into a higher interest rate because of a lower down payment, etc), I wouldn't put my life on hold just to get to a certain threshold of a down payment on a house. I'd buy the house with a lesser down payment, stop throwing away money in rent, and just make extra principle payments in the future.


----------



## MackMomma8

:hugs:babyb24:hugs:

I don't know what I'd do without you girls today. :kiss:


----------



## odd_socks

*fed up  *


----------



## Mrs_T

Had a horrible day at work - hate that managers want you to do more than is physically possible! Cannot wait to get preggers as an escape route for a year!


----------



## anniepie

Thinks all us WTT gals should write today off, have a glass of wine and forget Tuesday ever happened...sounds like it was sucky all round. 

Group :hug:


----------



## Mrs_T

anniepie said:


> Thinks all us WTT gals should write today off, have a glass of wine and forget Tuesday ever happened...sounds like it was sucky all round.
> 
> Group :hug:

I'm on my second glass of wine and feel tons better! 

I'm going to enjoy the vino whilst I can... :blush:


----------



## odd_socks

anniepie said:


> Thinks all us WTT gals should write today off, have a glass of wine and forget Tuesday ever happened...sounds like it was sucky all round.
> 
> Group :hug:


*AGREED!   group *


----------



## MackMomma8

odd_socks said:


> anniepie said:
> 
> 
> Thinks all us WTT gals should write today off, have a glass of wine and forget Tuesday ever happened...sounds like it was sucky all round.
> 
> Group :hug:
> 
> 
> *AGREED!   group *Click to expand...

:drunk:


----------



## jemsbabyblues

:haha:

My day hasn't been very good either

:hugs: to all of us ladies who had a bad day today. Hope tomorrow brings better things!


----------



## odd_socks

*^^^ here here *


----------



## hakunamatata

***


----------



## jemsbabyblues

:dohh: Frustrating isn't it? It makes me feel like an idiot sometimes for waiting to TTC when all these people just go and do it anyway regardless. Some of them don't even have to work or pay for anything, drives me mad:growlmad:


----------



## hakunamatata

*Sorry guys, deleting my 2 posts, filled w/ too much nastiness LOL


----------



## beth30

OMG, I can't believe all of us are having such a crappy day..... mine started out okay, but keeps getting worse... if I could get my little boy to go to sleep right now at 6 pm....i would, and I'd go to sleep too!! URGHH!!!!


----------



## Beffy

I'm sick and feeling icky but getting a bit better. I can't have wine yet (well, legally :haha:), drinking age is 21 in the US, kinda dumb that you're an adult at 18 but you're still not old enough to drink. Whatever! 

Also, Beth30, my name is Beth and I'm from WV too!


----------



## beth30

Beffy said:


> I'm sick and feeling icky but getting a bit better. I can't have wine yet (well, legally :haha:), drinking age is 21 in the US, kinda dumb that you're an adult at 18 but you're still not old enough to drink. Whatever!
> 
> Also, Beth30, my name is Beth and I'm from WV too!

yay!! glad to see my (not next door)neighbor on here with me!! LoL!
I am old enough to drink, and choose not to, but with all the drama this day has brought me, I wish I was getting a little sideways about now...


----------



## Hanawanabump

I love how the :witch: is only late when Im waiting for her, and while i impatiently wait she makes me go from this :thumbup: to this :growlmad: to this :cry: to this :wacko: and back to this :growlmad:!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Twag

feeling as grey and low as the weather outside today :(


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

can't wait to be pg!


----------



## Twag

MrsBroodyPant said:


> can't wait to be pg!

Me neither :cry:


----------



## MackMomma8

I hope everyone is having a much better day today than yesterday. :thumbup: I know I am... I get to go pick up my new car today!! :happydance:


----------



## babyb54

MackMomma8 said:


> I hope everyone is having a much better day today than yesterday. :thumbup: I know I am... I get to go pick up my new car today!! :happydance:

:wohoo:


----------



## anniepie

MackMomma8 said:


> I hope everyone is having a much better day today than yesterday. :thumbup: I know I am... I get to go pick up my new car today!! :happydance:

Go enjoy that car MackMomma! :D


----------



## jemsbabyblues

I did my food shopping online for the first time ever and it's so good not having to plod around a supermarket and getting trolley rage!

:wohoo:


----------



## odd_socks

*wishes these hot flushes would go away   aint shown up yet although the day is not over yet *


----------



## hakunamatata

Hey guys! Yay for Mackmomma's new car!! And Jemma, I've thought about ordering groceries and having them delivered too, how convenient is that! And Odd Socks sorry to hear you're uncomfortable right now.

I'm feeling much better than yesterday. The initial jealousy I felt at my friend's announcement has subsided, and I actually feel happy for her. I'm going to try my best to be a good and supportive friend and put her and her feelings first.


----------



## 0203

may just cry :(


----------



## anniepie

0203 said:


> may just cry :(

Aw...hope you're OK hunny :hug:


----------



## anniepie

Really wants AF to show soon...4 weeks off the pill, no AF in a year and a half, and my BB's feel like they're gonna explode they hurt so much!! Plus wanna get her out the way before 'that' weekend a week on Friday ;)


----------



## 0203

anniepie said:


> 0203 said:
> 
> 
> may just cry :(
> 
> Aw...hope you're OK hunny :hug:Click to expand...


Absolutely horrendous day yesterday!! but much better today :) :hug:


----------



## anniepie

0203 said:


> anniepie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 0203 said:
> 
> 
> may just cry :(
> 
> Aw...hope you're OK hunny :hug:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Absolutely horrendous day yesterday!! but much better today :) :hug:Click to expand...

glad to hear it :hugs:


----------



## Twag

is so bored at work today infact I don't think I have done any work other than looking on BnB :haha: :blush:


----------



## Twag

Another baby announcement on Facebook and the pregnant women at work went into town at lunch and bought a new babygro so cute! :( I WANT MY TURN!!

on another note the graduate today told me I could pass for 25 :) fantastic boost lol


----------



## bellaem

Twag said:


> is so bored at work today infact I don't think I have done any work other than looking on BnB :haha: :blush:

^WSS


----------



## MackMomma8

Twag, I'm going to live vicariously through your hot, flirty graduate. :haha:


----------



## anniepie

Is loving that Twag could have a toy boy if she wished :D


----------



## Twag

anniepie said:


> Is loving that Twag could have a toy boy if she wished :D

Ha ha ha I seriously think I could LOL I am married and just wouldn't do that (a younger more immature me may have done :blush:) He is not bad looking tand we get on very well, as friends, apparently he is 23 :haha: :thumbup: a bit of flirting at work never harmed lol :wacko: does it?


----------



## anniepie

Twag said:


> anniepie said:
> 
> 
> Is loving that Twag could have a toy boy if she wished :D
> 
> Ha ha ha I seriously think I could LOL I am married and just wouldn't do that (a younger more immature me may have done :blush:) He is not bad looking tand we get on very well, as friends, apparently he is 23 :haha: :thumbup: a bit of flirting at work never harmed lol :wacko: does it?Click to expand...

No harm in looking and flirting...


----------



## Twag

I wouldn't say flirting persay but just banter lol :haha:


----------



## anniepie

I really need to stop encouraging people on BnB to do things they shouldn't...it's BnB tourettes!!! TEST....BUY BABY GEAR...FLIRT WITH YOUNG MEN WHO ARE NOT YOUR HUSBAND...


----------



## Twag

anniepie said:


> I really need to stop encouraging people on BnB to do things they shouldn't...it's BnB tourettes!!! TEST....BUY BABY GEAR...FLIRT WITH YOUNG MEN WHO ARE NOT YOUR HUSBAND...

HA HA HA HA you are a bad influence Anniepie but your great :hugs:


*I would like to point out however that he is flirting with me and my responses are just banter the same as I would have with any male friend I get on well with* :shrug:

Also if you tell your husband about it, it is OK - I think it is when you don't tell your husband about these things there is a problem!


----------



## odd_socks

*stupidly broody today!!! *


----------



## Twag

odd_socks said:


> *stupidly broody today!!! *

Awww hun :hugs:


----------



## odd_socks

Twag said:


> odd_socks said:
> 
> 
> *stupidly broody today!!! *
> 
> Awww hun :hugs:Click to expand...

* thanks chick  *


----------



## MackMomma8

anniepie said:


> I really need to stop encouraging people on BnB to do things they shouldn't...it's BnB tourettes!!! TEST....BUY BABY GEAR...FLIRT WITH YOUNG MEN WHO ARE NOT YOUR HUSBAND...

:rofl: I heart you. And must... do... what you... say.... ::drools::

(Annie has secret mind control capabilities. FYI.) :haha:


----------



## odd_socks

MackMomma8 said:


> anniepie said:
> 
> 
> I really need to stop encouraging people on BnB to do things they shouldn't...it's BnB tourettes!!! TEST....BUY BABY GEAR...FLIRT WITH YOUNG MEN WHO ARE NOT YOUR HUSBAND...
> 
> :rofl: I heart you. And must... do... what you... say.... ::drools::
> 
> (Annie has secret mind control capabilities. FYI.) :haha:Click to expand...


*Annie if u can control peoples minds, can u control my OH isnt trying now? please  lmao x*


----------



## anniepie

odd_socks said:


> MackMomma8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anniepie said:
> 
> 
> I really need to stop encouraging people on BnB to do things they shouldn't...it's BnB tourettes!!! TEST....BUY BABY GEAR...FLIRT WITH YOUNG MEN WHO ARE NOT YOUR HUSBAND...
> 
> :rofl: I heart you. And must... do... what you... say.... ::drools::
> 
> (Annie has secret mind control capabilities. FYI.) :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Annie if u can control peoples minds, can u control my OH isnt trying now? please  lmao x*Click to expand...

I'll do my best.... :D


----------



## odd_socks

*thank youuuu  *


----------



## odd_socks

*upset that OH feels my broodiness is turning him against me *


----------



## MackMomma8

^^ Whaaaat? You mean you feel like your broodyness is getting between the two of you? Awww :hugs:


----------



## odd_socks

MackMomma8 said:


> ^^ Whaaaat? You mean you feel like your broodyness is getting between the two of you? Awww :hugs:



* thats what he said yeah *


----------



## jemsbabyblues

:hugs::hugs:

I know the feeling hun x


----------



## odd_socks

jemsbabyblues said:


> :hugs::hugs:
> 
> I know the feeling hun x

:hugs::hugs::hugs: *why dont men understand we cant help being broody  *


----------



## jemsbabyblues

I think it's because they don't have ovaries :nope:


----------



## odd_socks

*i wish they did  *


----------



## everdreaming

I agree, it must be the lack of ovaries and empty wombs. I get the same from my OH :hugs: odd_socks :hugs:


----------



## odd_socks

* thanks chick, im glad im not the only one, its hurtful to have him say that  *


----------



## 0203

> upset that OH feels my broodiness is turning him against me

Sorry to hear this :( my oh practically said the same thing to me this evening, that and he is getting fed up of hearing how broody i am, that as much as he wants a baby, we can't have one right now so i should just focus on our list of things we want to achieve first. He thinks i can just turn the broodyness off :cry: he is normally really supportive but maybe ive taken to too far...


sorry this isnt really an "alternative status" i just needed to vent


----------



## 0203

oh and :hugs:


----------



## anniepie

Oh odd_socks that's mean- I'm gonna write in your journal my thoughts on this tho'... :hug:


----------



## anniepie

Feeling completely fed up today :(


----------



## Twag

THANK GOODNESS IT IS FRIDAY :dance:


----------



## Hanawanabump

Twag said:


> THANK GOODNESS IT IS FRIDAY :dance:

Yeah Baby!! 
:happydance::yipee::headspin::laugh2:


----------



## babyb54

Twag said:


> THANK GOODNESS IT IS FRIDAY :dance:

x2!!!


----------



## anniepie

Feels so much better after chatting with BnB ladies today (especially after hearing some wonderful news!) Thanks ladies :hugs:


----------



## Twag

Me too totally made me forget it was Friday 13th and other worries in life

:hug:


----------



## babyb54

Started P90X yesterday. Realized this morning that when I'm achy and tired after my workout the last thing I want is a crying baby. :thumbup: So, in conclusion.. every time I'm feeling broody I'll just throw a DVD in. :rofl:


----------



## Twag

Blimey another announcement of a baby due on Facebook! everyone is at it lol


----------



## babyb54

Twag said:


> Blimey another announcement of a baby due on Facebook! everyone is at it lol

Booo.


----------



## MackMomma8

Took a vacation day today! Yay! But somehow still has to run errands for work... hmm....

But it's Friday! :happydance:


----------



## Beffy

Is it bad me and the OH can't watch 16 and Pregnant without arguing? Usually it's because he's siding with the person who's being a dick. Seriously can't watch that show around him anymore, we argue every single time. :nope:


----------



## everdreaming

Is exhausted after working all week, and now has to care for her grandmother. :thumbup: could totally handle a baby if I can do this now. :dohh: I wish.


----------



## Mrs_T

CAnnot wait to be pregnant so I can escape from crappy work be a mummy!


----------



## odd_socks

*focused on me for once*


----------



## jemsbabyblues

My friend has just had a gorgeous little boy. He's lovely and it's nice to see her so happy :flower:

It's a killer for the broodyness though :dohh:


----------



## everdreaming

:hugs: for Jemma. That sucks, it's like rubbing salt in the broody wound. xx


----------



## Hanawanabump

Beffy said:


> Is it bad me and the OH can't watch 16 and Pregnant without arguing? Usually it's because he's siding with the person who's being a dick. Seriously can't watch that show around him anymore, we argue every single time. :nope:

I love 16 and Pregnant so come and talk to me instead of OH! :winkwink:


----------



## odd_socks

*grrrr hayfever sucks!*


----------



## Beffy

Wondering if it would be weird to play a Disney song at her wedding. :blush:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j5iFxpkz40o
I love it sooooo mucchh


----------



## hakunamatata

Heck no!! Disney RULES!


----------



## jemsbabyblues

:hugs: Thank you!

I liked season 1 of 16 & Pregnant but that Janelle on season 2 makes my blood boil :haha: Some of them make teen parents look so bad! (Which they are obviously aren't in most cases)


----------



## bornthiswayxo

Agreed Jem, Agreed.


----------



## odd_socks

*miss spending quality time with my OH *


----------



## anniepie

Oh my God, I'm so excited, I got my period for the first time in 18 months after coming off the pill 4 weeks ago!!!! :dance: AND I was charting my temps for the first time ever as a trial run and I saw a temp rise about 10 days ago (ovulation), and dip 2 days ago. Can't believe how excited I am to see AF!!!


----------



## odd_socks

*aww happy for u chick, it all starts now hey? *


----------



## anniepie

Lets hope it continues to be good :D


----------



## odd_socks

*FX for u *


----------



## hakunamatata

anniepie said:


> Oh my God, I'm so excited, I got my period for the first time in 18 months after coming off the pill 4 weeks ago!!!! :dance: AND I was charting my temps for the first time ever as a trial run and I saw a temp rise about 10 days ago (ovulation), and dip 2 days ago. Can't believe how excited I am to see AF!!!

That's awesome!!


----------



## odd_socks

*watchin eurovision *


----------



## anniepie

odd_socks said:


> *watchin eurovision *

Haha :haha: me toooooo :dance:


----------



## hakunamatata

Reading the threads here is my version of eurovision cuz I see so many Europeans on here :thumbup: :winkwink: :haha:


----------



## odd_socks

*the UK wont win  i think its all political anyway *


----------



## anniepie

Oh for sure- it's hillarious it's so political!!!


----------



## odd_socks

*i think all the acts should be numbered and u dont know what country sings what, that why the winner would be the best song and not political*


----------



## anniepie

Ah, good idea!!! But that would take the fun out of it...second guessing the score boards based on the political situation rather than the quality of the performance...and hearing Graham's comments :D


----------



## odd_socks

* yeah thats true  i love graham doing it*


----------



## skybluheaven

Skybluheaven says.....she must taste good because people can't seem to keep her name out their mouth!!!!! I hate drama!!!

Sorry know this has become more of a convo thread but im having FB drama


----------



## odd_socks

*odd_socks is feeling rough with the arrival of the  *


----------



## 0203

Thinks that it is sweet that my oh has mentioned getting married and having babies quite a bit today but it's a bit confusing as only a couple of days ago he was asking me to stop all that talk!! :shrug:


----------



## odd_socks

0203 said:


> Thinks that it is sweet that my oh has mentioned getting married and having babies quite a bit today but it's a bit confusing as only a couple of days ago he was asking me to stop all that talk!! :shrug:

*typical man thing then *


----------



## 0203

i know!! it is driving me crazy! he has just done it again, randomly bringing up baby names! I guess i shouldn't complain though...means i get to talk about my favourite subject haha :)


----------



## odd_socks

*true chick, enjoy it x*


----------



## anniepie

odd_socks said:


> 0203 said:
> 
> 
> Thinks that it is sweet that my oh has mentioned getting married and having babies quite a bit today but it's a bit confusing as only a couple of days ago he was asking me to stop all that talk!! :shrug:
> 
> *typical man thing then *Click to expand...

They only like it when it's on their terms/make out it's their idea!


----------



## 0203

I know!! if i had brought up the subject today i know what the reaction would have been :shrug: guess i will just have to deal with it, and take it as a positive that he doesn't want to banish the babytalk completely, i will just cool it down A LOT around him, let him talk about it when he wants to/is ready and until then remain a bnb obsessive!! :)


----------



## odd_socks

*is watching extreme couponing *


----------



## everdreaming

:( I wish my grandmother wasn't so obnoxious and would just be grateful that I live with her and that I cannot TTC or move out while she relies on me to care for her. Being shouted at on a daily basis for doing nothing wrong is stressful, hurtful and makes my life a complete misery :cry: I just got shouted at for putting out the recycling. Give me a break. I just want my own family, me, my OH and a LO. Not this eternal nightmare. :cry:


----------



## Shabutie

Is a little bit jealous that my cousin is pregnant! I am very happy for her, but wish my OH was home so we can start TTC.


----------



## skybluheaven

everdreaming said:


> :( I wish my grandmother wasn't so obnoxious and would just be grateful that I live with her and that I cannot TTC or move out while she relies on me to care for her. Being shouted at on a daily basis for doing nothing wrong is stressful, hurtful and makes my life a complete misery :cry: I just got shouted at for putting out the recycling. Give me a break. I just want my own family, me, my OH and a LO. Not this eternal nightmare. :cry:

 I am so sorry!!!! Just keep the though of holding that sweet baby in ur arms...let that get u through the days!!!


----------



## everdreaming

Thanks skybluheaven :hugs: :hugs: xx


----------



## hakunamatata

Shabutie said:


> Is a little bit jealous that my cousin is pregnant! I am very happy for her, but wish my OH was home so we can start TTC.

I was jealous of my friend earlier this week when I found out she is pregnant. I think it's totally normal.


----------



## Beffy

everdreaming said:


> :( I wish my grandmother wasn't so obnoxious and would just be grateful that I live with her and that I cannot TTC or move out while she relies on me to care for her. Being shouted at on a daily basis for doing nothing wrong is stressful, hurtful and makes my life a complete misery :cry: I just got shouted at for putting out the recycling. Give me a break. I just want my own family, me, my OH and a LO. Not this eternal nightmare. :cry:

Aww honey :hugs: I'm really sorry. Maybe it's just because she's older? Old people can get cranky like that. I'm sorry she treats you so badly, I know I can't stand being shouted at. :nope:


----------



## babyb54

Feeling neglected today. :( and now hubby has gone off to bed without even saying goodnight...


----------



## hakunamatata

Hugs to all! :hugs:


----------



## 0203

is waiting for inspiration to strike and procrastinating on bnb until it does...


----------



## Twag

OMG so many people we know on Facebook are either just announcing being pregnant, pregnant or just having babies..........Life is so unfair :( I want my turn to announce :(


----------



## anniepie

Really not feeling it today :(


----------



## 0203

anniepie said:


> Really not feeling it today :(


:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Twag

anniepie said:


> Really not feeling it today :(

Big :hug: sweetie :hugs:


----------



## everdreaming

anniepie said:


> Really not feeling it today :(

:hugs: me neither x


----------



## anniepie

really want today to be over...


----------



## babyb54

anniepie said:


> really want today to be over...

Doing better than me. I'd like this year to be over...


----------



## Twag

is feeling down as originally my ticker said 3 months 6 days to TTC and now it is 1 year 3 months 6 days

:(


----------



## odd_socks

*doesnt know what to think*


----------



## skybluheaven

everdreaming said:


> Thanks skybluheaven :hugs: :hugs: xx

Awww ur so welcome and so sweet!!! Ull be a wonderful mommy!!!


----------



## skybluheaven

Im soooo sorry that so many WTTers above me are having a hard time!!!
:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## LunaRose

Has picked names for a future baby boy or girl .. Now I have to see if OH agrees! I just hope TTC will be sooner rather than later ...

Everyone seems to be feeling so down today :hugs:


----------



## LunaRose

Twag said:


> is feeling down as originally my ticker said 3 months 6 days to TTC and now it is 1 year 3 months 6 days
> 
> :(

How horrible .. sorry to hear that :(


----------



## odd_socks

*group hug 

  *


----------



## anniepie

odd_socks said:


> *group hug
> 
> *

Yup, I need that- I'm in

:hug:


----------



## jemsbabyblues

:hugs::hugs:

First exam this morning and need to revise before the ones on Wednesday *and* Thursday:coffee:


----------



## odd_socks

*feeling really PMSy *


----------



## Mrs_T

Want to cry - seems like my TTC date will have to move back a month. It seems like ages away, even though it's not much longer to wait and I know loads of other Bump girls are having to wait a lot longer.


----------



## beth30

I cleaned today... which is unusual because I hate doing it. I was in an okay mood, then my little boy who should be using the toilet decided to #2 on himself, while his daddy wasn't paying attention to him.. Little boy was on the front porch when I returned from my neighbors house, and "world's greatest daddy" was watching tv..... so we got into an argument and he left... what a day!


----------



## Shabutie

Wish my pounding headache that i've had ALL day will bugger off! Also wish my OH would hurry up home!


----------



## Twag

feeling so blue today :(


----------



## anniepie

Wishes her man would grow a pair, be honest with her and stop sneaking around behind her back. And scared what this means for their TTC date


----------



## Twag

anniepie said:


> Wishes her man would grow a pair, be honest with her and stop sneaking around behind her back. And scared what this means for their TTC date

:hug: hun wish I could give him a good kick up the backside!


----------



## MackMomma8

anniepie said:


> Wishes her man would grow a pair, be honest with her and stop sneaking around behind her back. And scared what this means for their TTC date

HUGE:hug:

I'm sorry your man is acting like a creeper... maybe you should just smack him around, you know... remind him that you are the best he's ever gonna do?


----------



## vaniilla

is feeling so confused!!! :wacko:


----------



## MackMomma8

is freaking out - 2 months is sooooo close!!


----------



## Twag

MackMomma8 said:


> is freaking out - 2 months is sooooo close!!

OMG MackMomma that is close I hadn't even noticed your ticker (my bad) how exciting :yipee: 

BTW do you have a journal?


----------



## MackMomma8

I do - link in my siggy! :)


----------



## anniepie

MackMomma8 said:


> is freaking out - 2 months is sooooo close!!

Or you could say just under 3 if you're freaking :hugs:


----------



## MackMomma8

You know... somehow that helps! :haha:


----------



## odd_socks

*Hates the *


----------



## MackMomma8

odd_socks said:


> *Hates the *

Still, hun? :hugs: I'm sorry! Hasn't it been almost 7 days of AF now?


----------



## odd_socks

*Yeah still  nah not yet only on day 3 *


----------



## Webbykinskt

secretly hopes she's caught the eggy even though the timing is pants!!!


----------



## MackMomma8

FX'd for you, Webby! :)

Oh, and odd_socks - just because it's technically only been 3 days, this is such a rough one I think you can count each day as 2. :haha:


----------



## jemsbabyblues

FX'd :hugs:

I wish your OH would just let you try for a baby now :haha:


----------



## odd_socks

*really hopes we win the lotto tonight*


----------



## odd_socks

*hmm why does it feel like i miss my OH more than he misses me when we are apart *


----------



## everdreaming

Just burst into tears watching a baby being born on CSI. _Hormonal issues much?_


----------



## Beffy

everdreaming said:


> Just burst into tears watching a baby being born on CSI. _Hormonal issues much?_

Oh God, don't watch A Baby Story or any of those! I watched a lady have triplets today and I was like can't you share with meee? :cry:


----------



## hakunamatata

:hugs:


----------



## everdreaming

I used to watch One Born Every Minute and sob like hell at the end. I doubt I could manage to watch it at the moment, I'm a total wreck!! :brat: selfish people having multiples!! :haha:


----------



## odd_socks

*meet the multiples killed me watching that  although having quads....wow! *


----------



## hakunamatata

I think I'd be totally exhausted if I had quads. I could handle twins though!!


----------



## everdreaming

I have no idea how many I could handle, but I doubt more than twins. Triplets on _sims_ stresses me out.

I just had a second burst of :cry: when the father in CSI held his baby for the first time. _I think I need to get out more_


----------



## hakunamatata

OMG - triplet Sims stress me out too! :rofl:

Sorry for all the tears today - hugs! :hugs:


----------



## Beffy

Heehee, Triplets on sims are hard to manage, I agree!

I think I could handle multiples, maybe. I've worked at a daycare a lot and I'm used to taking care of more than one, though one time the lady who was supposed to be helping me was late, so I was stuck with FIVE babies under 6 months old, and 3 of them were only 3 months! Now that was hard! I don't know how they do it, I only did it for 2 1/2 hours and I was exhausted!


----------



## jemsbabyblues

Twins are not too bad because you can have the dad and mum take turns looking after each one. I'd die if my sim had triplets :haha:

By the way, what CSI episode was that Krystina? I thought I'd seen a lot of them but don't remember one with a birth in it :haha:


----------



## MackMomma8

OBEM - is that a BBC only show?


----------



## hakunamatata

It was hilarious w/ the triplets because my OH had 1 bundle of joy in his arms and I had 2 in mine and we pretty much couldn't carry anything else.

Oh and how I kind of wish that above sentence were referring to real life and not a game!


----------



## jemsbabyblues

I bet they're even harder in real life! :haha: But at least they're much cuter.

Oh and OBEM is on channel 4 I believe. You can watch it online on 4od :thumbup:


----------



## babyb54

My summer just got loads better, ending in a week long trip to San Antonio paid for by work just a few days before our 1 year....and I should be ovulating then! Is it totally wrong to be hoping for either a change of heart by DH or a happy accident....? O:)


----------



## Beffy

My friend just bought a house! I am so jealous. :hissy: She's getting married soon, lucky girl.


----------



## jemsbabyblues

I'm probably going to be saving up for the majority of my life to be able to buy a house, I'm jealous too! :haha:

I'm going to cram some revision in before my exam at 2 :coffee:


----------



## everdreaming

Good luck this afternoon jemma! It was the episode on last night at 8 on channel 5. The pregnant girl Hung herself and they found the body in time to c section then give the baby mouth to mouth. :cry:


----------



## Twag

everdreaming said:


> Good luck this afternoon jemma! It was the episode on last night at 8 on channel 5. The pregnant girl Hung herself and they found the body in time to c section then give the baby mouth to mouth. :cry:

I watched that too it was so sad :(


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

another friend on facebook has had a baby! Thats everyone from my group of old school friends (I don't see them anymore) have had babies.....and i'm the only one who is actually married!!! Cant wait for my turn x


----------



## jemsbabyblues

Thank you :hugs:

So glad I didn't watch that episode of CSI, how horrible :cry:


----------



## Twag

It was quite traumatic!! My DH was surprised I don't think he has ever seen a newborn, newborn baby (being covered in slime I mean) I am sure he thought they came out ready cleaned and in a babygro lol :haha:


----------



## anniepie

:hissy: AAAAAAAAaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrgggggggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.....

That feels much better- thank you!


----------



## Twag

Ha ha ha ha you OK annie?


----------



## anniepie

Hahaha yes- just needed to vent! PM'd you!


----------



## 0203

OH is acting like worlds biggest baby today! :baby: argggghh


----------



## Webbykinskt

is feeling optimistic for a change... PMA!! PMA!!


----------



## babyb54

Twag said:


> It was quite traumatic!! My DH was surprised I don't think he has ever seen a newborn, newborn baby (being covered in slime I mean) I am sure he thought they came out ready cleaned and in a babygro lol :haha:

A coworker (who has 3 children, the youngest of whom just turned two, so she's feeling very broody knowing that that chapter of her life is behind her) is trying to convince me to have a baby to fill her void haha.. I told her to talk to my DH because I didn't need convincing and she was explaining how much he'd love LO once he was here, etc etc.. and then she said of her DH with their most recent (his only, the previous two were from a previous marriage): "When they first pulled Emilie out, he said she was so ugly he didn't know if he could ever love her." :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Awwww thats not a very nice thing to say! Id expect my hubby to say something nicer than that!! men! 

You will have to tell your OH about your convo tonight x


----------



## babyb54

Hahaha, no, it was funny.. reflective of the fact that a lot of men don't think about how newborns come covered in goo! She went on to say that about 6 hours later once she was a normal color and cleaned off, he looked into her eyes and was hooked. :cloud9:


----------



## Twag

Yeah I just don't think they realise they come out covered in goo lol


----------



## Hanawanabump

My Dh was completely put off when watch one born he could not believe the nurse gave you the baby when its not been cleaned and still "gross" (his words not mine) :haha::blush:


----------



## MackMomma8

Good morning, ladies!

I have Adele stuck in my head this morning...

_Rolllin iiinn the deeeeeepp...._ :serenade:


----------



## odd_socks

*^^ that song was stuck in my head for weeks!!! 


trying to look on a positive point of view....for once about WTT *


----------



## Twag

odd_socks said:


> *^^ that song was stuck in my head for weeks!!!
> 
> 
> trying to look on a positive point of view....for once about WTT *

You go girl :hug:


----------



## MackMomma8

Twag said:


> odd_socks said:
> 
> 
> *^^ that song was stuck in my head for weeks!!!
> 
> 
> trying to look on a positive point of view....for once about WTT *
> 
> You go girl :hug:Click to expand...

^^WSS :hugs:


----------



## Beffy

Impatiently waiting for her new iPhone to be delivered! :happydance:


----------



## odd_socks

* thanks girls  it wont last but for now im really trying  i have a few things i need to do before TTC *


----------



## anniepie

odd_socks said:


> * thanks girls  it wont last but for now im really trying  i have a few things i need to do before TTC *

Make a tick off list in your journal like some of the other girls :hug:


----------



## 0203

Has a very overcooked dinner as i was paying too much attention to BnB and not on cooking :haha:


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

has got sore boobs and cramps but knows it will be the witch coming, but I cant help thinking pregnant!!! x


----------



## odd_socks

anniepie said:


> odd_socks said:
> 
> 
> * thanks girls  it wont last but for now im really trying  i have a few things i need to do before TTC *
> 
> Make a tick off list in your journal like some of the other girls :hug:Click to expand...


* yeah thats a good idea *


----------



## Mrs_T

Was moody all week last week (thanks AF!) and complained loads on here, so wanted to say "I'M FEELING HAPPY THIS WEEK! YAY" :yipee:

PS Since I've come off the pill, I swear my PMS has got worse - anyone else had this???


----------



## odd_socks

Mrs_T said:


> Was moody all week last week (thanks AF!) and complained loads on here, so wanted to say "I'M FEELING HAPPY THIS WEEK! YAY" :yipee:
> 
> PS Since I've come off the pill, I swear my PMS has got worse - anyone else had this???

*Very much so chick, ive been off the pill for years now and since then its gotten worse and worse each month thats passed *


----------



## Mrs_T

odd_socks said:


> Mrs_T said:
> 
> 
> Was moody all week last week (thanks AF!) and complained loads on here, so wanted to say "I'M FEELING HAPPY THIS WEEK! YAY" :yipee:
> 
> PS Since I've come off the pill, I swear my PMS has got worse - anyone else had this???
> 
> *Very much so chick, ive been off the pill for years now and since then its gotten worse and worse each month thats passed *Click to expand...

Oh God, I hope mine doesn't keep getting worse - I was actually like a monster last week, dunno how my OH put up with me!!! :haha:


----------



## odd_socks

* i know how u feel chick my poor OH doesnt half get it off me when im PMS ing *


----------



## hakunamatata

Man I'm grumpy today! I'm training for a new job and there is so much to learn and I'm afraid I won't learn it all. I should study some tonight but I really need to decompress and unwind.


----------



## 0203

ARGGGGGH OH is being horrible today :cry::cry::cry:


----------



## odd_socks

0203 said:


> ARGGGGGH OH is being horrible today :cry::cry::cry:

:hugs: :hugs:


----------



## 0203

Thank you Odd Socks :hugs:


----------



## odd_socks

*ur welcome  

cant wait for a nice long bubble bath with candles *


----------



## 0203

oooh that souns lovely!

i'm waiting for teen mom to go to break so i can run and raid the kitchen for chocolate :) that will make everything better :haha:


----------



## odd_socks

* chocolate always makes u feel better yeah *


----------



## pink23

Hi guys thought id come and join you.
Pink23 cant wait for friday lets hope the clinic says yes to ttc xx


----------



## jemsbabyblues

Yay I'm watching Teen Mom aswell, but only because I'm waiting for 24 hours in a&e to come on :happydance:

I'm scared and excited for tomorrow. My third exam in the morning and then going to see my friend and her newborn little boy. I just know I'm going to find it so hard :cry: When I sit in that exam room I just know that I am worlds away from becoming a mum :cry:


----------



## Sofaqueen77

Im nervous, excited, scared at the mo!


----------



## Mrs_T

hakunamatata said:


> Man I'm grumpy today! I'm training for a new job and there is so much to learn and I'm afraid I won't learn it all. I should study some tonight but I really need to decompress and unwind.

Sorry to hear that hun. Training sounds intense but don't worry, before you no it you'll be all settled again. Call it a night and give yourself a well deserved rest to absorb all that new information. You'll feel better after a rest x


----------



## Beffy

0203 said:


> ARGGGGGH OH is being horrible today :cry::cry::cry:

Sounds like he needs a good slap! :winkwink: I'm sorry he's being awful to you though, hun. :hugs: Maybe try and talk to him about it?


----------



## hakunamatata

jemsbabyblues said:


> Yay I'm watching Teen Mom aswell, but only because I'm waiting for 24 hours in a&e to come on :happydance:
> 
> I'm scared and excited for tomorrow. My third exam in the morning and then going to see my friend and her newborn little boy. I just know I'm going to find it so hard :cry: When I sit in that exam room I just know that I am worlds away from becoming a mum :cry:

Good luck! FX for you and all that jazz! :happydance:


----------



## hakunamatata

Mrs_T said:


> hakunamatata said:
> 
> 
> Man I'm grumpy today! I'm training for a new job and there is so much to learn and I'm afraid I won't learn it all. I should study some tonight but I really need to decompress and unwind.
> 
> Sorry to hear that hun. Training sounds intense but don't worry, before you no it you'll be all settled again. Call it a night and give yourself a well deserved rest to absorb all that new information. You'll feel better after a rest xClick to expand...

Thanks hon! I definitely need a good night's sleep, been getting the lower end of the hours I need and I'm sure that doesn't help. Hopefully I will feel less overwhelmed tomorrow. :thumbup: :flower: :winkwink:


----------



## hakunamatata

odd_socks said:


> * chocolate always makes u feel better yeah *

Definitely! :thumbup:


----------



## hakunamatata

Beffy said:


> Impatiently waiting for her new iPhone to be delivered! :happydance:

Ooooh enjoy!!


----------



## hakunamatata

0203 said:


> Has a very overcooked dinner as i was paying too much attention to BnB and not on cooking :haha:

BnB is much more fun than cooking so this is to be expected :haha:

:hugs:


----------



## hakunamatata

Twag said:


> It was quite traumatic!! My DH was surprised I don't think he has ever seen a newborn, newborn baby (being covered in slime I mean) I am sure he thought they came out ready cleaned and in a babygro lol :haha:

:rofl:


----------



## 0203

> Sounds like he needs a good slap! I'm sorry he's being awful to you though, hun. Maybe try and talk to him about it?

Thank you :) i think that is just what he needs haha there was just no talking to him yesterday but i think everything got sorted and hopefully today will be better :)


----------



## Twag

Is so damn broody........


----------



## anniepie

Waiting for the weekend to come so I can just hopefully write this whole week off...


----------



## jemsbabyblues

Can't wait for the weekend to be over with so I can go and see Derren Brown next Tuesday, finish all of my exams and be done with 16 hours of work ready for my weekend off next week. Phew :haha:


----------



## Jackyx

jemsbabyblues said:


> Can't wait for the weekend to be over with so I can go and see Derren Brown next Tuesday, finish all of my exams and be done with 16 hours of work ready for my weekend off next week. Phew :haha:

Good luck with the exams hun :) They take over your life don't they :(


----------



## jemsbabyblues

:hugs: Thanks, they do! I now have an ulcer because of the stress from the bloody things.


----------



## babyb54

Starting to panic a bit about the next few weeks.. work 8-4:30, class 6:30-9:15, and then somewhere around there I'm also supposed to do homework and studying....oh, and sleep! 

3 credit hours in 2.5 weeks while also working full time was probably a little ambitious. :X It's public speaking no less.. something I'm terrified of! :dohh:


----------



## MackMomma8

You can do it, babyb!! :hugs:

I have those nasty, down low, dull ache type of pre-:witch: cramps today. :(


----------



## Twag

I have hiccups I hate hiccups ouch :(


----------



## odd_socks

*is proud that im keeping up the "not talking about babies" thing *


----------



## MackMomma8

is proud of odd_socks, too! :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## odd_socks

*thnks chick *


----------



## hakunamatata

jemsbabyblues said:


> :hugs: Thanks, they do! I now have an ulcer because of the stress from the bloody things.

UGH that sucks!


----------



## hakunamatata

Twag said:


> Is so damn broody........

Huuuuge hugs!

:hugs:


----------



## hakunamatata

anniepie said:


> Waiting for the weekend to come so I can just hopefully write this whole week off...

We're almost there! :thumbup:


----------



## hakunamatata

babyb54 said:


> Starting to panic a bit about the next few weeks.. work 8-4:30, class 6:30-9:15, and then somewhere around there I'm also supposed to do homework and studying....oh, and sleep!
> 
> 3 credit hours in 2.5 weeks while also working full time was probably a little ambitious. :X It's public speaking no less.. something I'm terrified of! :dohh:

Wow you sound super busy! I wouldn't like public speaking either. I used to have a really hard time spitting out words. It's gotten better w/ practice. 

Good luck hon!! :hugs:


----------



## hakunamatata

MackMomma8 said:


> You can do it, babyb!! :hugs:
> 
> I have those nasty, down low, dull ache type of pre-:witch: cramps today. :(

Cramps aren't fun!

:hugs:


----------



## hakunamatata

odd_socks said:


> *is proud that im keeping up the "not talking about babies" thing *

:hugs:


----------



## hakunamatata

Glad that work went SO much better today - feeling a lot more positive and much less overwhelmed! :happydance:


----------



## twickywabbit

Doesn't really care that you have kids and I don't. It's not really something you should throw in my face. It will happen for Hubby and I when the time is right. For now, we are enjoying each other. Like it is any of YOUR business. :/


----------



## pink23

Pink23 is excited for tomorrow preconception clinic lets hope they say yes xx


----------



## odd_socks

*is off good night ladys  *


----------



## babyb54

&#8206;10 class days. 8 speeches, 1 200pt exam, 14 quizzes, and 5 assignments left. :shock:


----------



## Twag

*wants to be ttc*


----------



## everdreaming

Babyb54 I feel your pain...66 placement days, 8 days off and two assignments plus one resit exam and two retake essays due to ill health until my first year is finished..:hugs:


----------



## MackMomma8

hates brides. :growlmad: I swear I wasn't that selfish and self-centered when I got married...


----------



## Aprilshowers

Has a rotten cold, runny nose, blocked ears and cough. Wish it would just get better.


----------



## odd_socks

*feel better soon aprilshowers 


kay needs to stop over analsying everything *


----------



## MadamRose

hope you feel better soon Aprilshowers 


Why do i feel like im pregnant got the apitie of a horse :dohh:


----------



## odd_socks

*is really bored b/c OH is working *


----------



## 0203

is :( nobody has read her journal


----------



## Mrs_T

Is feeling :cry: 

Hating work at the moment - being thrown into managerial roles that I'm not interested in and just found out my team partner is leaving in July :cry: so will have to train up a new member of staff on top of all my other management stuff and will no longer work with a really good friend.

Can't wait to get preggers- as well as being incredibly broody, it feels like my escape plan!!


----------



## Aprilshowers

:hugs: for Mrs_T

Can hardly breathe with chesty cough. I hate it. Get a cold everytime I go on holidays. What is wrong with me. 
Just watching the finale of bones now. Couldn't watch it last week because I was on holliers.


----------



## odd_socks

*is watching million pound drop *


----------



## jemsbabyblues

0203 won't be sad anymore when she realises that she has three new awesome people stalking her journal :winkwink:


----------



## everdreaming

jemsbabyblues said:


> 0203 won't be sad anymore when she realises that she has three new awesome people stalking her journal :winkwink:

Err Jemma I already proved I am the best new stalker for 0203 :winkwink: (Please excuse slight hyperness due to extreme overtiredness)


----------



## hakunamatata

I said something today that was true but kind of wish I could take it back. Argh.


----------



## jemsbabyblues

I know what you mean Hakuna! Like when you say something that's said like a joke but it has that important kernel of truth that makes it awkward :haha:

I'm also slightly hyper as I've just been playing LEGO Pirates of the Caribbean on DS :dance:


----------



## hakunamatata

It's funny because a few other people told me that they wished they had the guts to say it and kind of patted me on the back. I wasn't really mean in what I said but I was too blunt and I kind of wish I had just bit my tongue. Mostly because I feel guilty.


----------



## jemsbabyblues

Well it sounds like whatever you said was what everyone else was thinking and there's nothing wrong with being blunt because sometimes it's just what's needed for some people :winkwink:


----------



## hakunamatata

I'd rather listen to you than my conscience! :winkwink: :hugs:


----------



## Beffy

Just wants to lose weight :(

Also sorry for not posting much the past day or so girls, been busy!


----------



## hakunamatata

I wrote a quick note of apology to that girl I was telling you about. Again, I didn't say anything really horrible, just blunt, but I sent her a sincere apology because I said it when I was frustrated.


----------



## Beffy

hakunamatata said:


> I wrote a quick note of apology to that girl I was telling you about. Again, I didn't say anything really horrible, just blunt, but I sent her a sincere apology because I said it when I was frustrated.

I tend to do things like that, where my mouth runs faster than my brain and then I feel bad for what I said and have to apologize. :hugs: I'm sure she wasn't too upset about it!


----------



## hakunamatata

Hopefully not. She annoys everyone in our group, but I still shouldn't have said anything. 2 wrongs don't make a right.

Thanks for commenting hon!


----------



## jemsbabyblues

Aw that was sweet of you Hakuna :hugs:


----------



## odd_socks

*had good day with my baby and now miss him  i just want him here with me all the time!*


----------



## hakunamatata

Had a doctor's appointment and the GD doctor didn't even show up!! And it's an appointment I need before I can TTC! I'm so upset right now.


----------



## odd_socks

hakunamatata said:


> Had a doctor's appointment and the GD doctor didn't even show up!! And it's an appointment I need before I can TTC! I'm so upset right now.


:hugs::hugs:


----------



## hakunamatata

Thanks lovey!


----------



## Beffy

Argh, why do doctors have to be like that, Hakuna? :dohh: Sometimes I think they need slapped! (says the girl who's going to be a nurse and possibly have to slap a few doctors :haha:)


----------



## hakunamatata

You're going to have to keep them in line. Like Jackie and Coop in the show Nurse Jackie.


----------



## babyb54

arghhhh broody. I just want a baby alreadyyyy. :brat:


----------



## everdreaming

babyb54 said:


> arghhhh broody. I just want a baby alreadyyyy. :brat:

ME TOO. :brat: :hugs:

Hakuna - Doctors suck. I will continue to say this until I meet or hear of an actual useful one! :hugs:


----------



## odd_socks

*i want my OH baby here with me!!!! *


----------



## Aprilshowers

Still have a stupid cold and was talking to my mom who is looking after my niece and nephew this evening. Wish I was there. :wacko:


----------



## odd_socks

Aprilshowers said:


> Still have a stupid cold and was talking to my mom who is looking after my niece and nephew this evening. Wish I was there. :wacko:

*hope u feel better soon *


----------



## Aprilshowers

odd_socks said:


> Aprilshowers said:
> 
> 
> Still have a stupid cold and was talking to my mom who is looking after my niece and nephew this evening. Wish I was there. :wacko:
> 
> *hope u feel better soon *Click to expand...

Thanks Love, it's not as bad as yesterday so hopefully tomorrow will be a bit better also. :hugs:


----------



## jemsbabyblues

Why do I always imagine the hypothetical idea of 'what if I was to fall pregnant now' :dohh: I'm going mad :dance:


----------



## MackMomma8

:hugs: Feel better, aprilshowers. :hugs:


----------



## hakunamatata

Aprilshowers said:


> Still have a stupid cold and was talking to my mom who is looking after my niece and nephew this evening. Wish I was there. :wacko:

:hugs:


----------



## hakunamatata

So I managed to burn off some of my hair while blowing it dry. Totally not my day. At least I get to see my friend in a few hours (she just got a BFP).


----------



## Aprilshowers

hakunamatata said:


> So I managed to burn off some of my hair while blowing it dry. Totally not my day. At least I get to see my friend in a few hours (she just got a BFP).

Gosh I hope your hair grows back fast. I've done that a few times as well. Excited for your friend.


----------



## MackMomma8

:hugs: Hakuna. Have fun with your friends and try to keep the green eyed monster in your purse. :winkwink:


----------



## vaniilla

Wishes it was already october :coffee:


----------



## 0203

Thinks that 10pm is a rather selfish time to put your washing machine on! thanks man who lives in the flat above me! grr


----------



## MackMomma8

can't decide if she should start buying any baby stuff or not... and if she should tell DH she's doing such things or not. :haha:


----------



## i want it all

Claire won the war with DH! Mwah hah hah hah!


----------



## babyb54

Started to notice that the weekends are most brutal re: baby fever. :( During the week I'm nice and distracted! :dohh: 

I don't know that I can do this for 8 more months.... and I'm so dreading meeting our niece next weekend! That's awful, but it's the truth. I'm afraid of the feelings it's going to stir. :X


----------



## Beffy

Aww hun :hugs: Maybe it can stir some feelings in your OH as well, think positively!


----------



## babyb54

I'd be lying if I said it wasn't a little nugget of hope in the back of mind! :)

Thanks, btw. Just needed to pout it out a bit!


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

another pregnancy announcement on my facebook!!! 

I wish them well, but can't wait for my turn x


----------



## jemsbabyblues

This is one reason why I do not regret deleting my facebook :winkwink: Can't stand seeing all the people I went to school with falling pregnant and having their LOs, makes it harder to wait :blush:


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

I know! it seems like everyday someone else is pregnant and showing their scan photo. x


----------



## Joyzerelly

Joy has done what she said she wouldn't do and has bought several newborn washable nappies (8?) despite not trying for a baby until August...


----------



## 0203

Really wishes me and OH could have a day off together :cry: missing him lots today :cry:


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

is wondering how it is that SO MANY of her friends get pregnant unexpectedly, yet me and hubby have never had any real 'scares' in over 7 years...? Are we just far too careful or something?!


----------



## odd_socks

*really wishes my OH lived here with me  i miss him already*


----------



## Aprilshowers

I've now sucessfully pass my terrible cold onto my poor hubby and he must go back to work tomorrow. Poor guy.


----------



## hakunamatata

MackMomma8 said:


> :hugs: Hakuna. Have fun with your friends and try to keep the green eyed monster in your purse. :winkwink:

I was great!! I was just so freaking happy for her. I rubbed her tummy and everything and we have baby shopping plans soon, can't wait!


----------



## hakunamatata

Aprilshowers said:


> hakunamatata said:
> 
> 
> So I managed to burn off some of my hair while blowing it dry. Totally not my day. At least I get to see my friend in a few hours (she just got a BFP).
> 
> Gosh I hope your hair grows back fast. I've done that a few times as well. Excited for your friend.Click to expand...

I found a little clump of hair on the floor with the ends singed right off. You can even see it when you look at my head closely. The ends are like a weird orange brown color. I don't even know how I managed it, I always keep the dryer moving and not in one spot for too long, but it just must've been too close. UGH. Anyhoo, glad to know I'm not alone. I'm going to have to be extra gentle from now on. Often times I wash my hair at night and let it dry naturally so hopefully no more damage will be done again. Wow this kinda turned into a novel.


----------



## Aprilshowers

hakunamatata said:


> Aprilshowers said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hakunamatata said:
> 
> 
> So I managed to burn off some of my hair while blowing it dry. Totally not my day. At least I get to see my friend in a few hours (she just got a BFP).
> 
> Gosh I hope your hair grows back fast. I've done that a few times as well. Excited for your friend.Click to expand...
> 
> I found a little clump of hair on the floor with the ends singed right off. You can even see it when you look at my head closely. The ends are like a weird orange brown color. I don't even know how I managed it, I always keep the dryer moving and not in one spot for too long, but it just must've been too close. UGH. Anyhoo, glad to know I'm not alone. I'm going to have to be extra gentle from now on. Often times I wash my hair at night and let it dry naturally so hopefully no more damage will be done again. Wow this kinda turned into a novel.Click to expand...

Yeah believe me I have done it too. I hate my hair. It's very thin and fragile and breaks off easily and I would love to have straight hair but it has a kink and always curls just a little. I would love straight fine hair that won't singe off ha ha


----------



## hakunamatata

Me too!! I swear I'm going to be a hairless wonder in a few years.


----------



## Twag

is feeling so depressed :(


----------



## anniepie

Twag said:


> is feeling so depressed :(

:hug:


----------



## OmiOmen

Omi wants to know why she is feeling slightly jealous to find out her old school friend is in her second trimester of (her second) pregnancy even though she just made a big deal about stopping NTNP. :wacko:


----------



## magicteapot

I...don't like yourr tweed sirrr! hehehe


----------



## joannemojo

besty said:


> Katie thinks its strange that her OH and sister both dreamted I was pregnant...I wish!!

my friend texted me to say she dreamt i had a baby boy and he had a mohican!


----------



## odd_socks

*finds bnb sometimes makes my broodiness worse *


----------



## MadamRose

Dont like the fact all her friends and family keep having baby's even though its all of their's 1st babies makes me super broody and want my 2nd :(


----------



## hakunamatata

:hug: to all!


----------



## Raincloud

Sharon really hates that her best friend does not appreciate her beautiful baby boy.


----------



## pixie23

If you hate being pregnant so much then leave it to the women who would give everything to be in your position!

Ugh... You don't have to enjoy pregnancy, but I get so tired of my 15 preggo friends on FB who do nothing but complain about their pregnancy. I understand that you don't feel well, you're uncomfortable and all, but what about saying something positive every once in awhile - like you're excited to meet your LO. 
(wish I could post it on FB but I don't want to upset people, I just wish they realized how lucky they are)


----------



## OmiOmen

pixie23 said:


> If you hate being pregnant so much then leave it to the women who would give everything to be in your position!

I understand what you are saying, I felt that way especially after 2 MMC's but you will probably not see it that way when it is you. You would be surprised how much pain you can be in, especially if you are not lucky enough for everything to run smoothly. They are not saying that they are unhappy about having a baby but instead about feeling ill and/or in a lot of pain and even if you can not understand that now then you will when you are pregnant.


----------



## pixie23

I not trying to discredit their pain and illness at all - I respect what moms go through to bring a child into the world, my sister had a very complicated preganacy, I just wish they could post something positive now and then if I'm having to read about their pregnancy all the time because they constantly post on FB. I think the main reason it bothers me so much is because they seem to be posting just to get attention plus I have major jealousy issues because I want a LO of my own so badly.


----------



## OmiOmen

Honestly I can relate, I used to get angry even seeing a pregnant woman after my MMC's never mind hearing them complain. I just do not want you to be surprised when you turn into one of them. :haha: I honestly am not trying to make you feel bad or say it is wrong to feel like that, just that it sometimes comes as a surprise exactly how awful pregnancy can make you feel (of course it is worth it though).

I guess that it hits a bit more of a nerve when you remember why people complain. I had really awful "morning" sickness non stop for 4 months so could barley eat and when I did 90% of the time I threw it up and was losing weight and managed not to complain other than saying that I felt sick to my husband from time to time, I had painful hips and could not walk well/almost at all in the 4th month but carried on anyway, from 5 months on I had pregnancy induced hypertension (and was told I was going to get pre-eclampsia although did not get really bad results until the day I had him) and all I complained about was getting sent to the city hospital twice a week and the over night stays when really I did not have to have them (the consultant made sure the last few weeks I did not have to stay in hospital unless there was a big worry any more though) but through it all I seemed to complain less than the people who had easier pregnancies at the time. I took it well when I was told I was in early labour at 24 weeks even though I wasn't. But the breach pains near the end were agony and I know I complained a lot then, I spent a lot of time crying because it just hurt that much. I was so thankful to be pregnant and I honestly was starting to think I would never be able to have a full term pregnancy but there does reach a point sometimes that the pain gets too much and you can not have a lot else to say but how much it hurts and how much you want the rest of the pregnancy to go quick and at those times the negative comments can outweigh the positive. :dohh:

I know that is really hard to hear when you are desperate to be pregnant though, especially when you are WTT or TTC your first.


----------



## Twag

is in pain .............ouchie :(


----------



## pennies

Really hopes this ash cloud won't affect her holiday... :wacko:


----------



## Twag

pennies said:


> Really hopes this ash cloud won't affect her holiday... :wacko:

I am keeping fingers crossed for you hun that is goes away before your holiday

:hugs:


----------



## pennies

Thanks hun, still 6 days, PMA!!! :haha:


----------



## jemsbabyblues

Going to see Derren Brown live tonight at the Derngate 

:wohoo:


----------



## babyb54

AF, booooo.

But on the plus side, having her come today - a few days earlier than she was supposed to - means that I actually did peg when I ovulated correctly! :happydance: Hopefully that means my body is working as it oughta! :)

Oh, and this is the first time since going off the pill in December that I've had a normal cycle.. period followed by another period one month later. So woohoo for that, too!


----------



## Twag

babyb54 said:


> AF, booooo.
> 
> But on the plus side, having her come today - a few days earlier than she was supposed to - means that I actually did peg when I ovulated correctly! :happydance: Hopefully that means my body is working as it oughta! :)
> 
> Oh, and this is the first time since going off the pill in December that I've had a normal cycle.. period followed by another period one month later. So woohoo for that, too!

Congratulations :dance:


----------



## Raincloud

Doesn't want to work the next four days. Can't I just be on Vacation now?


----------



## anniepie

Is wishing the coming week away so that she'll hopefully be able to spot her 'fertile' phase, and ovulation in her cycle again (first proper month charting, last month played around a bit from half way through after coming off BCP)...is that a little bit sad and pathetic??

Oh...and of course there's the bank holiday weekend too...


----------



## babyb54

anniepie said:


> Is wishing the coming week away so that she'll hopefully be able to spot her 'fertile' phase, and ovulation in her cycle again (first proper month charting, last month played around a bit from half way through after coming off BCP)...is that a little bit sad and pathetic??

Obviously I think no, since I just got excited for having done this too. :haha: :thumbup:

I didn't chart though.. that stuff still confuses me, lol. I just went off of CM and slight cramping.


----------



## anniepie

babyb54 said:


> anniepie said:
> 
> 
> Is wishing the coming week away so that she'll hopefully be able to spot her 'fertile' phase, and ovulation in her cycle again (first proper month charting, last month played around a bit from half way through after coming off BCP)...is that a little bit sad and pathetic??
> 
> Obviously I think no, since I just got excited for having done this too. :haha: :thumbup:
> 
> I didn't chart though.. that stuff still confuses me, lol. I just went off of CM and slight cramping.Click to expand...

:thumbup: It's great isn't it! You're not far off charting if you're keeping check of your CM... most important part to tell if you're in your fertile period...now just need to throw in some temps to tell if you have O'd :D


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

saw about 5 baby bumps when out shopping yesterday!! They are everywhere x


----------



## Twag

Wants to hibernate until it is time to TTC :(


----------



## Aprilshowers

Went back to bed for a while to read Angels in my hair by Lorne Byrne and feel asleep for 2 hours. Oh OH.


----------



## odd_socks

*Really wishes the weight would be dropping off quicker than this!!!  *


----------



## MackMomma8

Wants today to be over so she can go get a manicure.


----------



## pixie23

MackMomma8 said:


> Wants today to be over so she can go get a manicure.

A manicure sounds nice and relaxing!


----------



## MackMomma8

AND I totally deserve one - I've been a nail biter since... well, since as long as I can remember. :blush: I was really bad about it too, I would pick under my nails and all around the cuticles... and one day I just kinda quit. :shrug: I think quitting smoking helped, since I'm not looking at my hands all the time (like I did when I smoked) and they are finally starting to heal and I'm growing my own nails for the first time in my life!! :happydance:


----------



## sleepinbeauty

Kristin wants to tell her BF she is pregnant with #1. So if time could speed up to that day in the future, that would be great.


----------



## pixie23

sleepinbeauty said:


> Kristin wants to tell her BF she is pregnant with #1. So if time could speed up to that day in the future, that would be great.

I love this!


----------



## babyb54

I wish more of my DH's buddies would start having babies.


----------



## sleepinbeauty

pixie23 said:


> sleepinbeauty said:
> 
> 
> Kristin wants to tell her BF she is pregnant with #1. So if time could speed up to that day in the future, that would be great.
> 
> I love this!Click to expand...

lol thanks. I'll admit, I fantasize about it all the time. hahaha And birth. He'll cry, I'm sure.



babyb54 said:


> I wish more of my DH's buddies would start having babies.

Good luck!


----------



## dizzy65

Shannon wants to start ttc now


----------



## 0203

really hopes that when me and oh eventually do have children, they will not inherit their fathers dislike for doing something the first time he is asked!!:growlmad:


----------



## MadamRose

0203 said:


> really hopes that when me and oh eventually do have children, they will not inherit their fathers dislike for doing something the first time he is asked!!:growlmad:

I agree with this, my DH doesnt seem to think its important to do something the 1st time then complains saying i nag at him and always asking him to do stuff (no i ask him about 10 times to do one job only ask him 2 do about 2 or 3 things in one day) men hey who would have them


----------



## odd_socks

*is off to bed, goodnight ladies *


----------



## hakunamatata

I have 2 huge exams tomorrow and I don't want to study. And I'm so dang tired.


----------



## MackMomma8

babyb54 said:


> I wish more of my DH's buddies would start having babies.

You would think that would help ur cause... But I promise you it doesn't :( not until the babies are like 6 to 8 mos old - thTs what happened to me, 3 of our close friends all had babies within 6 mos of each other last year and my DH was TERRIFIED of their babies (any babies for that matter :haha:) until they all got a bit older. :hugs:


----------



## hakunamatata

mummytochloe said:


> 0203 said:
> 
> 
> really hopes that when me and oh eventually do have children, they will not inherit their fathers dislike for doing something the first time he is asked!!:growlmad:
> 
> I agree with this, my DH doesnt seem to think its important to do something the 1st time then complains saying i nag at him and always asking him to do stuff (no i ask him about 10 times to do one job only ask him 2 do about 2 or 3 things in one day) men hey who would have themClick to expand...

I hear you guys, yesterday I had to ask DH 3 times to do something. :growlmad:


----------



## babyb54

MackMomma8 said:


> babyb54 said:
> 
> 
> I wish more of my DH's buddies would start having babies.
> 
> You would think that would help ur cause... But I promise you it doesn't :( not until the babies are like 6 to 8 mos old - thTs what happened to me, 3 of our close friends all had babies within 6 mos of each other last year and my DH was TERRIFIED of their babies (any babies for that matter :haha:) until they all got a bit older. :hugs:Click to expand...

:dohh:


----------



## anniepie

Doesn't understand why all the important decisions in MY life have to be driven by a sodding man.


----------



## 0203

Really hates the :witch: :cry:


----------



## Twag

MackMomma8 said:


> babyb54 said:
> 
> 
> I wish more of my DH's buddies would start having babies.
> 
> You would think that would help ur cause... But I promise you it doesn't :( not until the babies are like 6 to 8 mos old - thTs what happened to me, 3 of our close friends all had babies within 6 mos of each other last year and my DH was TERRIFIED of their babies (any babies for that matter :haha:) until they all got a bit older. :hugs:Click to expand...

It is true all of our friends (who DH went to school/college/uni with) all have babies and are on #2 babies and this has not helped my cause at all in fact now they are getting older and he see's them being naughty putting him off more!
In fact last night a friend was telling us about niece and nephew being pains in the bum and he said doesn't it sometimes make you think do I actually want children!!!!! :growlmad:



anniepie said:


> Doesn't understand why all the important decisions in MY life have to be driven by a sodding man.

I agree I am sick of DH being the only one who gets to make these important decisions in our life and there is totally nothing we can do about it!

:hug: hun :hugs:


----------



## 0203

noticed that a couple of ladies of here have been posting horoscopes on their journals, thought i would have a look at mine and oh's and i'm amazed at just how true to our signs we really are :O


----------



## Twag

0203 said:


> noticed that a couple of ladies of here have been posting horoscopes on their journals, thought i would have a look at mine and oh's and i'm amazed at just how true to our signs we really are :O

Yup sometimes can be quite freaky :wacko:


----------



## 0203

Twag said:


> 0203 said:
> 
> 
> noticed that a couple of ladies of here have been posting horoscopes on their journals, thought i would have a look at mine and oh's and i'm amazed at just how true to our signs we really are :O
> 
> Yup sometimes can be quite freaky :wacko:Click to expand...

I was really quite suprised, i kept thinking "yup that's me alright" it had the "ideal career" mine was teaching and oh's was police (I am starting a teaching course later this year and oh works with the police) :thumbup:


----------



## jemsbabyblues

Ooh, where did you find out about the horoscope stuff? I'm interested :D


----------



## babyb54

Me: "I want a baby."
DH: "I know."
Me: *sigh*
Me a few minutes later: "I want a baby."
DH: "Well you just have to wait."

Grr. Can't he interact JUST A LITTLE. :growlmad: Does he have to act SO disinterested? :cry:


----------



## Twag

babyb54 said:


> Me: "I want a baby."
> DH: "I know."
> Me: *sigh*
> Me a few minutes later: "I want a baby."
> DH: "Well you just have to wait."
> 
> Grr. Can't he interact JUST A LITTLE. :growlmad: Does he have to act SO disinterested? :cry:

Wow that conversation could have happened with my DH!!

Depressing isn't it? :cry:

:hug:


----------



## babyb54

Twag said:


> babyb54 said:
> 
> 
> Me: "I want a baby."
> DH: "I know."
> Me: *sigh*
> Me a few minutes later: "I want a baby."
> DH: "Well you just have to wait."
> 
> Grr. Can't he interact JUST A LITTLE. :growlmad: Does he have to act SO disinterested? :cry:
> 
> Wow that conversation could have happened with my DH!!
> 
> Depressing isn't it? :cry:
> 
> :hug:Click to expand...

Very depressing! And frustrating, irritating, infuriating... :haha: :nope:


:hugs:


----------



## sleepinbeauty

anniepie said:


> Doesn't understand why all the important decisions in MY life have to be driven by a sodding man.

:cry: I know how you feel. OH and I need to finish school first. UUGGHH. I know it is for the best but I want to start settling NOW. lol It's still a fairly new relationship though (6 mos) so that's the only thing saving his silly ass! :haha: At least he's just as bad as I am.



0203 said:


> Really hates the :witch: :cry:

:hugs:



0203 said:


> noticed that a couple of ladies of here have been posting horoscopes on their journals, thought i would have a look at mine and oh's and i'm amazed at just how true to our signs we really are :O

Mine is always dead-on accurate.


----------



## hakunamatata

1 test down, 1 to go. Hugs to all!


----------



## babyb54

hakunamatata said:


> 1 test down, 1 to go. Hugs to all!

:happydance: YOU CAN DO IT!! :thumbup:


----------



## MackMomma8

hakunamatata said:


> 1 test down, 1 to go. Hugs to all!

Go, girl, go!!! :happydance:




babyb54 said:


> Twag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babyb54 said:
> 
> 
> Me: "I want a baby."
> DH: "I know."
> Me: *sigh*
> Me a few minutes later: "I want a baby."
> DH: "Well you just have to wait."
> 
> Grr. Can't he interact JUST A LITTLE. :growlmad: Does he have to act SO disinterested? :cry:
> 
> Wow that conversation could have happened with my DH!!
> 
> Depressing isn't it? :cry:
> 
> :hug:Click to expand...
> 
> Very depressing! And frustrating, irritating, infuriating... :haha: :nope:
> 
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...

:hug: DH and I had that exact same coversation probably 10 times over the past year. I just wanted him to say SOMETHING else other than, well, nothing! :haha: 

"I know, honey, but it's just not the right time/I want to be ready with you/we'll get there someday." <---- Is that too much to ask????


----------



## odd_socks

*stressing over the tests that are ahead *


----------



## MackMomma8

odd_socks said:


> *stressing over the tests that are ahead *

Don't stress too much, hun, it'll all be okay. :hugs:

And where do you girls get your horoscopes from? I want mine! :haha:


----------



## odd_socks

MackMomma8 said:


> odd_socks said:
> 
> 
> *stressing over the tests that are ahead *
> 
> Don't stress too much, hun, it'll all be okay. :hugs:
> 
> And where do you girls get your horoscopes from? I want mine! :haha:Click to expand...


* thanks chick, i hope so *


----------



## kitty2385

dont know if i should wait to try or move to spain :/ i want both of these things sooner rather than later!!


----------



## 0203

I got the horoscope from https://www.horoscope.com/ it was the personality profile i liked, me and oh are very true to what it says :)


----------



## MackMomma8

I love astrology... I've studied all the signs and done birth charts (it's been over 10 years since I've done one tho) I really believe a lot of it to be true - I know it always has been for me!


----------



## hakunamatata

Kitty - I lived in Spain about 10 years ago!

Odd Socks - good luck!


----------



## dizzy65

shannon and hubby are goina start ttc sooner than expected :cloud9:


----------



## dodgegirl

having doubts about my decisions lately.....sigh...:cry:


----------



## broodybelle

is thrilled that her friends are 23 and 13 weeks preggers but also horribly jealous!


----------



## MadamRose

^^^ i agree 2 of my cousins girlfriends are expecting babys they are like 21 and 30ish weeks


----------



## odd_socks

*mates just had her baby today  greeeeeeeeeeen *


----------



## Twag

really really really hopes/wishes/prays that her predictions for a Girl in 2012 comes true pretty please with sugar on top


----------



## odd_socks

*shouldnt be watching too old to be a mum  making me want to try now *


----------



## MackMomma8

OMG there's a show called "Too Old to be a Mum" in the UK??? How awful and mean!!! :growlmad:


----------



## odd_socks

MackMomma8 said:


> OMG there's a show called "Too Old to be a Mum" in the UK??? How awful and mean!!! :growlmad:


*yeah its a programme asking if women are leaving it too late to have babies, 19% of uk women are childless at the menopause b/c they left it too late*


----------



## MackMomma8

Whoa... I would never have guess that statistic to be that high. :nope: Just one more reason to jump right in to the mommyhood pool.


----------



## odd_socks

MackMomma8 said:


> Whoa... I would never have guess that statistic to be that high. :nope: Just one more reason to jump right in to the mommyhood pool.

*i know yeah  i hope i havent left it too late, im only waiting for my OH to feel ready, i cant exactly push him into trying *


----------



## Beffy

Hello ladies! Sorry for the absence, I was staying with my great grandmother the entire week because it was thunderstorming and she is insanely afraid of storms. So hello ladies, I've missed you! I hope everyone's doing well, gonna read up on everything I've missed right now and begin typing a journal entry with lots of tidbits!


----------



## babyb54

Is in shock, I think DH just agreed seriously to TTC this fall! :shock: I don't know whether to be :happydance: and :cloud9: or to keep an arm's distance from the excitement!


----------



## Beffy

Eek! Go double check!

I always ask about 5 times just to make sure he's actually really seriously serious about something like that!


----------



## hakunamatata

Beffy - Glad you're back!!

babyb54 - That's fabulous news!!!!! You need to join me and Mackmomma in the Autumn Acorns group!!


----------



## MackMomma8

babyb54 said:


> Is in shock, I think DH just agreed seriously to TTC this fall! :shock: I don't know whether to be :happydance: and :cloud9: or to keep an arm's distance from the excitement!

OMG pleeeaaassseee tell me you are serious!!!!!! That is so exciting! :happydance::yipee::wohoo: I know exactly how you feel tho - just keep a cool head and don't go all :headspin: on him. :haha: :hug: 

I swear if we don't end up bump buddies I'll just :cry:!


----------



## babyb54

I am all :wohoo: inside but trying to play it cool.. But I think he's actually serious! He followed it up with a 20 min convo about cloth diapering where he was actually asking questions and wanting to see pictures! And he was talking on about traveling with LO and taking him to work to show off and taking him to games next football season and on and on..I really don't know who this man is or what he did with my DH but I sure hope he stays!! :happydance:

I would lovelovelove to be bump buddies with you and hakuna, MackMomma!!

Okay, must maintain composure. For all I know this could all go away tomorrow. :dohh: :haha:


----------



## hakunamatata

Oh wow!!! It really sounds promising!!! Yay!!! :friends:


----------



## MackMomma8

:happydance: Yay!!! 

I am going to say a little good luck spell for us both that we honestly and truly get to TTC in the fall.:cloud9: FX'd!!!!!


----------



## dizzy65

thinks that everyone seems to be with bump atm except me


----------



## 0203

cannot stop thinking about babies today and just wish it was our turn to TTC


----------



## Twag

Baby54 that is fantastic news about your DH :yipee: 

Wishes her DH took some tips of other BnB ladies OH's and agrees to at least NTNP earlier


----------



## Aprilshowers

Was at therapy and then went shopping with my man. Bought some shampoo and perfume and stuff for my hols in Portugal :happydance:


----------



## jemsbabyblues

Off to work :coffee: I don't understand why I always dread going to work and then I'm fine when I get there, I worry too much :wacko:


----------



## babyb54

Twag said:


> Wishes her DH took some tips of other BnB ladies OH's and agrees to at least NTNP earlier

I bet your DH is next.. they're folding like cards! :rofl: :thumbup:

FX for your 2012 :pink:!!


----------



## Twag

babyb54 said:


> Twag said:
> 
> 
> Wishes her DH took some tips of other BnB ladies OH's and agrees to at least NTNP earlier
> 
> I bet your DH is next.. they're folding like cards! :rofl: :thumbup:
> 
> FX for your 2012 :pink:!!Click to expand...

Awww thank you hun :hugs:

So how does it feel today knowing that you are going to TTC earlier?


----------



## babyb54

It feels amazing, but I'm still trying to keep my hopes at bay in case DH changes his mind (although I did update my ticker just now :blush:). 

He admitted that the reason he's been so distant from the conversations and subject matter in general is that he was feeling so much pressure and was starting to doubt whether or not I was happy with him.. said he just felt like a problem. Broke my heart, so I apologizedapologizedapologized for making him feel that way, and reassured him that the only thing I wasn't happy with was the situation, not him..anywho, it led to a good, long conversation.. and then suddenly the baby stuff just poured out of him!

I'm hoping that now the conversations will stay positive and I'm going to take the next couple months to be extra thoughtful and nice and reassure him.. and then FX for the fall! :)


----------



## babyb54

We have a trip over our one year anni, and if my cycles stay on track now I should be ovulating then.. so I put my ticker to that date. :winkwink: Might end up being a month or two after that in reality, we'll see, but I'll just wishful think while I can.

Even 4 months out feels like such a weight off my shoulders compared to 8.. and to hear him talkin about babies like he was last night... :cloud9:


----------



## MackMomma8

Ahhh Babyb you have NO IDEA how excited I am that we are going to be TTC/(hopefully!!) bump buddies! :happydance: <-- Just doesn't express it good enough! :haha:

I set my ticker the same way you did - I set it for the day after our anni, but I know in reality we'll probably be more NTNP then than actual TTC. I just can't wait to ditch the condoms!!! :yipee:


----------



## Twag

babyb54 said:


> It feels amazing, but I'm still trying to keep my hopes at bay in case DH changes his mind (although I did update my ticker just now :blush:).
> 
> He admitted that the reason he's been so distant from the conversations and subject matter in general is that he was feeling so much pressure and was starting to doubt whether or not I was happy with him.. said he just felt like a problem. Broke my heart, so I apologizedapologizedapologized for making him feel that way, and reassured him that the only thing I wasn't happy with was the situation, not him..anywho, it led to a good, long conversation.. and then suddenly the baby stuff just poured out of him!
> 
> I'm hoping that now the conversations will stay positive and I'm going to take the next couple months to be extra thoughtful and nice and reassure him.. and then FX for the fall! :)

Wow hun your ticker looks so good :yipee: very pleased for you :hugs:

And hopefully your prediction will come true with your boy in 2012?? :dance:


----------



## odd_socks

*oooooow one mate gave birth yesterday and another today  jealous!*


----------



## babyb54

odd_socks said:


> *oooooow one mate gave birth yesterday and another today  jealous!*

:hugs: All the baby and bump photos on FB (and even on here :blush:) make me super broody too. 

Plus this weekend we're off to meet our 2 month old niece, which is definitely not going to help, hahaha. I'm excited to meet and hold her, but I just know my fever will be through the roof afterwards!

Anywho, not much help.. but just wanted you to know that I know how you feel!


----------



## MackMomma8

odd_socks said:


> *oooooow one mate gave birth yesterday and another today  jealous!*

:hug:


----------



## odd_socks

* thanx girls, its hard isnt it  im happy for them but sooo green *


----------



## 0203

is trying to keep quiet and not talk to my OH about getting engaged/married and having babies but is actually going to explode soon :brat:


----------



## odd_socks

*annoyed i couldnt see my OH today  *


----------



## babyb54

odd_socks said:


> *annoyed i couldnt see my OH today  *

:hugs: :hugs:


----------



## odd_socks

babyb54 said:


> odd_socks said:
> 
> 
> *annoyed i couldnt see my OH today  *
> 
> :hugs: :hugs:Click to expand...


*thanx hon   just annoyed me, wont see him this weekend now *


----------



## MackMomma8

Feels like shit after last night. :(


----------



## MadamRose

doesnt want to wait until late 2013 early 2014 to ttc feels like im the only one waiting this long :cry:


----------



## hakunamatata

Odd Socks - sorry to hear you won't be seeing OH :hugs:

0203 - I imagine that your patience is wearing thin. Hugs! :hugs:

Hugs also to Mackmomma and Mummytochloe :hugs:

Well I'm switching antidepressants. I know that it's much better to be on nothing at all when you're TTC, but I have tried a couple of times over the last 10 years to not be on any antidepressant medication, and the results were just not good. Basically I cannot get out of bed or stop crying if I don't take medication. When I'm on antidepressants, I'm 99 percent fine. I am a healthy, well-functioning person with good relationships with other people, and I do well in my job. Anyway, I am switching from Paxil (known to cause birth defects) to Prozac (much safer, although there is a SLIGHTLY increased chance of PPHN - persistent pulmonary hypertension of the newborn - 1 or 2 out of 1,000 births). However another link says 1 out of 700 births, but that isn't even an article about Prozac, and it lists other factors that can cause PPHN (Article) PPHN is definitely the worst-case scenario and can be fatal :nope: There are less life-threatening symptoms, such as cases of sleep disturbance and irritability in the baby because of withdrawal from the drug, but the disturbances are very mild and only last 3-5 days. I've been reading up on this forum and other places, and there are MANY women who have taken Prozac have given birth to very healthy babies. I even read the story of one woman who took Prozac during 2 of her 3 pregnancies, and everything was smooth sailing and the babies were fine, and the 1 pregnancy when she DIDN'T take Prozac, the baby was a lot more irritable. Of course I am plagued with the thought "what if my baby is the 1 out of 1,000?" But I'm also reading that depression and anxiety can have an adverse effect on a baby as well. I know this is kind of long for the alternative status thread, but I know we post stuff here when we are worried and stressed, and I just needed to get this out of me. Thanks :flower:


----------



## odd_socks

*  *


----------



## jemsbabyblues

Try not too worry too much, you'd have to be really unlucky to become a victim of those odds. Plus, you're babies are just going to be so much healthier and happier for having a healthy and happy mummy :hugs:


----------



## everdreaming

jemsbabyblues said:


> Try not too worry too much, you'd have to be really unlucky to become a victim of those odds. Plus, you're babies are just going to be so much healthier and happier for having a healthy and happy mummy :hugs:

DITTO.

:hugs: to everyone who needs them tonight!


----------



## MadamRose

has made a long haul wtt thread :haha:


----------



## 0203

Watching a video a friend posted on facebook of his LO has made me very green :(


----------



## jemsbabyblues

I thought I had my broody levels under control but they are getting worse :nope:

Oh and I will take you up on the hug :hugs:


----------



## hakunamatata

DH is SUPER pissy tonight. This is pretty much what he looks like. -----> :hissy: 

Nothing I can really do. :shrug: Think I'll call it an early night and read my book or something. Hate this though. Makes me feel like crap.


----------



## dodgegirl

can't sleep. It's 1:30 am here. Got approved for my house today!! So I have thoughts of what's gonna happen and what I need to do going through my head !!! Hate it, wish I could turn my brain off sometimes...lol I normally don't have a problem sleeping but tonight yes, it sucks ! :dohh: :nope:


----------



## odd_socks

*is feeling very very *


----------



## MadamRose

Wants another baby now


----------



## Twag

aches from head to toe damn Hot Yoga but it felt good at the time lol


----------



## MadamRose

whats hot yoga?


----------



## Twag

it is yoga in 42 degree celsius heat!


----------



## odd_socks

*arrrrrrrrrrghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!*


----------



## MadamRose

sounds very hot and nasty doesnt sound fun


----------



## odd_socks

*is going to explode!!!! *


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

odd_socks said:


> *is going to explode!!!! *

Okay chick? :hugs:


----------



## odd_socks

Mrs Gibbo said:


> odd_socks said:
> 
> 
> *is going to explode!!!! *
> 
> Okay chick? :hugs:Click to expand...


* one word.....men! *


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

odd_socks said:


> Mrs Gibbo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> odd_socks said:
> 
> 
> *is going to explode!!!! *
> 
> Okay chick? :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> * one word.....men! *Click to expand...

Nuff said! :shrug: I wonder how their minds work sometimes... IF they work :haha:


----------



## odd_socks

*i think your right there, they don't think, unless it's about themselve's *


----------



## 0203

Does not feel very supported by my OH right now "oh hunny why don't you just go on your website and talk about it" (he means on here) thanks :cry:


----------



## hakunamatata

HUGS! :hugs:


----------



## 0203

Thank you :hugs: atleast i have you girls!


----------



## odd_socks

* 0203  what is it with men today! *


----------



## MadamRose

i think men are here to p!ss us off today i cooked dinner for me, DH, DD and MIL and then DH left me to do all the washing up on top, and it wasnt a small dinner either i did a full roast and pudding


----------



## odd_socks

* MEN!! they should be in our shoes for one day*


----------



## MadamRose

Yes they really should, i was also trying to feed DD milk at the same tiem as she will only take breast milk


----------



## 0203

Urgh there must be something in the air today! Making all men turn into horrible sulky unsupportive creatures!

I just tried to go and talk to mine, only to find out he is in a mood with me...because i told him that what he said upset me!! WTF :dohh: On a good note...he seems to be taking his mood out on the kitchen and giving it a good clean! 

:hugs: to everyone


----------



## odd_socks

0203 said:


> Urgh there must be something in the air today! Making all men turn into horrible sulky unsupportive creatures!
> 
> I just tried to go and talk to mine, only to find out he is in a mood with me...because i told him that what he said upset me!! WTF :dohh: On a good note...he seems to be taking his mood out on the kitchen and giving it a good clean!
> 
> :hugs: to everyone

:hugs: *exactly the same for me  my OH is in a mood with me b/c Im pissed off with him *


----------



## MadamRose

i wish my Dh would get up and clean the kitchen, :haha: i agree is a full moon due making the men go mad?


----------



## odd_socks

*i think it might be chick  something is in the waters
*


----------



## 0203

mummytochloe said:


> i wish my Dh would get up and clean the kitchen, :haha: i agree is a full moon due making the men go mad?

:haha: silver linings and all that....:haha: 

Hope they are all on their best behaviour tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## MadamRose

And yes lovely silver lining :D
my dh at work from 11am until 10pm (with a 2 hour break but not long enough for him to come home) so wont have to deal with him :haha:


----------



## 0203

ahhh my OH is working a night shift tonight so he will be in bed most of the day! I just hope he is in a better mood when he gets up tomorrow!


----------



## hakunamatata

What is it with grumpy OH's????


----------



## MadamRose

they want to annoy us


----------



## hakunamatata

They need to be spanked. And not in a good way :haha:


----------



## MadamRose

i agree


----------



## geogem

hi ladies, just popping over to see how you are all doing? i see my thread is taking a bashing!! lol - good to know you are all venting away!! 

anyway i hope you are all getting along well and oh's are behaving themselves!! i will keep popping over as I like to check how you are all doing and i will hopefully see some of you in the ttc section soon!


----------



## hakunamatata

Thanks for starting it, this thread helps me keep my sanity :thumbup:


----------



## MadamRose

yes i think it helps alot of us keep our sanity :haha:

man free day until 10pm for me least he cant annoy me until then


----------



## Joyzerelly

is with the wrong man... :(


----------



## MadamRose

Joyzerelly said:


> is with the wrong man... :(

:hugs:


----------



## laylas

What an amazing thread! 

Always thought conception would be an accident--the meaning changes for me when thinking of trying. So now I have left it up to my DH to decide when TTC #1-its just too much pressure...


----------



## odd_socks

*glad i got to see my man today *


----------



## anniepie

Have been through an emotional rollercoaster all in my mind today, worn out, and have eaten such a load of [email protected] today as a consequence... Feel like sh!te


----------



## MackMomma8

:hug: anniepie :hugs:


----------



## odd_socks

* annie*


----------



## babyb54

My DH is so hot and cold.. I'm exhausted from trying to keep up. :(


----------



## odd_socks

babyb54 said:


> My DH is so hot and cold.. I'm exhausted from trying to keep up. :(


*



really what is it with men lately!! *


----------



## MadamRose

:hugs: everyone that needs them

im glad my sister isnt pregnant :haha: she didnt want to be either but thought she was


----------



## odd_socks

*GROUP HUG 


*


----------



## babyb54

It was so bad this weekend I swore off BnB (you see how long that lasted though, of course..haha). 

I'm so tired of fighting over it, of wanting it, of being disappointed by his enthusiasm, of getting my hopes up when he shows interest, of being let down again..... 

I wish I could just stop thinking about babies altogether (hence swearing off BnB).


----------



## anniepie

odd_socks said:


> *GROUP HUG
> 
> 
> *

:hug: Started a group hug "spread the love" thread earlier :D


----------



## odd_socks

babyb54 said:


> It was so bad this weekend I swore off BnB (you see how long that lasted though, of course..haha).
> 
> I'm so tired of fighting over it, of wanting it, of being disappointed by his enthusiasm, of getting my hopes up when he shows interest, of being let down again.....
> 
> I wish I could just stop thinking about babies altogether (hence swearing off BnB).


*Yeah i had a few days off here a few months back, all the baby baby baby thoughts were just too much, and i just ended up frustrated, upset and even more broody, so i had a break from bnb and facebook and basically any social events  
*


----------



## MadamRose

Doesnt feel attractive any more and nothing seems to turn me on either :cry:


----------



## odd_socks

mummytochloe said:


> Doesnt feel attractive any more and nothing seems to turn me on either :cry:

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## MackMomma8

babyb54 said:


> It was so bad this weekend I swore off BnB (you see how long that lasted though, of course..haha).
> 
> I'm so tired of fighting over it, of wanting it, of being disappointed by his enthusiasm, of getting my hopes up when he shows interest, of being let down again.....
> 
> I wish I could just stop thinking about babies altogether (hence swearing off BnB).

:hug: I know how you feel hun. Sometimes it feels like babies are ALL you think about... and your DH NEVER thinks about them! :dohh: Sometimes you really just need to take a step back. I do something 'adult' when I feel like this, like drink a glass (bottle? :wine:) of wine. ANYTHING that isn't baby-related and/or is something I can't do with a kid/while pregnant. 

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## everdreaming

MackMomma8 said:


> babyb54 said:
> 
> 
> It was so bad this weekend I swore off BnB (you see how long that lasted though, of course..haha).
> 
> I'm so tired of fighting over it, of wanting it, of being disappointed by his enthusiasm, of getting my hopes up when he shows interest, of being let down again.....
> 
> I wish I could just stop thinking about babies altogether (hence swearing off BnB).
> 
> :hug: I know how you feel hun. Sometimes it feels like babies are ALL you think about... and your DH NEVER thinks about them! :dohh: Sometimes you really just need to take a step back. I do something 'adult' when I feel like this, like drink a glass (bottle? :wine:) of wine. ANYTHING that isn't baby-related and/or is something I can't do with a kid/while pregnant.
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

I second what Mackmomma8 says, doing baby-unfriendly things reminds me of what I'll miss when I do have pregnancy/LO to think about.

Of course that doesn't last long! :dohh: :hugs:


----------



## babyb54

everdreaming said:


> MackMomma8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babyb54 said:
> 
> 
> It was so bad this weekend I swore off BnB (you see how long that lasted though, of course..haha).
> 
> I'm so tired of fighting over it, of wanting it, of being disappointed by his enthusiasm, of getting my hopes up when he shows interest, of being let down again.....
> 
> I wish I could just stop thinking about babies altogether (hence swearing off BnB).
> 
> :hug: I know how you feel hun. Sometimes it feels like babies are ALL you think about... and your DH NEVER thinks about them! :dohh: Sometimes you really just need to take a step back. I do something 'adult' when I feel like this, like drink a glass (bottle? :wine:) of wine. ANYTHING that isn't baby-related and/or is something I can't do with a kid/while pregnant.
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I second what Mackmomma8 says, doing baby-unfriendly things reminds me of what I'll miss when I do have pregnancy/LO to think about.
> 
> Of course that doesn't last long! :dohh: :hugs:Click to expand...

Hehe, so true. We went out spur of the moment to dinner with some friends last night. We were sitting outside by the lake, I had a daiquiri in hand.. I was thinking, "ah, this is nice...", enjoying the weather and company and appreciating being free enough to have come.... 

...until a woman sat down next to us with the cutest baby girl, and my heart sunk again. :dohh:


----------



## everdreaming

babyb54 said:


> everdreaming said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MackMomma8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babyb54 said:
> 
> 
> It was so bad this weekend I swore off BnB (you see how long that lasted though, of course..haha).
> 
> I'm so tired of fighting over it, of wanting it, of being disappointed by his enthusiasm, of getting my hopes up when he shows interest, of being let down again.....
> 
> I wish I could just stop thinking about babies altogether (hence swearing off BnB).
> 
> :hug: I know how you feel hun. Sometimes it feels like babies are ALL you think about... and your DH NEVER thinks about them! :dohh: Sometimes you really just need to take a step back. I do something 'adult' when I feel like this, like drink a glass (bottle? :wine:) of wine. ANYTHING that isn't baby-related and/or is something I can't do with a kid/while pregnant.
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I second what Mackmomma8 says, doing baby-unfriendly things reminds me of what I'll miss when I do have pregnancy/LO to think about.
> 
> Of course that doesn't last long! :dohh: :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Hehe, so true. We went out spur of the moment to dinner with some friends last night. We were sitting outside by the lake, I had a daiquiri in hand.. I was thinking, "ah, this is nice...", enjoying the weather and company and appreciating being free enough to have come....
> 
> ...until a woman sat down next to us with the cutest baby girl, and my heart sunk again. :dohh:Click to expand...

I do that all the time. At work today I was actually able to go three hours without thinking about babies... Until a patient brought her 6 month old son in with her, and asked me to watch him while she ran to the toilet, so he sat and giggled at me.... :dohh:


----------



## babyb54

everdreaming said:


> I do that all the time. At work today I was actually able to go three hours without thinking about babies... Until a patient brought her 6 month old son in with her, and asked me to watch him while she ran to the toilet, so he sat and giggled at me.... :dohh:

:dohh: :haha:


----------



## MackMomma8

I'd be able to handle all these babies around if they all weren't so damn cute!! :dohh:


----------



## everdreaming

MackMomma8 said:


> I'd be able to handle all these babies around if they all weren't so damn cute!! :dohh:

AGREED.

I'd complain about how cute they are but.... I want one! A cute one! :baby::baby::baby:


----------



## odd_socks

*wants early night*


----------



## Twag

:hug: to all the ladies that need one...... our times will come some soon, some not so soon but we will all get there :hugs:

OMG a baby in the office and I wasn't even feeling that broody today......I am now tho :( arrgrghhhhh


----------



## Mrs_T

Have just changed my ticker to my new, (1 month) later date :cry:


----------



## MrsGruffalo

Mrs_T said:


> Have just changed my ticker to my new, (1 month) later date :cry:

 :hugs:


----------



## twickywabbit

I want a baby right now, dad gummit. Hates WTT. :blush:


----------



## Twag

Mrs_T said:


> Have just changed my ticker to my new, (1 month) later date :cry:

:hugs: I know it doesn't feel like it but 3 months is so close still :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## odd_socks

*dreamt my OH proposed last night, was perfect*


----------



## MackMomma8

Awww, how sweet! Now you just need to tell him EXACTLY how he did it in the dream so he knows what to copy for later on. :haha:


----------



## MadamRose

how sweet odd


----------



## odd_socks

mummytochloe said:


> how sweet odd


*thanks chick  i wish i were to come true, but i dont see him asking any time soon  *


----------



## babyb54

Only TWO more days and a final exam until I'm DONE with this crazy class! 2.5 weeks to cover 3 months of material/assignments is a bit nutty, but I'm :happydance:-ing now that I'm near the other sideeeeee!


----------



## odd_socks

babyb54 said:


> Only TWO more days and a final exam until I'm DONE with this crazy class! 2.5 weeks to cover 3 months of material/assignments is a bit nutty, but I'm :happydance:-ing now that I'm near the other sideeeeee!



:happydance::happydance:


----------



## MackMomma8

babyb54 said:


> Only TWO more days and a final exam until I'm DONE with this crazy class! 2.5 weeks to cover 3 months of material/assignments is a bit nutty, but I'm :happydance:-ing now that I'm near the other sideeeeee!

You's crazy, girl. :wacko: What class?


----------



## babyb54

MackMomma8 said:


> babyb54 said:
> 
> 
> Only TWO more days and a final exam until I'm DONE with this crazy class! 2.5 weeks to cover 3 months of material/assignments is a bit nutty, but I'm :happydance:-ing now that I'm near the other sideeeeee!
> 
> You's crazy, girl. :wacko: What class?Click to expand...

Public speaking. Ergh.


----------



## MackMomma8

Ewwwwwww.... I hated that one. At least you did it quickie-style, imaging having to go through that for 16 weeks!


----------



## babyb54

That's what I figured.. plus the expectations are SO much lower. When the prof gives you weeks to prepare, she expects your delivery to show it.. but since we have ~3 days (less for smaller speeches) to come up with a topic, write our speech, practice, and create a presentation, she's super lenient and understanding. It hasn't been near as bad as I thought it might be.. and this has been WAY better than stressin' for a whole semester! :thumbup:

...Too bad I have 3 more classes to complete before August.


----------



## odd_socks

*bored  OH is at work*


----------



## everdreaming

Is disappointed my OH was _so_ unenthusiastic at the prospect of spending the night together, so I didn't go :( Something is definitely going wrong between us :cry:


----------



## hakunamatata

babyb54 said:


> Only TWO more days and a final exam until I'm DONE with this crazy class! 2.5 weeks to cover 3 months of material/assignments is a bit nutty, but I'm :happydance:-ing now that I'm near the other sideeeeee!

Good luck hon! Yay for almost being done!!



everdreaming said:


> Is disappointed my OH was _so_ unenthusiastic at the prospect of spending the night together, so I didn't go :( Something is definitely going wrong between us :cry:

:hugs:


----------



## hakunamatata

Not too happy that my state was slammed with a tornado today but glad that no one seems to have perished.


----------



## hakunamatata

I take that back - 1 person confirmed dead so far.


----------



## MackMomma8

Holy crap, I haven't turned on the TV yet all day! MORE TORNADOES?? This is getting kind of crazy, that's like almost a dozen news-worthy ones this year. _So far._


----------



## hakunamatata

Yeah it's crazy huh?


----------



## Beffy

everdreaming said:


> Is disappointed my OH was _so_ unenthusiastic at the prospect of spending the night together, so I didn't go :( Something is definitely going wrong between us :cry:

I am so sorry hun :hugs: It's so awful to feel like you're drifting, and not really know how to fix it. Been there! Hope it gets better. :hugs:


Beffy wishes people would keep their annoying opinions to themselves and be nice, but knows that is too much to ask.


----------



## Twag

is so sick of things not going right!!! grrrrrrrrr seriously give us a break!! :(


----------



## MrsGruffalo

Need to stop eating cashew nuts and go tidy the house as the in-laws are coming tomorrow!


----------



## jemsbabyblues

everdreaming said:


> Is disappointed my OH was _so_ unenthusiastic at the prospect of spending the night together, so I didn't go :( Something is definitely going wrong between us :cry:

:( Going to reply to your pm now, hope you're okay! :hugs:


----------



## vaniilla

wants it to be October now :wohoo:


----------



## everdreaming

Twag said:


> is so sick of things not going right!!! grrrrrrrrr seriously give us a break!! :(

:hugs: Me too! :flower:


----------



## Aprilshowers

Woke up with a crink in my neck. Must have been doing acrobatics while sleeping again. :haha:


----------



## everdreaming

:rofl: thanks for giving me the first smile of the day Aprilshowers!


----------



## jemsbabyblues

Would like to move to a less noisy and dodgy area! Love my little flat but I could easily go on a killing spree with all the idiots around us :gun: The alcoholic below us and his 3 noisy dogs are the first to go :haha:


----------



## babyb54

Had an hour and a half convo about babies last night with DH. :cloud9:

The highlight was when he said that lately when he has bad days at work and feels frustrated with life as it is now (he feels rut-y), he spends lots of time looking up about babies and children because he wants "more good in his life" :cloud9: :cloud9: :cloud9:


----------



## Twag

babyb54 said:


> Had an hour and a half convo about babies last night with DH. :cloud9:
> 
> The highlight was when he said that lately when he has bad days at work and feels frustrated with life as it is now (he feels rut-y), he spends lots of time looking up about babies and children because he wants "more good in his life" :cloud9: :cloud9: :cloud9:

Awww baby54 that is so sweet and I think your DH is so ready for you guys to start TTC in the autumn :dance:


----------



## babyb54

Twag said:


> babyb54 said:
> 
> 
> Had an hour and a half convo about babies last night with DH. :cloud9:
> 
> The highlight was when he said that lately when he has bad days at work and feels frustrated with life as it is now (he feels rut-y), he spends lots of time looking up about babies and children because he wants "more good in his life" :cloud9: :cloud9: :cloud9:
> 
> Awww baby54 that is so sweet and I think your DH is so ready for you guys to start TTC in the autumn :dance:Click to expand...

I hope so! I pushed my ticker out to October, figuring that if he decides he wants to try closer to our 1 year then :happydance:, but I'd rather not have my hopes up in case he's not quite ready by then.

It was wonderful hearing him talk that way though! I think he hides that side from me sometimes because he doesn't want to get me too excited... men, geez... :winkwink:


----------



## MackMomma8

babyb54 said:


> Twag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babyb54 said:
> 
> 
> Had an hour and a half convo about babies last night with DH. :cloud9:
> 
> The highlight was when he said that lately when he has bad days at work and feels frustrated with life as it is now (he feels rut-y), he spends lots of time looking up about babies and children because he wants "more good in his life" :cloud9: :cloud9: :cloud9:
> 
> Awww baby54 that is so sweet and I think your DH is so ready for you guys to start TTC in the autumn :dance:Click to expand...
> 
> I hope so! I pushed my ticker out to October, figuring that if he decides he wants to try closer to our 1 year then :happydance:, but I'd rather not have my hopes up in case he's not quite ready by then.
> 
> It was wonderful hearing him talk that way though! I think he hides that side from me sometimes because he doesn't want to get me too excited... men, geez... :winkwink:Click to expand...

:wohoo:

See??? WE CAN TOTALLY BE BUMP BUDDIES!!!! :yipee:


----------



## RileysMommy

Amanda hates that she is only 2 dpo and has a sharp pain on her right side since o day on the 31st off and on and woke up this morning with the worst headache. This 2ww is sure to kill me. Any suggestions to make it go by quicker?lmbo. What do you ladies think about the pain and headache. BTW I never have headaches ever.


----------



## Twag

RileysMommy said:


> Amanda hates that she is only 2 dpo and has a sharp pain on her right side since o day on the 31st off and on and woke up this morning with the worst headache. This 2ww is sure to kill me. Any suggestions to make it go by quicker?lmbo. What do you ladies think about the pain and headache. BTW I never have headaches ever.

Sorry I don't know I have never had the pleasure of being pregnant but good luck I hope you get your :BFP:

:dust:


----------



## babyb54

MackMomma8 said:


> babyb54 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babyb54 said:
> 
> 
> Had an hour and a half convo about babies last night with DH. :cloud9:
> 
> The highlight was when he said that lately when he has bad days at work and feels frustrated with life as it is now (he feels rut-y), he spends lots of time looking up about babies and children because he wants "more good in his life" :cloud9: :cloud9: :cloud9:
> 
> Awww baby54 that is so sweet and I think your DH is so ready for you guys to start TTC in the autumn :dance:Click to expand...
> 
> I hope so! I pushed my ticker out to October, figuring that if he decides he wants to try closer to our 1 year then :happydance:, but I'd rather not have my hopes up in case he's not quite ready by then.
> 
> It was wonderful hearing him talk that way though! I think he hides that side from me sometimes because he doesn't want to get me too excited... men, geez... :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> :wohoo:
> 
> See??? WE CAN TOTALLY BE BUMP BUDDIES!!!! :yipee:Click to expand...

:wohoo:


----------



## odd_socks

*and here comes the hayfever *


----------



## MadamRose

doesnt seem to be very loved only 2 people following my WTT journal :cry:


----------



## odd_socks

*loves that my OH spoke about babies tonight without me bringing it up *


----------



## MadamRose

yay odd :D


----------



## 0203

has only just finished making my sisters birthday cake and now is very ready for bed!


----------



## MackMomma8

This might even be TMI for this thread, so spoiler tags it is!


Spoiler
I just went to the bathroom and when I wiped the paper was FULL of EWCM (tinged with blood, but it almost always is, I wonder if that's ok?), plus I got a huge temp dip this morning - which means I'm o-ing today! :cry: One more missed eggy... :sad2: I want to tell DH about it so badly, but let's seriously think about how that conversation would go:

Me: Honey, you wouldn't believe the EWCM I had today! 
DH: Um, okay...
Me: That means I'm fertile today and tomorrow... if we :sex:, it's totally possible we could make a :baby:!! 
DH: Uhh... um...oh...well.... *as he runs off to count how many condoms he has left*

Click at your own risk! :haha:


----------



## hakunamatata

Nothing makes me want to click on something more than a spoiler tag!

Maybe skip the convo and wear something black and lacy??? :rofl:


----------



## hakunamatata

Oh and poke holes in the condoms. A little sabotage to the BC.


----------



## MadamRose

hakunamatata said:


> Oh and poke holes in the condoms. A little sabotage to the BC.

I wanted to do this, or put my pill dow the sink sayign i taking it :haha:


----------



## i want it all

wants a baby


----------



## Beffy

Guys...anyone help? I'll spoiler because it's a little icky, but it's about being pregnant/implantation, so anyone who knows about that read!

Spoiler
My period is about a week or so away, and I'm having light brown discharge and slight cramping. What does this mean?! Anyone know? Also if you haven't read my journal, I had sex while on birth control, but right after taking antibiotics... so I'm confused! Is this a sign of pregnancy?!


----------



## babyb54

odd_socks said:


> *loves that my OH spoke about babies tonight without me bringing it up *

:happydance: don't you love it!



MackMomma8 said:


> This might even be TMI for this thread, so spoiler tags it is!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> I just went to the bathroom and when I wiped the paper was FULL of EWCM (tinged with blood, but it almost always is, I wonder if that's ok?), plus I got a huge temp dip this morning - which means I'm o-ing today! :cry: One more missed eggy... :sad2: I want to tell DH about it so badly, but let's seriously think about how that conversation would go:
> 
> Me: Honey, you wouldn't believe the EWCM I had today!
> DH: Um, okay...
> Me: That means I'm fertile today and tomorrow... if we :sex:, it's totally possible we could make a :baby:!!
> DH: Uhh... um...oh...well.... *as he runs off to count how many condoms he has left*
> 
> Click at your own risk! :haha:

Yah, skip the convo and turn up the sexy! With your new do it shouldn't be hard... ;)



hakunamatata said:


> Oh and poke holes in the condoms. A little sabotage to the BC.

It's bad that I've actually wanted to do this, isn't it? :haha: I can't tell you how many times I've kicked myself for being honest with DH when I went off BC! hahaha... just kidding...mostly. ;)


----------



## Twag

LOVES that it is sunny today :yipee:


----------



## Twag

oh and OMG I WANT TO TTC NOW (shouting) :tantrum:


----------



## odd_socks

*wishes this headache ive had for two days would P155 0FF!!!! *


----------



## pixie23

wants to be preggo!


----------



## babyb54

Ditto pixie23 and Twag! I would looove if time could speed up a bit!!


----------



## MackMomma8

Amen, sistahs! And that goes for the rest of the afternoon, not just for TTC! :haha:


----------



## babyb54

MackMomma8 said:


> Amen, sistahs! And that goes for the rest of the afternoon, not just for TTC! :haha:

But :wohoo: for Friday!


----------



## everdreaming

I agree, I wants TTC & Preggo :brat:


----------



## MadamRose

is off to london tomorrow


----------



## odd_socks

*is watching britains got talent....of lack of *


----------



## everdreaming

odd_socks said:


> *is watching britains got talent....of lack of *

:rofl: so true! And the only talented ones - those two guy dancers - aren't even flipping English!


----------



## MadamRose

did the nursery ryhme man et through yesterday i missed the results :dohh:


----------



## MackMomma8

everdreaming said:


> odd_socks said:
> 
> 
> *is watching britains got talent....of lack of *
> 
> :rofl: so true! And the only talented ones - those two guy dancers - aren't even flipping English!Click to expand...

Hehe I LOVE America's Got Talent!!! Nothing too spectacular yet so far, but I have my hopes up!!


----------



## odd_socks

everdreaming said:


> odd_socks said:
> 
> 
> *is watching britains got talent....of lack of *
> 
> :rofl: so true! And the only talented ones - those two guy dancers - aren't even flipping English!Click to expand...


* typical aint it 


i love steven hall last night   so funny! *


----------



## odd_socks

*hates it when i realise im really the only one of my friends that isnt a mother *


----------



## StormyClouds

everyones having baby girls, i want another baby :(


----------



## hakunamatata

Sick of life being all work and no play. Wish I felt sexy again.


----------



## odd_socks

hakunamatata said:


> Sick of life being all work and no play. Wish I felt sexy again.



*


i wish i felt sexy again too *


----------



## hakunamatata

We need to bring sexy back. Like the song lol. Hugs to you too, chick! I hope u don't have to wait much longer for TTC.


----------



## odd_socks

hakunamatata said:


> We need to bring sexy back. Like the song lol. Hugs to you too, chick! I hope u don't have to wait much longer for TTC.

*i hope not too chick and yes we do bringing sexy back  *


----------



## everdreaming

odd_socks said:


> hakunamatata said:
> 
> 
> Sick of life being all work and no play. Wish I felt sexy again.
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> i wish i felt sexy again too *Click to expand...


:dohh: Me too!! :hugs: Can I join in bringing sexy back :winkwink: ??


----------



## odd_socks

everdreaming said:


> odd_socks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hakunamatata said:
> 
> 
> Sick of life being all work and no play. Wish I felt sexy again.
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> i wish i felt sexy again too *Click to expand...
> 
> 
> :dohh: Me too!! :hugs: Can I join in bringing sexy back :winkwink: ??Click to expand...


*of course chick *


----------



## Mrs_T

Went to visit my pregnant friend today to see her finished nursery- it looked absolutely gorgeous but ... almost exactly how I'd planned to have ours when the time comes- same colour walls and the exact same furniture I'd picked out! Feel a bit jealous on reflection, which then makes me feel guilty!


----------



## Joyzerelly

StormyClouds said:


> everyones having baby girls, i want another baby :(

I want a baby girl... I wonder if I ever will.


----------



## odd_socks

Joyzerelly said:


> StormyClouds said:
> 
> 
> everyones having baby girls, i want another baby :(
> 
> I want a baby girl... I wonder if I ever will.Click to expand...


*dont worry girls my mum never thought she'd get a girl after having my brothers, 6 years later i came along *


----------



## MackMomma8

https://www.areyouabeauty.com/wp-content/uploads/Justin%20Timberlake.jpg


----------



## odd_socks

*wit whoooo MR JT  *


----------



## 0203

Has had a great weekend camping with lots of family, friends and my amazing OH, but seeing OH playing with all the little kids and looking after my little sister has made me a little bit extra broody!


----------



## odd_socks

*really doesn't think my OH will EVER be ready for ttc *


----------



## 0203

odd_socks said:


> *really doesn't think my OH will EVER be ready for ttc *

:hugs: i hope he comes round soon! :flower:


----------



## odd_socks

0203 said:


> odd_socks said:
> 
> 
> *really doesn't think my OH will EVER be ready for ttc *
> 
> :hugs: i hope he comes round soon! :flower:Click to expand...


* thanks  me too *


----------



## Scarlett13

Scarlett is really over people seeing her swollen belly & asking if she's preggo. Nope, it's endometriosis, but thanks for both pointing out that I look fat AND that I'm not pregnant and may never be.


----------



## odd_socks

Scarlett13 said:


> Scarlett is really over people seeing her swollen belly & asking if she's preggo. Nope, it's endometriosis, but thanks for both pointing out that I look fat AND that I'm not pregnant and may never be.

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## opticalillus5

Opti has MAJOR bump envy... and is uber confused as she actually has a baby so doesn't know why... will she always feel like this when she isn't knocked up? And will this lead to 50 babies??? What happens when she can't have more babies??? 

Or... In short... 

Opti laughed when OH said he would never understand women, as she doesn't even understand herself.


----------



## opticalillus5

:hugs: Oddsocks & scarlett :hugs:


----------



## Beffy

I am incredibly anxious...about my job at McDonald's. I am so afraid of messing up that it is not funny, and all I'm doing is working at freaking McDonalds...'

What the hell am I gonna be like when I have people's lives in my hands?! I'm too much a perfectionist for this AHHHH

Yes I am slightly freaking out.


----------



## odd_socks

*MEN!! *


----------



## Scarlett13

odd_socks said:


> *MEN!! *

Bless your heart!!! They can be a huge pain in the butt thats for sure! *big hugs*


----------



## babyb54

Me and hubs have been married 10 months today! Our 1 year is right around the corner.. and hopefully that means so is TTC! :)


----------



## odd_socks

*seriously sick and tired of waiting  if only the OH saw it from my point of view *


----------



## odd_socks

*another friend announced shes expecting *


----------



## MackMomma8

:hugs:odd socks:hugs:


----------



## odd_socks

MackMomma8 said:


> :hugs:odd socks:hugs:


*thanks chick, isnt my week is it?  *


----------



## MackMomma8

:wine: <--- for you, in gallons (litres?) :haha:


----------



## odd_socks

* yes please *


----------



## BabyMaybe917

is glad the countdown to TTC is getting closer.


----------



## babyb54

:wohoo: for being done with that crazy Maymester class!!!


----------



## mikaylasmommy

Kassi just lost another baby. 2 babies in the span of 13 months. My heart is broken. :cry:


----------



## babyb54

mikaylasmommy said:


> Kassi just lost another baby. 2 babies in the span of 13 months. My heart is broken. :cry:

I'm so so sorry. :( :(


----------



## pixie23

mikaylasmommy said:



> Kassi just lost another baby. 2 babies in the span of 13 months. My heart is broken. :cry:

sorry for your loss


----------



## iHeartbaby#1

mikaylasmommy said:


> Kassi just lost another baby. 2 babies in the span of 13 months. My heart is broken. :cry:

:hugs: I'm so sorry! I can't even imagine how hard that must be :(


----------



## LakensMommy11

wishes we could hurry up and get out of this cracker box home so we could start TTC!!! 

and...mikaylasmommy - i'm so sorry...hugs and hugs to you...bless your heart


----------



## MadamRose

mikaylasmommy said:


> Kassi just lost another baby. 2 babies in the span of 13 months. My heart is broken. :cry:

Im so so sorry hun and floaty :kiss: to your angels


----------



## MadamRose

Still cant beleive i bumped into DAWN FRENCH in London on my birthday


----------



## Scarlett13

I'm so sorry Kassi :-(


----------



## jemsbabyblues

I'm sorry for your losses :(


----------



## MackMomma8

Kassi - :hug: I'm sorry for your loss, we're here for you, whatever you need. :hugs:

Kira feels absolutely stupid for forgetting to drop off the deposit at the bank yesteday, because now her account is overdrawn!! :growlmad:


----------



## odd_socks

mikaylasmommy said:


> Kassi just lost another baby. 2 babies in the span of 13 months. My heart is broken. :cry:




* so sorry hon *


----------



## Beffy

I'm so so sorry Kassi :( :hugs:


----------



## 0203

:hugs: Kassi :hugs: so sorry for your loss 

Feels awful and just wants to crawl into bed :cry:


----------



## MadamRose

:hugs: 0203 come and rant in our thread if you need seems to be a rant thread today


----------



## odd_socks

* finding waiting so difficult  cute babies, and toddlers everywhere  *


----------



## Beffy

Hates herself for being so fat and for not making herself work harder at fixing it :(


----------



## odd_socks

Beffy said:


> Hates herself for being so fat and for not making herself work harder at fixing it :(


*dont beat urself up  ur beautiful no matter what size u are, losing weight isnt easy but ull get there  *


----------



## everdreaming

odd_socks said:


> Beffy said:
> 
> 
> Hates herself for being so fat and for not making herself work harder at fixing it :(
> 
> 
> *dont beat urself up  ur beautiful no matter what size u are, losing weight isnt easy but ull get there  *Click to expand...

^ wss. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## 0203

mummytochloe said:


> :hugs: 0203 come and rant in our thread if you need seems to be a rant thread today

Thanks, I did just have a bit of a moan on my journal :haha:

Think everyone needs a good hug today :hug:


----------



## MadamRose

Glad you had a rant :D

Advice ladies should i take a test. Me and DH have had :sex: say 5 or 6 times since having our daughter, all of which i woudl say are within like 2 months well i haven't have a period in what must be about 2months other than 3 or 4 hours of bleeding about 1 and 1/2 months ago. Evertime we dont stuff we used comdoms and we dont think they have spilt what should i do or could it be breastfeeding?

ETA i have been needing to pee alot more recently DH said i could have water infection but it doesnt hurt to pee


----------



## odd_socks

*it could be breast feeding yeah, my SIL had the same problem, and carried on for months.....as for the peeing more, its possible to have an infection without it hurting, TMI but does it smell or orange (sorry) sometimes thats a sign too*


----------



## MadamRose

^ im hoping its breastfeeding its jsut strange as before my laswt period was bleddign like every 2-3weeks and no pee is no diffrent to normal other than more often :dohh:


----------



## odd_socks

mummytochloe said:


> ^ im hoping its breastfeeding its jsut strange as before my laswt period was bleddign like every 2-3weeks and no pee is no diffrent to normal other than more often :dohh:

:hugs: *maybe visit the doctor? just to check everything?*


----------



## MadamRose

yes i think i may do so then they can do both tests :haha:


----------



## odd_socks

* good idea  *


----------



## MadamRose

in a way i wish it would be psitive but i so doubt it will, thats why in a way it seems pointless as knowing my luck POAS will make me more broody


----------



## anniepie

is so bored with work today, so reading lots of pregnancy websites... and eeek...my spare room furniture has just arrived....bought with babies in mind :D


----------



## MadamRose

Manged to get a doc appointment for 3pm, on the otehr hand im having a few craps so maybe AF :witch: is on her way


----------



## lilfrog01

<~~~~ really just wants to shout I HOPE I'M SICK BECAUSE OF A BFP!! but still have a week to wait and not feeling it at the moment.. *sigh*


----------



## everdreaming

Yet again (fourth month running) I wish AF was late because I was pregnant, not just because my body is _still_ broken in some way.


----------



## odd_socks

:muaha::ignore:](*,)*Up and Down with PMS *


----------



## MackMomma8

:hug: You seriously have the worst :af:!


----------



## BabyMaybe917

is pretty excited to see an e-mail saying my order has shipped from early-pregnancy-tests.com :) I ordererd 50 OPK's and 15 tests in a bundle. TTC is a couple months away but hopefully I can use the OPK's to get my cycle figured out!!!


----------



## odd_socks

MackMomma8 said:


> :hug: You seriously have the worst :af:!


* thanks chick, i do yeah  she hasnt even arrived yet either *


----------



## Scarlett13

Scarlett is pms-ing like whoa...DH may not survive! I feel for you Odd_Socks!! <3


----------



## babyb54

DH wants to go to Europe.
Now he's decided he wants to go with LO, when s/he is ~3 mo.
Best friend and her DH and LO are going next August.
....I think I have a good case to petition for us to start trying on our anni after all. :winkwink:


----------



## odd_socks

Scarlett13 said:


> Scarlett is pms-ing like whoa...DH may not survive! I feel for you Odd_Socks!! <3


* my OH is lucky hes working tonight   feel better soon *


----------



## Scarlett13

Thanks you too!!


----------



## Raincloud

Dear friend from high school: Your baby is cute, but you are a horrible parent. Why would you think they would let you take her home from the hospital without a CAR SEAT?


----------



## hakunamatata

odd_socks said:


> :muaha::ignore:](*,)*Up and Down with PMS *

I feel your pain girly, I think I might have super short cycles which translates into PMS every TWO WEEKS!! :wacko:


----------



## hakunamatata

odd_socks said:


> Scarlett13 said:
> 
> 
> Scarlett is pms-ing like whoa...DH may not survive! I feel for you Odd_Socks!! <3
> 
> 
> * my OH is lucky hes working tonight   feel better soon *Click to expand...

Mine was out of my hair tonight :thumbup:


----------



## jemsbabyblues

I just realised that I haven't shaved my legs for 2 weeks... :shock:


----------



## 0203

Wishes her brother would come to his senses and dump his good for nothing skank of a girlfriend!!


----------



## babyb54

jemsbabyblues said:


> I just realised that I haven't shaved my legs for 2 weeks... :shock:

:shock:

hehe! :)


----------



## babyb54

Wishes my DH would stop teasing me by insinuating that our August vaycay would be a good time to start TTC, but when pressed to say yay or nay, answers, "I'm too afraid to say yes." :dohh:

Doesn't he know it's really hard to keep my hopes low even if he hasn't committed to it?!


----------



## MackMomma8

I have 2 today:

1- Kira is reporting her landlord to the city, because her grass hasn't been mowed in almost a month. :growlmad:

2 - Kira just got an odd sharp pain down low.... low low.... it only lasted a short time and then faded. Probably nothing, but I can't help but think "implantation!!!!" only because I'm 7dpo.


----------



## Kians_Mummy

Courtney is sick of people asking when the next baby coming along! I wish I could say we're trying but got another 2 and a half years :(


----------



## odd_socks

*Wants my OH here with me all the time *


----------



## pixie23

I should have known better, when I found out I am allergic to casein (dairy) yesterday I shouldn't have had one last meal filled with my favorite dairy foods. All this stomach pain can be a lasting reminder what I am gaining when I give up the dairy. Hopefully I will remember last night and this morning when I ever think to sneak something I am no longer allowed to have.


----------



## odd_socks

pixie23 said:


> I should have known better, when I found out I am allergic to casein (dairy) yesterday I shouldn't have had one last meal filled with my favorite dairy foods. All this stomach pain can be a lasting reminder what I am gaining when I give up the dairy. Hopefully I will remember last night and this morning when I ever think to sneak something I am no longer allowed to have.


:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## babyb54

Just bought my first bottle of prenatals. :happydance: Small, silly step, but it still makes me :wohoo: inside. 

Can't wait to see DH's face when they arrive. :winkwink:


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

babyb54 said:


> Just bought my first bottle of prenatals. :happydance: Small, silly step, but it still makes me :wohoo: inside.
> 
> Can't wait to see DH's face when they arrive. :winkwink:

I bought a years worth a week ago, DH just looked at me and said "You'll rattle!"


----------



## babyb54

Mrs Gibbo said:


> babyb54 said:
> 
> 
> Just bought my first bottle of prenatals. :happydance: Small, silly step, but it still makes me :wohoo: inside.
> 
> Can't wait to see DH's face when they arrive. :winkwink:
> 
> I bought a years worth a week ago, DH just looked at me and said "You'll rattle!"Click to expand...

:rofl:

I'd planned to wait until closer to TTC, but DH seems to flip flop all the time about when he wants to. Lately he says that this fall would be good (though our 110% committed date is February), but sometimes that means August, other times that means October... I don't want him to spring it on me for August and have me wanting to wait because I don't feel prepared.. so I finally figured, what the heck.. I'll just start now and whenever he decides is good by me. 

Though I just know he's going to assume prenatal = TTC and freak out a little that maybe I've just bumped us up even sooner! :rofl:


----------



## MackMomma8

I've taken a prenatal as my daily multivitamin for years. When I can be bothered to remember, anyhow. :haha: They aren't just for preggers! (or those trying to get preggers!) I was actually told by my OBGYN that they are the best vitamin you can take daily if you are of "child-bearing age".


----------



## LunaRose

We're buying a 3 bedroom house! Goodbye, one bedroom flat .. Hello, more space and room for another baby :happydance:


----------



## MackMomma8

That's awesome news, LunaRose!! :happydance:


----------



## babyb54

MackMomma8 said:


> I've taken a prenatal as my daily multivitamin for years. When I can be bothered to remember, anyhow. :haha: They aren't just for preggers! (or those trying to get preggers!) I was actually told by my OBGYN that they are the best vitamin you can take daily if you are of "child-bearing age".

I've read mixed advice on taking a prenatal as a multivit. Some say yes, some say no. But I surely doubt it does any harm, moreso might just be unnecessary. 

But either way, my DH will associate prenatal with TTC/pregnant, so his reaction should be fun. :winkwink:



LunaRose said:


> We're buying a 3 bedroom house! Goodbye, one bedroom flat .. Hello, more space and room for another baby :happydance:

:wohoo: Congrats!


----------



## Beffy

:happydance: Congrats Luna! 

I've heard you can take prenatals if you want better nails/hair, I think? Not really sure. :blush: I don't take them, but I wanna get a bottle now just to see my OH's face when I pull them out in front of him :rofl: BabyB, you should totally hide a camera somewhere and record his face for us. :rofl:


----------



## i want it all

Claire has only 143 days to go! And it can't come soon enough! 

or

Claire is very happy with her 28 day cycle again! Could this be normality returning?


----------



## Beffy

Wishes she could stop crying about missing her OH.... :(


----------



## MadamRose

Has had the implant done so she cant forget her pill anymore. So defnightly no babys for 2and 1/2 years :cry:


----------



## 0203

and the pregnancy announcements on FB just keep on coming, happy for them but still a little :cry:


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

0203 said:


> and the pregnancy announcements on FB just keep on coming, happy for them but still a little :cry:

:hugs:


----------



## anniepie

Can not wait for when the time comes to tell my boss I'm pregnant and will (hopefully) be taking a year's maternity leave (?plus any annual leave I've saved up)...mwah ha ha ha *evil laugh*


----------



## MackMomma8

OMFG, I just want to be PREGNANT already, Goddammitt!!!! 

Seeing a :bfn: just made it worse. :cry:


----------



## odd_socks

MackMomma8 said:


> OMFG, I just want to be PREGNANT already, Goddammitt!!!!
> 
> Seeing a :bfn: just made it worse. :cry:


:hugs::hugs::hugs:

*Oddy is sick of cramps  *


----------



## MadamRose

my BIL and dad to 3 of my nephews and my neice is in hospital with an englarged heart which can lead to SDS (sudden death syndrome ) :cry: he having loads more tests to see if they can find cause and may have to have surgery to fit a pacemaker but we wont know until rest of tests are done.


----------



## Beffy

I just have to say that I LOVE this commercial, and that it made me tear up a little the first time I saw it. :blush:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OxbRdxbBROI


----------



## pixie23

I love that commercial too! I have to watch it everytime it comes on the TV!


----------



## odd_socks

*wishes AF week was over *


----------



## jemsbabyblues

Hayfever :cry:


----------



## odd_socks

jemsbabyblues said:


> Hayfever :cry:

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## jemsbabyblues

Thanks :hugs: OH is making a curry for us though so I'm hoping all of the pollen particles will be run out by the spicy food :haha:

Hope your AF goes away soon, I remember you saying that yours are quite bad :hugs:


----------



## odd_socks

jemsbabyblues said:


> Thanks :hugs: OH is making a curry for us though so I'm hoping all of the pollen particles will be run out by the spicy food :haha:
> 
> Hope your AF goes away soon, I remember you saying that yours are quite bad :hugs:

*thank you *


----------



## babyb54

DH has promised that by next weekend he'll say one way or another for TTC over our anni trip in August. :shock: FX!!!


----------



## odd_socks

*PMA PMA PMA 


Wants to be pregnant soooo badly  *


----------



## everdreaming

odd_socks said:


> *PMA PMA PMA
> 
> 
> Wants to be pregnant soooo badly  *

Me too :brat:

Fingers Crossed babyb54!!


----------



## Joyzerelly

just had sex for the first time in 13 months...:blush:


----------



## Beffy

Has lost another 3 pounds! :happydance: Even though I haven't been dieting or exercising.. :haha: Probably from all the standing up at work though. And the not eating during my lunch break because I don't have any money. :blush:


----------



## hakunamatata

Beffy said:


> Has lost another 3 pounds! :happydance: Even though I haven't been dieting or exercising.. :haha: Probably from all the standing up at work though. And the not eating during my lunch break because I don't have any money. :blush:

You go girl!! Congrats!!



Joyzerelly said:


> just had sex for the first time in 13 months...:blush:

Woot woot! :sex:



jemsbabyblues said:


> Hayfever :cry:

Aw that sucks!! I've had wicked allergies lately myself.



babyb54 said:


> DH has promised that by next weekend he'll say one way or another for TTC over our anni trip in August. :shock: FX!!!

FX for ya hon, sounds very promising!!!



odd_socks said:


> *PMA PMA PMA
> 
> 
> Wants to be pregnant soooo badly  *

Me too chickie!!


----------



## Webbykinskt

feels like a cold is coming... wish I was having morning sickness instead :(


----------



## hakunamatata

Webbykinskt said:


> feels like a cold is coming... wish I was having morning sickness instead :(

Oooh hope your cold doesn't last too long!


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

Mrs Gibbo doesn't want to wish her time away but wishes it was December already :(


----------



## 0203

Saw a shooting star last night and made a wish :) FXd it will come true :haha:


----------



## Beffy

Wonders why her OH has to pick the 15 minutes before she has to go to work to talk about his problems, thus making her feel bad about going to work...


----------



## odd_socks

Beffy said:


> Wonders why her OH has to pick the 15 minutes before she has to go to work to talk about his problems, thus making her feel bad about going to work...


*typical man thing that is chick 



Wants our baby now! *


----------



## cowboys angel

is wondering, if we were ttc right now, would a baby have been started when OH came home last night and carried me to the bedroom and rocked my world? :haha:


----------



## 0203

is fed up of waiting for EVERYTHING!!!


----------



## odd_socks

0203 said:


> is fed up of waiting for EVERYTHING!!!


*AMEN to that chick, im completely the same  it sucks *


----------



## everdreaming

odd_socks said:


> 0203 said:
> 
> 
> is fed up of waiting for EVERYTHING!!!
> 
> 
> *AMEN to that chick, im completely the same  it sucks *Click to expand...

You say it girlies. :thumbup: me too.


----------



## odd_socks

* sucks big time *


----------



## MadamRose

I WANT BABIES :brat: :brat: :brat: :brat:


----------



## odd_socks

*i hear u chick *


----------



## i want it all

has raided my drunken husbands wallet and is going shopping tomorrow! He'll just htink he spent all his money on beer! Ha ha ha ha!


----------



## MadamRose

^ like this do you fancy sharing?


I WANT TWINS


----------



## i want it all

It's not that much, but enough to buy dd an outfit! And me a bar of chocolate!


----------



## cowboys angel

mummytochloe said:


> ^ like this do you fancy sharing?
> 
> 
> I want twins

me too


----------



## babyb54

I am soooo ready to start TTC. Everywhere I turn there are more babies! :brat: Trying so hard to keep myself distracted this week; hoping that DH has good news for me next weekend regarding us trying in August. FX FX FX!!


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

I'm very proud of myself, only 1 cigarette yesterday and 1 today!


----------



## cowboys angel

Mrs Gibbo said:


> I'm very proud of myself, only 1 cigarette yesterday and 1 today!

good for you!


----------



## babyb54

Mrs Gibbo said:


> I'm very proud of myself, only 1 cigarette yesterday and 1 today!

Well done!!


----------



## hakunamatata

Seriously doubting my ability to be a future full-time working mom. Wishing I could be a future SAHM. So unbelievably frustrated. Apparently this won't be the life for me. Thank you, hubby, for making me work my ass off until I'm dead.


----------



## babyb54

Listening to DH play guitar to a song (that he picked and played!) about fishing with your daughter (_I'm lost in her there holdin that pink rod and reel...I say 'Daddy loves you, baby' one more time..._) = :cloud9: :cloud9: :cloud9:

PS: Yes, we live in South Carolina and we sit around outside enjoying the weather, listening to country music while the boys strum their guitars.. and we're not ashamed! :haha:


----------



## bartlettpear

Really? This time next year we will STILL *not* be TTC.


----------



## babyb54

bartlettpear said:


> Really? This time next year we will STILL *not* be TTC.

:( :( Why not?

:hugs:


----------



## anniepie

wishes the screaming baby that kept me up ALL last night was mine and not my neighbour's... I'm sure it won't be quite so bad having these sleepless nights I'm experiencing when I also get the smiles and cuddles....


----------



## MadamRose

My baby is growing up too quick and i wont have another for 3 years at least :cry:


----------



## odd_socks

*snack-a-jacks are my best friend *


----------



## MackMomma8

wishes today was over, already. DH and I need some R&R time tonight. :cry:


----------



## odd_socks

MackMomma8 said:


> wishes today was over, already. DH and I need some R&R time tonight. :cry:

:hugs:


----------



## MackMomma8

OMG ARE YOU SERIOUS??? 
 
Long-time friend and co-worker (who's baby is 11 mos today!) was just bragging to me about how drunk she got Sat night, and how I'd "be so proud of her, she drank more than you (I) ever did!!" Didn't puke or pass out - gee, I'm so _proud._ :growlmad:

I just want to be left alone today!!


----------



## odd_socks

MackMomma8 said:


> OMG ARE YOU SERIOUS???
> 
> Long-time friend and co-worker (who's baby is 11 mos today!) was just bragging to me about how drunk she got Sat night, and how I'd "be so proud of her, she drank more than you (I) ever did!!" Didn't puke or pass out - gee, I'm so _proud._ :growlmad:
> 
> I just want to be left alone today!!


*Ive never understood how thats anything to be proud of to be honest *


----------



## MackMomma8

Plus, this girl is the one who used to think girls who drank were 'trashy'. :growlmad:


----------



## odd_socks

**


----------



## MadamRose

wishes she could convince DH to have 3 days ttc before implant starts to wrok, then if i get pregnant its fait :haha:


----------



## hakunamatata

I'm so beyond freaking pissed at both DH and my job.


----------



## cowboys angel

odd_socks said:


> MackMomma8 said:
> 
> 
> OMG ARE YOU SERIOUS???
> 
> Long-time friend and co-worker (who's baby is 11 mos today!) was just bragging to me about how drunk she got Sat night, and how I'd "be so proud of her, she drank more than you (I) ever did!!" Didn't puke or pass out - gee, I'm so _proud._ :growlmad:
> 
> I just want to be left alone today!!
> 
> 
> *Ive never understood how thats anything to be proud of to be honest *Click to expand...

I see nothing wrong with *drinking* even when you have a baby....but *getting completely drunk AND bragging* about it on the other hand......:growlmad::growlmad:



hakunamatata said:


> I'm so beyond freaking pissed at both DH and my job.

Why???? :hugs::hugs:


----------



## MackMomma8

Kira is also thinking that maybe she should tell her DH that we can move our NTNP date back to her birthday, if it'll help stop the fights and make him happy. :cry:


----------



## babyb54

MackMomma8 said:


> Kira is also thinking that maybe she should tell her DH that we can move our NTNP date back to her birthday, if it'll help stop the fights and make him happy. :cry:

Aww, no! This will blow over soon enough. Fights are totally normal - you'll make up and move on and it'll only make you two stronger. Pushing the date back won't do anything but make you miserable (besides, the sooner you get knocked up, the sooner your MIL will STFU). :thumbup:

:hugs:


----------



## MackMomma8

babyb54 said:


> MackMomma8 said:
> 
> 
> Kira is also thinking that maybe she should tell her DH that we can move our NTNP date back to her birthday, if it'll help stop the fights and make him happy. :cry:
> 
> Aww, no! This will blow over soon enough. Fights are totally normal - you'll make up and move on and it'll only make you two stronger. Pushing the date back won't do anything but make you miserable (besides, the sooner you get knocked up, the sooner your MIL will STFU). :thumbup:
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...

Why can't I click the 'thanks' button like 1937842398 times?? :hugs:


----------



## MadamRose

may hide the comdoms and then make dh really want :sex:


----------



## cowboys angel

mummytochloe said:


> may hide the comdoms and then make dh really want :sex:

HAHAHA! Make sure you be on top so he can't panic and pull out! :haha::haha:


----------



## MadamRose

I dont think he would TBH he keeps saying he wants another now. My implant will kick in in 3 days, so i thought surely if i DTD now and got pregnant it would be fait?


----------



## MackMomma8

cowboys angel said:


> mummytochloe said:
> 
> 
> may hide the comdoms and then make dh really want :sex:
> 
> HAHAHA! Make sure you be on top so he can't panic and pull out! :haha::haha:Click to expand...

You girls are cracking me up and providing me with much needed :rofl: today. :hugs:


----------



## MadamRose

MackMomma8 said:


> cowboys angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummytochloe said:
> 
> 
> may hide the comdoms and then make dh really want :sex:
> 
> HAHAHA! Make sure you be on top so he can't panic and pull out! :haha::haha:Click to expand...
> 
> You girls are cracking me up and providing me with much needed :rofl: today. :hugs:Click to expand...

Good i aim to please :thumbup: . Or maybe i could prick the comdoms :haha:


----------



## cowboys angel

mummytochloe said:


> MackMomma8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cowboys angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummytochloe said:
> 
> 
> may hide the comdoms and then make dh really want :sex:
> 
> HAHAHA! Make sure you be on top so he can't panic and pull out! :haha::haha:Click to expand...
> 
> You girls are cracking me up and providing me with much needed :rofl: today. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Good i aim to please :thumbup: . Or maybe i could prick the comdoms :haha:Click to expand...

As to fate comment, makes sense to me. 

Pricking the condoms, that would work too!


----------



## MadamRose

^^ yes but only until thursdya and i havent have a AF in like 2months so i very much doubt i would get preggo anyway unless im magically preggo already but have 2 negative tests :haha:


----------



## cowboys angel

:haha: Well, go for it then. Sex is more enjoyable without condoms.


----------



## 0203

Cannot stop thinking about babies!


----------



## MadamRose

Very true now to see if i can convince dh :haha: ill tell him its fate if i get preggo in 3 days


----------



## odd_socks

*put the condom on with ur teeth and blame it on ur teeth splitting it 




here comes the pain *


----------



## MadamRose

never thought of that odd please stop giving me ideas or will be doing :dohh:


----------



## odd_socks

* sorry *


----------



## MadamRose

if i do it and get prggo you will get the blame, and what pain hunni :hugs:


----------



## odd_socks

mummytochloe said:


> if i do it and get prggo you will get the blame, and what pain hunni :hugs:


* sooooorry  just AF pains are killing me *


----------



## MadamRose

Aww hugs hun


----------



## odd_socks

*Thanks chick


Oddy shouldnt be watching "the waltons moving on" 6 babies! *


----------



## MadamRose

^^ ^ gosh


----------



## odd_socks

*6 girls at that! *


----------



## MadamRose

Gosh what are the chances.

I want another baby even thought i feel ill like i did when i was preggo and hated feeling like this when i preggo :dohh:


----------



## cowboys angel

odd socks, huuuuuugs

mummytochloe, put it on with your teeth and *if* it splits, just say me and odd socks held a gun to your head and made you do it


----------



## odd_socks

*thanks chick and  yeah blame us, can blame u guys when i pounce on the OH one of these days after getting fed up of waiting *


----------



## cowboys angel

odd_socks said:


> *thanks chick and  yeah blame us, can blame u guys when i pounce on the OH one of these days after getting fed up of waiting *

welcome! and sure, blame us. not like your OH could find us!


----------



## odd_socks

* he wouldnt no  would cost him to find EVERYONE on this forum *


----------



## cowboys angel

hahaha I'd like to see someone try to find all of us


----------



## MadamRose

^^^ odd why dont you do the same sabotarge the comdom and balme me :haha:


----------



## Joyzerelly

wishes she'd started revising for my exam (this Thursday) earlier. Also that there was someone to help take care of 10mo Rufus so I could actually get some revision done!


----------



## Raincloud

Is wondering where the money my BF has been hiding away is going...


----------



## bartlettpear

Have secretly decided to make DH a house husband. If he cant think of me as a SAHM, then _I_ could see him as a SAHF... how nice? Come home to a clean house, cooked meals, and all I have to do is spend time with LO. What a dream


----------



## bartlettpear

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!! WTF?!?!!? Why does my ex-roomie (A-hole marine guy) get to have TWO babies before I even get one??

*Okay*, so he has 2 baby mommas, no successful relationships, and he is sort of a loser. but, whatever. Why does ANYONE and EVERYONE get to _just have_ a baby? dumb, dumb, DUMB men.

and he is SUCH a freaking loser. :growlmad:


----------



## cowboys angel

bartlettpear said:


> AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!! WTF?!?!!? Why does my ex-roomie (A-hole marine guy) get to have TWO babies before I even get one??
> 
> *Okay*, so he has 2 baby mommas, no successful relationships, and he is sort of a loser. but, whatever. Why does ANYONE and EVERYONE get to _just have_ a baby? dumb, dumb, DUMB men.
> 
> and he is SUCH a freaking loser. :growlmad:

Very impressive rant!


----------



## odd_socks

*Exercise when in agony? yeah bad idea Oddy *


----------



## MackMomma8

:hugs: But exercise is supposed to help with cramps!! :sad2:


----------



## odd_socks

MackMomma8 said:


> :hugs: But exercise is supposed to help with cramps!! :sad2:


* thats what i thought too chick thats why i thought i'd give it a go  maybe im just the odd one that it doesn't work hey? *


----------



## babyb54

This week is going soooo slow, I don't know how I'll ever get through it. I just want to know already if we'll be trying in August or not! hmph, pout, wah...


----------



## MackMomma8

babyb54 said:


> This week is going soooo slow, I don't know how I'll ever get through it. I just want to know already if we'll be trying in August or not! hmph, pout, wah...

:hugs: You will be, you'll see. :winkwink: I just have a good feeling about it....


----------



## MadamRose

Feels even iller than i did yesterday :( not good i been getting progressivly worse for 5days. But today its so bd ive been so dizzy i almost falen over a few times :( not good wehn i often at home for 10 or more hours with chloe on my own. Think i need a doctors appointment tomorrow. Its just awful i felt like this when pregnant but i know its not that as i had a test due to no AF after 8weeks on thursday :(


----------



## odd_socks

mummytochloe said:


> Feels even iller than i did yesterday :( not good i been getting progressivly worse for 5days. But today its so bd ive been so dizzy i almost falen over a few times :( not good wehn i often at home for 10 or more hours with chloe on my own. Think i need a doctors appointment tomorrow. Its just awful i felt like this when pregnant but i know its not that as i had a test due to no AF after 8weeks on thursday :(


:hugs::hugs:*i hope the doctors give u some answers*


----------



## MadamRose

thanks hunni


----------



## odd_socks

*your welcome 


I want my baby  fed up with all this blooming waiting and for rubbish reasons*


----------



## MadamRose

^^^ same


----------



## baby_maybe

Feeling particularly broody and therefore sorry for myself today. Why do we have to wait so long to TTC?? :shrug:


----------



## MadamRose

Thinks my dad is an a*sehole


----------



## Beffy

mummytochloe said:


> Thinks my dad is an a*sehole

:hugs: I'm sorry chick. My dad can be a dick too sometimes.


----------



## MadamRose

thanks hun just hate the fact he never pulled his weight with me and aint seen chloe his only grandchild since feb :dohh:


----------



## baby_maybe

I know what thats like too hun, my dad hasn't seen my girls since before xmas last year :hugs:


----------



## MadamRose

mine would rather please his ar*se of a wife who over new year said 2010 had been a crap then going to say 2011 would be good as my cousin (not eve nher true neice but my dad's neice was getting married) no mention of 2010 being good becuase me and dh got married and our daughter was born


----------



## baby_maybe

My dad has a wife like that too (not my mum i should say!), couldn't care less about me and my sis and our kids, but we never fail to hear about her kids children!:growlmad:


----------



## 0203

Ok i have 2 because im greedy!

Had a dream that i had a scan and found out i was expecting twins! so horrible to wake up from :(

and

Is still angry about the guy at work who said that i shouldnt get married this young (im not even engaged yet btw) because that will lead to babies and they will tie me down. I know everyone is entitled to thier opinions but sometimes i wish they would shut the hell up!


----------



## anniepie

Feels :cry:


----------



## MadamRose

:hugs: everyone


----------



## Twag

has really missed BnB and her buddies :hug:


----------



## MackMomma8

We missed you too, Twag!! :hugs:

It is taking all of my willpower and acting skills to even be halfway nice to anyone today. :growlmad: Damn :witch:, showing up 4 days early!!!


----------



## odd_socks

*we missed u too Twag 


witch is making me feel sh!t *


----------



## Twag

is wondering where her AF is...... hmmm totally messed up cycle this month I think grrr


----------



## odd_socks

*probably all the stress uve been under twag*


----------



## Twag

odd_socks said:


> *probably all the stress uve been under twag*

Yeah I guess so it just annoys me that it messes with my cycles so much!

:hugs: for nasty AF hunny,


----------



## odd_socks

Twag said:


> odd_socks said:
> 
> 
> *probably all the stress uve been under twag*
> 
> Yeah I guess so it just annoys me that it messes with my cycles so much!
> 
> :hugs: for nasty AF hunny,Click to expand...


*Yeah is annoying when they mess about 

 Thank you, Im hoping tomorrow will be better and i wont have to feel lightheaded all day 
*


----------



## MadamRose

and i couldnt get a doctors appoitnment as they were full and then closed for training so got to try again tomorrow so could be tomorrow or friday i get appointment if i can get thought as always so busy if not wont be til next week i feel so bad today i dont even wanna eat. So realy annoyed and poorly and DD is poorly as well :(


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

I'm absolutely distraught. My laptop just died from overheating :cry: hopefully when it cools down it will be fine...


----------



## anniepie

Twag said:


> odd_socks said:
> 
> 
> *probably all the stress uve been under twag*
> 
> Yeah I guess so it just annoys me that it messes with my cycles so much!
> 
> :hugs: for nasty AF hunny,Click to expand...

Was reading this weekend that stress depleats Magnesium supplies in the body. Magnesium's important for maintaining hormonal balance...perhaps try boosting your Mg intake when you're feeling stressed? (sorry, in a complete nutrition advice overload phase at the mo!)


----------



## Twag

Thanks Annie :hug:


----------



## odd_socks

*middle finger salute to the witch *


----------



## Beffy

Wants to quit her job because most of the people she works with treat her like shit. :cry:


----------



## odd_socks

Beffy said:


> Wants to quit her job because most of the people she works with treat her like shit. :cry:

* sorry chick *


----------



## 0203

Beffy said:


> Wants to quit her job because most of the people she works with treat her like shit. :cry:

Big :hugs: hope it gets better soon!!

0203 really wishes she could see her OH today :(


----------



## odd_socks

0203 said:


> Beffy said:
> 
> 
> Wants to quit her job because most of the people she works with treat her like shit. :cry:
> 
> Big :hugs: hope it gets better soon!!
> 
> 0203 really wishes she could see her OH today :(Click to expand...


:hugs: *I know how u feel chick  i miss my OH i probably wont see him till the weekend either *


----------



## 0203

:hugs: :( same here, i will only see him briefly until the weekend, when i leave for work he will be in bed and by the time i come home he will be at work, then when he comes home i will be in bed!! so frustrating!


----------



## odd_socks

* is rubbish aint it  *


----------



## everdreaming

I experienced my first death on the ward today and it was so horrible, undignified and horrendously sad :cry: and now it looks like AF is coming - 2 weeks late. Today is a _*BAD. DAY.*_ :brat:


----------



## odd_socks

everdreaming said:


> I experienced my first death on the ward today and it was so horrible, undignified and horrendously sad :cry: and now it looks like AF is coming - 2 weeks late. Today is a _*BAD. DAY.*_ :brat:


:hugs: *oh how awful  sorry girl  *


----------



## everdreaming

:hugs: Thanks, I needed that.

Oh, AND I haven't seen OH in over a week and only spoke to him on the phone once. And wont be seeing him for another week or more. :brat: :brat:

:hugs: :hugs:


----------



## babyb54

everdreaming said:


> :hugs: Thanks, I needed that.
> 
> Oh, AND I haven't seen OH in over a week and only spoke to him on the phone once. And wont be seeing him for another week or more. :brat: :brat:
> 
> :hugs: :hugs:

Sorry you're having such a terrible day. :( :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## babyb54

Totally caved and just bought my first baby item. :blush: 

It's a onesie for my mom that I plan to send off whenever I get my BFP. It was only $3.50....and it's adorable....and it's better to have it on hand already, right? Are any of my rationalizations working? Hehe.... :blush: :blush: :blush:


----------



## everdreaming

babyb54 said:


> Totally caved and just bought my first baby item. :blush:
> 
> It's a onesie for my mom that I plan to send off whenever I get my BFP. It was only $3.50....and it's adorable....and it's better to have it on hand already, right? Are any of my rationalizations working? Hehe.... :blush: :blush: :blush:

:haha: Perfect rationale there!! :thumbup: It's certainly about the same as the one I use when I cave in to buying things!

Thanks for the :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## baby_maybe

Oh AF why are you a whole 4 days early? I thought my cycles were back to normal, obviously not! And no sign of ov last cycle either :growlmad:


----------



## 0203

should not be this stressed out this early in the morning! my working day has only just started!


----------



## Twag

Still no sign of AF....... gawd this cycle is a mess!

and

WHY IS IT NOT FRIDAY YET!!!! :tantrum:


----------



## anniepie

I want my AF to show...she's going to hit me just as I go camping on Sunday isn't she :growlmad:


----------



## MadamRose

still no f*ckin doc appointment


----------



## MackMomma8

I think this full moon is messing with everyone's energies. Normally you can set your calendar to my cycle (29 days on the spot!), it's been that way for ages... and I started 4 days early this month, and this :witch: is a nasty one!!

Blame it on the full moon, girls! :rofl:


----------



## anniepie

MackMomma8 said:


> I think this full moon is messing with everyone's energies. Normally you can set your calendar to my cycle (29 days on the spot!), it's been that way for ages... and I started 4 days early this month, and this :witch: is a nasty one!!
> 
> Blame it on the full moon, girls! :rofl:

yeah!! I remember everyone's cycles were screwed up a few months back when we had that supermoon thing...I was sure it was that!!


----------



## Twag

Oh no is it another moon thing that one in Feb was the last time my cycle went funky and now this one too!!!

EVIL MOON :grrmad:


----------



## odd_socks

*fed up with the witch making me feel rubbish *


----------



## MackMomma8

odd_socks said:


> *fed up with the witch making me feel rubbish *

A-freaking-men, sistah! :hugs:


----------



## odd_socks

MackMomma8 said:


> odd_socks said:
> 
> 
> *fed up with the witch making me feel rubbish *
> 
> A-freaking-men, sistah! :hugs:Click to expand...

:hugs:* ur blooming right there *


----------



## pixie23

I wonder if the moon could make AF late, I'm still wondering where she's at. I keep feeling like she's here with the back cramps and all, but nothing....


----------



## pixie23

I guess I should just tell DH it's late or take a pregnancy test, that'll bring her into town before the end of the day, it always does.


----------



## MackMomma8

Right?? POAS always makes the :witch: show! :haha:


----------



## 0203

feels like she isn't moving forward towards TTC and is so fed up of waiting :cry:


----------



## babyb54

I have been spotting for over a week now!! :dohh: So much for thinking my cycles might have gotten back to normal last month.... :(

I don't know whether to keep waiting it out or to make an appointment with my obgyn..


----------



## odd_socks

*pain go away please *


----------



## opticalillus5

will have* FOUR* pregnant friends at her wedding in 9 day's time. Serious bump envy. Bah humbug!!!!


----------



## opticalillus5

Oh, and will probably get AF on the night before her wedding. Yep, she just can't wait to get in that big, tight, white dress. FANTASTIC.


----------



## opticalillus5

Edit -... is a morngy b*tch. I walk around looking constantly like this :growlmad:


----------



## Twag

is so happy today as last night DH admitted that he was getting really broody :)
hope is on the horizon :)


----------



## pixie23

Twag said:


> is so happy today as last night DH admitted that he was getting really broody :)
> hope is on the horizon :)

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## pixie23

Really AF, WTH are you?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## 0203

Twag said:


> is so happy today as last night DH admitted that he was getting really broody :)
> hope is on the horizon :)

wow that is great :D



> Really AF, WTH are you?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?

I second that :wacko: i know the witch is prob just around the corner but i can't help but get my hopes up...


----------



## anniepie

thinks that everyone in WTT seems to be in sync with AF...


----------



## Twag

anniepie said:


> thinks that everyone in WTT seems to be in sync with AF...

It does seem to be that way doesn't it?? I have read or heard somewhere that women that live together or are in close proximity will synchronise their AF's!! :wacko:


----------



## 0203

Twag said:


> anniepie said:
> 
> 
> thinks that everyone in WTT seems to be in sync with AF...
> 
> It does seem to be that way doesn't it?? I have read or heard somewhere that women that live together or are in close proximity will synchronise their AF's!! :wacko:Click to expand...

I was thinking that earlier...we all seem to be moaning about AF this week!


----------



## babyb54

Twag said:


> is so happy today as last night DH admitted that he was getting really broody :)
> hope is on the horizon :)

WOOHOO!! that's a great sign!!! :happydance:


----------



## Twag

babyb54 said:


> Twag said:
> 
> 
> is so happy today as last night DH admitted that he was getting really broody :)
> hope is on the horizon :)
> 
> WOOHOO!! that's a great sign!!! :happydance:Click to expand...

I know and now not to scare him off :haha:


----------



## anniepie

Twag said:


> anniepie said:
> 
> 
> thinks that everyone in WTT seems to be in sync with AF...
> 
> It does seem to be that way doesn't it?? I have read or heard somewhere that women that live together or are in close proximity will synchronise their AF's!! :wacko:Click to expand...

That's so true!! I lived in a house of almost all girls at uni and then 5 girls after, and everyone who wasn't on the pill sync'd!!


----------



## Twag

I have 2 sisters and when we all lived together we were too........my poor parents lol :haha:


----------



## anniepie

Twag said:


> I have 2 sisters and when we all lived together we were too........my poor parents lol :haha:

WOW...that must have been fun :rofl:


----------



## Twag

Nope :rofl: I am lucky tho compared to my sisters who both get really bad AF's but then they do both have 2 LO's 1 boy & 1 girl :(


----------



## odd_socks

*feels really crap  maybe its the witch maybe im coming down with something *


----------



## MackMomma8

Twag - Eeeekkkk sounds like he's coming around!! :happydance:

Annie - Does that theory apply across oceans? :haha:

I've decided that this is now my FB replacement, as I'm boycotting FB for the rest of the summer. :happydance: A little social experiment...


----------



## anniepie

I've just remembered why we call her the witch....

MM, I've pretty much replaced FB with BnB too...much nicer bunch of people :hugs:


----------



## MadamRose

dont think my life can get much worse... i just come back from a&e i feel over chloe's stair gate my wrist looks broken but thye say it isnt me, my sister and her OH aint convinced though, i aint got any feeling in my fingers when dh gets home from work i gonna ask him, as he a 1st aider and if he thinks they wrong will go back tomorrow is still no feeling in fingers. 

This is on top of feeling sick dizzy and havingno energy for the past week and not being able to get a doctor appointment (maybe that might have partcially caused me falling over :dohh: )


----------



## MackMomma8

Aww I'm sorry your having a rough time, mummytochloe. :hugs: I hope your OH can tell you if your wrist is broken or not - it might just be sprained really badly.


----------



## MadamRose

i have tiny wrists and its 2 and 1/2 times teh size the lady looked at x-ray for litrally 5seconds she said it was sprained, and still didnt bother treating it properly as DH said a sprain should have been banaged she just left it :dohh: i would get a pic but cam just doesnt show it well


----------



## MadamRose

UPDATE THIS IS WRIST
belowe is a pic of poorly wrist 1st then normal wrist 2nd 

https://i954.photobucket.com/albums/ae27/Mummy-2-be-2010/CIMG3233.jpg
https://i954.photobucket.com/albums/ae27/Mummy-2-be-2010/CIMG3239.jpg


----------



## 0203

Sorry you are having such a tough time atm, i hope your wrist is ok and gets better soon!

Can't keep my mind off the fact AF is still not here, come on :witch: you are starting to get my hopes up :dohh:


----------



## odd_socks

* i want my baby!!!  *


----------



## babyb54

Thinks my new TTC ticker is prettttttty. :haha: :cloud9:


----------



## MadamRose

Is annoyed she is wake at 5.03 in the morning and hasnt yet slept


----------



## BabyMaybe917

has been looking at baby stuff again. Feeling so broody. DH isn't helping either talking about his friends baby and how cute she is... I couldn't help but look at baby slings tonight. _I think that's the only thing I had left to figure out which one I wanted  I've narrowed it down to two and if you want you can vote in my poll!!!_


----------



## anniepie

Annoyed I've been awake since 3am...still, good practice for a LO...?


----------



## babyb54

Good on you looking at the bright side, hehe. Hope you get a nap sometime today!


----------



## odd_socks

*arrghhhhhhhhhh *


----------



## MackMomma8

Slept in til 11:30 today. What's the first thing I do when I get up? Come downstairs, turn on my laptop and check BnB. :blush:


----------



## babyb54

I don't even bother getting out of bed first.. I check on my phone! :rofl:


----------



## MackMomma8

LOL we have another year on our cell phone contract before we can upgrade - I want a smartphone!!! :hissy:


----------



## odd_socks

*headache from hell  *


----------



## BabyMaybe917

odd_socks said:


> *headache from hell  *

:hugs: I hope it goes away soon!


----------



## cowboys angel

is so sick of the bull shit between my dad and my other half, and is considering just eloping, me and LO, no one else invited! Her and I will just run away to Vegas! And yes I'm aware of how little sense that makes!


----------



## jemsbabyblues

So broody, don't want to wait anymore :nope:


----------



## MadamRose

Hand feels poorly :( and i want another baby NOW


----------



## odd_socks

*feels horrible *


----------



## Twag

So sick and tired of waiting............Why do I always have to be the one waiting when everyone else we know gets to TTC/ have babies!! I am so fed up

:(


----------



## Aprilshowers

Just got back from a week in Portugal on Saturday. Was there with my DH and my sister and BIL and the kids. The kids are just great and always make me broody


----------



## MadamRose

Is confused how a friend is apparently 100% she hasnt slept with anyone before she got with her Boyfriend 10 weeks ago but the midwife thinks she 28weeks pregnant - impossible unless she slept with someone else right :dohh: :wacko:


----------



## Twag

mummytochloe said:


> Is confused how a friend is apparently 100% she hasnt slept with anyone before she got with her Boyfriend 10 weeks ago but the midwife thinks she 28weeks pregnant - impossible unless she slept with someone else right :dohh: :wacko:

Surely even she can see there is a big difference between 10 weeks pregnant and 28 weeks pregnant??? :wacko: :shrug:


----------



## MadamRose

^^ well shes not had a scan, as apparent she only foudn out a few weeks ago, but apperently mvement is that strong to keep her up all night :dohh: tbh i dont think its his, but hes one of these boys that if she convinces him enought he will just beleive her

ETA: Midwife measuered her belly and was 28cm =28weeks and wants to see her every 3 weeks and you dont seem them that often until later pregnancy. and wants her to get a scan quickly said she should get phone call rather than letter ect from hospital


----------



## Twag

Blimey!


----------



## MadamRose

Exaclty :dohh: but i dont just wanna come out and say its impossible to be his until she got dates from scan, but even mw felt movement so she def must be pretty fair along or lyin gabout the movement, but when she 1st announced it sayign she was what she thought was like 6weeks she looked like 15-20 weeks :dohh:


----------



## Twag

hmmm I guess time will tell......made it was the immaculate conception??


----------



## odd_socks

*seriously? still have a pissing headache!  day 4 now *


----------



## comotion89

honestly wants to kno what is causing this uterine cramp, UTI n pregnancy ruled out!!! n missing her oh like crazy


----------



## Khadijah-x

Khadijah wishes that when people know shes had 2 miscarriages that they stop asking 'whats wrong with you?' :/


----------



## odd_socks

*arrghhhh in such a bad mood *


----------



## MadamRose

still feel very poorly like 1 and 1/2 weeks or more now :( still no doc appoitnment :(


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

Would like to smack the little tramp that's been shouting my family's business all over the place :growlmad:


----------



## MackMomma8

Mrs Gibbo said:


> Would like to smack the little tramp that's been shouting my family's business all over the place :growlmad:

Dooo it!!! :grr:


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

Don't tempt me...


----------



## pixie23

wishes DH were here to get me to smile and give me a hug


----------



## odd_socks

*miss you*


----------



## MadamRose

Guesses only time will tell


----------



## cowboys angel

wishes last night would have worked out :(


----------



## jemsbabyblues

I can't say no to overtime >.< And I am so so broody :(


----------



## MadamRose

Right you can't be 28 weeks pregnant and the dad be someone who you didnt sleep with until 10 weeks ago. And no you aint the bloddy virgin mary either :dohh:


----------



## odd_socks

jemsbabyblues said:


> I can't say no to overtime >.< And I am so so broody :(


* i know the feeling *


----------



## cowboys angel

mummytochloe said:


> Right you can't be 28 weeks pregnant and the dad be someone who you didnt sleep with until 10 weeks ago. And no you aint the bloddy virgin mary either :dohh:

*raises hand* Can I be the bloody virgin mary? Or can I at least HAVE a bloody mary? (NOT VIRGIN PLEASE!)


----------



## everdreaming

I made an absolute IDIOT of myself last night and to top it off I'm painfully sooooo broody. :(


----------



## babyb54

Crampy and blah today. Hope :witch: is on her way and it's not anything else...


----------



## bananaboat

Hates that she'll be the last of her circle of friends to have a baby. Already dreading the summer bbqs and parties.


----------



## odd_socks

*would love it if OH popped the question......he wont but would be nice *


----------



## cowboys angel

Does this mean no, I can't have a bloody mary? :cry: :haha::haha:


----------



## MadamRose

cowboys angel said:


> Does this mean no, I can't have a bloody mary? :cry: :haha::haha:

Why cant you have a bloody mary?


----------



## jemsbabyblues

I want my OH to pop the question too! :haha: Guess we'll just have to be patient...:dohh:


----------



## odd_socks

jemsbabyblues said:


> I want my OH to pop the question too! :haha: Guess we'll just have to be patient...:dohh:


* im not a patient person though *


----------



## jemsbabyblues

me neither! :rofl: There's only so much hinting I can do until it becomes blatantly obvious :haha:


----------



## 0203

jemsbabyblues said:


> I want my OH to pop the question too! :haha: Guess we'll just have to be patient...:dohh:

Last night I had a dream that my OH did :) was lovely until i woke up!

Is feeling very ill and very low...just wants OH here so i can have a cuddle :cry:


----------



## babyb54

cowboys angel said:


> Does this mean no, I can't have a bloody mary? :cry: :haha::haha:

:drunk:


----------



## MackMomma8

babyb54 said:


> cowboys angel said:
> 
> 
> Does this mean no, I can't have a bloody mary? :cry: :haha::haha:
> 
> :drunk:Click to expand...

Only if I can have a mimosa!!

Man, I've got drinking on the brain today... hmmmm.... :drunk:


----------



## MadamRose

Ok wishes people wouldnt have a good at me for being concerned for a friend


----------



## cowboys angel

mummytochloe said:


> cowboys angel said:
> 
> 
> Does this mean no, I can't have a bloody mary? :cry: :haha::haha:
> 
> Why cant you have a bloody mary?Click to expand...

Cuz no one said I could. I asked. *points up in the thread*


----------



## MadamRose

cowboys angel said:


> mummytochloe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cowboys angel said:
> 
> 
> Does this mean no, I can't have a bloody mary? :cry: :haha::haha:
> 
> Why cant you have a bloody mary?Click to expand...
> 
> Cuz no one said I could. I asked. *points up in the thread*Click to expand...

Oh sorry didnt see previpus post :dohh:

Here you go 
:drunk: :drunk: :drunk: :drunk: :drunk:
:wine::wine::wine::wine::wine:


----------



## cowboys angel

MackMomma8 said:


> babyb54 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cowboys angel said:
> 
> 
> Does this mean no, I can't have a bloody mary? :cry: :haha::haha:
> 
> :drunk:Click to expand...
> 
> Only if I can have a mimosa!!
> 
> Man, I've got drinking on the brain today... hmmmm.... :drunk:Click to expand...

I have drinking on the brain today cuz last night I had the most to drink that I've had in 2 years. Before we moved in together my OH asked me not to hit the parties and drinking when he wasn't with me (I was raped at a party when I was 16) cuz he couldn't protect me if he wasn't there, and then I was pregnant this past year... (I was only 17 anyway when he asked me not to hit the parties anyway... :haha:) 

Last night a friend came over and I had half a beer, two wine coolers and two rum n cokes. OMG! I have to rebuild my alcohol tolerance...



mummytochloe said:


> cowboys angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummytochloe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cowboys angel said:
> 
> 
> Does this mean no, I can't have a bloody mary? :cry: :haha::haha:
> 
> Why cant you have a bloody mary?Click to expand...
> 
> Cuz no one said I could. I asked. *points up in the thread*Click to expand...
> 
> Oh sorry didnt see previpus post :dohh:
> 
> Here you go
> :drunk: :drunk: :drunk: :drunk: :drunk:
> :wine::wine::wine::wine::wine:Click to expand...

Thanks!


----------



## MadamRose

^^ i dont remember the last time i had a drink


----------



## cowboys angel

mummytochloe said:


> ^^ i dont remember the last time i had a drink

It was kinda nice to drink again, and I was NOT drunk...I don't drink to get drunk...but I did drink more than I have in two years, and had a very nice buzz going. And apparently I was trying to convince our friend to stay the night with us, we could share the bed. 

:dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh:


----------



## MadamRose

:haha:

yes i dont drink to get drunk i do it as a socialble thing to enjoy myself if you knwo what i mean


----------



## cowboys angel

mummytochloe said:


> :haha:
> 
> yes i dont drink to get drunk i do it as a socialble thing to enjoy myself if you knwo what i mean

I know exactly what you mean cuz I'm the same way. I can't go out to the bar and drink or anything (I'm underage) but if we have friends over I will sit and drink. I actually really like alcohol, I just don't want to get drunk. I'd rather have control of myself. Although last night apparently I just felt reaaally good haha. It was a friend that we've joked around with about sex or whatever (I'm bi) and have always made suggestive jokes. Last night I apparently really wanted her to stay the night. :dohh: I think I'm grounding myself for a few days.


----------



## MackMomma8

All this talk about drinking is making me want one of those delicious, frozen slushie type drinks that are so popular in my little college town.


----------



## MadamRose

^^ :haha: yes thats the most important thing you can control yourself and also had a good time at the same time


----------



## cowboys angel

MackMomma8 said:


> All this talk about drinking is making me want one of those delicious, frozen slushie type drinks that are so popular in my little college town.

Ooooh that sounds good. The grocery store in my town sells frozen alcohol drinks in pouches. I've heard they're good and I want one...problem with being underage is I can't buy them. :growlmad:



mummytochloe said:


> ^^ :haha: yes thats the most important thing you can control yourself and also had a good time at the same time

Oh I could control myself. I just was basing how much I drank off what I used to be able to handle. But after not drinking since I was 17 (I'm 19 now) I forgot that my tolerance wouldn't be as good. Thankfully I didn't get drunk, just reaaaally relaxed. OH says I was fun in bed last night. :haha: :dohh::dohh::dohh:


----------



## odd_socks

*Grrr some people cant help but keep there nose out of my business! *


----------



## cowboys angel

odd_socks said:


> *Grrr some people cant help but keep there nose out of my business! *

:( Sorry chick!

Here, have a bloody mary. Join the party. :wine:


----------



## MadamRose

For some reason ive just got all upset and really miss my Auntie, grandad, my uncle and cousin :cry: they all died a few years ago but just now i miss them alot more than normal :cry: i wish they would have been here to see my beautiful baby girl


----------



## odd_socks

cowboys angel said:


> odd_socks said:
> 
> 
> *Grrr some people cant help but keep there nose out of my business! *
> 
> :( Sorry chick!
> 
> Here, have a bloody mary. Join the party. :wine:Click to expand...


* thanks dont mind if i do  *


----------



## cowboys angel

WOOHOO! Party on BnB!


----------



## odd_socks

:dance::dance::dance::beer:


----------



## cowboys angel

odd_socks said:


> :dance::dance::dance::beer:

Haha I like that beer drinking smilie


----------



## odd_socks

* i like it too lol love the smilies on here *


----------



## cowboys angel

odd_socks said:


> * i like it too lol love the smilies on here *

They're quite fun!


----------



## odd_socks

:dust: *i love that one *


----------



## carly_mummy2b

I wish that my dad cared about me and my beautiful, perfect amazing son! You missed my wedding and cant be bothered with your firstborn grandson!

Well you know what you can f**k off because you are nothing more than a sperm doner and i do not need you! One day you will regret your actions and miss us but i will have forgotten you and Vinnie will never know you existed!

Sorry that turned into a rant xxxx


----------



## cowboys angel

carly_mummy2b said:


> I wish that my dad cared about me and my beautiful, perfect amazing son! You missed my wedding and cant be bothered with your firstborn grandson!
> 
> Well you know what you can f**k off because you are nothing more than a sperm doner and i do not need you! One day you will regret your actions and miss us but i will have forgotten you and Vinnie will never know you existed!
> 
> Sorry that turned into a rant xxxx

*blink* *blink* *blink*

:hugs: :beer: 

There ya go.


----------



## MadamRose

^^ i feel like that sometimes abotu my dad, he dotn care about chloe but he did come to my wedding. but spent 2months to convince him to come to chloe's christening as his wife wasnt :dohh:

:hugs: hun


----------



## cowboys angel

odd_socks said:


> :muaha: *i love that one *

Haha fun!


----------



## i want it all

Claire is happy, excited, sad and broody all at the same time!


----------



## cowboys angel

Lost my book :(


----------



## MadamRose

:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:
thats all i have to say


----------



## cowboys angel

mummytochloe said:


> :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:
> thats all i have to say

:cry: I'm sorry


----------



## MackMomma8

carly_mummy2b said:


> I wish that my dad cared about me and my beautiful, perfect amazing son! You missed my wedding and cant be bothered with your firstborn grandson!
> 
> Well you know what you can f**k off because you are nothing more than a sperm doner and i do not need you! One day you will regret your actions and miss us but i will have forgotten you and Vinnie will never know you existed!
> 
> Sorry that turned into a rant xxxx

:hugs: I feel the same way about my dad, too. It's okay - rant away! :friends:


----------



## odd_socks

mummytochloe said:


> :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:
> thats all i have to say



:hugs::hugs:


----------



## everdreaming

:hugs: to all those who need them!!

Everdreaming has drunk a bottle of cheap wine and is now drinking taboo from the bottle in bed. Oh yeah. Classy.

Is this the wrong time to say I really wish I was pregnant (and sober)?


----------



## cowboys angel

everdreaming said:


> :hugs: to all those who need them!!
> 
> Everdreaming has drunk a bottle of cheap wine and is now drinking taboo from the bottle in bed. Oh yeah. Classy.
> 
> Is this the wrong time to say I really wish I was pregnant (and sober)?

Not at all! 


FOUND MY BOOK!


----------



## Twag

Is so fed up.........of Waiting :cry:


----------



## Twag

AF has arrived :cry:


----------



## Aprilshowers

Going home to Ireland for Xmas and NYear. Going to stay with my sis and family. Can't wait. Yeahhhhhh


----------



## odd_socks

Twag said:


> AF has arrived :cry:

:hugs:


----------



## cowboys angel

is wondering if my OH would allow me to call my mom and see if she wants to have the baby come stay the night for the first time like she's been begging...


----------



## odd_socks

*Phone isn't working! *


----------



## MadamRose

1st AF in 3months and my god its one of the most painful ever :( started today, and ive got hotwater bottles on back and belly, my PP normally gets worse in the middle of my cycle so whats in gonna be like in a few days :cry:


----------



## odd_socks

mummytochloe said:


> 1st AF in 3months and my god its one of the most painful ever :( started today, and ive got hotwater bottles on back and belly, my PP normally gets worse in the middle of my cycle so whats in gonna be like in a few days :cry:


:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:



*Shouldn't have looked in  announcements  I want mine *


----------



## geogem

Hi ladies, just popping back to see how you are all doing, love reading all your updates, your time is getting closer - I hope to see you all soon over in ttc / pregnancy threads ( i got my bfp today so I am moving again) good luck to you all...hugs.


----------



## odd_socks

geogem said:


> Hi ladies, just popping back to see how you are all doing, love reading all your updates, your time is getting closer - I hope to see you all soon over in ttc / pregnancy threads ( i got my bfp today so I am moving again) good luck to you all...hugs.


*congrats *


----------



## MadamRose

geogem said:


> Hi ladies, just popping back to see how you are all doing, love reading all your updates, your time is getting closer - I hope to see you all soon over in ttc / pregnancy threads ( i got my bfp today so I am moving again) good luck to you all...hugs.


congratulations happy and health 9months


----------



## MackMomma8

Congrats, geogem!! Have a healthy and happy 9 months!! :dance:

Hopefully lots of us will join you in 1st tri soon!!!


----------



## baby_maybe

Another friend announced their pregnancy today :( I just want it to be my turn... :cry:


----------



## cowboys angel

wants OH to get off his damn game so we can fool around...and so I don't end up drunk waiting! 

*drinks wine cooler and contemplates getting the rum*


----------



## Beffy

Wishes her OH were just a little tiny itty bit excited about having a baby with her in the future....or would at least fake it to make her feel better...


----------



## everdreaming

Beffy said:


> Wishes her OH were just a little tiny itty bit excited about having a baby with her in the future....or would at least fake it to make her feel better...

:hugs: ditto :hugs2:


----------



## Twag

Is stoked that my DH has agreed that if I pass the exams I have just taken and then the December exams we can start TTC in February 2012 rather than August 2012 - so excited :yipee:


----------



## babyb54

Twag said:


> Is stoked that my DH has agreed that if I pass the exams I have just taken and then the December exams we can start TTC in February 2012 rather than August 2012 - so excited :yipee:

WOOHOO!! :happydance: :wohoo: :yipee:


----------



## Twag

babyb54 said:


> Twag said:
> 
> 
> Is stoked that my DH has agreed that if I pass the exams I have just taken and then the December exams we can start TTC in February 2012 rather than August 2012 - so excited :yipee:
> 
> WOOHOO!! :happydance: :wohoo: :yipee:Click to expand...

Thanks :wohoo: :yipee: :wohoo: :yipee:


----------



## MackMomma8

Twag said:


> babyb54 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twag said:
> 
> 
> Is stoked that my DH has agreed that if I pass the exams I have just taken and then the December exams we can start TTC in February 2012 rather than August 2012 - so excited :yipee:
> 
> WOOHOO!! :happydance: :wohoo: :yipee:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks :wohoo: :yipee: :wohoo: :yipee:Click to expand...

I just wanted to add more of these:

:dance: :wohoo: :yipee: :wohoo: :yipee: :dance:


----------



## odd_socks

*rain go away *


----------



## Twag

MackMomma8 said:


> Twag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babyb54 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twag said:
> 
> 
> Is stoked that my DH has agreed that if I pass the exams I have just taken and then the December exams we can start TTC in February 2012 rather than August 2012 - so excited :yipee:
> 
> WOOHOO!! :happydance: :wohoo: :yipee:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks :wohoo: :yipee: :wohoo: :yipee:Click to expand...
> 
> I just wanted to add more of these:
> 
> :dance: :wohoo: :yipee: :wohoo: :yipee: :dance:Click to expand...

:haha: :haha:

:dance: :yipee: :wohoo: :dance: :yipee: :wohoo: :dance: :yipee: :wohoo: :dance: :yipee: :wohoo: :dance: :yipee: :wohoo: :dance: :yipee: :wohoo: :dance: :yipee: :wohoo: :dance: :yipee: :wohoo:

I think that about covers it :rofl:


----------



## odd_socks

Twag said:


> MackMomma8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babyb54 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twag said:
> 
> 
> Is stoked that my DH has agreed that if I pass the exams I have just taken and then the December exams we can start TTC in February 2012 rather than August 2012 - so excited :yipee:
> 
> WOOHOO!! :happydance: :wohoo: :yipee:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks :wohoo: :yipee: :wohoo: :yipee:Click to expand...
> 
> I just wanted to add more of these:
> 
> :dance: :wohoo: :yipee: :wohoo: :yipee: :dance:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: :haha:
> 
> :dance: :yipee: :wohoo: :dance: :yipee: :wohoo: :dance: :yipee: :wohoo: :dance: :yipee: :wohoo: :dance: :yipee: :wohoo: :dance: :yipee: :wohoo: :dance: :yipee: :wohoo: :dance: :yipee: :wohoo:
> 
> I think that about covers it :rofl:Click to expand...


* We could be trying together then *


----------



## Twag

WOHOO :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:


----------



## babyb54

I think whenever we feel sad or have a bad day, we should all revisit this page. :haha: There's no frowning with all this happy dancin!


----------



## Twag

Ha ha I think you might be right Babyb54 :thumbup:


----------



## cowboys angel

odd_socks said:


> Twag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MackMomma8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babyb54 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twag said:
> 
> 
> Is stoked that my DH has agreed that if I pass the exams I have just taken and then the December exams we can start TTC in February 2012 rather than August 2012 - so excited :yipee:
> 
> WOOHOO!! :happydance: :wohoo: :yipee:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks :wohoo: :yipee: :wohoo: :yipee:Click to expand...
> 
> I just wanted to add more of these:
> 
> :dance: :wohoo: :yipee: :wohoo: :yipee: :dance:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: :haha:
> 
> :dance: :yipee: :wohoo: :dance: :yipee: :wohoo: :dance: :yipee: :wohoo: :dance: :yipee: :wohoo: :dance: :yipee: :wohoo: :dance: :yipee: :wohoo: :dance: :yipee: :wohoo: :dance: :yipee: :wohoo:
> 
> I think that about covers it :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> * We could be trying together then *Click to expand...

Hate to break it to you ladies but it's physically impossible for the two of you to try together.


----------



## Twag

cowboys angel said:


> odd_socks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MackMomma8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babyb54 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twag said:
> 
> 
> Is stoked that my DH has agreed that if I pass the exams I have just taken and then the December exams we can start TTC in February 2012 rather than August 2012 - so excited :yipee:
> 
> WOOHOO!! :happydance: :wohoo: :yipee:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks :wohoo: :yipee: :wohoo: :yipee:Click to expand...
> 
> I just wanted to add more of these:
> 
> :dance: :wohoo: :yipee: :wohoo: :yipee: :dance:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: :haha:
> 
> :dance: :yipee: :wohoo: :dance: :yipee: :wohoo: :dance: :yipee: :wohoo: :dance: :yipee: :wohoo: :dance: :yipee: :wohoo: :dance: :yipee: :wohoo: :dance: :yipee: :wohoo: :dance: :yipee: :wohoo:
> 
> I think that about covers it :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> * We could be trying together then *Click to expand...
> 
> Hate to break it to you ladies but it's physically impossible for the two of you to try together.Click to expand...

:rofl: ha ha ha ha :haha:


----------



## babyb54

cowboys angel said:


> Hate to break it to you ladies but it's physically impossible for the two of you to try together.

:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## cowboys angel

Or rather, you can try as much as you want, but you won't accomplish much. Just thought I'd point that out.


*is glad to know that I'm not violent when I get drunk. OH says I was just really happy and giggly last night.*


----------



## odd_socks

cowboys angel said:


> Hate to break it to you ladies but it's physically impossible for the two of you to try together.



**


----------



## MadamRose

why does she get twins :brat: ive always fucking wanted twins. she will struggle with them as she doesnt even have enough money to do her shopping in the week. But i would love twins but would never get them :cry:


----------



## odd_socks

mummytochloe said:


> why does she get twins :brat: ive always fucking wanted twins. she will struggle with them as she doesnt even have enough money to do her shopping in the week. But i would love twins but would never get them :cry:

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## MadamRose

My dh just said if i really want to and we can afford it and its actually physically possible we can adopt twins


----------



## odd_socks

mummytochloe said:


> My dh just said if i really want to and we can afford it and its actually physically possible we can adopt twins


* thats great news  I hope you are able to *


----------



## MadamRose

I dont even knwo if its phsically possible in uk
And will be along time off. One thing in our favor though as we always wanted to adopt and woudlnt mind adoping like a older child between like 3 and 9


----------



## odd_socks

mummytochloe said:


> I dont even knwo if its phsically possible in uk
> And will be along time off. One thing in our favor though as we always wanted to adopt and woudlnt mind adoping like a older child between like 3 and 9


*I dont know but worth looking in the adopting section? *


----------



## MadamRose

yes i asked a question in there its years off but i would love to have it to work towards if you know what i mean. Like i have a life time anbitions list and dont wanna add adopt twins if you cant adopt twins.


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

Mrs Gibbo couldn't find any clean knickers this morning and so has been wearing bikini bottoms all day :haha:


----------



## odd_socks

*Really really broody! *


----------



## 0203

OMG my mobile, work phone and house phone just all started ringing at the same time :huh: made me jump!!


----------



## odd_socks

0203 said:


> OMG my mobile, work phone and house phone just all started ringing at the same time :huh: made me jump!!


*Creepy! *


----------



## TwilightAgain

I feel like screaming to world "I'M PREGNANT" :happydance: .........

Only I can't, because i'm not pregnant, i'm not trying to get pregnant and I don't have Facebook :dohh:


----------



## Mrs_T

My best friend had her baby on Monday:happydance: A boy!

Bought him the cutest pressies - a hungry Caterpillar baby grow and 2 gruffalo baby grows! Went with OH who was cooing over all the outfits which was sooo cute! 

Hopefully going for cuddles in the next few days - can't wait to see OH holding the baby. Will def make me even more broody than I am at the moment though!!!


----------



## odd_socks

*Wants to look at tomorrow as a new day and focus on the positive things*


----------



## MackMomma8

can't wait to get her next tattoo!! :happydance:

I also can't wait for Saturday - roller coasters, here I come!!!

ALSO keeps refreshing her inbox looking for her reading... even tho she only ordered it 2 hrs ago, max. :blush:


----------



## cowboys angel

MackMomma8 said:


> *can't wait to get her next tattoo!! *

Can't wait to get my third! I'm so excited. Now we just need money. :haha:


----------



## Twag

MackMomma8 said:


> can't wait to get her next tattoo!! :happydance:
> 
> I also can't wait for Saturday - roller coasters, here I come!!!
> 
> ALSO keeps refreshing her inbox looking for her reading... even tho she only ordered it 2 hrs ago, max. :blush:

What Tattoo are you getting MM? I have 2 and want a 3rd but not sure where to put it......hmmmmmm


----------



## odd_socks

* its fridayyyy *


----------



## Twag

:wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: so it is :thumbup:

IS SO BORED AT WORK TODAY OMG can it please be 5pm!!!


----------



## odd_socks

*Only an hour and a half to go  *


----------



## MissCherry15

Mine would be...

Im sick to death of attention seeking slags who clearly didnt get forced to cheat on her boyfriend but did it anyway and sick of all her status rah rah rah why dont she just start being a good mum, keep to herself, change her kids nappy and not leave her in wet clothes, and maybe start being a nice person instead of a demanding bitchy one who throws a whopper over the tiniest of things!! 

:) wow i needed to put that as a status for weeks now lmao


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

was stuck at work until quarter past one last night and was NOT happy about it!


----------



## cowboys angel

MissCherry15 said:


> Mine would be...
> 
> Im sick to death of attention seeking slags who clearly didnt get forced to cheat on her boyfriend but did it anyway and sick of all her status rah rah rah why dont she just start being a good mum, keep to herself, change her kids nappy and not leave her in wet clothes, and maybe start being a nice person instead of a demanding bitchy one who throws a whopper over the tiniest of things!!
> 
> :) wow i needed to put that as a status for weeks now lmao

Feel better? lol


----------



## MissCherry15

cowboys angel said:


> MissCherry15 said:
> 
> 
> Mine would be...
> 
> Im sick to death of attention seeking slags who clearly didnt get forced to cheat on her boyfriend but did it anyway and sick of all her status rah rah rah why dont she just start being a good mum, keep to herself, change her kids nappy and not leave her in wet clothes, and maybe start being a nice person instead of a demanding bitchy one who throws a whopper over the tiniest of things!!
> 
> :) wow i needed to put that as a status for weeks now lmao
> 
> Feel better? lolClick to expand...

Haha yeh loads better. I cant say it to her or we wouldnt be able to then care for and keep an eye on her little beauty x


----------



## cowboys angel

MissCherry15 said:


> cowboys angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MissCherry15 said:
> 
> 
> Mine would be...
> 
> Im sick to death of attention seeking slags who clearly didnt get forced to cheat on her boyfriend but did it anyway and sick of all her status rah rah rah why dont she just start being a good mum, keep to herself, change her kids nappy and not leave her in wet clothes, and maybe start being a nice person instead of a demanding bitchy one who throws a whopper over the tiniest of things!!
> 
> :) wow i needed to put that as a status for weeks now lmao
> 
> Feel better? lolClick to expand...
> 
> Haha yeh loads better. I cant say it to her or we wouldnt be able to then care for and keep an eye on her little beauty xClick to expand...

Makes sense!


----------



## babyb54

Just a couple more hours of work and then getting away for 2 weeks! SO needed! I can't wait to see my mom and bestie and play with my little pseudo nephew!!!


----------



## 0203

worked 8.30-7.30 without a break and then came home and worked some more, very much looking forward to finishing for the weekend!!


----------



## odd_socks

*Is watching the tennis  Wild night in hey? *


----------



## MackMomma8

Federer is so hott. :devil:


----------



## odd_socks

MackMomma8 said:


> Federer is so hott. :devil:


* Yes he is  and Nadal  *


----------



## odd_socks

*Another new avatar *


----------



## 0203

odd_socks said:


> *Another new avatar *

I like it :thumbup:


----------



## jemsbabyblues

Me too :flower:

Work have taken back the overtime they gave me for next week :(


----------



## MissCherry15

I want a baby now :'(


----------



## Twag

is just so sad for her friends, I hope Guy's Hospital can come up with something :cry:


----------



## Twag

Just cannot stop crying today all the sad songs keep coming on and setting me off :cry:


----------



## odd_socks

* *


----------



## baby_maybe

Spent most of the day with my preg SIL today. Had a great time, but man i'm sooooo broody now and hubby won't budge on our TTC date :(


----------



## broodybelle

I should be writing school reports but I'm wasting time on facebook and BabyandBump instead!


----------



## baby_maybe

I need to find something other than babies to obsess about for the next 8 months!! lol


----------



## Cassie0454

Really needs to find a teaching position so we can start TTC....

and I can stop being unfairly angry at my hubby.


----------



## odd_socks

*headache *


----------



## broodybelle

Cassie0454 said:


> Really needs to find a teaching position so we can start TTC....
> 
> and I can stop being unfairly angry at my hubby.

Being unfairly angry at the hubby is part of being broody I think. I feel like that all the time. At first it was because he wanted to wait a couple of years before TTC and then he agreed to December/January- so that we could have a september baby (I'm a teacher too). And now I'm angry that he won't try NOW!

Good luck finding a job.x


----------



## odd_socks

*Damn its warm tonight! *


----------



## chickenchaser

Is very angry with her "best friend" who just couldn't be bothered to turn up for her birthday party and just sent a text to say she would send card and pressie but still hasn't done. My birthday was 5 days ago for christ sake.


----------



## cowboys angel

was really nervous last night to go see a bunch of my OH's friends from high school cuz I was scared of how they'd react/treat me when they found out I was almost 20 years younger than them...but I had lots of fun!


----------



## baby_maybe

broodybelle said:


> Being unfairly angry at the hubby is part of being broody I think. I feel like that all the time. At first it was because he wanted to wait a couple of years before TTC and then he agreed to December/January- so that we could have a september baby (I'm a teacher too). And now I'm angry that he won't try NOW!
> 
> Good luck finding a job.x

This is so me right now. Poor hubby, first i get him to agree to TTC again (after we said we wouldn't have any more) and now i just won't stop bugging him about moving it forwards :haha:


----------



## odd_socks

chickenchaser said:


> Is very angry with her "best friend" who just couldn't be bothered to turn up for her birthday party and just sent a text to say she would send card and pressie but still hasn't done. My birthday was 5 days ago for christ sake.

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

I'm addicted to damnyouautocorrect.com and I don't wanna quit!


----------



## Cassie0454

broodybelle said:


> Cassie0454 said:
> 
> 
> Really needs to find a teaching position so we can start TTC....
> 
> and I can stop being unfairly angry at my hubby.
> 
> Being unfairly angry at the hubby is part of being broody I think. I feel like that all the time. At first it was because he wanted to wait a couple of years before TTC and then he agreed to December/January- so that we could have a september baby (I'm a teacher too). And now I'm angry that he won't try NOW!
> 
> Good luck finding a job.xClick to expand...

I'm ready already!!! He's the one putting on the breaks. And he's right of course, but that doesn't help. :dohh:


----------



## Love3Hope4

Krissy is kind of "wishing" that her near 5 month old would have a grumpy day so that mama will quit wanting another sweet baby so soon.


----------



## Twag

is loving the sun but not loving being in the office!

hoping that the hospital appointment brings some good news today for our friends

is MEGA broody after looking after her niece & nephew this weekend but also DH is broody too :cloud9:

(ok so I am greedy today and had 3 :haha:)


----------



## anniepie

Oh My God....I know this is not news but...

I WANT A BABY BUMP NOW!!!!!!! :hissy:


----------



## Twag

anniepie said:


> Oh My God....I know this is not news but...
> 
> I WANT A BABY BUMP NOW!!!!!!! :hissy:

:haha: ha ha I wanted to post the exact same thing as you!! I am MEGA broody today :hissy:


----------



## chickenchaser

DH chose to watch one born every minuet with me last night OMG


----------



## Twag

chickenchaser said:


> DH chose to watch one born every minuet with me last night OMG

Wow a good sign I really want to watch that but DH would freak!!


----------



## anniepie

chickenchaser said:


> DH chose to watch one born every minuet with me last night OMG

WOW!!! I have to record it and watch it in secret...OH even deleted the series record I had it on once!!!


----------



## anniepie

Twag said:


> anniepie said:
> 
> 
> Oh My God....I know this is not news but...
> 
> I WANT A BABY BUMP NOW!!!!!!! :hissy:
> 
> :haha: ha ha I wanted to post the exact same thing as you!! I am MEGA broody today :hissy:Click to expand...

Meeeee toooooooo :hug:


----------



## pennies

Twag said:


> chickenchaser said:
> 
> 
> DH chose to watch one born every minuet with me last night OMG
> 
> Wow a good sign I really want to watch that but DH would freak!!Click to expand...

My OH watched the entire series of the UK one with me and has now started watching the USA one too :thumbup:


----------



## odd_socks

*Boiling! *


----------



## cowboys angel

is a little nervous to meet my new hv


----------



## odd_socks

*Needs to resist to buying a gorgeous babygrow *


----------



## MadamRose

^have it as your 1st baby grow :D it will be a reallyu special one :D


Has really bad tummy ache. But had an amazing weekend in skegness, chloe was a little angel and really spoilt :haha:


----------



## odd_socks

mummytochloe said:


> ^have it as your 1st baby grow :D it will be a reallyu special one :D
> 
> 
> Has really bad tummy ache. But had an amazing weekend in skegness, chloe was a little angel and really spoilt :haha:


*Yeah Im very tempted  


Sounds like u had a lovely weekend, i hope your tummyache eases *


----------



## cowboys angel

Is today 'piss katie the fuck off day'??????

Grrrrr


----------



## Beffy

Watching videos of homebirths on YT! Very interesting. Though this one lady did suck the mucous out of her baby's mouth with her own mouth, which was very, very gross. (No offense to anyone!)


----------



## everdreaming

Everdreaming wants a baby so badly it hurts every time she sees a pregnant woman or parent with a pram :cry:


----------



## Twag

is sooooooooooo *BROODY*


----------



## anniepie

Feeling really really low today :(


----------



## pixie23

sorry you're feeling down :hugs:


----------



## Twag

anniepie said:


> Feeling really really low today :(

Awww hunny, :hugs:


----------



## Love3Hope4

Krissy and Billy are going to try for Baby #5. And I dare one person to tell me I'm nuts or ask me why would we do such a thing....

Why do I feel so scared and nervous to tell people we want one more little one? Ugh.


----------



## 0203

Is deffinately not complaining but oh my gosh what has happend to my OH???? talking about babies 3 times in less that 24 hours :shock::happydance:


----------



## ushotmedown

Nicole is feeling super super broody and wants a baby NOW! She doesn't want to have to wait until 2013/2014 to TTC :(


----------



## Twag

0203 said:


> Is deffinately not complaining but oh my gosh what has happend to my OH???? talking about babies 3 times in less that 24 hours :shock::happydance:

Fantastic news :yipee:


----------



## 0203

oooops, turned laptop on, come on here, had a look round, turned laptop off, remembered i had actually turned laptop on to send some emails but STILL came back on here when laptop had turned back on! :blush:


----------



## MackMomma8

anniepie said:


> Feeling really really low today :(

:hugs: Cheer up, annie! :hugs:


----------



## Beffy

anniepie said:


> Feeling really really low today :(

Awe hun :hugs: Hope your day gets better... :flower:


And woooo 0203 :happydance:


I keep feeling my tummy, just wishing it would kick my hand...
Am I officially insane? :blush:


----------



## cowboys angel

Beffy said:


> I keep feeling my tummy, just wishing it would kick my hand...
> Am I officially insane? :blush:

"I'm afraid so. You're entirely bonkers. But I'll tell you a secret. All the best people are. "

Sorry, I love that movie.

But I do the same thing :haha:




is soooooo irritated that I spent 5 hours trying to put a swing together....and then my dad had it together in 10 minutes flat....

BUT THANK YOU DADDY


----------



## Twag

I had the most vivid dream about being pregnant last night........damn I hate waking up :(


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

The witch has arrived!!!! Another cycle closer x


----------



## baby_maybe

I don't really want to wish away 8 months of my life, but please just let me wake up and it be 2012!!


----------



## odd_socks

*Feels left out *


----------



## jemsbabyblues

Waiting for AF to arrive...:coffee:


----------



## ushotmedown

is wondering if getting the implant out to go on the pill is a good idea and is wondering how to bring it up with OH


----------



## everdreaming

odd_socks said:


> *Feels left out *

Me too. But now there's two of us we can leave THEM out. :hugs:


----------



## odd_socks

everdreaming said:


> odd_socks said:
> 
> 
> *Feels left out *
> 
> Me too. But now there's two of us we can leave THEM out. :hugs:Click to expand...



* Good idea he he 


Is starving marvin *


----------



## chickenchaser

everdreaming said:


> odd_socks said:
> 
> 
> *Feels left out *
> 
> Me too. But now there's two of us we can leave THEM out. :hugs:Click to expand...

Me three :haha:


----------



## odd_socks

*group hug   *


----------



## MummaErin

keeps looking at my belly willing a baby into life :( if only it was that easy and money grew on trees :(


----------



## odd_socks

*^^ I wish it did  


So blooming broody *


----------



## cowboys angel

is in shock. OH was uncertain, if our situation permits, if he wanted to NTNP#2 in March. And then a couple days ago he told me he wished I didn't have my IUD so we could get pregnant again. :-O


----------



## Cassie0454

Took a pregnancy test today because I have been nauseous all the time (most likely due to PCOS effects) for about a minute I misread it and thought it was positive. Thought I would be sad, because I didn't get to try the way I wanted to, but I was exhilarated. Then when I realized it was negative I got to see how much I really wanted one.


----------



## odd_socks

*Glad its friday*


----------



## ushotmedown

is feeling really indecisive about how i'm feeling


----------



## ushotmedown

needs to buy some pregnancy tests tomorrow but not test for a few days (okay about a week)...


----------



## chickenchaser

is thinking if one more persons announces their pregnancy this week I'm going to scream.


----------



## MackMomma8

just wants to be pregnant. That's all. I just want to do the one thing my body is made to do - have a baby. Why is that so hard??????


----------



## cowboys angel

Stop racing stupid brain!


----------



## babyb54

Guess I can move on to NTNP forum now..... :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## MackMomma8

babyb54 said:


> Guess I can move on to NTNP forum now..... :happydance: :happydance:

WHAT???????

OMG you come back from vacay and this is the first post I see??? :shock: Details, girl!!! :happydance:


----------



## cowboys angel

babyb54 said:


> Guess I can move on to NTNP forum now..... :happydance: :happydance:

:yipee::yipee::yipee:

:hugs:

Congrats! Good luck, and lots of baby dust!


----------



## babyb54

MackMomma8 said:


> babyb54 said:
> 
> 
> Guess I can move on to NTNP forum now..... :happydance: :happydance:
> 
> WHAT???????
> 
> OMG you come back from vacay and this is the first post I see??? :shock: Details, girl!!! :happydance:Click to expand...

Hehe. Still on vacation, but just had to share :blush: (btw if you weren't boycotting FB you'd already know! lol). Anywho - DH has always known I'd be happy to start before August..but that it was in his control, so to speak. Well. :sex: this afternoon, and he skipped the condoms and pull out (TMI, sorry)...... :blush: :haha: Sooo, guess we're NTNP for a bit.

:yipee: :yipee:



cowboys angel said:


> babyb54 said:
> 
> 
> Guess I can move on to NTNP forum now..... :happydance: :happydance:
> 
> :yipee::yipee::yipee:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> Congrats! Good luck, and lots of baby dust!Click to expand...

Thanks!! :)


----------



## MackMomma8

Dangit, my anti-FB social experiment is failing. :rofl:


----------



## babyb54

Thank goodness! :rofl:


----------



## cowboys angel

MackMomma8 said:


> Dangit, my anti-FB social experiment is failing. :rofl:

Don't you hate when that happens? :haha:


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

babyb54 how exciting!!!

we have been ntnp a little too but im starting to want to ttc. desions desions !! x


----------



## MackMomma8

Man, I'm super jealous of you NTNP girls. :blush: I'm having a hard time with WTT today.


----------



## babyb54

MrsBroodyPant said:


> babyb54 how exciting!!!
> 
> we have been ntnp a little too but im starting to want to ttc. desions desions !! x

Yeah, I probably won't be happy to NTNP for long.. but right now I'm just thrilled to be doing _something_ in the way of TTC that I don't mind! Plus my cycle is so wacky this month that TTC would be practically impossible anyway, haha. 



MackMomma8 said:


> Man, I'm super jealous of you NTNP girls. :blush: I'm having a hard time with WTT today.

Sorry you're having a broody time. :( :hugs: Your TTC date is SOO close though! It'll be here before you know it!! :thumbup:


----------



## odd_socks

*Wants a  off my man*


----------



## MadamRose

Really wants a set of twins, why do i have to want soemthing that i will proberly never get so badly


----------



## chickenchaser

was doing so well, but now just wants to curl up and cry. It's so not fair, when will it be my turn.

Sorry girls congrats on your NTNP.


----------



## odd_socks

chickenchaser said:


> was doing so well, but now just wants to curl up and cry. It's so not fair, when will it be my turn.
> 
> Sorry girls congrats on your NTNP.

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## 0203

:haha:
OH just took a peek and my laptop and asked why my name was 0203, he asked why don't i change it to something a bit better. I said i wouldn't know what to change it to. OH (in a silly high pitched girls voice) "why not iwantabaaaabbbyyy because you say it roughly every 5 seconds" :dohh:


----------



## MadamRose

^^ haha


----------



## cowboys angel

^^ haha that's funny.

Is actually relieved that the ept was negetive. My body could not have handled pregnancy again yet.

Now I just wish I knew what was going on with my body.


----------



## odd_socks

0203 said:


> :haha:
> OH just took a peek and my laptop and asked why my name was 0203, he asked why don't i change it to something a bit better. I said i wouldn't know what to change it to. OH (in a silly high pitched girls voice) "why not iwantabaaaabbbyyy because you say it roughly every 5 seconds" :dohh:



* I know the feeling *


----------



## Daisy Delayne

is trying to figure out how to broach the subject of TTC with the boyfriend...


----------



## odd_socks

*will NEVER understand men *


----------



## 0203

is pretty sure her friends think she is actually a taxi service, i really need to grow a backbone and say NO!!!!


----------



## odd_socks

*which people would stop bloody moaning!!! *


----------



## cowboys angel

wish I knew what was up with my body! The ept says I'm not pregnant but still no AF!


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

is hopeful after our first completely unprotected BD :happydance:


----------



## cowboys angel

HELLOOOOOOOOOOO AF!!!!!! :yipee:


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Is moving to ntnp!! Whoop whoop x


----------



## cowboys angel

MrsBroodyPant said:


> Is moving to ntnp!! Whoop whoop x

Congrats!


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

MrsBroodyPant said:


> Is moving to ntnp!! Whoop whoop x

Me too! :wohoo:


----------



## cowboys angel

Congrats to you both!


----------



## Daisy Delayne

Cannot believe she suggested TTC and the boyfriend AGREED! I'll be starting TTC in late August!!


----------



## odd_socks

Daisy Delayne said:


> Cannot believe she suggested TTC and the boyfriend AGREED! I'll be starting TTC in late August!!

*congrats 




Doesn't want the weekend to end *


----------



## MadamRose

^^ i agree with the above.

And I WANT TWINS. why do the wrong people get them (i.e the people who dont care)


----------



## odd_socks

*Awww  I wouldnt be surprised if i dont have twins, me and OH have twins on both sides  I would love twins *


----------



## MadamRose

^ lucky sod, but apparently it doesnt have anything to do with the male just you


----------



## odd_socks

mummytochloe said:


> ^ lucky sod, but apparently it doesnt have anything to do with the male just you


*Really? I didnt know that  *


----------



## MadamRose

Yes becuase its either your ovaries that release more than one egg, or your embro that splits. So nothign to do with your OH. Realising more than one egg normally gets passed down in familes (but apparently can also happen soon after coming off BC) embyro spliting is pure luck


----------



## cowboys angel

just found out what OH said about me to our friend last night and there's gonna be a blow out soon! :growlmad:


----------



## MadamRose

^^ what did they say hunni :hugs:


----------



## cowboys angel

mummytochloe said:


> ^^ what did they say hunni :hugs:

My daughter has been screaming for 4 freaking days. I think she's teething cuz our friend gave her orajel and she was fine. But anyway.

I was having a rough day yesterday, she screamed nonstop for 4 hours til she wore herself out. I called our friend Kelly and was like "I'm losing my damn mind!" We talked for a few minutes, and she asked me if I wanted her to take the baby for the night to give me a break. I said yes, but convince Terry, as he's the one that doesn't want her gone. She said okay.

Terry called me and asked if I needed a break. I said yes, he said okay Kel could take her.

Well Kelly just dropped the baby off and told me that when she had called my lovely OH last night to ask if she could take the baby cuz I needed a break, he said "Well Katie just has to learn how to parent." Kelly told him to stop being stupid, it's not about parenting what does he think I do all day, and that it's hard to have a baby scream nonstop and NOT lose it. 

EXCUSE ME!? I need to learn how to parent!? Just cuz she's my first and his fourth does NOT mean I need to 'learn how to parent' cuz she's screaming and crying! Yes I need to learn how to parent in the sense that I've never done this before. But what the fuck was he thinking!? Just cuz she's not screaming when he gets home cuz either she's eating or sleeping for the night most days, doesn't mean that I'm exaggerating. :growlmad::growlmad: I parent all fucking day to both our baby and my SD while he's off at work. Yes I'm aware that he has a rough job sometimes, and with this heat I know he's dying in it and I'm sorry. But I NEED TO LEARN HOW TO PARENT!? Fuck you Terry. Fuck you. You can keep the baby all day and listen to her scream and scream and cry and not know what's wrong. You can deal with your sassy 7 year old and not want to kill her by the end of the day. He can deal with what I do every freaking day, day in and day out, and THEN he can tell me I need to freaking learn how to parent.


----------



## odd_socks

mummytochloe said:


> Yes becuase its either your ovaries that release more than one egg, or your embro that splits. So nothign to do with your OH. Realising more than one egg normally gets passed down in familes (but apparently can also happen soon after coming off BC) embyro spliting is pure luck

:thumbup:*learn something new every day *


----------



## cowboys angel

is now freaking pissed


----------



## cowboys angel

cowboys angel said:


> mummytochloe said:
> 
> 
> ^^ what did they say hunni :hugs:
> 
> My daughter has been screaming for 4 freaking days. I think she's teething cuz our friend gave her orajel and she was fine. But anyway.
> 
> I was having a rough day yesterday, she screamed nonstop for 4 hours til she wore herself out. I called our friend Kelly and was like "I'm losing my damn mind!" We talked for a few minutes, and she asked me if I wanted her to take the baby for the night to give me a break. I said yes, but convince Terry, as he's the one that doesn't want her gone. She said okay.
> 
> Terry called me and asked if I needed a break. I said yes, he said okay Kel could take her.
> 
> Well Kelly just dropped the baby off and told me that when she had called my lovely OH last night to ask if she could take the baby cuz I needed a break, he said "Well Katie just has to learn how to parent." Kelly told him to stop being stupid, it's not about parenting what does he think I do all day, and that it's hard to have a baby scream nonstop and NOT lose it.
> 
> EXCUSE ME!? I need to learn how to parent!? Just cuz she's my first and his fourth does NOT mean I need to 'learn how to parent' cuz she's screaming and crying! Yes I need to learn how to parent in the sense that I've never done this before. But what the fuck was he thinking!? Just cuz she's not screaming when he gets home cuz either she's eating or sleeping for the night most days, doesn't mean that I'm exaggerating. :growlmad::growlmad: I parent all fucking day to both our baby and my SD while he's off at work. Yes I'm aware that he has a rough job sometimes, and with this heat I know he's dying in it and I'm sorry. But I NEED TO LEARN HOW TO PARENT!? Fuck you Terry. Fuck you. You can keep the baby all day and listen to her scream and scream and cry and not know what's wrong. You can deal with your sassy 7 year old and not want to kill her by the end of the day. He can deal with what I do every freaking day, day in and day out, and THEN he can tell me I need to freaking learn how to parent.Click to expand...

Okay well my rant calmed me down a bit lol. Still really irritated, but I'm not going to go after my OH for that one. It's a guy thing, he just doesn't understand.


----------



## MadamRose

cowboys angel said:


> mummytochloe said:
> 
> 
> ^^ what did they say hunni :hugs:
> 
> My daughter has been screaming for 4 freaking days. I think she's teething cuz our friend gave her orajel and she was fine. But anyway.
> 
> I was having a rough day yesterday, she screamed nonstop for 4 hours til she wore herself out. I called our friend Kelly and was like "I'm losing my damn mind!" We talked for a few minutes, and she asked me if I wanted her to take the baby for the night to give me a break. I said yes, but convince Terry, as he's the one that doesn't want her gone. She said okay.
> 
> Terry called me and asked if I needed a break. I said yes, he said okay Kel could take her.
> 
> Well Kelly just dropped the baby off and told me that when she had called my lovely OH last night to ask if she could take the baby cuz I needed a break, he said "Well Katie just has to learn how to parent." Kelly told him to stop being stupid, it's not about parenting what does he think I do all day, and that it's hard to have a baby scream nonstop and NOT lose it.
> 
> EXCUSE ME!? I need to learn how to parent!? Just cuz she's my first and his fourth does NOT mean I need to 'learn how to parent' cuz she's screaming and crying! Yes I need to learn how to parent in the sense that I've never done this before. But what the fuck was he thinking!? Just cuz she's not screaming when he gets home cuz either she's eating or sleeping for the night most days, doesn't mean that I'm exaggerating. :growlmad::growlmad: I parent all fucking day to both our baby and my SD while he's off at work. Yes I'm aware that he has a rough job sometimes, and with this heat I know he's dying in it and I'm sorry. But I NEED TO LEARN HOW TO PARENT!? Fuck you Terry. Fuck you. You can keep the baby all day and listen to her scream and scream and cry and not know what's wrong. You can deal with your sassy 7 year old and not want to kill her by the end of the day. He can deal with what I do every freaking day, day in and day out, and THEN he can tell me I need to freaking learn how to parent.Click to expand...

:hugs: hunni, you do need to learn how to be a parent yes but not in the way he is saying. Its nto your fault teething is upsetting your daughter. I would try and have a calm convo with him about what he said explain how much it has upset you ect. May be best than letting it build up and ending in a big argument.


----------



## cowboys angel

mummytochloe said:


> cowboys angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummytochloe said:
> 
> 
> ^^ what did they say hunni :hugs:
> 
> My daughter has been screaming for 4 freaking days. I think she's teething cuz our friend gave her orajel and she was fine. But anyway.
> 
> I was having a rough day yesterday, she screamed nonstop for 4 hours til she wore herself out. I called our friend Kelly and was like "I'm losing my damn mind!" We talked for a few minutes, and she asked me if I wanted her to take the baby for the night to give me a break. I said yes, but convince Terry, as he's the one that doesn't want her gone. She said okay.
> 
> Terry called me and asked if I needed a break. I said yes, he said okay Kel could take her.
> 
> Well Kelly just dropped the baby off and told me that when she had called my lovely OH last night to ask if she could take the baby cuz I needed a break, he said "Well Katie just has to learn how to parent." Kelly told him to stop being stupid, it's not about parenting what does he think I do all day, and that it's hard to have a baby scream nonstop and NOT lose it.
> 
> EXCUSE ME!? I need to learn how to parent!? Just cuz she's my first and his fourth does NOT mean I need to 'learn how to parent' cuz she's screaming and crying! Yes I need to learn how to parent in the sense that I've never done this before. But what the fuck was he thinking!? Just cuz she's not screaming when he gets home cuz either she's eating or sleeping for the night most days, doesn't mean that I'm exaggerating. :growlmad::growlmad: I parent all fucking day to both our baby and my SD while he's off at work. Yes I'm aware that he has a rough job sometimes, and with this heat I know he's dying in it and I'm sorry. But I NEED TO LEARN HOW TO PARENT!? Fuck you Terry. Fuck you. You can keep the baby all day and listen to her scream and scream and cry and not know what's wrong. You can deal with your sassy 7 year old and not want to kill her by the end of the day. He can deal with what I do every freaking day, day in and day out, and THEN he can tell me I need to freaking learn how to parent.Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs: hunni, you do need to learn how to be a parent yes but not in the way he is saying. Its nto your fault teething is upsetting your daughter. I would try and have a calm convo with him about what he said explain how much it has upset you ect. May be best than letting it build up and ending in a big argument.Click to expand...

I know I need to learn how to be a parent, I'm 19 and she's my first. But I was talking to Kelly again and she said that men are just like that and they just are incapable of understanding and I'm not even upset anymore. I know I'm much calmer and patient with the baby and my SD than he is, I know I'm a good mom, and I know he didn't mean to upset me. I'm okay. :)


----------



## cowboys angel

Besides I don't wanna throw Kel under the bus like that.


----------



## MadamRose

Yes i know what you mean, but tbh i dont think it is just men, my dh hasnt ever said anythign to me like that when chloe been upset he helps me work out what it could be and possible solutions, even sometimes takes her for a walk so i get a bit of time.


----------



## cowboys angel

mummytochloe said:


> Yes i know what you mean, but tbh i dont think it is just men, my dh hasnt ever said anythign to me like that when chloe been upset he helps me work out what it could be and possible solutions, even sometimes takes her for a walk so i get a bit of time.

Oh when he's home he helps. His days off he takes the early morning feeding (LO STTN), and lets me sleep in while he plays with LO and my SD. He helps me clean when he doesn't close at work and is home at a decent hour. If LO's being fussy I hand her to him and go clean or something and let him deal with her. He's just been working a lot this past week due to the holiday.


----------



## odd_socks

*Stressing/headache/tired/bored *


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

just wants it to happen now! Plus I'm not really ready ready yet to leave WTT and post on NTNP! Everyone's here! :haha:


----------



## odd_socks

Mrs Gibbo said:


> just wants it to happen now! Plus I'm not really ready ready yet to leave WTT and post on NTNP! Everyone's here! :haha:


:hugs:


----------



## cowboys angel

is going to go lay in a HOT bath with my chocolate ice cream til I can't feel Aunt Flo beating me up anymore


----------



## 0203

Have been talking to my friend who is heavily pregnant and all i could think was "i wish it was me" im officially a horrible person :( but i really do just wish i was pregnant :(


----------



## everdreaming

0203 said:


> Have been talking to my friend who is heavily pregnant and all i could think was "i wish it was me" im officially a horrible person :( but i really do just wish i was pregnant :(

Me too. :hugs:


----------



## LunaRose

Updating my Mothercare wish list ... Again!


----------



## jemsbabyblues

I'm a terrible person too, when I see pregnant people I get so jealous :blush:

Anyone else think that as much as they would love to be pregnant, that they would be really sad to leave WTT? Or is it just me... :blush:


----------



## chickenchaser

jemsbabyblues said:


> I'm a terrible person too, when I see pregnant people I get so jealous :blush:
> 
> Anyone else think that as much as they would love to be pregnant, that they would be really sad to leave WTT? Or is it just me... :blush:

No not me I can't wait to get over to TTC but in all fairness all you ladies will be in TTC/First tri/second tri/teenage children, by the time I get there:haha:


----------



## 0203

jemsbabyblues said:


> I'm a terrible person too, when I see pregnant people I get so jealous :blush:
> 
> Anyone else think that as much as they would love to be pregnant, that they would be really sad to leave WTT? Or is it just me... :blush:

Yeah i would want all you lot to be pregnant too :haha: then we could all be bump buddies


----------



## everdreaming

Me and my OH just broke up. :cry: what the feck do I do now?!? :cry:


----------



## BabyMaybe917

isn't feeling very well today... hopefully fireworks will cheer me up later!



jemsbabyblues said:


> I'm a terrible person too, when I see pregnant people I get so jealous :blush:
> 
> Anyone else think that as much as they would love to be pregnant, that they would be really sad to leave WTT? Or is it just me... :blush:

I get jealous too :blush: have you ever went to the store and thought "is EVERY woman in here pregnant EXCEPT me???" :blush:

I will be sad to leave WTT too but I stalk the TTC, TWW sections already so when I move over I'll just stalk :ninja: WTT to keep up to date until everyone comes over to TTC with me! :haha:


----------



## Princess24

princess wishes she was preggo but doesnt think its gonna happen (4dpo) and wants her mother to quit saying its god and pushing bcp (long story) and that she had the last $2000 for her wedding cus as of right now thats not gonna happen either. (ticker is right... Only 2mo). And that my hpt will finally get here so i can confirm my negative thoughts and be frickin done with it all!!! UGH!...Sorry been holding that in. :,(

ps and that the stupid v button would work right on my phone so i dont have to keep editing things.


----------



## BabyMaybe917

Princess24 said:


> princess wishes she was preggo but doesnt think its gonna happen (4dpo) and wants her mother to quit saying its god and pushing bcp (long story) and that she had the last $2000 for her wedding cus as of right now thats not gonna happen either. (ticker is right... Only 2mo). And that my hpt will finally get here so i can confirm my negatie thoughts and be frickin done with it all!!! UGH!...Sorry been holding that in. :,(

:hugs: and :dust:


----------



## Beffy

everdreaming said:



> Me and my OH just broke up. :cry: what the feck do I do now?!? :cry:

Whhatt? :( Aw hun I am sorry :hugs:


----------



## LunaRose

everdreaming said:


> Me and my OH just broke up. :cry: what the feck do I do now?!? :cry:

Aww, I'm sorry to hear that :( .. Any chance of getting back together?


----------



## MadamRose

everdreaming said:


> Me and my OH just broke up. :cry: what the feck do I do now?!? :cry:

So sorry to hear that hunni, hope you can sort something out.


Why does she get what i really want with all my heart and would love with all my heart when she doesnt give a crap :cry:


----------



## Cassie0454

Has been giving baby advice to hubby's old co-workers baby mama and feels useful. Would like to see small person too.


----------



## MackMomma8

8dpo. FRER = :bfn: Dammit, why did I do that????


----------



## everdreaming

Thanks girls :hugs:

I feel devastated. There doesn't seem to be much getting back together at the moment but I guess only time will tell :cry:

Bye bye TTC date. Bye bye two bedroom flat hunting. Bye bye future :cry:


----------



## cowboys angel

everdreaming said:


> Thanks girls :hugs:
> 
> I feel devastated. There doesn't seem to be much getting back together at the moment but I guess only time will tell :cry:
> 
> Bye bye TTC date. Bye bye two bedroom flat hunting. Bye bye future :cry:

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## FragileDoll

everdreaming said:


> Thanks girls :hugs:
> 
> I feel devastated. There doesn't seem to be much getting back together at the moment but I guess only time will tell :cry:
> 
> Bye bye TTC date. Bye bye two bedroom flat hunting. Bye bye future :cry:

Feel better, hun. :hugs:


----------



## FragileDoll

I posted this on Facebook before my wedding was undecided: 

Ana wants to get married before getting a big fat tummy on her way.


----------



## odd_socks

*is glad to be back after 2 day break off bnb *


----------



## Beffy

Pretty good day! Hope everyone else is doing well?

And welcome back Socky! :hugs:


----------



## odd_socks

*Thanks Bef  *


----------



## chickenchaser

Has booked her holiday to Ko Samui for April next year so is secretly hoping this to be her new TTC date. Fingers crossed.


----------



## jemsbabyblues

I hope you're okay everdreaming :hugs: You know you can always speak to me if you need to and I know that you still have a future because you will be an amazing mum one day and I'm still holding out on the bump buddies promise! :hugs: 

I would really like to kick your OH up the bum though but the main thing is that you look after yourself now :flower:

xxx


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

chickenchaser said:


> Has booked her holiday to Ko Samui for April next year so is secretly hoping this to be her new TTC date. Fingers crossed.

I love Samui! We always go to Lamai when we're there :D


----------



## MackMomma8

Mrs Gibbo said:


> chickenchaser said:
> 
> 
> Has booked her holiday to Ko Samui for April next year so is secretly hoping this to be her new TTC date. Fingers crossed.
> 
> I love Samui! We always go to Lamai when we're there :DClick to expand...

I'm always jealous of you UK girls and the places you go. Here's lil ol' me, stuck in the middle of Nowhere, USA... :haha:


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

We've been very lucky with our travelling but then we have a really high disposable income seeing as we live in at work :D


----------



## noshowjo

jo wants this mariena coil out now , but the hubby is being a shit head !!!!


----------



## MackMomma8

Mrs Gibbo said:


> We've been very lucky with our travelling but then we have a really high disposable income seeing as we live in at work :D

It's more of an actual distance thing for us, that's what makes traveling from where I live so pricey. I live 1,000+ miles from either coastline. :shrug: It would take a 4-5 hour plane ride just to get to NYC!


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

It's about that for us by train to London but flying would take 2 hoursish :shrug: I can't wait to go on honeymoon in november, I really can't :happydance:


----------



## Limalima

Lima is so excited to finally start making a baby, but terrified how it will pan out since i just started a new job :/


----------



## babyb54

noshowjo said:


> jo wants this mariena coil out now , but the hubby is being a shit head !!!!

:rofl: Sorry, probably not funny from where you're sitting, I can just very much appreciate the shit head sentiment. I think I went a solid couple months thinking that of mine! :haha: I hope your DH comes around soon!! :hugs:


----------



## babyb54

Planning to :sex: my DH tonight now that we have some privacy again! Hoping very much to continue the NTNP path he started last week... :winkwink:


Btw, can you just especially imagine if this particular status went on fb instead of here? :rofl: Ah, I've missed you BnB...have had to keep my inappropriateness private for too long! Haha


----------



## cowboys angel

Really wishes I DIDN'T have an IUD (almost typed 'coil' instead of 'IUD' :rofl:) so when we :sex: tonight we could maybe start another beautiful baby...


----------



## Cassie0454

Really needs to start sweet talking some of you English WTTers so I can have someone to hang out with when I finally get to go on my dream London vacation.......for a little girl who grew up reading Le Morte De Arthur that is a BIG dream!


----------



## cowboys angel

wishes my past wouldn't come back and bite me in the ass when i'm doing so well at the moment...


----------



## everdreaming

I am super grateful for my BnB ladies :cloud9::kiss::hugs:

Everdreaming is :sadangel:


----------



## 0203

everdreaming said:


> I am super grateful for my BnB ladies :cloud9::kiss::hugs:
> 
> Everdreaming is :sadangel:


Lots and lots of :hugs: :flower:


----------



## MackMomma8

babyb54 said:
 

> Planning to :sex: my DH tonight now that we have some privacy again! Hoping very much to continue the NTNP path he started last week... :winkwink:
> 
> 
> Btw, can you just especially imagine if this particular status went on fb instead of here? :rofl: Ah, I've missed you BnB...have had to keep my inappropriateness private for too long! Haha

:rofl: I hear that! 



everdreaming said:


> I am super grateful for my BnB ladies :cloud9::kiss::hugs:
> 
> Everdreaming is :sadangel:

:hugs:


----------



## cowboys angel

everdreaming said:


> I am super grateful for my BnB ladies :cloud9::kiss::hugs:
> 
> Everdreaming is :sadangel:

Lots of :hugs:


----------



## Beffy

:hugs: Everdreaming, I'm thinking of you and hoping things turn out all right, however it happens...


Is anyone else super excited for the new Winnie the Pooh movie? I love Winnie the Pooh :blush:


----------



## cowboys angel

Beffy said:


> :hugs: Everdreaming, I'm thinking of you and hoping things turn out all right, however it happens...
> 
> 
> Is anyone else super excited for the new Winnie the Pooh movie? I love Winnie the Pooh :blush:

There's a new Winnie the Pooh movie??


----------



## Beffy

Yes!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hRT86ZggCEk

Had some problems with the embedding just now :blush:


----------



## Beffy

Oh and I guess it already came out in the UK? Guess I'm a bit late for those of you across the pond. :blush:


----------



## MadamRose

I didnt think it had come out in uk


----------



## odd_socks

*bnb seems to make my broodiness worse *


----------



## cowboys angel

OMG I NEED THAT MOVIE! We have a HUGE collection of Eeyore stuff started for my LO!

socks - I sorry :hugs:


----------



## 0203

Is fed up of being ignored


----------



## cowboys angel

0203 said:


> Is fed up of being ignored

Awww...I won't ignore you I promise


----------



## chickenchaser

0203 said:


> Is fed up of being ignored

We are listening hun :hugs:


----------



## babyb54

:witch: finally showed up. I feel poopy but I'm still glad it did! This was a loooong cycle. Now I need to decide whether to buy some OPK tests for once this is done or to keep NTNP..... I am so bad. :dohh:


----------



## jemsbabyblues

After watching the premier of Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows P2 yesterday I am so excited to watch the film next week!

:wohoo: 

I think I might rewatch all of the films or reread all of the books :happydance:

@babyb54: I just noticed your ticker! Congratulations on being able to TTC really soon and good luck for getting a speedy BFP :hugs:


----------



## babyb54

jemsbabyblues said:


> After watching the premier of Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows P2 yesterday I am so excited to watch the film next week!
> 
> :wohoo:
> 
> I think I might rewatch all of the films or reread all of the books :happydance:
> 
> @babyb54: I just noticed your ticker! Congratulations on being able to TTC really soon and good luck for getting a speedy BFP :hugs:

Thanks!

And I'm SUPER excited for HP too!! :happydance:


----------



## MackMomma8

babyb54 said:


> jemsbabyblues said:
> 
> 
> After watching the premier of Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows P2 yesterday I am so excited to watch the film next week!
> 
> :wohoo:
> 
> I think I might rewatch all of the films or reread all of the books :happydance:
> 
> @babyb54: I just noticed your ticker! Congratulations on being able to TTC really soon and good luck for getting a speedy BFP :hugs:
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> And I'm SUPER excited for HP too!! :happydance:Click to expand...

Babyb, I got a pack of 40 opks and 10 hpts off amazon. It was less that $10 - like $8.90, I think? I got them just so I would have something to pee on all through my cycle... cuz you know, I'm a POAS addict. :blush: Plus, I kinda want to see if they work... how neat would it be if they did? 

I LOVE HP! I haven't seen DH Pt. 1 yet, but to be fair I was waiting for the second part to come out so I could watch them back to back. :haha: I hate cliffhangers!!!


----------



## babyb54

MackMomma8 said:


> babyb54 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jemsbabyblues said:
> 
> 
> After watching the premier of Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows P2 yesterday I am so excited to watch the film next week!
> 
> :wohoo:
> 
> I think I might rewatch all of the films or reread all of the books :happydance:
> 
> @babyb54: I just noticed your ticker! Congratulations on being able to TTC really soon and good luck for getting a speedy BFP :hugs:
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> And I'm SUPER excited for HP too!! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Babyb, I got a pack of 40 opks and 10 hpts off amazon. It was less that $10 - like $8.90, I think? I got them just so I would have something to pee on all through my cycle... cuz you know, I'm a POAS addict. :blush: Plus, I kinda want to see if they work... how neat would it be if they did?
> 
> I LOVE HP! I haven't seen DH Pt. 1 yet, but to be fair I was waiting for the second part to come out so I could watch them back to back. :haha: I hate cliffhangers!!!Click to expand...

Yep, I was planning to get some of the Wondfo tests. Then I also want some of the Clearblue digital ones so that when I think Wondfo says yes, I can confirm. Maybe I'll just buy and then hold on to them if I decide to wait until the next cycle..... :winkwink:

And TSK on not seeing the first! hehe. I hate cliffhangers too but I could never have held out this long! Plus it's not really a cliffhanger when I've read them all. :haha: Some of the theatres by us are doing back to back showings starting at 9p on the 14th. I might try to talk DH into going with me...


----------



## MackMomma8

babyb54 said:


> MackMomma8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babyb54 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jemsbabyblues said:
> 
> 
> After watching the premier of Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows P2 yesterday I am so excited to watch the film next week!
> 
> :wohoo:
> 
> I think I might rewatch all of the films or reread all of the books :happydance:
> 
> @babyb54: I just noticed your ticker! Congratulations on being able to TTC really soon and good luck for getting a speedy BFP :hugs:
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> And I'm SUPER excited for HP too!! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Babyb, I got a pack of 40 opks and 10 hpts off amazon. It was less that $10 - like $8.90, I think? I got them just so I would have something to pee on all through my cycle... cuz you know, I'm a POAS addict. :blush: Plus, I kinda want to see if they work... how neat would it be if they did?
> 
> I LOVE HP! I haven't seen DH Pt. 1 yet, but to be fair I was waiting for the second part to come out so I could watch them back to back. :haha: I hate cliffhangers!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, I was planning to get some of the Wondfo tests. Then I also want some of the Clearblue digital ones so that when I think Wondfo says yes, I can confirm. Maybe I'll just buy and then hold on to them if I decide to wait until the next cycle..... :winkwink:
> 
> And TSK on not seeing the first! hehe. I hate cliffhangers too but I could never have held out this long! Plus it's not really a cliffhanger when I've read them all. :haha: Some of the theatres by us are doing back to back showings starting at 9p on the 14th. I might try to talk DH into going with me...Click to expand...

See, I plan on testing to my hearts content with the amazon cheapies, and then making DH go get one of the digital ones if I think I see a line on one of those. This way, I'll kinda know, but not really, and he'll be there for the 100% for-sure finding out. :cloud9: He just doesn't get why anyone would use things like OPKs - he was terrified that I'd turn into a TTC-obsessed monster when we started trying! Hence why I don't want him to know about my POAS addiction. :haha: But, I coudn't stand not knowing as early as possible. Thank goodness those Wondfo HPTs are CHEAP!!


----------



## cowboys angel

I really wanna see HP Deathly Hallows p2 but there's no way I could convince my OH to take me....I don't think anyway. :cry:


----------



## odd_socks

*REALLY doubts we will be sticking to TTC date *


----------



## cowboys angel

odd_socks said:


> *REALLY doubts we will be sticking to TTC date *

OH NO! WHY NOT!?

You have to stick to your goal! Cuz then we'd be trying at the same time-ish!


----------



## odd_socks

cowboys angel said:


> odd_socks said:
> 
> 
> *REALLY doubts we will be sticking to TTC date *
> 
> OH NO! WHY NOT!?
> 
> You have to stick to your goal! Cuz then we'd be trying at the same time-ish!Click to expand...


*I want to stick to it, just OH still isn't ready *


----------



## babyb54

MackMomma8 said:


> See, I plan on testing to my hearts content with the amazon cheapies, and then making DH go get one of the digital ones if I think I see a line on one of those. This way, I'll kinda know, but not really, and he'll be there for the 100% for-sure finding out. :cloud9: He just doesn't get why anyone would use things like OPKs - he was terrified that I'd turn into a TTC-obsessed monster when we started trying! Hence why I don't want him to know about my POAS addiction. :haha: But, I coudn't stand not knowing as early as possible. Thank goodness those Wondfo HPTs are CHEAP!!

Oh I meant the Clearblue's for OPK.. since I've read the cheapies can be confusing to tell if positive or negative (but the Clearblue's seem rather expensive to me to just pee on everyday!). :shrug: 

Cute idea for the BFP though. :thumbup: I think it'd be sweet to have your DH and you find out 100% together!!


----------



## cowboys angel

odd_socks said:


> cowboys angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> odd_socks said:
> 
> 
> *REALLY doubts we will be sticking to TTC date *
> 
> OH NO! WHY NOT!?
> 
> You have to stick to your goal! Cuz then we'd be trying at the same time-ish!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *I want to stick to it, just OH still isn't ready *Click to expand...

Oh... Well fingers crossed he gets ready soon!


really really realy doesn't want to have to get back on meds.... :(


----------



## odd_socks

*I hope he is yeah  I dont want to get my hopes up incase*


----------



## cowboys angel

odd_socks said:


> *I hope he is yeah  I dont want to get my hopes up incase*

Understandable


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

Mrs Gibbo just POAS because she was bored...


----------



## babyb54

Mrs Gibbo said:


> Mrs Gibbo just POAS because she was bored...

:rofl: An excellent way to pass some time. Haha!


----------



## babyb54

odd_socks said:


> *I hope he is yeah  I dont want to get my hopes up incase*

:cry: :cry:

Nooo, I hope he doesn't change it on you!! :hugs:


----------



## cowboys angel

babyb54 said:


> Mrs Gibbo said:
> 
> 
> Mrs Gibbo just POAS because she was bored...
> 
> :rofl: An excellent way to pass some time. Haha!Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## odd_socks

babyb54 said:


> odd_socks said:
> 
> 
> *I hope he is yeah  I dont want to get my hopes up incase*
> 
> :cry: :cry:
> 
> Nooo, I hope he doesn't change it on you!! :hugs:Click to expand...



* I hope he doesn't either, its already been changed we would be trying now otherwise *


----------



## babyb54

odd_socks said:


> babyb54 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> odd_socks said:
> 
> 
> *I hope he is yeah  I dont want to get my hopes up incase*
> 
> :cry: :cry:
> 
> Nooo, I hope he doesn't change it on you!! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> * I hope he doesn't either, its already been changed we would be trying now otherwise *Click to expand...

Punk men. :growlmad:


----------



## odd_socks

* i hear ya *


----------



## cowboys angel

:( Ladies!? Help me! I really really don't want to get back on meds but my OH is threatening to take me to the doctors. I really don't think I've been bad lately!


----------



## MackMomma8

cowboys angel said:


> :( Ladies!? Help me! I really really don't want to get back on meds but my OH is threatening to take me to the doctors. I really don't think I've been bad lately!

Okay... what do you/did you take meds for? Sometimes our OHs can see things in a way we can't, lovely - that's how I ended up in therapy. :hugs:


----------



## cowboys angel

MackMomma8 said:


> cowboys angel said:
> 
> 
> :( Ladies!? Help me! I really really don't want to get back on meds but my OH is threatening to take me to the doctors. I really don't think I've been bad lately!
> 
> Okay... what do you/did you take meds for? Sometimes our OHs can see things in a way we can't, lovely - that's how I ended up in therapy. :hugs:Click to expand...

Depression. I have Major Depressive Disorder..but I've been so good! I haven't taken it in 3 years. Yes I should have been on it up til last year, as I was still cutting, but I haven't in over a year! I haven't cut, I've been eating, I'm maintaining weight, I've only randomly cried a couple times, but I just had a baby! It's normal, right?? Last night we were in bed cuddling and I just randomly started crying and don't know why and he's threatening to take me to the doctor to get back on meds.


----------



## MackMomma8

cowboys angel said:


> MackMomma8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cowboys angel said:
> 
> 
> :( Ladies!? Help me! I really really don't want to get back on meds but my OH is threatening to take me to the doctors. I really don't think I've been bad lately!
> 
> Okay... what do you/did you take meds for? Sometimes our OHs can see things in a way we can't, lovely - that's how I ended up in therapy. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Depression. I have Major Depressive Disorder..but I've been so good! I haven't taken it in 3 years. Yes I should have been on it up til last year, as I was still cutting, but I haven't in over a year! I haven't cut, I've been eating, I'm maintaining weight, I've only randomly cried a couple times, but I just had a baby! It's normal, right?? Last night we were in bed cuddling and I just randomly started crying and don't know why and he's threatening to take me to the doctor to get back on meds.Click to expand...

Oh hun. :hug: Is it possible you have post-partum depression? Since you have been diagnosed with MDD, it's a very likely possibility. Maybe you OH just sees you as more depressed than you realize you are? Would it hurt anything just to go talk to your doctor?


----------



## cowboys angel

MackMomma8 said:


> cowboys angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MackMomma8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cowboys angel said:
> 
> 
> :( Ladies!? Help me! I really really don't want to get back on meds but my OH is threatening to take me to the doctors. I really don't think I've been bad lately!
> 
> Okay... what do you/did you take meds for? Sometimes our OHs can see things in a way we can't, lovely - that's how I ended up in therapy. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Depression. I have Major Depressive Disorder..but I've been so good! I haven't taken it in 3 years. Yes I should have been on it up til last year, as I was still cutting, but I haven't in over a year! I haven't cut, I've been eating, I'm maintaining weight, I've only randomly cried a couple times, but I just had a baby! It's normal, right?? Last night we were in bed cuddling and I just randomly started crying and don't know why and he's threatening to take me to the doctor to get back on meds.Click to expand...
> 
> Oh hun. :hug: Is it possible you have post-partum depression? Since you have been diagnosed with MDD, it's a very likely possibility. Maybe you OH just sees you as more depressed than you realize you are? Would it hurt anything just to go talk to your doctor?Click to expand...

I don't think I do? I mean...I'm happy. Truly. I smile and laugh and joke...normally, I am just fine. Most days I'm fine, just been having random little down spells. But most days I play with DD, we go to my parents (I know staying home all the time will get me bad so I make sure not to spend more than a day or 2 in a row at home alone with her), going to a friends later today.

I know what triggers it, so I've been being careful. I did see the guy that raped me a few days ago, that might be why I've been a little more down lately...I didn't tell OH tho.


----------



## MackMomma8

That probably has a lot to do with it, then, sweetie. Maybe talk to your OH about it? Sometimes just talking it out with your loved one is all it takes.


----------



## cowboys angel

MackMomma8 said:


> That probably has a lot to do with it, then, sweetie. Maybe talk to your OH about it? Sometimes just talking it out with your loved one is all it takes.

Probably...I just didn't want to talk to him about it cuz he'll flip out and try to get me to tell him who it was so he can kill them. Maybe they were the wrong reasons but I chose not to report it for specific reasons, and I want to stick to that.


----------



## jemsbabyblues

It seems to me that your OH is (understandably) worried about you and is just trying to do what he thinks is best by getting you to go back onto your medication. If you know yourself that you are happy overall then I'd stay firm with not going back on them if it's not necessary :flower: I am sorry to hear about what you have gone through though and I can completely understand why your OH would want to murder them! :hugs:


----------



## MackMomma8

UGH!! All I can think about today is peeing on my last FRER when I get home, even though I know it's going to be :bfn::cry:. I'm sooo PMSy and moody today, the :witch: just HAS to be on her way.

Sigh.


----------



## odd_socks

*VERY pre-witchy  *


----------



## Sydd

... Would like to fast forward a few years so being pregnant isn't just some far off dream!


----------



## cowboys angel

jemsbabyblues said:


> It seems to me that your OH is (understandably) worried about you and is just trying to do what he thinks is best by getting you to go back onto your medication. If you know yourself that you are happy overall then I'd stay firm with not going back on them if it's not necessary :flower: I am sorry to hear about what you have gone through though and I can completely understand why your OH would want to murder them! :hugs:

Well last night, I asked my OH if it seemed like I was handling my depression okay. He said yes, so I asked why he wanted me to go back on my meds. He said cuz he knows with the baby and my SD I've been kinda stressed lately, and he knows how hard it is for me to fight my depression without meds, and he just thought it'd be a good idea, cuz it'd be less I had to focus on.

I told him I really didn't want to go back on meds, I was handling it for the moment, but if I got worse, started having urges to cut again, I'd go back on them. 

I also told him that I saw them at the grocery store, and (predictably) he got upset and went all macho and goes "Just tell me who it was and the problem will disappear forever. Don't worry I won't go to prison." Well him going to prison is not my biggest worry. I know he has friends in high places, I know what he could do and I know how he plans to handle it...but no, it wouldn't make it completely disappear cuz I remember everything about that night and what followed and what happened later and I will never be able to completely forget. Would it help? Probably. But we'll make it through. Told OH just to stand by me and help me through when my depression acted up, and we'd be okay.


----------



## jemsbabyblues

Yeah you're right, getting rid of that particular person, isn't going to take away what he did. He can live with his conscience instead.

How nice of your OH though, he sounds lovely and caring. You must have a good one there :flower:


----------



## cowboys angel

A very good one :)


----------



## odd_socks

*Thinks its time the broodiness stopped!!*


----------



## Beffy

I hate how having a baby would be the second most awful thing to happen to my OH right now, only second to me dying...


----------



## jemsbabyblues

That's what they think at first :winkwink: But then they'd come round when it was born and then it will be the best thing that ever happened to them instead. 

Feel like I've been working forever and now I have days off which I will be using...to do housework :dohh:


----------



## cowboys angel

Okay I was wrong. I think I do have PND.....lovely.....it was a rough night. And my motivation for getting out of bed this morning? I need to clean...... :dohh:


----------



## odd_socks

*finds myself posting less and less on here *


----------



## cowboys angel

odd_socks said:


> *finds myself posting less and less on here *

Don't completely disappear! I'll miss you! :hugs:


----------



## 0203

odd_socks said:


> *finds myself posting less and less on here *

:hugs: don't leave us! I will miss you! :hugs:

OH had his shifts unexpectedly change and now i find myself very lonely and very broody :(


----------



## odd_socks

* I'd miss you girls too  Broodiness is getting worse and worse if thats possible *


----------



## cowboys angel

odd_socks said:


> * I'd miss you girls too  Broodiness is getting worse and worse if thats possible *

:( What if you changed your TTC date? Would it be a possibility?


----------



## odd_socks

cowboys angel said:


> odd_socks said:
> 
> 
> * I'd miss you girls too  Broodiness is getting worse and worse if thats possible *
> 
> :( What if you changed your TTC date? Would it be a possibility?Click to expand...


*OH wont let me change it  If anything it will be pushed back again *


----------



## cowboys angel

odd_socks said:


> cowboys angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> odd_socks said:
> 
> 
> * I'd miss you girls too  Broodiness is getting worse and worse if thats possible *
> 
> :( What if you changed your TTC date? Would it be a possibility?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *OH wont let me change it  If anything it will be pushed back again *Click to expand...

Why pushed back???


----------



## odd_socks

cowboys angel said:


> odd_socks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cowboys angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> odd_socks said:
> 
> 
> * I'd miss you girls too  Broodiness is getting worse and worse if thats possible *
> 
> :( What if you changed your TTC date? Would it be a possibility?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *OH wont let me change it  If anything it will be pushed back again *Click to expand...
> 
> Why pushed back???Click to expand...


*B/C OH isn't ready for a baby *


----------



## 0203

odd_socks said:


> * I'd miss you girls too  Broodiness is getting worse and worse if thats possible *

Deffinately possible, its getting worse and worse for me too, not an hour goes by where i don't wish i could be pregnant/have a baby. I'm sorry your date might be getting pushed back :(


----------



## odd_socks

0203 said:


> odd_socks said:
> 
> 
> * I'd miss you girls too  Broodiness is getting worse and worse if thats possible *
> 
> Deffinately possible, its getting worse and worse for me too, not an hour goes by where i don't wish i could be pregnant/have a baby. I'm sorry your date might be getting pushed back :(Click to expand...


* Nice to know Im not the only one but sorry you feel the same *


----------



## chickenchaser

Thinks men are POO


----------



## cowboys angel

^^WSS


----------



## Beffy

So freaking emotional....ugh. Bawling my eyes out over nothing! This is frustrating!


----------



## daydreaming22

Hates geting on FB and seeing all of these women I know announcing their pregnancies! Especially when one already has two kids that are not legally aloud to be around her...GRRR


----------



## baby_maybe

So freakin broody at the moment!! SIL is preggers, as is a friend and i just keep seeing bumps everywhere. It feels like everyone in the world is pregnant at the moment except me :(


----------



## 0203

baby_maybe said:


> So freakin broody at the moment!! SIL is preggers, as is a friend and i just keep seeing bumps everywhere. It feels like everyone in the world is pregnant at the moment except me :(

I'm not!!!! But i know how you feel, everywhere i turn there is a bump or a baby :( soooo broody too :(


----------



## baby_maybe

I think us in WTT are the only ones without a bump!! ;)


----------



## kiki04

Everyone with babies needs to stay home today cuz Im going out and dont wanna see you!


----------



## mwah_xx

Hey :wave:

Status 1: What is with all the bumps everywhere?? Everywhere I turn people are having babies!! I want one! I especially want a "Baby on Board" badge to wear on the tube - I got so jealous this morning!

Status 2: Soooooooooo excited, I move in less than 2 weeks, maybe I should start packing and stop buying things I don't need on a credit card...................


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

just had me last cigarette so I can start taking my pre-conception vitamins! :happydance:


----------



## mwah_xx

Mrs Gibbo said:


> just had me last cigarette so I can start taking my pre-conception vitamins! :happydance:


oooh that sooo makes me want one - damn this quitting malarkey!! GL hun xx


----------



## cowboys angel

GL to you both!


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

I've got boiled sweets to suck on instead plus I plan to do a LOT of sewing! I need to keep my hands busy :haha:


----------



## cowboys angel

Really hoping I don't find out today that I've lost more weight...


----------



## 0203

Has come home from work to find a mountain of housework to do, thank you OH:grr:


----------



## odd_socks

*cant cope with waiting any longer *


----------



## 0203

odd_socks said:


> *cant cope with waiting any longer *

:hugs: i'm always here if you want a chat :hugs: i'm having a hard time waiting atm too :cry:


----------



## smudge2

is very happy dh has said we r def trying for number 2 in 6 weeks yeeeeee haaaaa!


----------



## odd_socks

0203 said:


> odd_socks said:
> 
> 
> *cant cope with waiting any longer *
> 
> :hugs: i'm always here if you want a chat :hugs: i'm having a hard time waiting atm too :cry:Click to expand...


* Thank you, you too, always welcome to PM me if you need to talk *


----------



## cowboys angel

:hugs: to you both who have to wait, and WOOHOO smudge! :yipee:


----------



## odd_socks

cowboys angel said:


> :hugs: to you both who have to wait, and WOOHOO smudge! :yipee:


:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## cowboys angel

odd_socks said:


> cowboys angel said:
> 
> 
> :hugs: to you both who have to wait, and WOOHOO smudge! :yipee:
> 
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

YAY HUGS! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Hehe I like hugs


----------



## odd_socks

* yeah me too  group hug *


----------



## ladyjdlive

i'M TTC MYSELF I HAVE PCOS AND WOULD LIKE A GURL HOPING I GO TO THE DOCTOR AND HE TELLS ME I'M OK TO GO HEAD AND TRY AND LADY I HAD TO WAIT 5 YEARS SO GOOD LUCK AND WAITTING ISN'T THAT BAD ABD REMEMBER YOU WILL ONLY HAVE IT ANY WAY WHEN GOD IS READY FOR YOU TO SO IT MIGHT COME BEFORE YOU THINK OR EVEN AFTER YOU THING BUT REMEBER IT MIGHT K=NOT COME WHEN YOU WANT BUT IT'S ALWAYS ON TIME


----------



## cowboys angel

YAY GROUP HUG!! :hugs:


----------



## chickenchaser

Me to I need a hug :hugs:


----------



## cowboys angel

Aww :hugs: What's up?


----------



## chickenchaser

Nothing I fine at the moment but any reason for a hug


----------



## odd_socks

* hon hope your ok*


----------



## MackMomma8

I already know the answer to the question I don't want to ask. And it's not the answer I'm going to want to hear. :cry:


----------



## cowboys angel

chickenchaser said:


> Nothing I fine at the moment but any reason for a hug

:rofl: Sounds good to me!!! :hugs:


----------



## odd_socks

MackMomma8 said:


> I already know the answer to the question I don't want to ask. And it's not the answer I'm going to want to hear. :cry:


* i hope you dont hear that answer lovely *


----------



## MadamRose

Really wanted a baby saw the cutest 2month old ever (otehr than chloe) this weekend.

Also wants to have her wedding blessed, but becuase i want it to be such a big occasion and on our wedding annervarsiaty were looking at 24th July 2016 :(


----------



## bartlettpear

Trying not to compare myself to Jennie Finch... but why does she get to have a gold medal, a silver medal, 2 babies... AND pitch a softball game 3 weeks after giving birth?


----------



## everdreaming

bartlettpear said:


> Trying not to compare myself to Jennie Finch... but why does she get to have a gold medal, a silver medal, 2 babies... AND pitch a softball game 3 weeks after giving birth?

Because some people are spoiled *sits in corner and throws tantrum :brat:*



Everdreaming cannot believe her OH hasn't done _anything_ to fight for the relationship and is too busy complaining about his OCD. :cry: Men suck.

:sadangel:


----------



## Cassie0454

Had a conversation with the OH that left me in tears last night. I feel like everytime we get closer to TTC he pulls back.


----------



## odd_socks

*Does not KNOW anymore!*


----------



## chickenchaser

Wants to give all her WTT girls a big fat baby free hug :hugs: They seem to be very down at the moment and their men arn't helping:nope: So forget the men ( we only want their sperm anyway). :haha:


----------



## odd_socks

* isn't being kind to me  *


----------



## cowboys angel

Is really really scared...the fact that 2 of my 3 options are MS and seizures is not helping. :cry:


----------



## everdreaming

cowboys angel said:


> Is really really scared...the fact that 2 of my 3 options are MS and seizures is not helping. :cry:

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## odd_socks

cowboys angel said:


> Is really really scared...the fact that 2 of my 3 options are MS and seizures is not helping. :cry:


:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## cowboys angel

:hugs: :hugs:

Thanks to you both. I'm just terrified! 

The fact that OH said if it is MS or seizures we would start TTC immediately before the meds had time to screw up my body is NOT helping


----------



## pixie23

fatty alert... I can't stop eating oreos


----------



## bartlettpear

pixie23 said:


> fatty alert... I can't stop eating oreos

:rofl:


----------



## bartlettpear

Ever since I got off the BC I have been a different woman!
:sex::sex::sex::sex:
i am totally loving this
:winkwink:


----------



## cowboys angel

Hasn't :sex: in 5 days now... :( Yes we been tired, and yes now we're extremely stressed and worried, but I really need to feel close to my OH right now...I'm so scared :(


----------



## Delamere19

Cath really doesn't want to go back to work in 3 weeks and would much rather be a SAHM and be trying for #2 instead!


----------



## FuzzyCaz

16 super-plus tampons and 4 heavy-flow pads in less than 12 hours...think we can safely say that's *flooding* :wacko:


----------



## odd_socks

*wonders why the  is different this time around *


----------



## MadamRose

Wants a baby sooooo soooo bad


----------



## odd_socks

mummytochloe said:


> Wants a baby sooooo soooo bad

:hugs:
*me too  *


----------



## cowboys angel

Ahh! I don't want to do this anymore!


----------



## odd_socks

*so depressed tonight *


----------



## cowboys angel

odd_socks said:


> *so depressed tonight *

:hugs:


----------



## Cassie0454

cowboys angel said:


> Ahh! I don't want to do this anymore!

I feel the same way.


----------



## cowboys angel

Cassie0454 said:


> cowboys angel said:
> 
> 
> Ahh! I don't want to do this anymore!
> 
> I feel the same way.Click to expand...

I just want to know what the hell's wrong with me so we can deal with it....I can't live like this, not knowing what's going on but having to live with the attacks every ten minutes..


----------



## odd_socks

cowboys angel said:


> odd_socks said:
> 
> 
> *so depressed tonight *
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...


* thank you *


----------



## chickenchaser

Big Hugs all round :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## odd_socks

chickenchaser said:


> Big Hugs all round :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Beffy

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Feeling a bit nauseous :( Idk what's up with this, I've been getting randomly nauseous all week :(


----------



## cowboys angel

Just had 4 attacks in the span of less than 10 minutes. My body hurts, the attacks hurt, my head hurts, I'm tired, I'm scared, I'm sick of this, it just keeps getting worse and I have 2 weeks til I see my doctor again, and...

GAHH!! 

:cry::cry::cry:


----------



## Beffy

cowboys angel said:


> Just had 4 attacks in the span of less than 10 minutes. My body hurts, the attacks hurt, my head hurts, I'm tired, I'm scared, I'm sick of this, it just keeps getting worse and I have 2 weeks til I see my doctor again, and...
> 
> GAHH!!
> 
> :cry::cry::cry:

If it gets too bad hun go to the ER. Or call your Doctor and ask to be seen sooner... :hugs: I hope it's nothing serious


----------



## baby_maybe

:brat:

that is all ](*,)


----------



## cowboys angel

Beffy said:


> cowboys angel said:
> 
> 
> Just had 4 attacks in the span of less than 10 minutes. My body hurts, the attacks hurt, my head hurts, I'm tired, I'm scared, I'm sick of this, it just keeps getting worse and I have 2 weeks til I see my doctor again, and...
> 
> GAHH!!
> 
> :cry::cry::cry:
> 
> If it gets too bad hun go to the ER. Or call your Doctor and ask to be seen sooner... :hugs: I hope it's nothing seriousClick to expand...

My OH is already threatening if it starts up again tonight he's going to take me to the ER and demand they do the tests now, not in two weeks...


----------



## Beffy

cowboys angel said:


> My OH is already threatening if it starts up again tonight he's going to take me to the ER and demand they do the tests now, not in two weeks...

Listen to him, that's def what you should do :hugs:


----------



## cowboys angel

Beffy said:


> cowboys angel said:
> 
> 
> My OH is already threatening if it starts up again tonight he's going to take me to the ER and demand they do the tests now, not in two weeks...
> 
> Listen to him, that's def what you should do :hugs:Click to expand...

Yeah. Haven't had an attack in two hours tho so we're kinda holding out. Our ER isn't exactly the quickest on the planet...


----------



## Beffy

cowboys angel said:


> Yeah. Haven't had an attack in two hours tho so we're kinda holding out. Our ER isn't exactly the quickest on the planet...

Oh Goodness our local ER is terrible. I drive an hour to go to the nice one, the local one scares me.


----------



## MadamRose

cowboys angel said:


> Just had 4 attacks in the span of less than 10 minutes. My body hurts, the attacks hurt, my head hurts, I'm tired, I'm scared, I'm sick of this, it just keeps getting worse and I have 2 weeks til I see my doctor again, and...
> 
> GAHH!!
> 
> :cry::cry::cry:

What up hunni, ive been away a few days and saw something the otehr day but didnt get what was happening. hope your ok x


----------



## cowboys angel

Beffy said:


> cowboys angel said:
> 
> 
> Yeah. Haven't had an attack in two hours tho so we're kinda holding out. Our ER isn't exactly the quickest on the planet...
> 
> Oh Goodness our local ER is terrible. I drive an hour to go to the nice one, the local one scares me.Click to expand...

Only had one last night, and that was late when we laid down to go to sleep. :sex: didn't set one off, haha. Sorry tmi :blush:



mummytochloe said:


> cowboys angel said:
> 
> 
> Just had 4 attacks in the span of less than 10 minutes. My body hurts, the attacks hurt, my head hurts, I'm tired, I'm scared, I'm sick of this, it just keeps getting worse and I have 2 weeks til I see my doctor again, and...
> 
> GAHH!!
> 
> :cry::cry::cry:
> 
> What up hunni, ive been away a few days and saw something the otehr day but didnt get what was happening. hope your ok xClick to expand...

My muscles all feel exhausted and loose like I swam 5 miles nonstop. I have random muscle twitched, and my right arm/hand/leg/foot keep randomly seizing up and my muscles lock up and I can't move.

Went to the doctors, they drew blood to check my electrolytes, and I have a nerve scan next week.

Basically, the doctor said either 1) my electrolytes are low, but she doesn't think that's it, just ruling it out, 2) I have a pinched nerve somewhere, but since it's both my arm and leg she's not sure, 3) MS, 4) mini seizures

OH says if I have seizures or MS we are going to TTC immediately before the meds get into my system and make it hard to conceive. But I'd rather wait to TTC than have any of this shit going on...

Though last night we talked and we might just start NTNP right now, screw the diagnosis. I want them close in age anyway.


----------



## MadamRose

yes i know what you mean may be best to have baby b4 meds effect you, is there safe meds why you have baby would that not be an option.

hope things sorted soon hunni


----------



## cowboys angel

mummytochloe said:


> yes i know what you mean may be best to have baby b4 meds effect you, is there safe meds why you have baby would that not be an option.
> 
> hope things sorted soon hunni

She didn't really say, but I have several friends who have told me that MS and seizure meds make it very hard (or impossible) to conceive.

I gotta find a new OB lol

OMG my parents will flip if I end up pregnant again


----------



## MadamRose

stuff the parents its not thier choice


----------



## cowboys angel

mummytochloe said:


> stuff the parents its not thier choice

I know. It'll be interesting when/if I tell them I'm pregnant....... :rofl:

Oh they'll be pissed, cementing myself even closer to my OH. :haha:


----------



## MadamRose

do they not like your oh


----------



## cowboys angel

mummytochloe said:


> do they not like your oh

Well...it's gotten better. My mom will talk to him and joke around, my dad is civil...

I think they're still holding out hope we're gonna split up tho. They weren't thrilled when we announced we were gonna get married next month


----------



## odd_socks

* Does NOT want to wait any more! *


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

wishes that either AF would show up or that I get a positive POAS :(


----------



## cowboys angel

GL and lots of baby dust!


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

Thanks chick! Just getting tired of waiting! :haha: (Me and everyone else here!)


----------



## Cassie0454

The hubby is talking about pushing out TTC date back two years.


----------



## odd_socks

*headache *


----------



## hakunamatata

feel better Odd Socks :hugs:


----------



## odd_socks

hakunamatata said:


> feel better Odd Socks :hugs:


* Thank you *


----------



## cowboys angel

Less than a week til NTNP!


----------



## babyb54

Cassie0454 said:


> The hubby is talking about pushing out TTC date back two years.

:sad1: :nope: :cry:

I hope he doesn't!!


----------



## FragileDoll

Don't wanna stress over WTT. :coffee::coffee:


----------



## 0203

Really don't want to wait anymore :( feels like i am waiting for everything!


----------



## Cassie0454

:cry:
My best friend from birth to around 23 just had her first baby and I can't even call to congratulate her.


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

Cassie0454 said:


> :cry:
> My best friend from birth to around 23 just had her first baby and I can't even call to congratulate her.

Why's that? :hugs:


----------



## Beffy

Harry Potter was amazing!


----------



## cowboys angel

Beffy said:


> Harry Potter was amazing!

Good movie yes...but it pissed me off


----------



## FragileDoll

cowboys angel said:


> Beffy said:
> 
> 
> Harry Potter was amazing!
> 
> Good movie yes...but it pissed me offClick to expand...

Ugh, want to see it now so bad. :growlmad:


----------



## MadamRose

cowboys angel said:


> Beffy said:
> 
> 
> Harry Potter was amazing!
> 
> Good movie yes...but it pissed me offClick to expand...

why did it piss you off?


----------



## 0203

Why are there sooo many adverts involving babies and being pregnant on tv right now? :(


----------



## cowboys angel

mummytochloe said:


> cowboys angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beffy said:
> 
> 
> Harry Potter was amazing!
> 
> Good movie yes...but it pissed me offClick to expand...
> 
> why did it piss you off?Click to expand...

*deep breath*

A lot of unnecessary monologue, important deaths were just skimmed over, and a LOT of tiny details that made the book were left out...and they would have been VERY easy to keep in the movie. 

Movie spoiler....maybe?

Spoiler
the items in Bellatrix's vault multiplied but did not burn, Voldemort didn't torture the "dead" Harry, slytherins were sent to the dungeon instead of out of the castle, "dead" Harry didn't have his cloak, Hagrids brother never made an appearance, Ron and Hermione TOLD Harry they were gonna go look for basilisk fangs instead of just doing it, etc....easy things to keep true to the book and they chose not to. Grrrrr


----------



## babyb54

I loved HP too! It was fantastic. It's been a while since I read the book so I didn't pick up on the discrepancies. I'm kind of sad it's all over now though, so I've started rereading the books :haha: I haven't read the first one since I was 10, so I figured it's about time to do it again anyway.


----------



## cowboys angel

babyb54 said:


> I loved HP too! It was fantastic. It's been a while since I read the book so I didn't pick up on the discrepancies. I'm kind of sad it's all over now though, so I've started rereading the books :haha: I haven't read the first one since I was 10, so I figured it's about time to do it again anyway.

As a movie, it was wonderful! Loved it! But since I'm a die hard HP BOOK fan....I was pissed lol


----------



## cowboys angel

OH!

And...


Spoiler
Harry's encounter with the Grey Lady was much different than it was in the book.


----------



## MadamRose

^^^ yes i hate how much they change them, me and my sister sit there and say what they changed and i get annoyed


----------



## cowboys angel

mummytochloe said:


> ^^^ yes i hate how much they change them, me and my sister sit there and say what they changed and i get annoyed

Yeah! I mean if it had been things that were a money saver, that at least I could understand. Still be pissed, but understand. But these movies don't NEED a money saver...and they were stupid little details that would have been very easy to keep.

:growlmad:


----------



## MadamRose

cowboys angel said:


> mummytochloe said:
> 
> 
> ^^^ yes i hate how much they change them, me and my sister sit there and say what they changed and i get annoyed
> 
> Yeah! I mean if it had been things that were a money saver, that at least I could understand. Still be pissed, but understand. But these movies don't NEED a money saver...and they were stupid little details that would have been very easy to keep.
> 
> :growlmad:Click to expand...

i agree. in spolier as i mention what happens in the film :haha:

Spoiler
I think they needed to make more of lupins son, at the end of the day harry is his god father and he lost his parents and teddy looses his, in my opinion this is big teddy is mentioned once when he brings them back with the reserection stone. They missed out all the bits wehre people gave them clues to where the next horcruxes were and loads things. More should have been made of the ending where neville killed the snake two, harry should have stayed hidden til the end and nevvile should have killed the snake infront of everyone like in the book


----------



## odd_socks

*JUST STOP LOOKING!!!! *


----------



## cowboys angel

mummytochloe said:


> cowboys angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummytochloe said:
> 
> 
> ^^^ yes i hate how much they change them, me and my sister sit there and say what they changed and i get annoyed
> 
> yeah! I mean if it had been things that were a money saver, that at least i could understand. Still be pissed, but understand. But these movies don't need a money saver...and they were stupid little details that would have been very easy to keep.
> 
> :growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> i agree. In spolier as i mention what happens in the film :haha:
> 
> Spoiler
> i think they needed to make more of lupins son, at the end of the day harry is his god father and he lost his parents and teddy looses his, in my opinion this is big teddy is mentioned once when he brings them back with the reserection stone. They missed out all the bits wehre people gave them clues to where the next horcruxes were and loads things. More should have been made of the ending where neville killed the snake two, harry should have stayed hidden til the end and nevvile should have killed the snake infront of everyone like in the bookClick to expand...

agreed


----------



## 0203

arrrgggh can't help but look at the spoilers and now im even more impatient about seeing Harry Potter!!!! so annoyed i couldn't see it as soon as it came out :( tickets booked for tomorrow though :happydance:


----------



## cowboys angel

:yipee:


----------



## FuzzyCaz

A dear friend's 6yo daughter called me 'Mum' by mistake earlier today....Made me catch my breath and I think my heart broke a little


----------



## jemsbabyblues

I watched Harry P Part 2 today :happydance:


----------



## MadamRose

0203 said:


> arrrgggh can't help but look at the spoilers and now im even more impatient about seeing Harry Potter!!!! so annoyed i couldn't see it as soon as it came out :( tickets booked for tomorrow though :happydance:

I went to a special one that started 14th at 9.15pm and ended early hours on the 15th. You watched part 1 of the deathly hallows, and then you had a 30min break and at 00.00 on 15th (well 00.20 after the adverts) they put part 2 on so i watched it litrally as soon as it came out


----------



## odd_socks

*feels like walking backwards *


----------



## cowboys angel

don't run into that pole


----------



## odd_socks

* or the doddy doo *


----------



## cowboys angel

:haha:


----------



## odd_socks

*Wants my own bundle of joy! *


----------



## 0203

> I went to a special one that started 14th at 9.15pm and ended early hours on the 15th. You watched part 1 of the deathly hallows, and then you had a 30min break and at 00.00 on 15th (well 00.20 after the adverts) they put part 2 on so i watched it litrally as soon as it came out

wow, im jealous, i wanted to do a similar thing but OH has been working :( have filled the void by watching all the programmes about it on tv :haha: going to watch it tonight though YAY :happydance:


----------



## FragileDoll

If you gonna be two faced - make sure one of them is pretty. :coffee:


----------



## odd_socks

*Love's to be ignored*


----------



## baby_maybe

Loves it when hubby talks about our next baby with me :happydance:


----------



## cowboys angel

FragileDoll said:


> If you gonna be two faced - make sure one of them is pretty. :coffee:

:haha::haha::haha:


----------



## FragileDoll

:rofl: :haha::haha:

Not feeling good today. :nope::cry:


----------



## odd_socks

*Really doesn't know what to say *


----------



## 0203

Has had a truly horrible day :cry:


----------



## odd_socks

0203 said:


> Has had a truly horrible day :cry:


:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Beffy

Ugh. This AWFUL B!TCH at work is pregnant...
Now I can't punch her. She's like the worst person ever, why does she get to have a baby?
UGH.


----------



## odd_socks

Beffy said:


> Ugh. This AWFUL B!TCH at work is pregnant...
> Now I can't punch her. She's like the worst person ever, why does she get to have a baby?
> UGH.


* I've noticed that myself  *


----------



## MadamRose

odd_socks said:


> *Really doesn't know what to say *

did you fine out about stuff with OH :hugs:



0203 said:


> Has had a truly horrible day :cry:

:hugs:


----------



## odd_socks

mummytochloe said:


> odd_socks said:
> 
> 
> *Really doesn't know what to say *
> 
> did you fine out about stuff with OH :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> 0203 said:
> 
> 
> Has had a truly horrible day :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...


* it's all in journal's but long story short I don't know where I am any more *


----------



## MadamRose

:hugs: will take a look at journal in a min hunni, hope you dont think im prying just concerned x


----------



## odd_socks

mummytochloe said:


> :hugs: will take a look at journal in a min hunni, hope you dont think im prying just concerned x


* Your not prying, I don't mind, it's lovely that you girl's care x *


----------



## MadamRose

Posted on your journal hunni x


----------



## MadamRose

Why do we get into arguments about silly things :dohh:


----------



## odd_socks

*is fighting confusion*


----------



## cowboys angel

is heartbroken :cry:


----------



## odd_socks

cowboys angel said:


> is heartbroken :cry:


:hugs::hugs:


----------



## MadamRose

My clever little girl stood for 15seconds full unaided


----------



## cowboys angel

Well, I finally started a WTT journal...

:hugs: Thanks Odd Socks


----------



## Beffy

Ladies :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Beffy

Feeling so sad, and for really no reason. Sigh... :cry:


----------



## odd_socks

Beffy said:


> Feeling so sad, and for really no reason. Sigh... :cry:


* listening to some 80's classics *


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

is becoming obsessed with finding out about soy isoflavones :haha:


----------



## chickenchaser

Has decided her best friend is a very bad influence on her, especially when it comes to wanting a baby........


----------



## Beffy

Keeps wanting to buy a test and POAS...:blush:


----------



## MadamRose

YOU COMPLETE TWAT THIS IS THE 3RD TIME YOU HAVE TAKEN MONEY FROM OUR MORGAGE FUND AND ITS ANOTHER £200 SO ITS NOT EVEN A SMALL ANOUNT. I CANT TAKE ALL THESE FUCKING LIES AS YOU ALSO TOLD ME YOU BOOKED YOUR THEORY TEST 3 TIMES NON OF THE TIMES YOU HAVE :dohh:


----------



## MackMomma8

isn't going to TTC in 2 weeks anymore. Sad, but not as sad about it as I could be.


----------



## odd_socks

MackMomma8 said:


> isn't going to TTC in 2 weeks anymore. Sad, but not as sad about it as I could be.


:hugs::hugs::hugs:

*Stressed!!! *


----------



## MadamRose

MackMomma8 said:


> isn't going to TTC in 2 weeks anymore. Sad, but not as sad about it as I could be.

:hugs: hunni why not


----------



## cowboys angel

Why not??


----------



## PandaLuv31

Wishing I was already pregnant now, instead of feeling impatient and having to wait!


----------



## cowboys angel

is apparently a yummy mommy....:rofl:


----------



## MackMomma8

mummytochloe said:


> MackMomma8 said:
> 
> 
> isn't going to TTC in 2 weeks anymore. Sad, but not as sad about it as I could be.
> 
> :hugs: hunni why notClick to expand...




cowboys angel said:


> Why not??

DH and I just agreed it would be better if we waited until we knew for sure we are moving in the spring. That, and he said he just "doesn't want to share me yet." :cloud9:


----------



## cowboys angel

Aww...


----------



## Cassie0454

Just found out that my former best friend who just had a baby and I have lost touch with has posted on this board....I miss her.


----------



## cowboys angel

(MRI=magnet)+(IUD=metal)=a very nervous katie


----------



## MadamRose

Feels alot better this am


----------



## LunaRose

An old friend of mine has just had a beautiful baby boy .. Wish it was me .. :(


----------



## odd_socks

*"Seem's to be wondering around in circles with a crisp bag on my head" *


----------



## MadamRose

Is really pissed off with the lady on ebay, you said you posted my item on satuarday its not thursday and still not arrived. However an item my dad sent just yesterday arrived today. And now your not resonding to me on ebay you tw*t


----------



## PandaLuv31

wants PIZZA right now and wishes it was a pg craving and not just me being greedy!


----------



## MadamRose

PandaLuv31 said:


> wants PIZZA right now and wishes it was a pg craving and not just me being greedy!

Oiii miss now i want a pizza


----------



## 0203

PandaLuv31 said:


> wants PIZZA right now and wishes it was a pg craving and not just me being greedy!

haha my status is pretty similar

Wishes her big round tummy was a baby bump and not because i have been very greedy today! :dohh:


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

mummytochloe said:


> PandaLuv31 said:
> 
> 
> wants PIZZA right now and wishes it was a pg craving and not just me being greedy!
> 
> Oiii miss now i want a pizzaClick to expand...

Me toooooo :( :haha:


----------



## odd_socks

*nothing on TV tonight  *


----------



## odd_socks

*Is hoping it's a light switch moment *


----------



## MackMomma8

odd_socks said:


> *Is hoping it's a light switch moment *

Me too. ;)


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

MackMomma8 said:


> odd_socks said:
> 
> 
> *Is hoping it's a light switch moment *
> 
> Me too. ;)Click to expand...

:hugs: to Oddy and Mack :kiss:


----------



## odd_socks

Mrs Gibbo said:


> MackMomma8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> odd_socks said:
> 
> 
> *Is hoping it's a light switch moment *
> 
> Me too. ;)Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs: to Oddy and Mack :kiss:Click to expand...



:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## 0203

MackMomma8 said:


> odd_socks said:
> 
> 
> *Is hoping it's a light switch moment *
> 
> Me too. ;)Click to expand...

Me three :) :hugs:


----------



## MadamRose

Still has a cold please go away for 1st anniversary on sunday


----------



## everdreaming

I've been neglecting life & BnB lately! I just feel so left behind. All my friends are graduating from uni/moving in with their OH's/trying for babies/pregnant/have babies :brat:


----------



## MadamRose

"An angel in the book of life wrote down my baby's birth. Then whispered as she closed the book "too beautiful for earth." mummy misses you Ashley x :kiss:


----------



## odd_socks

mummytochloe said:


> "An angel in the book of life wrote down my baby's birth. Then whispered as she closed the book "too beautiful for earth." mummy misses you Ashley x :kiss:


*Thats cute *


----------



## cowboys angel

mummytochloe said:


> "An angel in the book of life wrote down my baby's birth. Then whispered as she closed the book "too beautiful for earth." mummy misses you Ashley x :kiss:

:hugs: 

Cute




Is really hoping I'm not judged too harshly cuz of my last journal posting


----------



## PandaLuv31

Very sweet! 

has a paper to write for class today and really doesn't feel like doing it!!!:brat:


----------



## xvmomovx

I want my baby and I want it now!!! I don't care about being reasonable and I don't care about money either just gimme my BFP


----------



## chickenchaser

Has been very thoughtful the last couple of days, and still can't make up her mind if it a need or a habbit!!!! And when it all comes down to it is it really worth it?


----------



## odd_socks

*Hopes this is a new start *


----------



## cowboys angel

has a full crazy house of a 7 year old, 6 year old, 2 year old, and my infant will be back soon!.....and I'm loving it!!! I wish they were all mine....


----------



## MadamRose

wants twins why her and no me :cry:


----------



## Cassie0454

Where is my teaching contract?


----------



## odd_socks

*Feel's tired *


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

wishes she knew either way :(


----------



## xvmomovx

I really need a job but I don't want one. who would want to leave a sweet baby at home everyday :shrug:


----------



## BabyMaybe917

is ready for AF to show up so I can schedule my HSG and move on with TTC!!!


----------



## Beffy

Beffy's period is two days late and counting....

:wacko:


----------



## cowboys angel

FX'd!

wishes my OH wasn't so mad at me..... :(


----------



## Beffy

Uncross them! :haha: Me and OH can't handle a baby right now, sadly. I mean we could but it would be difficult on us.

I'm sorry he's cross with you :( :hugs: I hate when my OH is upset with me


----------



## odd_socks

*"And I walk this line, a million and one fu*king time"*


----------



## PandaLuv31

is tired of waiting to TTC.


----------



## xvmomovx

wishes someone would take my baby for an hour or two cause I need a nap


----------



## odd_socks

*Today feels kind of ok waiting *


----------



## cowboys angel

is soooo thankful that there are still some people who turn in lost items that they find...

SOMEONE GAVE MY WALLET TO THE POLICE STATION! WOO!


----------



## LaurenDC

Lauren and DH are sooooo excited that they will be TTC in September!!!!!!


----------



## LaurenDC

cowboys angel said:


> is soooo thankful that there are still some people who turn in lost items that they find...
> 
> SOMEONE GAVE MY WALLET TO THE POLICE STATION! WOO!

FANTASTIC!!! All the contents still in it?


----------



## cowboys angel

LaurenDC said:


> cowboys angel said:
> 
> 
> is soooo thankful that there are still some people who turn in lost items that they find...
> 
> SOMEONE GAVE MY WALLET TO THE POLICE STATION! WOO!
> 
> FANTASTIC!!! All the contents still in it?Click to expand...


yup


----------



## odd_socks

*Is very O-ing today  *


----------



## cowboys angel

O-ing?


----------



## 5_Year_Plan

wishes her mother would stop dropping hints about having a grandchild. If I could make Christmas come quicker I would!!


----------



## 0203

Just had a cuddle with a 24 hour old baby....broody alert BIG TIME


----------



## Beffy

Just learned who my dorm roommates are going to be, and added them on Facebook. One of them is talking to me now and sounds so much like my twin that it is scary :haha:


----------



## everdreaming

Feeling very detached from everything at the moment.


----------



## Beffy

ADORABLE! **

Spoiler
<iframe width="640" height="390" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/KTCQpjUrCe8" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>
**WARNING** 
Beffy claims no responsibility for the watching of this video. Any uncontrollable smiles, giggles, or broodiness brought about by this video are not the fault of Beffy INC. View at your own risk.
:haha:


----------



## Cassie0454

My houseguest is moving out this week!!!! This is the best present I could possibly receive right now!!!!!!!!!! Woooohoooooo!!!!


----------



## cowboys angel

But....but Beffy...there's no video!

I had a good night last night at my neighbors! If OH asks what we did I'm screwed cuz I can't lie to him and he may be irritated cuz I didn't get him pictures but that's okay!


----------



## hakunamatata

Hate that I got a BFN. :growlmad:


----------



## lemongrass

Feels that her WTT is real now with a ticker and the wedding over :) Thinks the wait is going to be hard now!


----------



## Beffy

cowboys angel said:


> But....but Beffy...there's no video!
> 
> I had a good night last night at my neighbors! If OH asks what we did I'm screwed cuz I can't lie to him and he may be irritated cuz I didn't get him pictures but that's okay!

:dohh:
Here's the vid :blush:

Spoiler
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KTCQpjUrCe8

What'd you do?! I MUST KNOW!


----------



## cowboys angel

Awwww soooo cute!

I was hanging out with the neighbor last night after her husband left for work, and we ended up kissing.


----------



## Beffy

He'll be okay with that? My OH would be pissed


----------



## MadamRose

Cute vidoe betty

And i want to have twinnies :(


----------



## cowboys angel

Beffy said:


> He'll be okay with that? My OH would be pissed

Haha mine only asked if he got pictures. And it's not like we made out or fooled around, just a kiss.


----------



## PandaLuv31

Opks, check! Preseed, check! Softcups, check! The countdown to TTC is ON!!! :thumbup: (now, hurry up time and go a little faster! :-=)


----------



## MadamRose

sorry to sound dumb but what are Preseed, check! Softcups


----------



## PandaLuv31

mummytochloe said:


> sorry to sound dumb but what are Preseed, check! Softcups

Preseed is a sperm-friendly lubricant that I am going to try when I start to ttc. I have heard it really helps. So, I was just saying that I have already bought that and some Softcups (which I have also heard help to keep the spermmies in when you are ttc) and I just want to hurry up and start using all this stuff & trying!


----------



## MadamRose

What so this lube is menna be even better than using nothing?
and never heard of them or softcups either :dohh: i feel really dumb


----------



## cowboys angel

Never heard of those things either, thanks for the info!


----------



## PandaLuv31

I have been reading about them over on ttc - there are a whole bunch of threads about them over there (also google). :thumbup: I am willing to try anything that might help me ttc faster when I start in Sept.

So broody!!!:brat:


----------



## MadamRose

Aww hope you get your BFP as soon as possible hunni :D


----------



## PandaLuv31

mummytochloe said:


> Aww hope you get your BFP as soon as possible hunni :D

Thank you, hun! You, too, when you start ttc :flower:


----------



## MadamRose

Not for about 3 years :cry:


----------



## PandaLuv31

Fx'd for time to go FAST for you! And at least we all have B n B to help up make it through :hugs:


----------



## MadamRose

Yes exactly but sometimes can make you more broody :dohh:


----------



## PandaLuv31

So true! But I don't think I could give it up even if I tried - I am too addicted to it!!!:rofl:


----------



## MackMomma8

wishes it were the 1600s still. But only because I'm watching "The Tudors" :blush:


----------



## cowboys angel

really hopes that I don't have a 'bad dream repeat' tonight... :cry:


----------



## MackMomma8

is heartbroken that her brother isn't enough of an adult to make sure his daughter knows his family. Salt in the wound is when his baby momma posts pictures of my gorgeous neice on FB.... and I haven't seen or even spoken to them in a year. :cry:


----------



## odd_socks

*isn't here a lot any more *


----------



## MackMomma8

:hugs: Miss ya, oddy.


----------



## cowboys angel

:hugs: We miss you oddsocks


Can't believe my wedding is less than a month away...

Nervous for Wednesday, when we meet with my doctor again about my "abnormal MRI results".....Hope when we tell him we plan to TTC soon that he doesn't say that it's not possible...


----------



## odd_socks

*miss you girls too *


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

can't believe it's Sunday evening ALREADY! Seriously, where does the weekend go? I feel like I haven't done anything at all, and I'm still shattered. I love my job so much, but it's just so bloody relentless at the moment...I'm doing loads of overtime, we're short-staffed, our workload has rocketed and it's only going to get worse...of course I'm glad I still have a job at all, the way things are just now, but I could REALLY use a holiday! Oh well, got 3 days off in a week's time for our first wedding anniversary, hopefully we will be able to chill, though I have a feeling a visit to the bank to talk about mortgages might be on the cards. EEEEEK! :D


----------



## pixie23

back to wtt... missing my hubby 

not wanting to have to wait anymore, I hate TTC, then waiting, then TTC, then waiting

dislike being forced to wait


----------



## odd_socks

*HATES this weather! its too HOT! *


----------



## MadamRose

Wants babies


----------



## odd_socks

mummytochloe said:


> Wants babies


:thumbup: *Here here*


----------



## pixie23

wish we weren't forced to wait. tired of the back and forth


----------



## cowboys angel

bought a bikini! hehehe


----------



## odd_socks

*wants the weekend to be here*


----------



## MadamRose

so blooming hot, sat outside with chloe using her old redundant baby bath as a paddling pool :haha:


----------



## PandaLuv31

Had another baby dream last night. Want it to become reality soon! [-o&lt;


----------



## cowboys angel

is really really scared... :(


----------



## MackMomma8

cowboys angel said:


> is really really scared... :(

:hugs: Why's that, dear?


----------



## cowboys angel

MackMomma8 said:


> cowboys angel said:
> 
> 
> is really really scared... :(
> 
> :hugs: Why's that, dear?Click to expand...

To go to my doctors appointment... We're going to find out today what's wrong with me and why my MRI came back abnormal...


----------



## MackMomma8

:hug: Sending good thoughts and positive vibes your direction. :hugs:


----------



## odd_socks

*Doesn't understand why I don't get to be a mum but other people do *


----------



## cowboys angel

:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:

I DON'T WANT TO BE SICK!


----------



## xvmomovx

odd_socks said:


> *Doesn't understand why I don't get to be a mum but other people do *

:hugs: that made me cry


----------



## LunaRose

cowboys angel said:


> :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:
> 
> I DON'T WANT TO BE SICK!

:hugs: Good luck xxxxxxxxx


----------



## LunaRose

Oh my word! What just happened? One minute we are stuck in our little flat and WTT indefinitely and suddenly we are in the process of buying a bigger house, OH has just got a better and higher paid job and last night he said he wants us to think about TTC again next year!! :cloud9: I can't believe it! Everything is falling into place for my little family! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## cowboys angel

LunaRose said:


> cowboys angel said:
> 
> 
> :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:
> 
> I DON'T WANT TO BE SICK!
> 
> :hugs: Good luck xxxxxxxxxClick to expand...

We found out that, pending a neurologist agreeing with the diagnosis, I have MS.


----------



## MadamRose

:hugs: hunni


----------



## odd_socks

xvmomovx said:


> odd_socks said:
> 
> 
> *Doesn't understand why I don't get to be a mum but other people do *
> 
> :hugs: that made me cryClick to expand...


* sorry *


----------



## MadamRose

Want it all to stop now, its not helping anything :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:


----------



## odd_socks

*really wants to cry *


----------



## MadamRose

odd_socks said:


> *really wants to cry *

whats up hunni :hugs:


----------



## MackMomma8

:hugs: Oddy, what's up?


----------



## cowboys angel

What's wrong Oddy?? :hugs:


----------



## odd_socks

* I dont know  I think it's because the  is due *


----------



## MadamRose

:hugs: hunni 

Just spent over £60 on 3 uni books :saywhat: would have been over 70 if i didnt have a £10 amazon voucher


----------



## odd_socks

* thanks chic 

pigging out on chocolate  *


----------



## MadamRose

can i share please, ive only got rich tea buiscuts but would love choc


----------



## cowboys angel

Can I have some chocolate too??

I just want them to get me into a neurologist so I can get on meds and stop this shit...or get pregnant which could slow it down/pause it... :nope:


----------



## 0203

thought she was feeling better about wtt but having a cuddle with two little babies today has made everything come crashing down again :(


----------



## MadamRose

:hugs: 0203


----------



## odd_socks

*Babies EVERYWHERE  *


----------



## cowboys angel

Sometimes I feel like I shouldn't be part of this section of BnB


----------



## MadamRose

really wants someone to analyse her dream from last night, it was so vivid i really wanna know what it may mean


----------



## Beffy

It's okay to flirt a little right? :blush: As long as you don't mean it and shoot down any real advances, right? :blush:


----------



## i want it all

Claire is the only person who is excited that I'm TTC NEXT month! I'm bursting to tell everyone but I've promised to keep it secret!


----------



## cowboys angel

Beffy said:


> It's okay to flirt a little right? :blush: As long as you don't mean it and shoot down any real advances, right? :blush:

Exactly!


----------



## hakunamatata

I'm soooooooo broody tonight. :brat:


----------



## cowboys angel

And yet again, everything's gonna change...


----------



## Beffy

Just wants a little attention from her OH...is that too much to ask? :(


----------



## BabyMaybe917

is ready for the next 2 weeks to fly by for TTC time... but then has to return to school in 3 weeks... :dohh:


----------



## Mummyjessie

Mummyjessie did VERY well not ripping heads off yesterday when OH was "too tired" to sort the loft to empty the soon to be nursery of boxes and useless man things!!!!


----------



## Mummyjessie

cowboys angel said:


> LunaRose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cowboys angel said:
> 
> 
> :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:
> 
> I DON'T WANT TO BE SICK!
> 
> :hugs: Good luck xxxxxxxxxClick to expand...
> 
> We found out that, pending a neurologist agreeing with the diagnosis, I have MS.Click to expand...


Try and stay as positive as you can, the stronger you are the better chance you have of coping with what life has to throw at you. :hug:


----------



## cowboys angel

is getting my IUD out thursday morning at 9am. I am not letting MS steal my dream of a family, so I'm just going to beat it at it's own game and try and get pregnant before I'm diagnosed.


----------



## mrsk3212

I wish I could go to bed tonight and wake up at least 5 stone lighter in the morning so I can move to TTC already!!! :)


----------



## hakunamatata

BabyMaybe917 said:


> is ready for the next 2 weeks to fly by for TTC time... but then has to return to school in 3 weeks... :dohh:

I hear ya girl, I can't wait to TTC but I also don't want to wish the time away because I'll be back at work!

:hugs:


----------



## 0203

OH has just sent her a text saying

"hey baby i think i wanna marry you" :saywhat: but :wohoo:


----------



## odd_socks

0203 said:


> OH has just sent her a text saying
> 
> "hey baby i think i wanna marry you" :saywhat: but :wohoo:



* Thats great chic! I wish I had those kind of text's *


----------



## snowflake1989

Snowflake1989 wants a baby so much but has to get a job first :wacko:


----------



## 0203

should really be working but i don't want to :( :( :( :( isn't working 9-5 enough why do i have to come home and do more!!!!


----------



## odd_socks

*doesn't know if I belong in WTT been's I don't have TTC date *


----------



## MadamRose

0203 said:


> OH has just sent her a text saying
> 
> "hey baby i think i wanna marry you" :saywhat: but :wohoo:

This sounds like very good news


----------



## MadamRose

Why them their only fuc*ing kids its not fair at all :cry:


----------



## Beffy

odd_socks said:


> *doesn't know if I belong in WTT been's I don't have TTC date *

I don't either hun! And I know a few others don't have one. You're just fine here! :flower:


----------



## everdreaming

Riots and fires less than 4 miles from me... in more than one direction! Not liking the UK right now!! News watching before even considering sleep or properly catching up on BnB tonight!!


----------



## anniepie

everdreaming said:


> Riots and fires less than 4 miles from me... in more than one direction! Not liking the UK right now!! News watching before even considering sleep or properly catching up on BnB tonight!!

I'm there with you...making me question why I want to bring children into this place?! Can't sleep...


----------



## everdreaming

anniepie said:


> I'm there with you...making me question why I want to bring children into this place?! Can't sleep...

I'm exhausted but cannot sleep either. It's awful, it really does make me wonder what kind of life my children will grow up to live if this sort of behaviour can go unchecked. This is spreading all over the UK - for what purpose. It is disgusting and I am ashamed of being British! and I would really like to be able to relax and sleep!!! *grumble*


----------



## cowboys angel

Can't believe I went into one of those stores...OMG :blush:


----------



## everdreaming

Some of the footage of places being destroyed are literally OPPOSITE my office! I'm praying this will stop tonight. What is going on England?


----------



## snowflake1989

NTNP this mo.......... need to resist!!! :dohh:


----------



## cowboys angel

Oh. My. God.


----------



## everdreaming

cowboys angel said:


> Oh. My. God.

What? :wacko::wacko:


----------



## cowboys angel

everdreaming said:


> cowboys angel said:
> 
> 
> Oh. My. God.
> 
> What? :wacko::wacko:Click to expand...

Haha....um...

So....my OH took me to a sex shop yesterday...

And we played with our new toy last night...

This will make TTC even more fun! :rofl:

I just wish I knew why I ended up having flashbacks... Soooo confused...


----------



## odd_socks

*All these riots is scaring me  *


----------



## 0203

just spent ages planning a weekend away for new year...then realised OH is working new years eve and day....:dohh:


----------



## everdreaming

cowboys angel said:


> everdreaming said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cowboys angel said:
> 
> 
> Oh. My. God.
> 
> What? :wacko::wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> Haha....um...
> 
> So....my OH took me to a sex shop yesterday...
> 
> And we played with our new toy last night...
> 
> This will make TTC even more fun! :rofl:
> 
> I just wish I knew why I ended up having flashbacks... Soooo confused...Click to expand...

Well I don't know about the flashbacks, but you're the THIRD BnB girl telling me about your kinky :sex:!! I feel almost left out :haha: :dohh: Just kidding :winkwink:


----------



## CountryDarlin

Is incredibly happy for the friends who are mommies to the 9 babies born in the last month, but is a teensy bit jealous, and impatient for my turn. Sept, please hurry!


----------



## MadamRose

wants the riots to stop they are getting closer and closer to me :cry:


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

Take care everyone :hugs:


----------



## kittylady

mummytochloe said:


> wants the riots to stop they are getting closer and closer to me :cry:

Stay safe hun :hugs:


----------



## cowboys angel

everdreaming said:


> cowboys angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> everdreaming said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cowboys angel said:
> 
> 
> Oh. My. God.
> 
> What? :wacko::wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> Haha....um...
> 
> So....my OH took me to a sex shop yesterday...
> 
> And we played with our new toy last night...
> 
> This will make TTC even more fun! :rofl:
> 
> I just wish I knew why I ended up having flashbacks... Soooo confused...Click to expand...
> 
> Well I don't know about the flashbacks, but you're the THIRD BnB girl telling me about your kinky :sex:!! I feel almost left out :haha: :dohh: Just kidding :winkwink:Click to expand...

Sorry!

My kinky sex didn't end well...we noticed that the tip of the vibrator is missing... (It's got removable tips to switch them up (clitoral, gspot, regular).

It's in my ass....

I really really REALLY don't wanna have to go to the ER cuz of this.

AH!


----------



## MadamRose

cowboys angel said:


> everdreaming said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cowboys angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> everdreaming said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cowboys angel said:
> 
> 
> Oh. My. God.
> 
> What? :wacko::wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> Haha....um...
> 
> So....my OH took me to a sex shop yesterday...
> 
> And we played with our new toy last night...
> 
> This will make TTC even more fun! :rofl:
> 
> I just wish I knew why I ended up having flashbacks... Soooo confused...Click to expand...
> 
> Well I don't know about the flashbacks, but you're the THIRD BnB girl telling me about your kinky :sex:!! I feel almost left out :haha: :dohh: Just kidding :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry!
> 
> My kinky sex didn't end well...we noticed that the tip of the vibrator is missing... (It's got removable tips to switch them up (clitoral, gspot, regular).
> 
> It's in my ass....
> 
> I really really REALLY don't wanna have to go to the ER cuz of this.
> 
> AH!Click to expand...

Big whoops :dohh:


----------



## cowboys angel

Hooray! My ass is vibrator piece free! And we didn't have to go to emergency!


----------



## mrsk3212

ha ha!!! :rofl: 

That made me chuckle - congrats! :)

xxx


----------



## cowboys angel

Lol thanks. My OH was like "maybe we shouldn't use the vibrator in your ass..."

:dohh:

If I recall correctly I didn't want it in my ass to start with!


----------



## everdreaming

:haha:Sorry cowboys angel but that did give me epic giggles! I'm so glad it came out though!!!:rofl:


----------



## odd_socks

*Worried about my OH the riots are meant to be starting there tonight *


----------



## odd_socks

*grrrrr pathetic!*


----------



## i want it all

Excited!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

Horny as hell! :sex: Where's a man when you need one? :growlmad:


----------



## cowboys angel

everdreaming said:


> :haha:Sorry cowboys angel but that did give me epic giggles! I'm so glad it came out though!!!:rofl:

Haha it's all good.


----------



## 0203

> The only thing better than having you for a mum, is my kids having you for a grandma

Saw this quote earlier and can't wait until i have the chance to say this to my mum!


----------



## odd_socks

*Grr least little thing is trying to annoy me today!*


----------



## chickenchaser

odd_socks said:


> *doesn't know if I belong in WTT been's I don't have TTC date *

Oh Oddy I don't have a date either, that doesn't mean we shouldn't be here it's just that our wait may be a little longer than others. Keep your chin up hun, it will happen in time, believe and it will happen :hugs:


----------



## odd_socks

chickenchaser said:


> odd_socks said:
> 
> 
> *doesn't know if I belong in WTT been's I don't have TTC date *
> 
> Oh Oddy I don't have a date either, that doesn't mean we shouldn't be here it's just that our wait may be a little longer than others. Keep your chin up hun, it will happen in time, believe and it will happen :hugs:Click to expand...


**


----------



## cowboys angel

:cry:


----------



## odd_socks

*Dont know why I bother half the time *


----------



## MackMomma8

:hugs:Oddy:hugs:


----------



## Ein_85

Wishing this day would hurry up and end! :nope:


----------



## cowboys angel

Can't believe that I'm being prejudiced against because of what health insurance I have.......


----------



## odd_socks

MackMomma8 said:


> :hugs:Oddy:hugs:


:hugs::hugs: *Thanks lovely *


----------



## hakunamatata

Ein_85 said:


> Wishing this day would hurry up and end! :nope:

You okay?

:hugs:

:friends:


----------



## odd_socks

*Is a loner for the day *


----------



## everdreaming

Feels like I'm running up against a fertility brick wall this month. Polycycstic ovaries, growth in uterus found last week and now a new, even more abnormal, smear from the one 6 months ago. :cry: And been told definitely no babymaking for 6 months :cry: single or not, this is _not fair_ :cry:


----------



## 0203

everdreaming said:


> Feels like I'm running up against a fertility brick wall this month. Polycycstic ovaries, growth in uterus found last week and now a new, even more abnormal, smear from the one 6 months ago. :cry: And been told definitely no babymaking for 6 months :cry: single or not, this is _not fair_ :cry:

:( :hugs: hope everything turns out ok :hugs:


----------



## jemsbabyblues

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Keep your chin up xxx


----------



## 0203

has been very busy today making 2 large birthday cakes and 60 cupcakes...i don't want to see another cake for a long long time!


----------



## BabyMaybe917

went to a cookout yesterday and birthday party today and could only think... where's my bump... where's my LO! Crazy Broody :wacko:


----------



## pixie23

I'm bump obsessed


----------



## CountryDarlin

Tickled pink that we moved our TTC date to end of Aug instead of end of Sept, but impatiently waiting on AF to get here and leave so we can get on w/ it!


----------



## LunaRose

I think a LARGE drink might help me to pluck up the courage to ask OH for a TTC date! :wine:


----------



## odd_socks

*wants my bed*


----------



## Love3Hope4

is so angry over our loss. My body failed my baby. Period.


----------



## pixie23

sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## MackMomma8

Love3Hope4 said:


> is so angry over our loss. My body failed my baby. Period.

:hugs: Don't think like that. I like to think that losses are souls that just weren't ready to be reborn yet. :hugs:


----------



## Love3Hope4

Thank you Mack....angry one day, peaceful the next. I suppose my hormones trying to straighten out will cause my ups and downs. Time will heal my heart. But I do dread the new fear of a reoccurring loss when we try again.


----------



## 0203

Just can't help herself....just read the article "10 pictures to take on newborn babys first day" broody alert :dohh:


----------



## cowboys angel

interview went well, fairly 'symptom free' day, LO in bed, OH almost ready for bed....it's a good day.


----------



## odd_socks

*misses her BnB buddies*


----------



## anniepie

odd_socks said:


> *misses her BnB buddies*

Missing you too Oddy :hug:


----------



## MackMomma8

anniepie said:


> odd_socks said:
> 
> 
> *misses her BnB buddies*
> 
> Missing you too Oddy :hug:Click to expand...

Ditto. :hugs:


----------



## anniepie

MackMomma8 said:


> anniepie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> odd_socks said:
> 
> 
> *misses her BnB buddies*
> 
> Missing you too Oddy :hug:Click to expand...
> 
> Ditto. :hugs:Click to expand...

 We've not done a group hug in a while- come on ladies :hug:


----------



## MackMomma8

:hug: Group hug!!


----------



## chickenchaser

cowboys angel said:


> interview went well, fairly 'symptom free' day, LO in bed, OH almost ready for bed....it's a good day.

:happydance: :thumbup: :yipee: :icecream: :fool: :wohoo:


----------



## chickenchaser

odd_socks said:


> *misses her BnB buddies*

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## odd_socks

*Arwwww nice to know I'm missed too    group hug  I promise to be about a little bit more over the next few days and catch up on your journals etc x*


----------



## vaniilla

:happydance::happydance::happydance: drumroll please! and the award for the biggest let down goes to you!!!!! funny how you've disappeared now that you're not in any trouble :/


----------



## i want it all

tick tock tick tock - it's getting closer!!


----------



## cowboys angel

Goodbye dear friends! In the morning I am getting my IUD out, and officially NTNP!


----------



## odd_socks

*Always left sat on the sidelines*


----------



## 0203

odd_socks said:


> *Always left sat on the sidelines*

:hugs: feel exactly the same!


----------



## odd_socks

0203 said:


> odd_socks said:
> 
> 
> *Always left sat on the sidelines*
> 
> :hugs: feel exactly the same!Click to expand...

* Rubbish isn't it  *


----------



## aubreee

I am so effin broody and OH is not even ready to move in with me, after 2.5 years together

I am so stupid for even dreaming about having a little one within like 2 years.... is he ever gonna be ready to commit to that?


----------



## 0203

odd_socks said:


> 0203 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> odd_socks said:
> 
> 
> *Always left sat on the sidelines*
> 
> :hugs: feel exactly the same!Click to expand...
> 
> * Rubbish isn't it  *Click to expand...


yeah but the virtual hug makes it better :haha:


----------



## odd_socks

aubreee said:


> I am so effin broody and OH is not even ready to move in with me, after 2.5 years together
> 
> I am so stupid for even dreaming about having a little one within like 2 years.... is he ever gonna be ready to commit to that?

*PM sent *



0203 said:


> odd_socks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 0203 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> odd_socks said:
> 
> 
> *Always left sat on the sidelines*
> 
> :hugs: feel exactly the same!Click to expand...
> 
> * Rubbish isn't it  *Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yeah but the virtual hug makes it better :haha:Click to expand...

**


----------



## 0203

is glad she has her virtual friends because her real life friends have been complete shit recently!!!


----------



## odd_socks

*I know the feeling 0203  BTW added you in my siggy *


----------



## Lovey92

So ready for my OH to be home from out of town working
--Going insane really wants a baby now. But have to get 82 more pounds off.
BTW; I did just get off the treadclimber...lol


----------



## odd_socks

*Over worked, under paid, under sexed, over weight   *


----------



## 0203

odd_socks said:


> *Over worked, under paid, under sexed, over weight   *

DITTO!!!! :haha:


----------



## odd_socks

**


----------



## aubreee

:flasher:


----------



## Lovey92

Had an alright day. boring tho
had a very good work out walked 20000 steps on the treadclimber. lol 
Burned 344 calories


----------



## CountryDarlin

Is hoping AF will hurry up and LEAVE so me and DH can get to making a little Little...I'm so ready for a baby bump, baby smell, and shopping for baby stuff!


----------



## pixie23

The Office, BnB, and gingersnaps :munch: = a great evening

but a few of the things that could make this night even better: being with DH, :sex:, and a :baby: on the way.


----------



## 0203

thought i would have a snoop on facebook of people i used to go to school with...i seem to be the only one without a baby!!


----------



## PandaLuv31

Have been thinking about my future baby non-stop & it is making me so BROODY!!!:brat::hissy::brat:


----------



## odd_socks

*Don't be like that with me, I'm not in the wrong! *


----------



## MackMomma8

Oddy!! What did that OH of yours do now!?!?!! :growlmad:


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

Oddy? Everything okay? :hugs:


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

got all melty this afternoon seeing hubby sitting on the sofa snuggled up with 5-year-old niece :D :cloud9:

(also got a really sore face where same 5-year-old niece headbutted me in the nose REALLY REALLY HARD!)


----------



## LunaRose

:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9: I can't believe it! I'M ENGAGED!!!!!! :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## aubreee

oooh LunaRose how wonderful!! Congratulations!!!! :flower:

was it an unexpected proposal?


----------



## LunaRose

Thank you! I'm so excited!

It was completely unexpected .. I thought he'd never ask me to marry him :haha:


----------



## odd_socks

* thanks ladies, all was explained over in journals girls *


----------



## chickenchaser

0203 said:


> odd_socks said:
> 
> 
> *Always left sat on the sidelines*
> 
> :hugs: feel exactly the same!Click to expand...

Is there room for another one :wacko:


----------



## chickenchaser

LunaRose said:


> :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9: I can't believe it! I'M ENGAGED!!!!!! :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

:happydance:Congratulations:happydance:


----------



## bornthiswayxo

"I wish I could have one more shot... right now."


----------



## Ein_85

Getting read to have a day out with her Daddy! :cloud9:


----------



## odd_socks

*needs my nails doing *


----------



## chickenchaser

Has had a good day ;-)


----------



## baby_maybe

Has unintentionally found herself in the 2ww oops :blush:


----------



## everdreaming

I would really like to get that 'MUG' tattoo lasered off my forehead in the hopes that will make people stop treating me like one.


----------



## Dimples81

wants it all right now


----------



## i want it all

Dimples81 said:


> wants it all right now

Me too hence the name! Lol!


----------



## i want it all

Claire is running out of time to panic!


----------



## Mummyjessie

Wanting to lose more weight and get my meds sorted... WTT is getting boring now!!!!


----------



## Vicki_Cream

It's amazing in a house so full of people how alone you can feel. *sigh* Can I just fast forward my life to when my OH and I have moved into our own place??


----------



## Dimples81

is picking the chocolate covered bits out of a box of cereal - it has to better than a mars bar surely?


----------



## odd_socks

*Its been a while....*


----------



## i want it all

odd_socks said:


> *Its been a while....*

Fab song!

:thumbup:


----------



## i want it all

Claire really needs to get her arse in to gear and lose another stone thins month!


----------



## pixie23

must gain self control, must stop eating these cookies...


----------



## CountryDarlin

Really wishes my cycle would have stayed at 28 days instead of 31, so we could've conceived on my hubby's bday...now we have to wait another week! :growlmad:


----------



## mrsswaffer

Bex can't wait for October to roll around, so that I can stop taking these BCP!!


----------



## sarahj198

Sarah doesn't actually have sickness and diarrhoea... she just had a better offer :) xxx


----------



## chickenchaser

Has turned a corner..........


----------



## i want it all

Is hoping to be up the duff soon!


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

is busy in her head designing the nursery in her new house (and we've not yet exchanged contracts or set a definite TTC date) :rofl:


----------



## Vicki_Cream

Mum...you are doing my bloody head in!!!!!!


----------



## odd_socks

*want's it to be my turn to TTC *


----------



## Mummyjessie

Is really pleased to have got the "Spare Room " cleared of stuff now and it can slowly start to look like a nursery! Bit bored of WTT now tbh!!!


----------



## odd_socks

*The  is making me suffer already  *


----------



## bornthiswayxo

Wanting my angels back :(


----------



## rosalieava

Is it so wrong to have a baby young?! Keep your immature, selfish thoughts to yourself you stupid women!!


----------



## odd_socks

*Up yours moody bum *


----------



## trynitey

Heather is incredibly moody due to AF. She just wants to be antisocial.


----------



## MadamRose

Finally after a 6-8 week period due to the implant my bleeding has stopped :wohoo:


----------



## odd_socks

*Given up on ever becoming a mother*


----------



## snowflake1989

is sick of waiting !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## baby_maybe

Urrrgghhh I hate you :witch: hurry up and leave!


----------



## odd_socks

*Hates being so broody and knowing it might not ever happen *


----------



## LunaRose

Not sure what to do! Do we wait until after we're married to have another baby or TTC next year ..? :wacko:


----------



## CountryDarlin

frustrated that the friend I waited on until Sept to get pregnant with, is now probably going to wait longer(although not entirely her fault, partly her hubbys)...if I would've known this, I would've started trying in June like our original plan!:growlmad:


----------



## snowflake1989

someone needs to give me a job!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## baby_maybe

Feeling sad that my littlest one starts school tomorrow :(


----------



## chickenchaser

May have found a new way to push custard upstairs :tease:


----------



## odd_socks

*EVIL  *


----------



## chickenchaser

Is not so chilled about WTT today and blames her best friend for making her pee on a stick today. Of cause it was going to be negative, I'm not that lucky to have an accident.


----------



## odd_socks

*pain!!*


----------



## Mummyjessie

tired.... GRRRR
bored of WTT....GRRRRR
would love to be TTC .... Hoorah
off to bed soon.... zzzzzzz


----------



## Dimples81

feels like vomiting everywhere, don't try and tell me veg is good for you when it makes me feel this rubbish.


----------



## almosthere

Going crazy waiting for October 2nd, HURRY UP!:sad2:

And wanting to get my preconception appointment done and over with already since it's to determine if I'll have high risk pregnancy or not...and it's a week away, argghh!! :growlmad:


----------



## mrsswaffer

Grr! I have a friend on FB who is pregnant with her second, and still lives at home with her mum. How will she ever find enough money to stand on her own two feet?!


----------



## mrsswaffer

....On a lighter note, 1 month and 1 day until I take my last pill!! :happydance: Which means I start to chart in exactly 1 month and 4 days!! :p


----------



## odd_socks

*Well that was something new wasn't it?*


----------



## everdreaming

I wish I could understand what is happening in my life :wacko:


----------



## almosthere

Fall semester please go by fastttt-especially this first month so it can be my ttc month =)


----------



## odd_socks

*Feel's like I have a cold on it's way *


----------



## Ein_85

There are too many stupid people in the world and not enough hammers...:growlmad:


----------



## odd_socks

*Babies, babies, babies, babies, babies, babies, babies, babies, babies, babies, babies, babies, babies....................STOP THINKING ABOUT BABIES!!  *


----------



## chickenchaser

YAY!!!! Great, Another pregnancy anouncment on facebook. I'm really pleased for them, really I am.


----------



## odd_socks

*Really?*


----------



## chickenchaser

No it's crap!!!!!! Sorry.


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

...is getting fed up of certain people trying to be more 'me' than I am >.< What does it prove? I hate it when someone takes something they only know about because of me and makes it all about them, like I had nothing to do with it. RAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAR.


----------



## everdreaming

Two friends had their babies this week... :sadangel: it's NOT FAIR!!!!!!!


----------



## odd_socks

*Chickenchaser/everdreaming I know the feeling   to you both



Oddy is poorly sick *


----------



## everdreaming

:hugs: feel better Oddy! Poor you :hugs:


----------



## pixie23

craving hummus from a restaurant in town

wishing my cravings were pg related :growlmad:


----------



## Mummyjessie

I'm bloody tired too!! And I have to get up tommorow to drop DD off whilst you can lie in bed. Maybe if you came to bed before 2am during the week that may help??? Only a suggestion!!!!


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

just wishes she'd either ovulate or get AF, one or the other, just so she knows where she is. Are you listening, ovaries???!


----------



## MadamRose

Wishes she didnt have to leave her baby tomorrow :(
also wishes she could have another baby now :(


----------



## mrsswaffer

I keep dreaming I'm 3 months pregnant!


----------



## almosthere

Can I please ovulate by tomorrow the latest please?


----------



## ushotmedown

it feels really odd that my mum and sister know about the engagement. Them finding out by accident makes it seem more real. Also, i'm determined to lose all the weight i need to in 3 years (before the wedding)


----------



## baby_maybe

Looks like I should move over to NTNP, DH seems to have ditched the BC :happydance:


----------



## ushotmedown

I'm feeling majorly broody and have sore boobies so i'm wishing that it was a pregnancy symptom even though i'm meant to be waiting until 2015 to ttc. 

Also, i'm tempted to try and convince my OH to start ttc now but i'm terrified what our parents would say


----------



## almosthere

Please let this be ovulation spotting!!!! <3


----------



## everdreaming

I really wish all these symptoms were pregnancy, not just super wishful thinking :sadangel:


----------



## odd_socks

*Get your head from up my bum please *


----------



## 0203

feels like everyone is engaged apart from me....oh and OH obviously :(


----------



## MarineAngel

I got married before everyone around me, I've been with DH longer, but everyone else is experiencing their second pregnancy and I still have to wait until sometime next year to try. DH says we're being responsible. I want to tell him to stuff it sometimes :sulk:


----------



## almosthere

Okay, time to stop withdrawl bleeding now, it's getting old!


----------



## everdreaming

everdreaming is being paid to take staples out of paper then shred it. Hmm, not quite being used to the best of my potential :dohh:

I WISH I WAS PREGNANT!


----------



## odd_socks

0203 said:


> feels like everyone is engaged apart from me....oh and OH obviously :(

*I know the feeling *


----------



## hakunamatata

:hugs:


----------



## odd_socks

:hugs:


----------



## odd_socks

*"Got the big form finger pointing at you" *


----------



## bartlettpear

Cant wait to take charge of my fertility!
Now, if I could just make next May happen and be here then I would be even better! Come on graduation and come on TTC. oh yeah, job too.

Sigh. Waiting sucks.


----------



## MadamRose

Why does this keep happening maybe i should just get out now :cry:


----------



## gaiagirl

Hoping I get a teaching contract this week so I can feel more positive about TTC in a few months!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## odd_socks

*Stick it where the sun dont shine!*


----------



## mrsswaffer

18 pills to go!!! :happydance:


----------



## odd_socks

*Some people really do not realise how lucky they are *


----------



## everdreaming

odd_socks said:


> *Some people really do not realise how lucky they are *

Agreed. :hugs:


----------



## Vicki_Cream

To OH: I love you with all my heart, but do you not understand how much it royally f**ks me off when you go out with absolute TWATS when you have perfectly decent friends sitting indoors?! And then I hardly hear from you for two days because you have been busy or recovering from a hangover?? Prick. :growlmad:


----------



## jemsbabyblues

Salt and vinegar pringles, yummmm :munch:


----------



## odd_socks

*really doesn't know what to say...*


----------



## AngelofTroy

can't stop thinking about the toddler on the bus today who looked just as she pictured her and her OH's future kids to look like.


----------



## everdreaming

This week is _too_ stressful! I want time off please!


----------



## odd_socks

*Will never understand men or life*


----------



## sarahfh

Isn't sure whether to be happy or sad about spending the weekend with OH's neice and nephew, and getting another reminder of how great he is with little ones. Why can't we have one?!


----------



## pixie23

WSS^^^

We were at a birthday party yesterday and DH was reading to one of the little girls, it was so adorable. Children are drawn to him.


----------



## odd_socks

*Bahh *


----------



## MadamRose

FFS why has this happened again :growlmad: like the 10th time :cry:


----------



## vaniilla

is getting de ja vu! I guess you're too busy to have family in your life again :dohh:


----------



## everdreaming

Not a good start to a renewed relationship when OH delays our TTC date by another year :cry: 2014 before he will even consider discussing TTC :cry:


----------



## hakunamatata

everdreaming said:


> Not a good start to a renewed relationship when OH delays our TTC date by another year :cry: 2014 before he will even consider discussing TTC :cry:

Oh honey!!!

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## everdreaming

Thanks HM :hugs: I'm a little distraught :cry: :sadangel: I'll just have to change his mind in a few weeks :haha:


----------



## odd_socks

* Sorry honey  


Can't think for herself right now...*


----------



## odd_socks

*Reality kicks in*


----------



## sarahfh

"Is so excited for you, but can't help feeling a little jealous you only have 8 weeks until your due date. "

"Wishes people at work would stop announcing their going to be parents/are trying for a baby. It's not fair!"

Yeah, finding it a little hard today...


----------



## odd_socks

*Be glad to be sleeping away from everyone and my thoughts*


----------



## almosthere

Wishing for a Nov BFP at the VERY LATEST **** And that I won't be hearing anyone I know having preg. announcements til after my own... <3


----------



## pixie23

^WSS


----------



## everdreaming

CD40/24DPO and _still _no sign of the :witch:

:cry: stupid body. I just want a normal cycle please!!! :brat:


----------



## odd_socks

*Life seem's so unfair right now *


----------



## MadamRose

hakunamatata
hunni your pregooo congrats


----------



## gem_wilko

Wish I could decide whether we should TTC or not... One little person on one shoulder saying "save money and lose weight first" other little person on other shoulder saying "fo if now!!!" x


----------



## odd_socks

*Seem's to have a missing *


----------



## dontworry

Wishes these cramps would go the hell away. 
Wishes this cold would go the hell away.

Positive note: IT'S FINALLY RAINING!!


----------



## odd_socks

*In bed very early! *


----------



## everdreaming

odd_socks said:


> *Seem's to have a missing *


:hugs: 

I had a very late :witch: this month, she showed up this morning and I've been suffering like mad all day!! :(


----------



## almosthere

so why oh why did my best friend have to tell me she is now almost 6 days late on her AF? I am soo jealous she may be preg and the best news is, it would be unplanned and unwanted at the moment. I want my baby ughh =(


----------



## gaiagirl

Damn you sucky economy and tenants who are moving out! I want to have a baby next year and you are RUINING my plans!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## almosthere

so yup my bff is pregnant unplanned...great just what i need while ttc and she does not know i am ttc...


----------



## MadamRose

almosthere said:


> so yup my bff is pregnant unplanned...great just what i need while ttc and she does not know i am ttc...

:hugs:


----------



## odd_socks

everdreaming said:


> odd_socks said:
> 
> 
> *Seem's to have a missing *
> 
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> I had a very late :witch: this month, she showed up this morning and I've been suffering like mad all day!! :(Click to expand...

*



I feel Autumn in the air *


----------



## Ein_85

Planning a commitment ceremony is going to make me go bald :wacko:


----------



## hakunamatata

Aww everything will be fine! Weddings are always stressful. I'm sure you will have a lovely day!! :hugs:


----------



## angiepie

No, it's not work-related, I'm going to the baby & kids market so I can stockpile/stare at baby items for the baby I won't have for a few more years yet coz it makes me a little less sad. Is that a good enough reason? Or do I have to hang out in a club instead?

Grrrrr!


----------



## dontworry

Dontworry wishes she had the money to buy some of the "special toys" her friend was selling at her Passion Party last night, lol!


----------



## Ein_85

Wonders why this effing building still has on the bloody air! It's freaking October!!!


----------



## odd_socks

*Had great weekend with the girls *


----------



## angiepie

I knew I could haggle our TTC date. :D:D


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

...should be packing instead of messing around on BnB and FF...:blush:


----------



## bartlettpear

ouch, ouch, ouch


----------



## Amalee

Wish I could have stolen that super cute baby today from work!


----------



## dodgegirl

God I am soooooooo tired of being sick !! I'm on day 7. Gonna try and get into my dr tomorrow to see what he can find out. so frustrating, all I can do is lay around........:dohh:


----------



## MadamRose

Really wants another baby NOW


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Is in an absolutely terribly foul mood, is pissed off with her boss and is sick of hearing all the wonderful family announcements of babies and engagements. When is it my turn? And can all my friends and family not currently engaged or pregnant just not be until I am...thank you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Amalee

Will you please shut up about Joe Pa? I honestly don't think any of you have read anything about the situation, other than a fucking Yahoo headline. He isn't a child molester!


----------



## sleepinbeauty

I spent my 11/11/11 11:11:11am wish wishing to marry my boyfriend and have a happy, healthy family with him. He wished for the same! <3


----------



## chickenchaser

Feels like her uterus has been beaten with the broody stick:wacko:


----------



## everdreaming

Wish I had a baby, a partner and a happy home :brat:


----------



## kmbabycrazy

I feel like I shouldn't put this here as it will be full of broody people and I was one of you just over a week back but this is something I'd love to put as my status, especially after the alternative status I put here a few days ago...I hope you don't get offended ladies but here goes....

I'M PREGNANT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jbell157

Wish DH and I weren't rationally inclined and could toss caution in the wind like so many other people we know and just have a baby. Alas, we need to do what's right for us and our future child. Damn you sensibility!


----------



## sarahsmith199

sorry about this just need to burst .... lol 

cousin,u have only been with your gf a few months, you have had a miscarriage ,now shes pregant again, u are getting married, neither of you have jobs, and our gran is paying for everything....grow up and realise you need to sort your self out!! you should be making your life together not living with gran n grandpa !


----------



## danniemum2be

why do people feel the need to commit suicide, its just not fair on us that are left to deal with it the rest of our lives :cry:


----------



## Amalee

WILL SOMEONE PLEASE GET F*CKING BACK TO ME? I understand that you are busy, but it would take all of 32 seconds to reply with "We'll begin looking over application Dec XXXth" or whatever.:trouble:


----------

